# The iPhone Collective



## Annette_VA

Since it seems a large amount of DIS Unplugged listeners & most of the DIS team have iPhones, I thought I'd start a thread for us to share our favorite apps, tips & tricks, accessories, etc.

So, what are some of your favorite Apps?

Mine are:

Facebook (although I wish it had more functionality)
Yahtzee
Bejeweled
Grocery IQ
Wurdle
Open Table
Urban Spoon
TWC
Shazam

I also have several apps on my phone just for my boys:

iShoot
Eye Tricks
Dots Free

I don't really have accessories - just an Incipio SiliCrylic case which I really like because it's a combination of soft silicone & hard case.

So, c'mon...share your iPhone love   and join the collective.


----------



## Cyrano

Additional apps that I use are
TV Plus
Facebook
iRail
CrudeFree
Google Earth
Convert Any
Flixster


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm so new... I just got my iPhone today!

It's a white 16g.  I am going to take the free workshop my local apple store has to help me use get used to it.


----------



## macman752

Pandora
Air Sharing
Fly Cast 


Question for the Pete, have you tried to get DIS Radio listed on Fly Cast? Radio Disney is available but not DIS Radio.


----------



## OKW Lover

Mine are:
Where
Google
Bloomberg
Airport Status
Facebook
TWC (The weather channel)
Remote
Showtimes
NY Times
Tomatoes
Wikipanion
AOL Radio
Shazam
Air Sharing
Phone Flix
A free level
Pandora
IDicto
Take me to my Car
Say who.
Backgrounds
Amazon
Night Stand

And just for Alicia, Shop Lucky.

PS:  Anybody is welcome to use the iPhone/DIS Unplugged pic from my sig in theirs.


----------



## BRobson

I have only had mine a couple of weeks  

So far it is

Facebook
Bejeweled

That is keeping me quite happy at the mo


----------



## Annette_VA

OKW Lover said:


> Mine are:
> Where
> Google
> Bloomberg
> Airport Status
> Facebook
> TWC (The weather channel)
> Remote
> Showtimes
> NY Times
> Tomatoes
> Wikipanion
> AOL Radio
> Shazam
> Air Sharing
> Phone Flix
> A free level
> Pandora
> IDicto
> Take me to my Car
> Say who.
> Backgrounds
> Amazon
> Night Stand
> 
> And just for Alicia, Shop Lucky.
> 
> PS:  Anybody is welcome to use the iPhone/DIS Unplugged pic from my sig in theirs.




Thanks, Jeff!  I just installed Take Me To My Car - that's brilliant!   

Do you find that Say Who works pretty well?  I do miss voice dialing.


----------



## stitchlover

I have so few of these.  I use:

Facebook
Twitter
Weight Watcher Points Calculator
Weather Channel
Shazam
Cameraman
Sudoku 
Google Earth
Backgrounds


----------



## Renysmom

Mine are:

Wordpress plugin (I can blog from my iphone)
Facebook
Twitter
Mobile Files Pro
Darkslide (Flickr)
Mobile News
USA Today
MK Map
Epcot Map
Studios Map
AL Map
iTalk
Best Tip Calculator
Removem
Solitaire
B Classic
Days Until
PacMan
FStream
Amazon.com
Easy Writer
Google Earth
Weather Bug
Say Who

Now off to look up some of those you mentioned


----------



## OKW Lover

Annette_VA said:


> Thanks, Jeff!  I just installed Take Me To My Car - that's brilliant!
> 
> Do you find that Say Who works pretty well?  I do miss voice dialing.



Say Who sometimes returns some pretty unusual matches.  I find that the harder I try to pronounce a name distinctly, the worse it does.  But its fun to play around with.


----------



## mikelan6

I just added a few apps for my mom ... Slot Machine, Video Poker, Solitaire and Hangman.


----------



## cyberbox2

Great topic!

I use:

1) Ambiance (as a noise maker to sleep by nightly)
2) PhotoGene (excellent Photo tweaker program)
3) Newsdesk (daily news feed from top sites)
4) Banking (great app to view my account quickly)
5) SOS Touch Dial (An app that brings EMOJI to the U.S. iPhone)


I also have a page of games, among them are Bejeweled, Wurdle and Everest


----------



## Jacksmom99

The apps I use are
Word warp (thanks Kevin, I'm totally addicted!)
Pandora
Weatherbug
Mk, Epcot, HDS, and AK maps
my lite
bubble wrap
backgrounds

Now Jack has added a "few" apps to my phone.  I have 7 pages  
say who
tap tap
Lightsaber
hangman
football lite
hanoi
yelp
now playing
check please
here I am
igolf
sports tap
fake calls
tiny violin
ifart
snap tell
lie detector
auto alert
fog window
paranormal
Have2P ***Absolutely my favorite one of his!!! 
sound box
annoyance
mood phone
stun-o-matic
flipbook lite
fake a call
fake caller
tazer
atomic fart
wooo button
isteam
ibuzz
annoy-a-teen
VLCRem Free
iclickr lite
jfControl Free
DVR lite
Take me to my Car *Just saw I had this..will have to try it out!
what's on
my DVR
ijiggles
Trak
Translator
my house
iburn
fart cushion

Well, that's not all of them.....I got tired of typing Can you believe this kid?  I notice there is a LOT of 9yo bathroom humor....Good Lord!


----------



## Willow1213

I love my iPhone!!
Here's my list

Apps
RhinoBall (Bolt Game)
GTLogin (auto login to my school wifi)
Remote
Karajan Beginner (Musical ear Trainer)
Cube Runner
eBay
Monkey Ball
Tap Tap Revenge
Urban Spoon
Google Earth
Monopoly Here and Now
Tip Calc
PegJump
Facebook
Shazam
Trulia (Real Estate Search)
Air Sharing 
Flixster
Holiday Pro Tangrams
iHandy Level
Pandora Radio
Ticker Factory Tickers (Gotta know how close we are to Disney!)
RepairPal (Auto Mechanic finder)
and
MK, Ep, HS, and AK Maps!

Bookmarked to Home Screen
TiVo Mobile
Engadget
Woot!
DIS Boards
Sunshine Rewards

I love bookmarking something to the homescreen and it shows up with an icon just like an app would.


----------



## daneenm

I have...

 Lightsaber Unleashed
 AIM
 Bubblewrap
 Amazon mobile
 Facebook
 SuperMonkeyBall
 eBay mobile
 Calorie Tracker from Livestrong
 iSlots
 Labryinth Lite
 Restaurant Nutrition
 Shazam
 Tangram Puzzle Pro
 Yelp
 UrbanSpoon
 Big Oven Recipes
 21 Pro Blackjack
 Now Playing


----------



## robind

Jacksmom99 said:


> Now Jack has added a "few" apps to my phone.  I have 7 pages
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Well, that's not all of them.....I got tired of typing Can you believe this kid?  I notice there is a LOT of 9yo bathroom humor....Good Lord!



Oh no, someone who has me beat - I only have six.  My cousin's four year old likes to come to my house after pre-school on Friday afternoons and "shop" for new games.  I keep telling him he needs to look for FREE !!!!  He's making me go broke.  I'll have to check some of these out.

My current favorites are:
eReader
aSleep
Showtimes
Urbanspoon
Moonlight Mahjong
facebook
Word Wrap - which I stink at
Quadrum

The four year olds' favorites:
Monkey Diving
Flick Bowling - this keeps him and his brother occupied in restaurants while we wait for the food
Sleeps2Xmas - he checks it every time he sees me - by the way 302 sleeps to go - as Bennett would say - that's a loooong time
Bubbles

Looking forward to trying some of the one's I haven't seen.

Oh and a friend recommended Free Memory and for those of you in London - The Tube


----------



## Mr. Plutes

shazam
accuweather
facebook
say lite
trapster
trafficinfo
flightsites
airportstatus
citysearch
aroundme
iwant
ifound
ypmobile
remote -control your itune, from your iphone
pro baseball
pro basketball
ulive cbb live pro football
college fb
isport
sportstap
radiolicious 
pandora
ihaertradio
i.tv
whats on
amazon.com
ebay
paypal
gps tracker
rental sites
gasbag
flixster
usa today
twc
weatherbug
world
tmz
looptc
wed md
woolwatch
And more to come lmao


----------



## BrizMarc

Im really far Behind. I dont have an IPhone. I cant justify getting myself one. I use my computer for most my computing needs and only use my mobile as a phone and not all that often. I do think they are cool though.


----------



## wendyinoc

Price is Right
Distant Shore
Bowl Lite
National Debt
Labryinth
FSS Hockey
ONSALE
Millionare
Checkers
US History
Congress+
BIA
Koi Pond
Urbanspoon
Flick Fishing
Deal or no deal
ibowl
PhoneFlix
Ebay
Guitar Hero
Facebook


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Thanks Annette!!!  I am always interested in adding new apps!

DH and I both have iphones and different apps - he shares some of mine on his phone but I don't have his (except for the cocktails one)

I've got:
Bubblewrap
Facebook
EasyWriter
Falling Balls (LOVE this game - cracks me up!)
Amazon Mobile
Bejeweled 2
Betty Crocker Mobile Cookbook
Blackjack
Word wrap
Google Earth
iTalk Recorder
MazeFinger
MotionX GSP
myLite
Pandora
QuickTip
Remote
Say Where 
Scribble
Shazam
Tap Tap Revenge
TWC
Pandora Radio
Solitaire
Topple
Sudoku
Take Me To My Car
Touch Hockey
Ultimate Tudos

DH has: 
Jott
Live Poker
Movies
iSniper
Finger football
Free Spanish Tutor
Translator
5800 Drinks & Cocktails
Turkey Hunt
Talking French phrases
Talking Spanish phrases
Urban Spoon
Darts
Drunk-dial
Backgrounds
Beer Brands


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

For those of you with the Disney parks apps, do you find them helpful or just entertaining?  Do they have GPS?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

I've been assimilated too.  Here's my apps:

Pro Football
Facebook
Mobile News
Flixster
Distance
Labyrinth LE
Hangman
Dice
Sol Free
PAC-MAN
Backgrounds
Recorder
Photobucket
Lose It!
Whack'emAll!
iHandy Level (because it's cool)
Zippo Lighter (for when Journey comes on the radio)
College FB


----------



## Shasta

Google
Flixster
Fish Tycoon
The Weather Channel
Pandora
iMapmyRide
Fieldrunners
Ocarina
Backgrounds
iShootlite
Loose it
Banner Free
USA Today
Power Tuner
Night Stand


----------



## Renysmom

I havent used my WDW apps yet.. I just dwloaded them for this trip.. will let you know in a day or so how they work.


----------



## Jacksmom99

Renysmom said:


> I havent used my WDW apps yet.. I just dwloaded them for this trip.. will let you know in a day or so how they work.



I really thought the WDW maps were handy.  In a click you can find the nearest bathroom.  Also, you can have it show just the restaurants, and then touch each one and find out if it serves B,L,D.  I really liked them!


----------



## luke

Cool thread.
Only got 4 pages of apps at the minute, don't use many often to be honest either 
I have on at the moment, in order of how they are:

Facebook
Cycorder - basic video recording tool using the iPhone's camera
Scribble - fun little free drawing tool
Shazam - Recognizes pretty much any tune you throw at it
Remote - Cool, but don't really use it
Lightsaber - kinda fun but don't use it
Locly - uses GPS to locate services/restaurants etc that are near to you
Cube runner - fun free game
Midomi - like shazam 
Weatherbug - used to like how Swan and Dolphin was one of it's Orlando       locations
Last.fm - kinda cool puts together playlists online of your favourite artists
UniCon - conversion tool
iFooty - news and results etc from my "soccer" team
Google Earth
Flixster - show times for local cinemas, includes trailers too
Air Sharing
Labyrinth LE - cool little maze game using the accelometer
IGN - video game reviews and videos
Wunder Radio - my favourite: live radio using the internet - can listen to stations from all over the world
Tetris
MXTube - lets you save YouTube videos
Bomberman
SimCity
Rolando
Air Mouse - cool little app letting you use your iphone as a mouse
ScummVm - Little emulator that lets me play games like Monkey Island on my iPhone; very cool
SwirlyMMS - MMS tool
Crash Kart
Disney All Star Cards
gpSPhone - Gameboy emulator - cool in theory, not great in practice
Monkey Ball
GroceryIQ - shopping list tool
Backgrounder - allows apps to "run in the background": good in conjunction with Wunder Radio meaning you can listen to the radio while using the rest of the phone's features
South Park Imaginationland - fun little game
Wedding Dash - another good game using the touch screen well
ClearCam - claims to improve the camera - seems to work too
Bounce On - fun platform game
Diner Dash - like Wedding Dash but set in a Diner - great game - very addictive
1112 Episode 1 - incredible graphical adventure - amazing how they managed to make such a game for the iPhone

Just downloaded Bejeweled 2 after seeing some on here had it


----------



## DVCsince02

Okay, so I see everyone showing off their apps and I'm still trying to get my contacts moved over from my treo!  YIKES!  I don't have Outlook at home and I don't have a mac either.
UGH!


----------



## Nicole786

Any one part of the DIs team know if there are plans for an iphone specific website? I love to surf on my iphone but would find it easier and faster if it was more basic for mobile users!


----------



## luke

DVCsince02 said:


> Okay, so I see everyone showing off their apps !



Give it a week and you'll have pages off apps too  

There really are some great apps available on the iPhone, and it just looks so damn cool - I love how no two iPhone's will be the same 

This is how mine looks at the moment:


----------



## daneenm

DVCsince02 said:


> ...and I don't have a mac either.



Well there is your problem in a nutshell


----------



## Cyrano

luke said:


> Give it a week and you'll have pages off apps too
> 
> There really are some great apps available on the iPhone, and it just looks so damn cool - I love how no two iPhone's will be the same
> 
> This is how mine looks at the moment:



Like your style


----------



## luke

Thanks, I usually change how it looks every couple of days but I really like how I have it at the moment 













*posted from my iPhone


----------



## Annette_VA

Willow1213 said:


> ...
> 
> I love bookmarking something to the homescreen and it shows up with an icon just like an app would.



How do you do this?


----------



## luke

Press the plus button on Safari when looking at a site you like, and press add to home screen


----------



## Cyrano

Annette_VA said:


> Thanks, Jeff!  I just installed Take Me To My Car - that's brilliant!
> 
> Do you find that Say Who works pretty well?  I do miss voice dialing.



Shame you need to hold the button while speaking   This would have been perfect for hands-free otherwise


----------



## Annette_VA

luke said:


> Press the plus button on Safari when looking at a site you like, and press add to home screen



D'oh!  Never noticed that before.  I feel like an idiot


----------



## DVCsince02

Annette_VA said:


> How do you do this?



I just did that today with the DIS!  I'm catching on, and sadly adding each contact one by one.  I'm up to the H's.


----------



## cocowum

OKW Lover said:


> *And just for Alicia, Shop Lucky.*
> PS:  Anybody is welcome to use the iPhone/DIS Unplugged pic from my sig in theirs.




 Alright Jeff, I guess I'll have to check that one out.   I've had my phone a few days but the only App I have is facebook. I really have to sit down and figure this phone out!


----------



## luke

Thanks for the recommendation of Bejeweled, wow that thing is addictive!!


----------



## OKW Lover

cocowum said:


> Alright Jeff, I guess I'll have to check that one out.   I've had my phone a few days but the only App I have is facebook. I really have to sit down and figure this phone out!



Just to tweak your interest in Shop Lucky more - Shoes.


----------



## Annette_VA

luke said:


> Thanks for the recommendation of Bejeweled, wow that thing is addictive!!



It is!!

I used to play Chuzzle on my Treo, but there's not a version for iPhone.  I miss those little fuzzballs.  

Bejeweled is the next best thing.


----------



## tlcoke

I don't have the Iphone, but I have the Ipod Touch, I can't justify the phone yet, especially since work pays for my cell and unfortunately it is on Sprint  

Some of the apps I have and use regularly are:
Facebook
The Weather Channel
IheartRadio (Clear Channel Radio Stations)
Sudoku
Weather Bug


I am looking for other good Free Apps, so any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## robind

DVCsince02 said:


> ... and I don't have a mac either.
> UGH!





daneenm said:


> Well there is your problem in a nutshell



That's right, come over to the dark side.




luke said:


> Give it a week and you'll have pages off apps too
> 
> There really are some great apps available on the iPhone, and it just looks so damn cool - I love how no two iPhone's will be the same
> 
> This is how mine looks at the moment:



How do you get your icons to look like that, it's really cool.


----------



## Nicole786

Also worth mentioning that I put my disney itinerary on my iPhone too!  Here's a link to a video that was in an old pre-TR of mine  

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26590601&postcount=673


----------



## BriarRosie

I'm part of the iPhone Borg Collective, and I've added a lot of great and FREE apps from your suggestions.

I already had a few of them on my own, but I must say I love the idea of the Bathroom Finder, aka "Have2P".


----------



## luke

robind said:


> How do you get your icons to look like that, it's really cool.



Had to do some 'modding' to it, that I have no idea how to explain.
Then you can change the "theme" of the phone to some cool looking things, like this Wall-E theme for example:








and


----------



## luke

EDIT double post - see what happens when i try to post not using my iPhone


----------



## stitchlover

Here is a question for all of you iPhone users.  We gave each other iPhones as Christmas gifts in December '07.  I, of course, loaded all my ADR's into my calendar for our March '08 trip.  We live in CMT so when we flew into Orlando it reset the phone time for one early ahead, as it should.  But by doing that it shifted all of my ADR times.  Any idea how to get it not to do that?


----------



## OKW Lover

stitchlover said:


> Here is a question for all of you iPhone users.  We gave each other iPhones as Christmas gifts in December '07.  I, of course, loaded all my ADR's into my calendar for our March '08 trip.  We live in CMT so when we flew into Orlando it reset the phone time for one early ahead, as it should.  But by doing that it shifted all of my ADR times.  Any idea how to get it not to do that?



That's a great question, unfortunately I don't have an answer.  We live in the eastern time zone, but often visit our grandchildren in the central time zone.  Apparently there is a setting in the calendar to auto adjust for time zones, but its poorly documented/understood.  I'd suggest looking at www.macintouch.com for the thread on this.


----------



## stitchlover

Just that little bit helped.  I looked at the settings on my iPhone under calendars and there was a little area had Time Zone Support.  I set it for Dallas and if I get there and it changes the times I will just go back in and change my Time Zone Support back to Dallas. 
It had a little note that indicated if this is not turned on then it would display any calendar items in the time zone you were currently in.

Now if I can just figure out when I sync why things I entered on the calendar are not transferring to my iMac calendar.  Anything I enter on the iMac transfers to the phone but not vice versa.


----------



## OKW Lover

stitchlover said:


> Just that little bit helped.  I looked at the settings on my iPhone under calendars and there was a little area had Time Zone Support.  I set it for Dallas and if I get there and it changes the times I will just go back in and change my Time Zone Support back to Dallas.
> It had a little note that indicated if this is not turned on then it would display any calendar items in the time zone you were currently in.
> 
> Now if I can just figure out when I sync why things I entered on the calendar are not transferring to my iMac calendar.  Anything I enter on the iMac transfers to the phone but not vice versa.



Glad I could help there.  

I understand that one of the standard "fixes" for a sync problem is to re-set your sync prefs on the Mac.  Haven't had to do that, but that's what I read.


----------



## luke

Arrrgghh I take back my thanks for the Bejeweled 2 recommendation - it's far, far too addictive, i've literally played it all day, had to charge my iPhone twice


----------



## kwsoccerkid

If you push the on/off button and the home button quickly and release at the same time  it takes a picture of whatever is on your screen. (it works on Videos - movies -music videos ) and it goes to your camera roll


----------



## luke

I found that out by accident, helped me take those photos I posted


----------



## JVL1018

I love love love my iPhone.

I don;t have as many apps as many of you but the ones I have are:

Shazam
Carrie's Dots (my daughter and I play while waiting around)
Lightsaber(for my son)
Scribble
CheckPlease
Solitare
PacMan
Trace( my kids love this!)
Yahtzee
Flashlight
Pandora radio
Word Warp
AIM(no idea why, never used it)
Labryinth(hate it, but my kids like it)
reMovem
myLite
Blocked
Ticker Factory
Tetris


----------



## vikingfans

This is a FANTASTIC thread! 

Learned lots about my I phone.

I only have one question...Can we manipulate Excel files on the IPhone (I know, I know Microsoft vs. Mac bad mix) but that would help my work productivity!


----------



## Annette_VA

Looks like there's a new Kindle app for the iPhone!
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10187752-93.html?tag=mncol;txt

I just pulled it down...haven't had a chance to play with it yet.


----------



## luke

vikingfans said:


> This is a FANTASTIC thread!
> 
> Learned lots about my I phone.
> 
> I only have one question...Can we manipulate Excel files on the IPhone (I know, I know Microsoft vs. Mac bad mix) but that would help my work productivity!



Think there's at least one app that lets you manipulate Excel files, make sure it definitely does tho as there's a lot more that simply let you view them


----------



## froggy5657

My ABSOLUTE FAVORITE APP
APP SNIPER!

It tells you any apps that have gone down in price or become free.


You can also select apps you want and it will tell you when they have gone down in price, or have been updated. It also tells you any apps that have 

It saves me so much money


----------



## DVCsince02

Just added the Kodak Gallery app and love it!  I've used that site for my pictures for years!


----------



## luke

Just got some new games, Cooking Mama and Sway, both pretty cool


----------



## safetymom

Is there an iPhone for dummies thread?  I just got one.  How do I create a list of phone numbers?  I imported my Outlook but most of those people I don't call.


----------



## Annette_VA

safetymom said:


> Is there an iPhone for dummies thread?  I just got one.  How do I create a list of phone numbers?  I imported my Outlook but most of those people I don't call.



You can add a Favorites list for the people you call most.  Is that what you want to do?  


Click on the Phone button
Click on Favorites 
Click on the + sign in the upper right
Scroll through your Contacts until you find who you want to add, then click on their name.  If you have just 1 number listed for them, it will add that to Favorites.  If you have more than one number for them, clicking on their name will take you to their Info screen.  Click on the number you want added to your Favorites list.


----------



## safetymom

Thank you!!!


----------



## robind

Annette_VA said:


> Looks like there's a new Kindle app for the iPhone!
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10187752-93.html?tag=mncol;txt
> 
> I just pulled it down...haven't had a chance to play with it yet.



I will have to check that one out - I have the eReader, but this will give me more options.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

safetymom said:


> Is there an iPhone for dummies thread? I just got one.


So proud of you for joining in!  As for help, the people here are the best help I've ever found - even better than the salespeople at my local att store.


----------



## vikingfans

kodak gallery is one of my favorite apps too!


----------



## drakethib

Anyone one know of a mod that will have the Iphone keep ringing or vibrating when you have a voice mail?

There is really notification on this now.

Thanks


----------



## DisneyKevin

Annette_VA said:


> Looks like there's a new Kindle app for the iPhone!
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10187752-93.html?tag=mncol;txt
> 
> I just pulled it down...haven't had a chance to play with it yet.



Loving this.

I have a Sony Reader but I think this a great back up.

I think the "read-ability" is terrific and you can adjust the font size.

Bought a new book called The Women by T.C Boyle. It's about Frank Llyod Wright's life as seen through the women in his life.

Bought it from Amazon in seconds and it downloaded to my iPhone in under 20 seconds. Keep in mind I had a wi-fi connection, but I think that's pretty freakin cool.

You can turn the app on and off and it remembers your place.

As I said at the beginning of this post.....LOVING THIS.


----------



## Cool-Beans

My favorite app so far is "Where did I park my car?"  

*Does anyone else have trouble with reception?*  I had like ZERO trouble with my Verizon and dropped maybe 5 calls in about ten years.

I've dropped more calls than that in one week on this thing.  And conversations are full of people breaking up.  

I'm totally thrilled to have a phone and an ipod all in one thingy.  Even if there isn't a lot of storage on it, it is still awesome.  And I'm loving the MobileMe.   

But the phone isn't working very well.  I'm afraid that when the thrill of having this thing wears off I'm going to be getting very pissed about that.

Friend of mine had AT&T and said that's why she has Verizon now - it was always dropping calls.  Her phone worked very well at Disney, though.  She said I should move there...lol, just one more reason.


----------



## Annette_VA

Cool-Beans said:


> My favorite app so far is "Where did I park my car?"
> 
> *Does anyone else have trouble with reception?*  I had like ZERO trouble with my Verizon and dropped maybe 5 calls in about ten years.
> 
> I've dropped more calls than that in one week on this thing.  And conversations are full of people breaking up.
> 
> I'm totally thrilled to have a phone and an ipod all in one thingy.  Even if there isn't a lot of storage on it, it is still awesome.  And I'm loving the MobileMe.
> 
> But the phone isn't working very well.  I'm afraid that when the thrill of having this thing wears off I'm going to be getting very pissed about that.
> 
> Friend of mine had AT&T and said that's why she has Verizon now - it was always dropping calls.  Her phone worked very well at Disney, though.  She said I should move there...lol, just one more reason.



I don't here in Richmond, but I get zero reception near my parents' house.  As soon as I cross the VA/NC line, I get "no service."  It sucks


----------



## luke

Got bored of my theme again so had a bit of a play round 









Hopefully will last for a while


----------



## njsweetP

luke said:


> Got bored of my theme again so had a bit of a play round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully will last for a while



How _do_ you do that???  It looks so cool - and will it work for the Touch?  I don't have the iPhone.  I liked your other look also.


----------



## luke

njsweetP said:


> How _do_ you do that???  It looks so cool - and will it work for the Touch?  I don't have the iPhone.  I liked your other look also.



 Glad you like.
Like with the last look, it takes a bit of searching round the internet and doing some 'modding'  Worth the effort tho.

You can definitely do it with older models of the iPod Touch, not sure about more recent ones tho


----------



## luke

Anyone got any cool new apps?
Been scouring the Appstore but nothing has jumped out at me


----------



## luke

DW has stolen my phone to play Wedding Dash!
She's is finally starting to realise that her phone is useless


----------



## Willow1213

Cool-Beans said:


> *Does anyone else have trouble with reception?*  I had like ZERO trouble with my Verizon and dropped maybe 5 calls in about ten years.
> 
> I've dropped more calls than that in one week on this thing.  And conversations are full of people breaking up.
> 
> I'm totally thrilled to have a phone and an ipod all in one thingy.  Even if there isn't a lot of storage on it, it is still awesome.  And I'm loving the MobileMe.
> 
> But the phone isn't working very well.  I'm afraid that when the thrill of having this thing wears off I'm going to be getting very pissed about that.
> 
> Friend of mine had AT&T and said that's why she has Verizon now - it was always dropping calls.  Her phone worked very well at Disney, though.  She said I should move there...lol, just one more reason.



Dropped calls are a known issue with iPhone and it is software related. Basically what happens is if you are say, on WiFi and talking on the phone and walk out of that WiFi area, it will drop your call when it tries to move to 3G. Same between 3G and EDGE. Apple hasn't figured out a way to make the transition for DATA not interfere with your VOICE call  Always make sure you plug in to iTunes and check for updates every once and a while. It has gotten a lot better with some of the software updates. 

I hope this made sense to some of those less technical folks out there. Moral of the story: *Check for software updates often!*


----------



## luke

I've never had a problem with dropped calls, but I think the 3g infrastructure in the uk is slightly better.
Also I don't regularly update my software as I'd lose some of the cool stuff I have


----------



## robind

Willow1213 said:


> Dropped calls are a known issue with iPhone and it is software related. Basically what happens is if you are say, on WiFi and talking on the phone and walk out of that WiFi area, it will drop your call when it tries to move to 3G. Same between 3G and EDGE. Apple hasn't figured out a way to make the transition for DATA not interfere with your VOICE call  Always make sure you plug in to iTunes and check for updates every once and a while. It has gotten a lot better with some of the software updates.
> 
> I hope this made sense to some of those less technical folks out there. Moral of the story: *Check for software updates often!*



I never have an issue with dropped calls, but now that I see this, it makes sense.  I never have the WiFi turned on.


----------



## OKW Lover

I've not had a dropped call problem since two OS releases ago.


----------



## drakethib

this is my first post using my iPhone.

An I reading right did someone say the iphone works as a voip phone while on wifi?


----------



## lonegungal17

I just ordered my new iphone tonight, I can't wait to try out some of theses apps. 

Mel


----------



## Mr. Plutes

you will love your new iphone. god its a great phone.


----------



## OKW Lover

lonegungal17 said:


> I just ordered my new iphone tonight, I can't wait to try out some of theses apps.
> 
> Mel



Welcome!!!


----------



## noladave

I never had dropped calls until they put out the new software versions.. go figure. 

With 3.0 right around the corner, and hopefully TETHERING... this already incredible device could get even better... 

article about 3.0 possible features:

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ing_rumored_sirius_xm_iphone_app_enroute.html


----------



## bidnow5

Wow tethering would make me so happy I use tethering with my lap top 3 or 4 times a year. Now that I have an iphone I have to use my wife's phone and the battery life is way too short so using the iphone would be great


----------



## luke

I already have tethering on my iPhone but rarely use it


----------



## njsweetP

someone explain 'tethering' to me please


----------



## luke

Basically it's just using your phone as a moden so you can get the internet on your computer when you're away from your network


----------



## luke

Really enjoying 2Across now, can download crosswords from loads of newspapers from across the world, with all their archives too


----------



## Anna114

I have the original 4gig IPHONE. If I listed all of my apps I would have carpal tunnel lol. Some favorites:
Hell's Kitchen
Aurora
Peg Jump 
Crash Cart
IPint
Holdem'
Lemonade
Tap tap
IBOWL
Sudoku
Hangman
Pumpkin
Ruby Repeat
Flashlight
Remote
Word warp
Pop Quiz
Pumpkin
i.tv
Facebook
Magic Kingdom maps
The weather channel
Elevens
All recipes
Topple
Price is right
TV showking

       Just to name a few lol


----------



## Anna114

Willow1213 said:


> Dropped calls are a known issue with iPhone and it is software related. Basically what happens is if you are say, on WiFi and talking on the phone and walk out of that WiFi area, it will drop your call when it tries to move to 3G. Same between 3G and EDGE. Apple hasn't figured out a way to make the transition for DATA not interfere with your VOICE call  Always make sure you plug in to iTunes and check for updates every once and a while. It has gotten a lot better with some of the software updates.
> 
> I hope this made sense to some of those less technical folks out there. Moral of the story: *Check for software updates often!*



I can honestly say I have rarely had a dropped call. You may have been misinformed. Dropped calls were an AT&T problem when the iPhone was first introduced in 2007. It was cleared up within the first 6 months by AT&T. The problem you talk about "Apple hasn't figured out a way to make the transition for DATA not interfere with your VOICE call" is completely false. This does not exist. Data and voice are two different systems that do not interact with each other at all. My husband has been a iPhone software developer since July 2007 and assures me of this. My IPHONE is my next limb. I would be lost without it. Okay.... getting off my soapbox now (let the flaming begin).


----------



## noladave

funny thing in my case, is that my Iphone 3G started off with hardly EVER dropping a call.  With each update, it seems to get worse.    I hope that 3.0 announced today will fix some of this.  I have had more dropped calls on my Iphone in the past 8 months than I had in the previous 5 or 6 with Sprint.   

With that said, it is a wonderful device, and if they could ever get this dropped call business fixed, it would be the only device to have.   The APP store was a stroke of genius, even if it ended up being very different that what Apple had envisioned.


----------



## luke

I have never had a dropped call.
Tho like I said, I imagine the infrastructure is probably better in the UK due to it being a tiny little island


----------



## OKW Lover

Anna114 said:


> I can honestly say I have rarely had a dropped call. You may have been misinformed. Dropped calls were an AT&T problem when the iPhone was first introduced in 2007. It was cleared up within the first 6 months by AT&T. The problem you talk about "Apple hasn't figured out a way to make the transition for DATA not interfere with your VOICE call" is completely false. This does not exist. Data and voice are two different systems that do not interact with each other at all. My husband has been a iPhone software developer since July 2007 and assures me of this. My IPHONE is my next limb. I would be lost without it. Okay.... getting off my soapbox now (let the flaming begin).



No flaming from me.  You are absolutely correct about the data/voice thing.  I suspect what somebody was trying to say was the dropping issue had to do with transitions from the 3G network to the (older) Edge network.  At any rate, the problem has definitely been fixed.


----------



## Renysmom

Just saw on another thread that there is a new WDW Dining App..

Here is the thread and comments

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2122119


----------



## Willow1213

Sorry, about that, it is the transition from 3G to EDGE that makes it drop calls. It is a software issue though, one that Apple has (hopefully) fixed with the 3.0 update that will be coming this summer. If you read in the notes about the software updates, most of them will say something about fixing issues with dropped calls. It did get markedly better with the software version 2 or 2.1 they all roll together in my brain. I have noticed it got worse this last time though  I work for AT&T, and I have had an iPhone and iPhone 3G both within the first month of launch. I have also used numerous other AT&T phones, none of which have a problem with dropped calls. Anyway, it doesn't matter how it happens, I just want it fixed.


----------



## wendyinoc

I was tired of holding my Itouch when I watch TV or a movie. I finally found the dream stand.   Podium Revolution is amazing!! I found a coupon online and got 20% off. If you don't have one yet get one. Amazing
Website is Podiumrevolution.com


----------



## njsweetP

wendyinoc said:


> I was tired of holding my Itouch when I watch TV or a movie. I finally found the dream stand.   Podium Revolution is amazing!! I found a coupon online and got 20% off. If you don't have one yet get one. Amazing
> Website is Podiumrevolution.com



wow, that does look pretty cool, but not for that price.


----------



## georgemoe

The iphone collective. Cool.

Question for you and please point me to another topic if the question isn't appropriate here. I'm currently up for phone upgrades for both DW and myself. I've been considering upgrading to smartphones or the iphone. I like my current FamilyTalk plan with AT&T and want to keep that. If I get iphones is it $30 per phone for the iphone data plan or one charge per account? I'm guessing it's each. Thx....


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm looking for some sort of case for my iPhone.  I have the white iPhone and really like it.  DH's black iPhone seems so show a lot of finger prints and smudges.  Anyone have any case suggestions?


----------



## Annette_VA

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm looking for some sort of case for my iPhone.  I have the white iPhone and really like it.  DH's black iPhone seems so show a lot of finger prints and smudges.  Anyone have any case suggestions?



See below for the case I have.  I love it!



Annette_VA said:


> I don't really have accessories - just an Incipio SiliCrylic case which I really like because it's a combination of soft silicone & hard case.


----------



## cyberbox2

Most of us at the Apple store use the (Incase Slider) for our iPhones. They are really durable and the best part is that it detaches on the lower 1/3 of the case so that you can dock it without having to take the whole case off.

It also will not eat up the finish on your phone like some other cases I've tried.


----------



## eazyeray

Blackberry here. I'm kind of anti-apple. I don't wanna start a apple/pc war but apple products cost way too much. 3 of my computers cost the same as a mac book. That being said the iPhone is pretty cool, which makes it hard to be anti-apple. DAMN YOU STEVE JOBS!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> The iphone collective. Cool.
> 
> Question for you and please point me to another topic if the question isn't appropriate here. I'm currently up for phone upgrades for both DW and myself. I've been considering upgrading to smartphones or the iphone. I like my current FamilyTalk plan with AT&T and want to keep that. If I get iphones is it $30 per phone for the iphone data plan or one charge per account? I'm guessing it's each. Thx....



George, I just asked Chris and he said it's one charge per account.


----------



## Nicole786

eazyeray said:


> Blackberry here. I'm kind of anti-apple. I don't wanna start a apple/pc war but apple products cost way too much. 3 of my computers cost the same as a mac book. That being said the iPhone is pretty cool, which makes it hard to be anti-apple. DAMN YOU STEVE JOBS!!!



Disney cost more than Universal 
 I can respect your anti-apple, but I've heard the new blackberry storm is awful.  I was looking forward to that one


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

georgemoe said:


> The iphone collective. Cool.
> 
> Question for you and please point me to another topic if the question isn't appropriate here. I'm currently up for phone upgrades for both DW and myself. I've been considering upgrading to smartphones or the iphone. I like my current FamilyTalk plan with AT&T and want to keep that. If I get iphones is it $30 per phone for the iphone data plan or one charge per account? I'm guessing it's each. Thx....


 Hi George   I can't speak for any other plans or phones but DH and I have the iphones and I just checked our bill over at ATT.com to be sure.  We have had the family plan forever (love it!) and the $30 data plan is per iphone unfortunately.  DH and I both have iphones so we have two $30 charges on our bill but DD15 is only allowed to have a phone to text on (no data for her!) so she only costs me $9.99/mo - well, unless you count the fact that I did add the unlimited texted because of her!!!  ATT loves us  but I have to say the love goes both ways.  Now that we have our iphones, I don't know if we could ever go back to just old phones again. When I went to the store to chose between the iphone and the crackberry, the salesperson spent 15 min telling me the differences between 2 different crackberries but then said if he had to choose, he would still pick the iphone.  Why?  Because it is constantly updating with as many apps as you could possibly want!  I'm a sucker, I was sold  Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Okay, I went onto the ATT website and this is what I found:

http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-service/specials/iphone-info.jsp


----------



## luke

Just wondering what the pricing is like in the US compared to the UK.

I pay (exchange rate willing) about $65 a month for 1200 minutes, 500 sms messages and unlimited data.
The iPhone was free (8gb) and its an 18 month contract.
Just be interesting to know if the UK or US get the better end of the stick


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Hi George   I can't speak for any other plans or phones but DH and I have the iphones and I just checked our bill over at ATT.com to be sure.  We have had the family plan forever (love it!) and the $30 data plan is per iphone unfortunately.  DH and I both have iphones so we have two $30 charges on our bill but DD15 is only allowed to have a phone to text on (no data for her!) so she only costs me $9.99/mo - well, unless you count the fact that I did add the unlimited texted because of her!!!  ATT loves us  but I have to say the love goes both ways.  Now that we have our iphones, I don't know if we could ever go back to just old phones again. When I went to the store to chose between the iphone and the crackberry, the salesperson spent 15 min telling me the differences between 2 different crackberries but then said if he had to choose, he would still pick the iphone.  Why?  Because it is constantly updating with as many apps as you could possibly want!  I'm a sucker, I was sold  Best of luck in your decision!





Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Okay, I went onto the ATT website and this is what I found:
> 
> http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-service/specials/iphone-info.jsp



Thanks for the info and pointers. Lot's of stuff to check out.


----------



## cyberbox2

luke said:


> Just wondering what the pricing is like in the US compared to the UK.
> 
> I pay (exchange rate willing) about $65 a month for 1200 minutes, 500 sms messages and unlimited data.
> The iPhone was free (8gb) and its an 18 month contract.
> Just be interesting to know if the UK or US get the better end of the stick



WOW, thats an awesome rate! the base rate here starts at 74.99 a month which includes 450 anytime minutes, unlimited nights and weekends, 200 sms and unlimited data. the 8Gig iPhone is $199 and the 16Gig is $299

Looks like we get the short end on this one


----------



## luke

cyberbox2 said:


> WOW, thats an awesome rate! the base rate here starts at 74.99 a month which includes 450 anytime minutes, unlimited nights and weekends, 200 sms and unlimited data. the 8Gig iPhone is $199 and the 16Gig is $299
> 
> Looks like we get the short end on this one



Wow you sure did!
We have 4 tariffs here in the UK, the tariff i'm on is the lowest rate where you get the (8gb) iPhone free, and I've never gone over my base tariff since getting it!

How long is the minimum contract length in the US for an iPhone too?
I was always on 12 month contracts before having to go up to 18months for the iPhone


----------



## cyberbox2

Its a 2 years contract, at which point you are eligible for a new phone with subsidized pricing by AT&T to lower the actual cost of the iPhone.

Apples retail cost for the 8gig is $399 and the 16gig is $499

With a 2 year agreement with AT&T, they subsidize $200 toward either phone.


----------



## luke

cyberbox2 said:


> Its a 2 years contract, at which point you are eligible for a new phone with subsidized pricing by AT&T to lower the actual cost of the iPhone.
> 
> Apples retail cost for the 8gig is $399 and the 16gig is $499
> 
> With a 2 year agreement with AT&T, they subsidize $200 toward either phone.



Wow seems you guys do get really screwed over by cell phone companies over there!
In the UK, you pretty much always get the phone free, as long as you're on more than a $40 p/m contract.
Also after after 11 months for a 12 month contract, and 15months on an 18 month contract you get a new phone.

Guess we get the best deal in the UK, for once


----------



## raammartin

I have a 1st generation 4gig iPhone.  I use only about 2gigs with all my apps, podcasts, music, pictures, etc.  For whatever reason I want a new iPhone mainly to double the memory, but can't justify it when there doesn't seem to be much difference other than the 3G service.  If I got one my plan would go up to the $30 per month plan too.  Is there any reason I should upgrade or just be happy with what I have which works great and hope that a new iPhone will come out in a year or so.

Opinions?


----------



## Annette_VA

iPhone tips & tricks:  http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/25-most-wanted-tips-for-iphone-3g/


----------



## cap'njack.

Just found this! Add me to the iPhone collective.

I love mine and keep bugging everyone (as Reid will tesitfy) for thier application recomendations. Just going to go through and find the best one's and I'll stick mine on later.


----------



## luke

Got Metal Gear Solid Touch and Solitaire City recently, good little games to pass the time


----------



## Annette_VA

I am now completely addicted to Just Fillin'


----------



## cap'njack.

cyberbox2 said:


> Its a 2 years contract, at which point you are eligible for a new phone with subsidized pricing by AT&T to lower the actual cost of the iPhone.
> 
> Apples retail cost for the 8gig is $399 and the 16gig is $499
> 
> With a 2 year agreement with AT&T, they subsidize $200 toward either phone.



WOW that's a huge price to pay! 

I pay £24.50 p/m for my 8gb iPhone 600 mins and 500 (now 540) texts, unlimited data too. iPhone cost me £99 too!

Here is my list of apps:

·	Free Memory
·	AppSniper
·	Facebook
·	MySpace
·	Tioti TV
·	Google Earth
·	USA Today
·	eBay
·	ITN News
·	Wikiamo
·	Shazam
·	Last FM
·	Twitterific
·	Twitterfon
·	Countdown
·	IFooty
·	ITranslate
·	GovAtoZ
·	Most Wanted
·	PBJTime
·	IPity
·	MarchMadness
·	IStash
·	Photobucket
·	Pocket God
·	Monopoly
·	Distant Shore
·	Sallys Salon
·	Spooked
·	Little Shop
·	Flick Bowling
·	MotoChaser
·	Snowboard
·	Collapse
·	Imob Online
·	TapDefense
·	Candy Wars
·	BeerPong
·	Tap Tap
·	Tap Tap 2
·	Scramboni
·	Sol Free 
·	Diner Dash
·	Wedding Dash


----------



## dkostel

Has anyone tried out the iphone version of Steve Soars WDW entertainment site?  If it works well that would be a handy little app.  I just got the WDW dining app and love it (although mostly it has just made me hungry).


----------



## Conolan

I have an AT&T Tilt (HTC Kaiser) which I got when the original iPhone was out.  The iPhone wasn't really an option for me because it didn't have GPS, 3G, or a discount.  A the time I had 50% off of equipment thru a corporate plan.

Now, I am considering switching to the iphone, but was wondering if there are equivalents to a couple of my favorite Window Mobile apps.  One is Tracky.  

It is a GPS program that uses Google Maps and can create routes and points of interest, etc.  It will also record a track so you can see a line showing where you have traveled, and export it for display in Google Earth (great for answering the question "How far do we walk in a day at Disneyland?").  

It will show you your current speed, average speed, direction, and altitude.  There is a training program for running, that will give you a trainer icon to keep up with, or give you an idea of how your time is comparing to previous runs or a goal you have set.

Tracky can also send your location to a website and update it, so someone can see your location and track in realtime (you can make this public or private).  It will also save these tracks so they are easy to get to from the PC and download them to Google Earth.  It also can download and display geocache locations within a given radius.

Is there an iPhone GPS program that will do most of these things, especially the track recording?  Also, is the iPhone's GPS able to operate while in standby, or does it have to be on with the screen lit for it to operate?  Using a GPS program can really suck the battery down on my phone, it would be nice if it could run in the background merely logging coordinates while in the pocket.

Another program I like is Microsoft Voice Command.  In addition to voice dialing, you can ask it about your  battery level, appointments, messages, and run the media player.  This is great for using the phone as a mp3 player in the car.  Just push the button and say "Play Pink Princesses of Doom" (future Disney punk band).


----------



## Annette_VA

dkostel said:


> Has anyone tried out the iphone version of Steve Soars WDW entertainment site?  If it works well that would be a handy little app.  I just got the WDW dining app and love it (although mostly it has just made me hungry).



How did you find that app in the App Store?  I searched for Steve Soares & WDW Entertainment & couldn't find anything.  

I've always just pulled his site up in Safari, but if there's an app, that would be cool!


----------



## cslittle999

Annette_VA said:


> How did you find that app in the App Store?  I searched for Steve Soares & WDW Entertainment & couldn't find anything.
> 
> I've always just pulled his site up in Safari, but if there's an app, that would be cool!


Looking at Steve's site you buy the iSilo iPhone app ($9.99) and then buy the eGuides to Go (another $8). This would give access to all three guides. You do need to download and copy the guides to your iPhone. It would have to be pretty slick to be worth the $18 total.


----------



## luke

Got bored of it's look again so gave it a bit of a facelift (check out my name instead of the carrier logo, very cool  ):

Lockscreen





Home screen





Battery charging





No doubt I'll get bored of it again soon tho knowing me


----------



## Wireboy

I totally love the Kindle application for iPhone. I have been reading eBooks since the early Palm days and have no problem with the small screen. I love buying books and sending them directly to my iPhone.

My kids love to play Topple.

I am also using a new Disney World related iPhone app called WDW Today that  shows park hours, extra magic hours, parade times, etc. I just got it but it seems pretty cool. It is fun to just look at the hours and pretend to be there. I think the full name is WDWTrip.com: WDW Today.


----------



## Annette_VA

cslittle999 said:


> Looking at Steve's site you buy the iSilo iPhone app ($9.99) and then buy the eGuides to Go (another $8). This would give access to all three guides. You do need to download and copy the guides to your iPhone. It would have to be pretty slick to be worth the $18 total.



Oh, duh...now I see it!  Right on the home page.  Oops!

That's pretty steep!  I think I'll stick w/ just pulling up his site in Safari.



luke said:


> Got bored of it's look again so gave it a bit of a facelift (check out my name instead of the carrier logo, very cool  ):
> 
> No doubt I'll get bored of it again soon tho knowing me



*Love *the new look, Luke!!  



Wireboy said:


> I totally love the Kindle application for iPhone. I have been reading eBooks since the early Palm days and have no problem with the small screen. I love buying books and sending them directly to my iPhone.
> ...



The Kindle app is by far my favorite.  I can read so much more now that I don't have to lug around an actual book!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi All, 

I have a question about your iPhone plans. I have AT&T. I currently have the 450 anytime minutes plan for $39.99 a month. I also have the media basic bundle (for texting and some internet) for an additional $9.99. If I got an iPhone, would I have to change that to the $30 a month iPhone bundle somebody mentioned here? I am just trying to get an idea of how much it'd cost me a month.


----------



## Annette_VA

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question about your iPhone plans. I have AT&T. I currently have the 450 anytime minutes plan for $39.99 a month. I also have the media basic bundle (for texting and some internet) for an additional $9.99. If I got an iPhone, would I have to change that to the $30 a month iPhone bundle somebody mentioned here? I am just trying to get an idea of how much it'd cost me a month.



I knew you'd come around 

I can't tell you what we pay - DH set it all up, plus he gets corporate discounts.  I'm sure someone will be along shortly to give you an idea of the costs.


----------



## luke

Just downloaded an app called Tuner, and can listen to DIS Radio on my phone now!!


----------



## bsbrady

Was it Tuner Internet Radio?


----------



## bsbrady

Willow1213 said:


> Sorry, about that, it is the transition from 3G to EDGE that makes it drop calls. It is a software issue though, one that Apple has (hopefully) fixed with the 3.0 update that will be coming this summer. If you read in the notes about the software updates, most of them will say something about fixing issues with dropped calls. It did get markedly better with the software version 2 or 2.1 they all roll together in my brain. I have noticed it got worse this last time though  I work for AT&T, and I have had an iPhone and iPhone 3G both within the first month of launch. I have also used numerous other AT&T phones, none of which have a problem with dropped calls. Anyway, it doesn't matter how it happens, I just want it fixed.



I thought that I read somewhere that it really wasn't software, that is was actually the chip that couldnt handle it and Apple was trying to fix it with software. I believe it is the infinity chip.


----------



## aaronmckie

froggy5657 said:


> My ABSOLUTE FAVORITE APP
> APP SNIPER!
> 
> It tells you any apps that have gone down in price or become free.
> 
> 
> You can also select apps you want and it will tell you when they have gone down in price, or have been updated. It also tells you any apps that have
> 
> It saves me so much money



Awesome tip, Gibson, thanks! 
We've got a Touch (I didn't need the phone, got a Blackberry for that), but are loving all the cool applications the gizmo has 

Oh yeah, we love the WDW Dining app as well, very much worth .99


----------



## luke

bsbrady said:


> Was it Tuner Internet Radio?



yep, that's the one! Not as good as Wunder Radio, but as I say it can listen to DIS Radio so cool!


----------



## OKW Lover

bsbrady said:


> I thought that I read somewhere that it really wasn't software, that is was actually the chip that couldnt handle it and Apple was trying to fix it with software. I believe it is the infinity chip.



That was the speculation back when the problem first surfaced.  Further research showed that wasn't the case.


----------



## duckyislost

luke said:


> Got bored of it's look again so gave it a bit of a facelift (check out my name instead of the carrier logo, very cool  ):
> 
> Lockscreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery charging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll get bored of it again soon tho knowing me




This is very cool! I am not an iPhone owner yet, but will be soon. 

Thanks everyone for all the information, especially opinions on Disney aps.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Annette_VA said:


> I knew you'd come around
> 
> I can't tell you what we pay - DH set it all up, plus he gets corporate discounts.  I'm sure someone will be along shortly to give you an idea of the costs.



Haha, it's very tempting, but I just cannot justify spending about $70 a month for it. I rather use that money elsewhere like Tren-D at DTD.


----------



## nedac

Data plan is $30/month, plus your regular voice plan.

If you want texting, add the $5 for 200 messages plan and get the TextFree app. Textfree allows you to send texts without the text charges. Essentially out going texts are send to your receipient like a regular text. Your incoming texts can be dumped into an email inbox. I set up a Yahoo inbox specially for texting. Yahoo uses push technology which will push emails directly to your phone when they are received. So, when you get a text from someone, textfree will send you an email to your yahoo account, which Yahoo will imediately push to your phone as an email, or in this case a text. All you have to do then is open the TextFree app and carry on your conversation much like you usually would. There is Textfree Lite which give you a 15 message/day limit (to try it out) and there is TextFree unlimited for $5.99 which gives you unlimited messages.

It sound complicated, but its not, and it saves me from paying for a more expensive text plan.


----------



## raammartin

Annette_VA said:


> I knew you'd come around
> 
> I can't tell you what we pay - DH set it all up, plus he gets corporate discounts.  I'm sure someone will be along shortly to give you an idea of the costs.



Can you get discounts now with the iPhone plan?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

raammartin said:


> Can you get discounts now with the iPhone plan?


My bill reflects a 16% discount.  It is my personal phone, but they give me a discount that is available to my employer.


----------



## Annette_VA

raammartin said:


> Can you get discounts now with the iPhone plan?





Disneybridein2k3 said:


> My bill reflects a 16% discount.  It is my personal phone, but they give me a discount that is available to my employer.



Yep.  DH works for a subsidiary of Wachovia, so he gets an 18% discount.


----------



## raammartin

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> My bill reflects a 16% discount.  It is my personal phone, but they give me a discount that is available to my employer.





Annette_VA said:


> Yep.  DH works for a subsidiary of Wachovia, so he gets an 18% discount.



When I first got my iPhone people couldn't get a discount so I lost what discount I wasn't getting on my AT&T plan.  Has that now changed?  I'd love to save some money!  I have a family plan with 4 lines on it and only one iPhone (mine).


----------



## letthewookiewin

I have a feeling this thread is going to get me in trouble with the DH.  He is already saying that he is going to take my iPhone away if I download one more app or song without his permission.  
So far my favorite apps are:
Koi pond
Arcade bowl
Bejeweled 2
Lightsaber
Bubblepop
Pockey piano
iBubbleWrap! (DS10's favorite)
Cylon dectect (another of DS's favs)
Whitenoise
Whitenoise storm
WoWRealmS
Chest (a WoW app)
WoWTalent
Characters (a WoW app)
MK, DTD, AK, DHS maps
WDW Dining


----------



## Annette_VA

raammartin said:


> When I first got my iPhone people couldn't get a discount so I lost what discount I wasn't getting on my AT&T plan.  Has that now changed?  I'd love to save some money!  I have a family plan with 4 lines on it and only one iPhone (mine).



DH just asked about it when we signed up w/ AT&T (which is when we got our iPhones, too) and they added the discount to our account.  He had to show his company ID.  It probably wouldn't hurt to stop by the AT&T store to see if you can use yours.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

raammartin said:


> When I first got my iPhone people couldn't get a discount so I lost what discount I wasn't getting on my AT&T plan. Has that now changed? I'd love to save some money! I have a family plan with 4 lines on it and only one iPhone (mine).


We have two iPhones and one other phone for the bratty teenager.  My discount with my employer (State Farm) is better than DH's discount with our local government.  When I signed DD15 up for her line the salesperson asked me where I worked and signed me up for the discount available to me.  It is worth asking - every little bit counts!


----------



## Mr. Plutes

i get a 15 percent discount from my job, which i think is great.
my new app. is MLB.COM
if you are a baseball fan, you will love this.


----------



## vikingfans

I just put Skype on my phone...now I can talk to anyone in the world!!  Gonna be cool!


----------



## raammartin

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> My bill reflects a 16% discount.  It is my personal phone, but they give me a discount that is available to my employer.





Annette_VA said:


> Yep.  DH works for a subsidiary of Wachovia, so he gets an 18% discount.





raammartin said:


> When I first got my iPhone people couldn't get a discount so I lost what discount I wasn't getting on my AT&T plan.  Has that now changed?  I'd love to save some money!  I have a family plan with 4 lines on it and only one iPhone (mine).





Annette_VA said:


> DH just asked about it when we signed up w/ AT&T (which is when we got our iPhones, too) and they added the discount to our account.  He had to show his company ID.  It probably wouldn't hurt to stop by the AT&T store to see if you can use yours.





Disneybridein2k3 said:


> We have two iPhones and one other phone for the bratty teenager.  My discount with my employer (State Farm) is better than DH's discount with our local government.  When I signed DD15 up for her line the salesperson asked me where I worked and signed me up for the discount available to me.  It is worth asking - every little bit counts!





Mr. Plutes said:


> i get a 15 percent discount from my job, which i think is great.
> my new app. is MLB.COM
> if you are a baseball fan, you will love this.



I emailed AT&T about a discount.  Now I know why I don't get a discount (yet).

_After reviewing your account, unfortunately there are no discounts 
available on 2G iPhones at this time. This offer is only available for 
3G iPhones which is a result of a mutual agreement between AT&T and 
Apple. _

I'm trying to hold out on getting another iPhone until they come out with a new one - whenever that may be.  Mine 4gig works great so far.


----------



## Cool-Beans

I know this is a fun and upbeat thread, but I have to say that my iPhone is kinda/sorta pissing me off.  

It drops calls all the flippin time.  That is my big problem.  

Whatever the millions of other things a phone does, the ONE thing a phone should do is allow you to talk to and hear another person.  If it fails at that, it just isn't a great phone.

I was all excited about it, but it is very disappointing.  

Thanks for allowing me to speak my little piece.


----------



## Anna114

Hmmm, I have the problem on occasion but usually it's because all of a sudden my bars go from 3 to flatline.


----------



## Mr. Plutes

i know what you mean. i have dropped called also. but i knew going with at-t that i would have dropped called. but i'm more of the data, then the phone.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Okay iPhone people, I have a question.  Can two apps run at the same time?  I have white noise and myLite that I would like to use on the podcast cruise but I can't figure out how to run them together.  I haven't begun to scratch the surface of what this phone can do and didn't know if there was a trick I was missing that allows apps to run simultaneously. 
TIA!


----------



## cslittle999

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Okay iPhone people, I have a question.  Can two apps run at the same time?  I have white noise and myLite that I would like to use on the podcast cruise but I can't figure out how to run them together.  I haven't begun to scratch the surface of what this phone can do and didn't know if there was a trick I was missing that allows apps to run simultaneously.
> TIA!


Unfortunately you can only run one app at a time.


----------



## luke

cslittle999 said:


> Unfortunately you can only run one app at a time.



Well, not entirely true...

I think there will be an "official" background enabling with the new 3.0 software too?


----------



## cslittle999

luke said:


> Well, not entirely true...
> 
> I think there will be an "official" background enabling with the new 3.0 software too?


Not in the way that Disneybridein2k3 wanted though. 3.0 only adds the push notification support plus a variety of ways to notify the user that a push alerts has happened. You still can't run two apps at once.


----------



## luke

cslittle999 said:


> Not in the way that Disneybridein2k3 wanted though. 3.0 only adds the push notification support plus a variety of ways to notify the user that a push alerts has happened. You still can't run two apps at once.



Ah I didn't know that!
"Backgrounding" is still useful tho, as I can for example listen to the radio whilst surfing the net or playing a game


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

cslittle999 said:


> Not in the way that Disneybridein2k3 wanted though. 3.0 only adds the push notification support plus a variety of ways to notify the user that a push alerts has happened. You still can't run two apps at once.


Thanks for letting me know.  I always think there are ways to do things but I just don't know how.  At least now I'll stop trying


----------



## timandlesley

Huge Iphone fan here! Can't imagine life without it, what a GREAT phone.
My favorite aps are:
 Disneyworld park maps, think they are so cool, even being able to view the menus of each restaraunt. 
Urbanspoon
Facebook (of course)
Magic Eight Ball (kids LOVE this)
Word Scramble Light (ADDICTING, can't get past 54 darn it!)
Shazam
Weather Channel
Flixter
Days Until (LOVE watching the days to my next Disney vacation on this)
Cheap Gas
Around me (has helped out SO much finding a hotel as we travel).

Those are my favs. I LOVE watching the new iPhone commercials and watchiing the aps' they talk about, I'm always telling Tim to "pause that and rewind" so we can see the name of the ap's.
Lesley


----------



## DVCsince02

Just added the lightsaber app.  Hysterical!


----------



## Annette_VA

timandlesley said:


> ... I LOVE watching the new iPhone commercials and watchiing the aps' they talk about, I'm always telling Tim to "pause that and rewind" so we can see the name of the ap's.
> Lesley



I do that, too!  

Off to check out some of the ones you listed...



DVCsince02 said:


> Just added the lightsaber app.  Hysterical!



I have that one!  Of course, the first time my 5-year-old played with it, my phone took a trip across the room


----------



## DVCsince02

Do I need this cover?  It comes in pink too.


----------



## letthewookiewin

DVCsince02 said:


> Just added the lightsaber app.  Hysterical!



My DS's love that one and one called Star Wars FX.  They love to sneak up behind my DH while he is working on school work and scare him.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Okay, I know I'm behind the times and admittedly there are so many things about my iPhone I don't know but I found a way to check my MSN mail on my iPhone for free!  www.izymail.com - I'm so easy to impress


----------



## WDWBlaze

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Okay, I know I'm behind the times and admittedly there are so many things about my iPhone I don't know but I found a way to check my MSN mail on my iPhone for free!  www.izymail.com - I'm so easy to impress



Why did you need a 3rd party app to view hotmail? I set mine up with the normal OS.


----------



## Anna114

WDWBlaze said:


> Why did you need a 3rd party app to view hotmail? I set mine up with the normal OS.


 

LOL I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## luke

As in the iPhones push email stuff doesn't include hotmail etc.
I found izymail pretty unreliable to be honest and just set up a gmail account


----------



## WDWBlaze

luke said:


> As in the iPhones push email stuff doesn't include hotmail etc.
> I found izymail pretty unreliable to be honest and just set up a gmail account



Gmail will not work with push either unless you go through a intermediate app like mobile me  or an exchange server. If you are doing that you could use any email including hotmail. Either way it will not be as good as true push mail service.


----------



## luke

Um I have no idea what that means, all I know is in the iPhone email settings, gmail is an option, hotmail isn't


----------



## anonymousegirl

New question here. Can these apps run on a Blackberry? 

My DH is freakily against Apple anything (took me 4ever to get a real Ipod).


----------



## luke

anonymousegirl said:


> New question here. Can these apps run on a Blackberry?
> 
> My DH is freakily against Apple anything (took me 4ever to get a real Ipod).



Not these exact apps, but Blackberry may have something similar.

PS - the iPhone is the first Apple product I ever owned


----------



## WDWBlaze

luke said:


> Um I have no idea what that means, all I know is in the iPhone email settings, gmail is an option, hotmail isn't



Gmail settings are just pre-set, and all you need to do is input you user name and password. With hotmail you would have to fill in few more lines like the pop3 or imap address. 


Other then that there is no diff. Both use fetch (not push) to get email from the server in an increment defined in your settings. Default is every 15 or 30 mins. I forget which. Unless you are running a time sensitive business it should be good enough. It also updates when ever you open up an inbox.

If you don't have your iphone synced with a calendar you could even turn the push off since you aren't using it for email. It would make your battery last a little longer. Even if you have a calendar sync most likely you don't "need" to have push on. 

Not looking to point you out, but wanted to get the correct info out there

And for the poster that was having issues setting up hotmail PM me, and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## dkostel

I just downloaded plan.pack.go and it looks pretty nice.  You can create templates and populate them with items.  Then create specific lists from templates.  Just played with it for 5 minutes but it seems perfect for frequent vacationers.  Got a lot of 5* ratings as well.


----------



## OKW Lover

WDWBlaze said:


> Gmail will not work with push either unless you go through a intermediate app like mobile me  or an exchange server. If you are doing that you could use any email including hotmail. Either way it will not be as good as true push mail service.



True.  But I find Gmail works just fine on fetch.  There doesn't appear to be a very long lag between a message sent to a push account (ie me.com) or my gmail account.  I've experimented with cc'ing both accounts on the same email to test this.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

WDWBlaze said:


> Gmail settings are just pre-set, and all you need to do is input you user name and password. With hotmail you would have to fill in few more lines like the pop3 or imap address.
> 
> 
> Other then that there is no diff. Both use fetch (not push) to get email from the server in an increment defined in your settings. Default is every 15 or 30 mins. I forget which. Unless you are running a time sensitive business it should be good enough. It also updates when ever you open up an inbox.
> 
> If you don't have your iphone synced with a calendar you could even turn the push off since you aren't using it for email. It would make your battery last a little longer. Even if you have a calendar sync most likely you don't "need" to have push on.
> 
> Not looking to point you out, but wanted to get the correct info out there
> 
> And for the poster that was having issues setting up hotmail PM me, and I'll see if I can help.


Ug, I feel so stupid.  I had my hotmail account set up as a link on the homescreen but you have to log in each time.  I wanted to be able to get mail from the mail icon on the bottom of the screen and have it updated when mail is received.  It was when I was googling a fix via hotmail that I found izymail.  I didn't know there was a way to fetch hotmail without it being set up as a link.  So izymail is not needed for hotmail/msn?


----------



## Renysmom

dkostel said:


> I just downloaded plan.pack.go and it looks pretty nice.



That is one I am going to have to try out... I always have lists all over the place, depending on where we are going.. Would be nice to  have one for the beach, one for WDW, one for cruises, etc...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## WDWBlaze

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Ug, I feel so stupid.  I had my hotmail account set up as a link on the homescreen but you have to log in each time.  I wanted to be able to get mail from the mail icon on the bottom of the screen and have it updated when mail is received.  It was when I was googling a fix via hotmail that I found izymail.  I didn't know there was a way to fetch hotmail without it being set up as a link.  So izymail is not needed for hotmail/msn?



Izymail is not needed. Just go to email setup and choose "other". Then just put in your info. I checked it out last night as I have not done it is a while. All you will need is your username(inculding the @****.com) and password. It will default to POP3. If you want to change it to imap edit the new account and change the word "pop3" to "imap" in the hostname field.


----------



## auroralark

I have an iPhone question!

I just ordered mine yesterday...and just reading through this thread I'm already overwhelmed by all the things you can do with it! Anyway, I was wondering if someone could recommend a good case for it? I'm kinda picky about my phone cases...I'd like something that's not bulky, but does a good job of protecting the screen while not at all interfering with the touch screen features, if that makes any sense. (I currently have a Treo, and I ended up dumping the case I bought for it because it was a pain to use the touch screen features with the plastic covering the screen.) I'm not sure if I want something that's see through or that flips back...if that makes any sense. Anyway - if anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate it a lot!

Okay, back to lurking...


----------



## safetymom

I bought the protective film at the Apple Store for my iPhone.  It protects the screen and then I have a cover I bought at the Apple store but it doesn't cover the screen.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Where is the apps store?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Right next to Macy's on the second floor. 

Why dues someone that doesnt want an iPhone need to know where the Apps store is located, hmmmm? 

Inquiring minds want to know.

If you pull up iTunes...there is a whole section devoted to just apps......but someone resisting the iPhone would never need to know that.

Nikki....are you going to get the black one or the white one?


----------



## safetymom

I think Kevin is getting close to closing the deal for the iPhone.    Come on Nikki make the leap!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DisneyKevin said:


> Right next to Macy's on the second floor.
> 
> Why dues someone that doesnt want an iPhone need to know where the Apps store is located, hmmmm?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> If you pull up iTunes...there is a whole section devoted to just apps......but someone resisting the iPhone would never need to know that.
> 
> Nikki....are you going to get the black one or the white one?



ROFL ROFL ROFL Umm, "my friend" would like to know this info so I said I'd ask for her! That and uhh I honestly didn't think you'd see me here! :X 

(PS....I explained all of this in my voicemail to the show )


----------



## DisneyKevin

"my friend" wants to know


----------



## OKW Lover

pssst - Alicia
There's a couple of applications just waiting for you at the App Store:
iShoes
iBags

Don't tell Paul where you heard about these.


----------



## robind

safetymom said:


> I think Kevin is getting close to closing the deal for the iPhone.    Come on Nikki make the leap!



Do it, Do it, come the the dark side.  All the cool kids have iPhones.


----------



## Anna114

DisneyKevin said:


> Right next to Macy's on the second floor.
> 
> Why dues someone that doesnt want an iPhone need to know where the Apps store is located, hmmmm?



OMG I almost spit out my chocolate milk on that one. It struck me so funny


----------



## *NikkiBell*

LMAO me too!


----------



## SueM in MN

I don't have an iPhone (we are in a long term contract with Verizon 

I have had an iPod Touch though ever since they came out and I got a new one for Christmas. I will admit I am a bit addicted to apps (I have 8.75 pages and have actually had to delete things to add new apps). My very favorite is Easy Relax Ultimate ( it has relaxation sounds that you can customize and edit to your taste). 
The 4 games I like best are Comet Cowboy, Chocchocpop, Gaia and Flight Control.

If you know anyone who is disabled and has trouble speaking, there is a fantastic new app called Proloquo2Go that allows use of an iPod touch or an iPhone as a communication device.


----------



## SueM in MN

anonymousegirl said:


> New question here. Can these apps run on a Blackberry?
> 
> My DH is freakily against Apple anything (took me 4ever to get a real Ipod).


No, they only run on iPhone or iPod touch.
Blackberry has some things, but nowhere near as many, not as cool and not as good graphics. A few months ago, I was talking to my SIL about the apps I have on my iPod touch and she was bragging, saying she also has apps for her Blackberry and we compared. Her DH said comparing the 2, the Blackberry apps looked like the original video games (like PacMan) and the Apple apps looked like the newest Nintendo DS games.


----------



## auroralark

I got my iPhone today and I am in love! It's great. I downloaded a lot of the apps recommended on this thread - thanks! Tomorrow I'm making a special trip to the Apple store to check out what kind of cases they have. Right now I'm keeping on the plastic wrap that came on it.


----------



## Mr. Plutes

i dont blame you for keeping the plastic wrap on the screen lol. i baby my iphone lol.


----------



## Annette_VA

I just found a bonus feature to the Kindle app.  I pre-ordered a book on Amazon and it was to be automatically synced to my phone when it came out.  The book's official release date is tomorrow, but I got it on my phone this morning


----------



## mla1977

Hello Disers!  I've had my iPhone since December.  Since my laptop is out of comission right now, I have been using my phone to update my podcasts.  Could anyone tell me how to delete old podcasts without syncing with iTunes.  I somehow got the delete option to appear once, but I don't know how I did it.  Could someone help me?


----------



## jcb

A horizontal slide over the podcast you want to delete should bring up the delete option.

I am sure I'll get flamed for aiding and abetting someone to delete a podcast.


----------



## WDWBlaze

jcb said:


> A horizontal slide over the podcast you want to delete should bring up the delete option.
> 
> I am sure I'll get flamed for aiding and abetting someone to delete a podcast.


I was beat to the punch on answering but would like to add
1. Swipe from left to right
2. This works to delete items in many if not most apps


----------



## mla1977

Thanks!  I won't be deleting any DIS podcasts!  just some of those other guys...


----------



## Renysmom

jcb said:


> A horizontal slide over the podcast you want to delete should bring up the delete option.



Well I will be darn, I never knew that before..

Kelly


----------



## Annette_VA

Renysmom said:


> Well I will be darn, I never knew that before..
> 
> Kelly



Works for emails, too!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Annette_VA said:


> Works for emails, too!


That is so freakin' cool!!!  (I know, I know, I'm easy to impress)


----------



## LAH LAH

Happy to have found you all!

I got my first iPhone in November 2008 when my great dane puppy at my BB Pearl...

I got my second iPhone in February 2009 when he ate my first iPhone.  

Both times my phone was out of what should have been his reach...he is a stinking houdini!

I don't think I could go back to a BB or a regular phone...plus my kids LOVE it too!

Favorite Apps:

*Facebook (I wish it did more though)
*All my Disney Maps ~I wander through the Disney maps and can almost trick myself that I am there...almost.
*SnapTell ~ I love it that you can find comparison pricing!
*Fandango
*7 Chords


----------



## Annette_VA

New App Alert!  

Trivial Pursuit is now available.  It's $4.99 but seems to be a pretty nice app.

Unfortunately, it was after I bought it that I realized I suck at Trivial Pursuit


----------



## WDWBlaze

I am getting tired of the included earphones but I am too busy/lazy to look for a good pair.

Anyone know of a pair of earphones with good sound quality, mic and rocker/mic controls?


----------



## Anna114

I don't know of any with controls or mic. I liked the cone shaped ones that Apple sold but they are discontinued. I got semi decent copy from ebay at $5.00 a pair. Apple sold them for $39. I need to find a new pair too.


----------



## luke

Annette_VA said:


> New App Alert!
> 
> Trivial Pursuit is now available.  It's $4.99 but seems to be a pretty nice app.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was after I bought it that I realized I suck at Trivial Pursuit



Ooooh thanks for that, just managed to download it, seems fun!!


----------



## Sphyrna

LAH LAH said:


> Happy to have found you all!
> 
> I got my first iPhone in November 2008 when my great dane puppy at my BB Pearl...
> 
> I got my second iPhone in February 2009 when he ate my first iPhone.
> 
> Both times my phone was out of what should have been his reach...he is a stinking houdini!



Have you started to cut back on his diet so he's nice and hungry when the new iPhone comes out?


----------



## Sphyrna

WDWBlaze said:


> I am getting tired of the included earphones but I am too busy/lazy to look for a good pair.
> 
> Anyone know of a pair of earphones with good sound quality, mic and rocker/mic controls?



I got the Maximo iMetal iP-HS2 for Christmas.  I like them.  My right earpiece cuts out and I have to jiggle the cord.  They were that way when I got them.  I just haven't bothered to contact them for an exchange yet.  Normally I'm using them at work and only keep 1 earpiece in so I can hear what's going on around me anyway.  The main reason I picked these over similar ones is I like the placement of the play/pause switch.  Most have it built in to the mic which puts it in an awkward location.  The switch on these is seperate from the mic and further down the cord.  They also come with 3 different size ear pieces.  I can't believe the price on Amazon now!  They were around $100 when I got them in December.  At this price I'm thinking of getting a second pair just to keep at work.


----------



## LAH LAH

Sphyrna said:


> Have you started to cut back on his diet so he's nice and hungry when the new iPhone comes out?



I can't afford to let him eat another phone!


----------



## cap'njack.

Had my iPhone replaced over the weekend for hairline crack appearing in the case, especially around the silent button and the headphone jack. 

Apple seem to be very,very good at replacing them for this reason, I'd certainly advise everyone to check thier phones 

Anyway....on an app related note I got WunderRadio which is awesome, Playman Track and Field which is great fun and also Car Jack Streets which is like the classic Grand Theft Auto games


----------



## bidnow5

I have Shutterfly now and I love it I have tons of photos of my grandchildren that I can show friends now


----------



## Cyrano

Came across two new apps 
The Walt Disney World Secrets notecast and The Walt Disney World Notecast. Look worthwhile to download


----------



## SamIAm21

Okay, don't tell my husband this because he'd be very mad at my daughter, who couldn't keep a secret if her life depended on it, but I'M GETTING AN IPHONE FOR MOTHER'S DAY!  I'm so happy I could scream with JOY!  But, I have to act my usual cantankerous self til Sunday!  I'm so freakin happy that I don't even mind the fact that I have to work on Sunday!


----------



## Annette_VA

SamIAm21 said:


> Okay, don't tell my husband this because he'd be very mad at my daughter, who couldn't keep a secret if her life depended on it, but I'M GETTING AN IPHONE FOR MOTHER'S DAY!  I'm so happy I could scream with JOY!  But, I have to act my usual cantankerous self til Sunday!  I'm so freakin happy that I don't even mind the fact that I have to work on Sunday!



Man, that sure beats flowers or breakfast in bed!  Congrats!



On a different note...
My DH just emailed me this article:  AT&T to cut iPhone service plan by $10


----------



## daneenm

SamIAm21 said:


> Okay, don't tell my husband this because he'd be very mad at my daughter, who couldn't keep a secret if her life depended on it, but I'M GETTING AN IPHONE FOR MOTHER'S DAY!  I'm so happy I could scream with JOY!  But, I have to act my usual cantankerous self til Sunday!  I'm so freakin happy that I don't even mind the fact that I have to work on Sunday!



Wow, that is a great gift!  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## yitbos96bb

Check out AppSniper.  Great program that shows you what apps have lowered in price or gone free.  You can also have it monitor specific apps and warn you.

Free memory - Great for clearing out memory... helps performance...

USA Today - News on the quick

Local Eats - Local Favorites - Check out their site.

Zippo Lighter - Because its fun for concerts or Rockband parties

Skyworks Arcade Hoops - Great Pop - a - Shot like App

Skyworks Arcade Bowl - SKEEBALL!!!!

Topple - This game just cracks me up.

The Disney Map Apps now that they have GPS included with them.


----------



## yitbos96bb

Iphone 3.0 looks great... FINALLY Cut and Paste.    

I haven't jailbroke my phone yet, but being able to tether has definately tempted me.


----------



## luke

yitbos96bb said:


> Iphone 3.0 looks great... FINALLY Cut and Paste.
> 
> I haven't jailbroke my phone yet, but being able to tether has definately tempted me.



Jailbroke mine a while back, it really does open up all sorts of possibilities especially customising it's look and so forth.

Really need to rejailbreak mine to 2.21 as a good few apps are coming out now that require it


----------



## njsweetP

luke said:


> Jailbroke mine a while back, it really does open up all sorts of possibilities especially customising it's look and so forth.
> 
> Really need to rejailbreak mine to 2.21 as a good few apps are coming out now that require it



Ok, I feel like an idiot, so humor me, but what does 'jailbreak' mean?


----------



## luke

I guess the easiest way to explain is it's like 'hacking' it - letting you do all sorts of stuff apple won't let you do like theme it (check out my screen shots in this thread) as well as stuff like video recording and mms messages. Also allows you to procur paid apps at erm, a cheaper price so to speak


----------



## njsweetP

luke said:


> I guess the easiest way to explain is it's like 'hacking' it - letting you do all sorts of stuff apple won't let you do like theme it (check out my screen shots in this thread) as well as stuff like video recording and mms messages. Also allows you to procur paid apps at erm, a cheaper price so to speak



Ahh!!  OK!  Thanks!  I guess that goes for the Touch too?


----------



## MonkeyPants

I need to get a new phone (even tho I hate phones) In the past 12-14 years I have only had 2. How old is my current one? Its black/white, no picture, no custom ring tones. has the most basic of web access  I really only have it for an energency and for a way to call back work if they page me, but the battery doesnt hold its charge any more and it gets really bad reception. Been trying to decide between an iphone or the g1 google phone.


----------



## luke

Pretty much yeah 
It's really easy and if there are any unlikely problems you can simply restore the firmware thru itunes with no harm


----------



## starwood

I just got an ipod touch for mother's day.  DS couldn't wait to give it to me because he wanted to play with it.


----------



## Sphyrna

starwood said:


> I just got an ipod touch for mother's day.  DS couldn't wait to give it to me because he wanted to play with it.



Gratz!!


----------



## yitbos96bb

Using an app called WDW Dining... Pretty good for $1.   Its all the menus...  Yes I know they are online, but its so much faster than surfing the web and touch users have to depend on Wifi... I don't know of Wifi in the parks.

Either way... I recommend it highly.  GOod stuff.


----------



## mouseaddicts

luke said:


> I guess the easiest way to explain is it's like 'hacking' it - letting you do all sorts of stuff apple won't let you do like theme it (check out my screen shots in this thread) as well as stuff like video recording and mms messages. Also allows you to procur paid apps at erm, a cheaper price so to speak



Oooooohhh...... I can't believe I didn't know this!!!  I've had my iPhone since Oct & LOVE  it!!!  Now I'm going to have to figure out how to break it .... 

DH & I will be back over the wknd to read this ENTIRE thread ...... for some reason, the whole family thinks my phone is the "family toy"!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Update to the Kindle app:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10237505-2.html

Should make buying books a whole lot easier!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hmm, so I wonder how the $10 cheaper plan would work for current iPhone users? Would you have to go in and get the contract readjusted?


----------



## burberryplaid

I've added a lot of the apps suggested here..thanks so much! I just got my iPhone on Sunday.

I am having a hard time finding the Disney maps though..is this found in the apps store? What's the name? Everytime I do a search I come up empty handed. I did a google search as well and all I found was a Maps bundle developed by Upinpoint, but I couldn't find anything in the app store.

Thanks for the help...


----------



## starwood

Try searching under wdw.


----------



## luke

Just got Peggle - wow its good


----------



## WDWBlaze

burberryplaid said:


> I've added a lot of the apps suggested here..thanks so much! I just got my iPhone on Sunday.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding the Disney maps though..is this found in the apps store? What's the name? Everytime I do a search I come up empty handed. I did a google search as well and all I found was a Maps bundle developed by Upinpoint, but I couldn't find anything in the app store.
> 
> Thanks for the help...




If you search "Magic Kingdom" all the maps will show up. Also you are looking to buy maps for all the park there is a bundle that also includes DTD or BB. It will save you a few bucks.


----------



## SamIAm21

burberryplaid said:


> I've added a lot of the apps suggested here..thanks so much! I just got my iPhone on Sunday.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding the Disney maps though..is this found in the apps store? What's the name? Everytime I do a search I come up empty handed. I did a google search as well and all I found was a Maps bundle developed by Upinpoint, but I couldn't find anything in the app store.
> 
> Thanks for the help...



I haven't found them either!  I searched every app last evening!  Arrrgh!


----------



## UnionJack

I can't find the maps anymore either.  I know I've seen them, but they seem to have disappeared.  They were made by a company called Upinpoint.  Does anyone know what happened to them?


----------



## luke

Yep, the maps don't appear on the UK App Store anymore either.

Just downloaded them through "other means" but it's odd that they've disappeared??


----------



## Leger13

Try their web site.  I think it gives the iTunes link

http://www.upinpoint.com/


----------



## Leger13

Well, I just tried from their web site and the links do nothing.  So weird!  I just bought the maps box set a couple days ago and everything was fine.  I wonder what happened.


----------



## luke

Leger13 said:


> Well, I just tried from their web site and the links do nothing.  So weird!  I just bought the maps box set a couple days ago and everything was fine.  I wonder what happened.



I guess they could be updating the App? Odd that it's been taken offline in the meantime tho.  The one i just downloaded works ok so that's good at least


----------



## Leger13

luke said:


> I guess they could be updating the App? Odd that it's been taken offline in the meantime tho.  The one i just downloaded works ok so that's good at least



yeah....maybe that's what they're doing.   Glad you got your maps before it disappeared.  I'm about to email the company and find out what the heck is going on.  I hope they're not disappearing for good because I want them to update these applications as the parks update.  And my maps crash sometimes so it'd be nice if they fixed that too.  I'll post here if I hear anything back from the company.


----------



## luke

Leger13 said:


> I hope they're not disappearing for good because I want them to update these applications as the parks update.  And my maps crash sometimes so it'd be nice if they fixed that too.  I'll post here if I hear anything back from the company.



They could be adding the few maps they don't have? Or adding GPS functionality (does it have it already?)? 



Leger13 said:


> Glad you got your maps before it disappeared.



I didn't get them from the App Store


----------



## Leger13

luke said:


> They could be adding the few maps they don't have? Or adding GPS functionality (does it have it already?)?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get them from the App Store



Maybe  I just sent an email begging them to tell me what's going on so I can update y'all   And there is GPS already from what I understand.  My DH tried out that function while we were at home and the application got so confused and said "it looks like you are not in the parks at this time"  I'll get to try the GPS out better next weekend when we're at MGM for SWW. 

oooooo cheater.   I'm curious now as to how you got them.  Was someone you know nice enough to share?


----------



## luke

Leger13 said:


> oooooo cheater.   I'm curious now as to how you got them.  Was someone you know nice enough to share?



Part of my jailbreaking as mentioned earlier 
Don't normally use it to get apps like that, but was just curious as to why it's disappeared


----------



## Leger13

luke said:


> Part of my jailbreaking as mentioned earlier
> Don't normally use it to get apps like that, but was just curious as to why it's disappeared



aaahhh gotcha.  I haven't jailbroken my phone......yet.


----------



## luke

Leger13 said:


> aaahhh gotcha.  I haven't jailbroken my phone......yet.



I do heartily recommend it


----------



## Renysmom

Here is a new find.. 

If you go to m.nbc.com on your Iphone Safari then choose video you can watch several full length version of NBC TV shows... It even works with 3G, although there is some buffering issues which can be a pain but hey I watched 30 Rock at work today LOL


----------



## luke

Renysmom said:


> Here is a new find..
> 
> If you go to m.nbc.com on your Iphone Safari then choose video you can watch several full length version of NBC TV shows... It even works with 3G, although there is some buffering issues which can be a pain but hey I watched 30 Rock at work today LOL



Yep, and it doesn't seem to be region locked like on the computer, I've watched episodes of The Office in the past


----------



## burberryplaid

Renysmom said:


> Here is a new find..
> 
> If you go to m.nbc.com on your Iphone Safari then choose video you can watch several full length version of NBC TV shows... It even works with 3G, although there is some buffering issues which can be a pain but hey I watched 30 Rock at work today LOL



Thank you!! I will be watching the Office and Friday Night Lights..don't tell on me!


----------



## vikingfans

I was listening to the e-mail show and they were talking about some way to get DIS Radio on the Iphone.  Pete talked about some way to get it for free.

I didn't understand what he was talking about.  

Can someone help me? I'm sorry I'm so thick.


----------



## Annette_VA

vikingfans said:


> I was listening to the e-mail show and they were talking about some way to get DIS Radio on the Iphone.  Pete talked about some way to get it for free.
> 
> I didn't understand what he was talking about.
> 
> Can someone help me? I'm sorry I'm so thick.



Check out this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2163956


----------



## Mr. Plutes

vikingfans said:


> I was listening to the e-mail show and they were talking about some way to get DIS Radio on the Iphone.  Pete talked about some way to get it for free.
> 
> I didn't understand what he was talking about.
> 
> Can someone help me? I'm sorry I'm so thick.



go to the app store. download fstream, when you have it on the iphone. go to presets chick on itunes. check on pop- then look for dis radio. hope this helps.


----------



## vikingfans

Thank you! Thank you!  Thank you!!!


This really helped!!!

You all are the very BEST!!


----------



## Sphyrna

I don't see them anymore either.  Hopefully they'll be back up soon for everyone.  I bought my maps about a month ago.  They didn't have the box set when I bought mine.  I wonder if I contact them if I can get the additional maps (if/when they show back up).


----------



## burberryplaid

Sphyrna said:


> I don't see them anymore either.  Hopefully they'll be back up soon for everyone.  I bought my maps about a month ago.  They didn't have the box set when I bought mine.  I wonder if I contact them if I can get the additional maps (if/when they show back up).



I sent an e-mail to Upinpoint and got the following response:

"For business reasons, we have suspended sales of the applications.  We are planning to start selling the applications again by mid-June.  The applications will support some great new features as well with the re-release.  Thanks for your interest."

I'm not sure what "business reasons" are..but I hope it comes back and is worth getting!


----------



## Leger13

I got the same type of response about the Disney Map packs

*Hi,

For business reasons, we have suspended sales of the applications.  We are planning to start selling the applications again by mid-June.  The applications will support some great new features as well with the re-release.  Thanks for your interest.

Aaron White
UPinPoint.com*


----------



## starwood

I'm glad I bought it last week.


----------



## Dav2205

If anyone is looking for a really simple yet really fun and challenging game on the apps store you should look into Peggle.  It's £2.99/$5(I think) and you won't be disappointed.  You can try it on the popcap website for your PC as well.


----------



## luke

Yep, as I said before, got Peggle the other day!
It's so well made too, and that moment of the last orange peg being hit is wonderful with the sound on


----------



## luke

Finally sorted out setting up an app called PDAnet, which is basically like a wifi tethering app so i can use my iPhone's 3g as a modem when away from a wifi spot.

Really good, and surprisngly quick while I'm in an area with good 3g reception


----------



## jcb

I don't think Apple (really AT&T) permits tethering apps in the states.  I didn't see PDAnet on iTunes.


----------



## luke

You won't see it on iTunes


----------



## brattosa

burberryplaid said:


> I sent an e-mail to Upinpoint and got the following response:
> 
> "For business reasons, we have suspended sales of the applications.  We are planning to start selling the applications again by mid-June.  The applications will support some great new features as well with the re-release.  Thanks for your interest."
> 
> I'm not sure what "business reasons" are..but I hope it comes back and is worth getting!



It came to mind last night that maybe they got "dinged" for the map images.  If I remember the screen captures on iTunes, they looked pretty close to the original park maps to which Disney would hold the copyright for.  I have no idea if that's really what happened, but was just a thought since the maps for all of the parks disappeared.


----------



## luke

jcb said:


> I don't think Apple (really AT&T) permits tethering apps in the states.



I don't think it's allowed here in the UK either really, but it seems our data plans over here (as with most things phone related) give us a much better deal than you guys.

Anywho, am on my laptop using my iPhone as my internet connection through 3g right now, and it IS pretty cool


----------



## freesone

I downloaded fStream and followed Pete's instructions for listening to DIS Radio.  Now I have it on my iPod Touch!!

Trying to convince my DW to get iPhones.....


----------



## luke

Just about to upgrade to 2.21 finally, hope it all works out ok


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Question #2 (get ready for loads, people! lol)...

How do I use the headphones for calls? I tried yesterday and had a lot of trouble. When I already have them plugged in and dial does it automatically start working through the phones and mic? I know it works right away if you are using the iPod and then a call comes in, but what about this scenario?


----------



## luke

Yep, plug the headphones in, make a call and you will hear it thru them. Pinch the button on the headphones to hang up.
Upgraded to 2.21, a fair bit of messing round with it but it's all sorted now


----------



## Cyrano

luke said:


> Yep, plug the headphones in, make a call and you will hear it thru them. Pinch the button on the headphones to hang up.



When you talk about pinching the button are you talking about the Apple in ear headphones rather than the standard issue ?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Question #3...

Do I need to sync up my iPhone to iTunes to download apps?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Question #4...

Do I have to put everything from my iTunes library on my iPhone?


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> Question #4...
> 
> Do I have to put everything from my iTunes library on my iPhone?


 
No. Create a playlist for the music you want to load on the iphone and then, when you plug in your phone, you can tell it to sync only those playlists to the iphone.

For podcasts, it is similar.  You just designate the podcasts you want to sync with your iPhone when your phone is plugged in.


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> Question #3...
> 
> Do I need to sync up my iPhone to iTunes to download apps?


 
Nope, the app store lets you download them directly.  When you sync the apps are then backed up to your computer.


----------



## luke

Cyrano said:


> When you talk about pinching the button are you talking about the Apple in ear headphones rather than the standard issue ?



Just the ones that came with the phone


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Question #5...I am in the Apps store now and am all set up with my computer. Do you all have the free Facebook app or just use it from Safari?


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Shazam is by far the best program I have used.
Facebook is ok
Notes
Flighttrack
Aim
Flixster -excellent when you are away from home and have no clue where anything is


----------



## auroralark

I have the Facebook app. It's great. Much easier than going through the browser.


----------



## luke

Yeah I use the app for facebook too.
In fact, I rarely use facebook on the pcanymore as I'm so used to the app 
Grab a load of free apps and have a play. That's what I did with my iPhone and before it's jailbreak days


----------



## burberryplaid

One week with the iPhone and I am in love!!

Here's my list of apps so far

Facebook
Shopping List Light (nothing spectacular, but it gets the job done)
Tap Tap Revenge
Tap Tap Revenge 2
Price Is Right
Rhino Ball
Google
Google Earth
Shazam
I.TV (TV & Movie Listings plus you can watch old TV episodes)
Fandango 
Urban Spoon
GoodFoodNearYou
Have2Eat
Have2P
Days Until
AccuWeather
Amazon
Target
Target Finder
Photobucket
Shutterfly
E-bay
SnapTell (You take a picture of a book, CD, DVD, or video game and it gives you ratings and buying info)
Kayak (to help fjind travel deals)
Pro Football (To keep tabs on my Broncos)
HopStop (to get directions via public transportation)
FStream (I'm still trying to figure out how to add more stations from Live 365)
Shoutcast (More streaming radio)


----------



## Dav2205

Flight Control is another really simple yet really cool game.  It's £0.59, and I think $0.99.  The only free app I have is the Facebook one.

The one gripe I have with the app store is that there's so much stuff on it now browsing has become a real pain .


----------



## OKW Lover

*NikkiBell* said:


> Question #5...I am in the Apps store now and am all set up with my computer. Do you all have the free Facebook app or just use it from Safari?



I use the Facebook app - its easier than using Safari.


----------



## luke

Does anyone else have ColorSplash? It's an app that lakes you drain the colour from your photos then just 're-add' it again to any part of it you want. Very cool


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Where do you guys get your Disney ringtones from?


----------



## vikingfans

I get mine from myxer.com


----------



## jcb

This is one way to do it if you already have the music file.

http://www.techmixer.com/create-free-iphone-ringtone-with-itunes/


----------



## OKW Lover

I make my own from various Disney CD's.  Garage Band makes it easy to turn a portion of a track into a ring-tone.


----------



## anonymousegirl

Hi all, 

I have posted this question on its own thread, but haven't got many responses so I thought I would put it here as well (I'll probably burn in DIS hell for this)

Looking for advice re Iphone vs Ipod Touch. I have a Razr that works fine. I have AT&T service already. I have an 80BG Ipod but I really want to play with all these fab apps. I have an Itunes Library with over 140 GBs of video. 

Dilemma: go with the larger capacity Ipod Touch 32GB or consolidate everything (phone, calendar, Ipod) into a smaller capacity Iphone?

Truthfully, I don't do much with my phone except make a few phone calls. I do not text at all. My Razr supports web browsing but I never activated it. However, I do travel some and would love to have some of these awesome apps at my fingertips (including games)

Any advice?


----------



## OKW Lover

anonymousegirl said:


> Looking for advice re Iphone vs Ipod Touch. I have a Razr that works fine. I have AT&T service already. I have an 80BG Ipod but I really want to play with all these fab apps. I have an Itunes Library with over 140 GBs of video.
> 
> Dilemma: go with the larger capacity Ipod Touch 32GB or consolidate everything (phone, calendar, Ipod) into a smaller capacity Iphone?
> 
> Truthfully, I don't do much with my phone except make a few phone calls. I do not text at all. My Razr supports web browsing but I never activated it. However, I do travel some and would love to have some of these awesome apps at my fingertips (including games)
> 
> Any advice?



I used to have a Razr and it was fine for a phone - but not that good at anything else.  One of the reasons you probably didn't use the Razr for browsing was because of the small screen and slower connection.  The iPhone, however, just begs to be used on the internet.  All the apps are great - you're bound to find some that you like.  

I wound up giving away my iPod because I can fit just about all my music on my 16Gig version.  I seldom put video on the iPhone though and obviously you'd be limited in how much of that you could take.  

So, if you haven't guessed by now, my suggestion is to consolidate into just the iPhone.


----------



## nedac

Here is another tutorial on making your own ringtones... http://cybernetnews.com/2008/08/21/cybernotes-create-free-iphone-ringtones-using-itunes-in-windows/

If anyone is trying to decide between Ipod Touch and iPhone... go iPhone... tell them NikkiBell...


----------



## vikingfans

anonymousegirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have posted this question on its own thread, but haven't got many responses so I thought I would put it here as well (I'll probably burn in DIS hell for this)
> 
> Looking for advice re Iphone vs Ipod Touch. I have a Razr that works fine. I have AT&T service already. I have an 80BG Ipod but I really want to play with all these fab apps. I have an Itunes Library with over 140 GBs of video.
> 
> Dilemma: go with the larger capacity Ipod Touch 32GB or consolidate everything (phone, calendar, Ipod) into a smaller capacity Iphone?
> 
> Truthfully, I don't do much with my phone except make a few phone calls. I do not text at all. My Razr supports web browsing but I never activated it. However, I do travel some and would love to have some of these awesome apps at my fingertips (including games)
> 
> Any advice?




It sounds like you have all the tools you need to live life to the fullest!  

My only advice is do you want to carry 2 items or just one??  If you don't care, save your money and keep them both.  If they've become a bother then maybe you should think about having only one thing. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

luke said:


> Finally sorted out setting up an app called PDAnet, which is basically like a wifi tethering app so i can use my iPhone's 3g as a modem when away from a wifi spot.
> 
> Really good, and surprisngly quick while I'm in an area with good 3g reception


Are you using Android?


----------



## luke

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Are you using Android?



I don't know what that is, but I dont think so


----------



## sau418

I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!

I just got an iphone today after hating the Nokia e71x for a whole week.  I love this phone and am addicted to it already.

I read all 20 pages of this thread and now am prepared to go out in the world with my phone.


----------



## luke

Peggle is simply awesome, so simple, yet so addictive and so so well made! Recommend it to anyone!!


----------



## Annette_VA

luke said:


> Peggle is simply awesome, so simple, yet so addictive and so so well made! Recommend it to anyone!!



I bought it the other day.  Downloaded a free trial from MSN games to play on my pc, just to see if it's something I'd actually play.  I loved it!  Immediately went to the App Store & got it.  Now DH is completely hooked on it.  Very fun game!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Yes, yes, and YES! I will say it over and over again...Kevin WAS RIGHT! The iPhone is a Godsend! I absolutely adore it and couldn't imagine going back to any other phone!



(Let's just see how I feel after I get this month's bill though...)


----------



## Willow1213

*NikkiBell* said:


> Yes, yes, and YES! I will say it over and over again...Kevin WAS RIGHT! The iPhone is a Godsend! I absolutely adore it and couldn't imagine going back to any other phone!
> 
> 
> 
> (Let's just see how I feel after I get this month's bill though...)



Yay Nikki! Glad you love your new phone. Now just wait until your first trip with it when you can read the DIS in line! (posted from my iphone while in the car on my way home from WDW)


----------



## donmil723

I was going to rent a movie on iTunes for my DH to have on his iPhone when we go on our trip to WDW next week.  Does anyone know how long you can view a movie you rent?  And can you transfer it from iTunes on your desktop to more than one iPhone?  Thanks!


----------



## Anna114

*NikkiBell* said:


> Yes, yes, and YES! I will say it over and over again...Kevin WAS RIGHT! The iPhone is a Godsend! I absolutely adore it and couldn't imagine going back to any other phone!
> 
> 
> 
> (Let's just see how I feel after I get this month's bill though...)



Jinko netties, I have loved my IPHONE from the beginning. Those that mock us are the ignorant.


----------



## anonymousegirl

donmil723 said:


> I was going to rent a movie on iTunes for my DH to have on his iPhone when we go on our trip to WDW next week.
> 
> Does anyone know how long you can view a movie you rent?
> 
> The movie will stay in your Itunes Library for 30 days and once you begin watching it, you have 24 hours to finsh it. Once that 24 hours is up, the movie goes "poof"
> 
> And can you transfer it from iTunes on your desktop to more than one iPhone?
> No idea, sorry.
> 
> Thanks!



My answers are above in red


----------



## donmil723

anonymousegirl said:


> My answers are above in red



Thanks!  That's really not such a good deal.  I was hoping DH could watch it on the plane trip down and I could watch it on the way back home but guess that won't happen.

Do most people buy or rent movies to watch on their iPhone?  Or is the screen too small to bother with it?


----------



## luke

I don't but or rent movies, but the screen is big enough to watch things on, I often do it and feel it's plenty big enough!


----------



## ADP

I'm thinking of purchasing an IPhone, but someone told me Apple maybe coming out with a new IPhone this June.  Has anyone else heard this?  If so, I'm going to wait.


----------



## luke

All rumour at the moment, I would hold off til June just in case tho for the official announcement


----------



## nedac

If I am a betting man, there will be no new iphone in June, just an announcement of a new one.

But... the Iphone 3.0 software will be released in June!


----------



## luke

nedac said:


> If I am a betting man, there will be no new iphone in June, just an announcement of a new one.
> 
> But... the Iphone 3.0 software will be released in June!



is what I'm thinking. Hopefully there'll be a new one by the time my 18month contract is up


----------



## luke

Found a cool new Disney theme, I wont use it myself as i prefer a cleaner theme myself, but its still pretty cool


----------



## mla1977

Luke,

How did you get that?  I need specific instructions!


----------



## Mr. Plutes

nedac said:


> If I am a betting man, there will be no new iphone in June, just an announcement of a new one.
> 
> But... the Iphone 3.0 software will be released in June!



i agree with nedac, we all know the 3.0 update is coming out. the 3g just been out a year so far. i think next christmas you will see a new iphone.


----------



## luke

mla1977 said:


> Luke,
> 
> How did you get that?  I need specific instructions!



I've sent you a PM


----------



## Sphyrna

Latest rumor is the new iPhone will be announced at Apple's WWDC on June 9.  It will most likely go on sale mid-July.  Here are the rumored specs:
* 32GB and 16GB storage (up from the current 16GB and 8GB models)
* $199 and $299 price points to be maintained
* 3.2-megapixel camera (up from the current 2-megapixel camera)
* Video-recording and editing capabilities
* Ability to send a picture & video via MMS
* Discontinuation of the metal band surrounding the edge of the device
* OLED screen
* 1.5 times the battery life of the current models
* Double the RAM and processing power
* Built-in FM transmitter
* Apple logo on back will glow
* Rubber-tread backing
* Sleeker design
* Built-in compass
* The camera, GPS, compass and Google map combined will identify photo and inform about photo locations
* Turn-by-turn directions

Keep in mind these are just rumors.


----------



## luke

Read that site too with the rumour. Nothing there in it to get me too excited compared to my iPhone really


----------



## *NikkiBell*

How secure is the iPhone? Is it safe to do online shopping on here?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

luke said:


> Found a cool new Disney theme, I wont use it myself as i prefer a cleaner theme myself, but its still pretty cool



OMB! You can get themes?! How do I get themes like the Disney ones?


----------



## noladave

to keep up with the latest rumors/guesses/tech tidbits on all things cell phone (including IPHONE), check out:

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/

specific Iphone(Apple, actually) page:

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/category/manufacturers/apple/


----------



## jns

any one know if I can buy a sim card (pay as you go )in the US to use in my i phone when we are over there 
Here in Ireland I have a contract sim card , but cost a lot to use this in the states 

and Luke love the Disney theme 
How did you do that


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

*NikkiBell* said:


> OMB! You can get themes?! How do I get themes like the Disney ones?


 
Yeah! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## luke

Have sent PM's to all those enquiring about the Disney theme


----------



## DVCsince02

Can you PM me too, please about the Disney theme?

Thanks!


----------



## luke

DVCsince02 said:


> Can you PM me too, please about the Disney theme?
> 
> Thanks!



Done and Done


----------



## WDWBlaze

*NikkiBell* said:


> OMB! You can get themes?! How do I get themes like the Disney ones?



After you jailbreak your iPhone there is an app called winterboard you can download. With the app you cab apply differnt themes. I had it for a little while but got rid of it becuse it is a battery killer.


----------



## luke

WDWBlaze said:


> After you jailbreak your iPhone there is an app called winterboard you can download. With the app you cab apply differnt themes. I had it for a little while but got rid of it becuse it is a battery killer.



See I tried to keep it away from public eyes 

It's not really a battery killer, uses it up no more than the usual Apple standard


----------



## WDWBlaze

luke said:


> See I tried to keep it away from public eyes
> 
> It's not really a battery killer, uses it up no more than the usual Apple standard


The reason apple does not have an offcial theme app is becuse of the battery issue. The current way the os works there is no way to replace the default theme. All winterboard does is cover it up. So while you have winterboard installed you are running two themes. The personalized one and the default. The double work on the running of the themes is a hit to battery life. 

It is a great app but not for those looking to maximize battery life. Battery is also the reason there are currnty no push notices. But they seem to have fixed thar for the up coming 3.0 release.


----------



## luke

WDWBlaze said:


> The reason apple does not have an offcial theme app is becuse of the battery issue. The current way the os works there is no way to replace the default theme. All winterboard does is cover it up. So while you have winterboard installed you are running two themes. The personalized one and the default. The double work on the running of the themes is a hit to battery life.



Ah good point, I guess I was never impressed enough with the original battery life anyway as I have charged it at least daily since i got it


----------



## vikingfans

luke said:


> Found a cool new Disney theme, I wont use it myself as i prefer a cleaner theme myself, but its still pretty cool



Luke...please please please!! Tell me how to do this!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Why would you want to "jailbreak" or unlock your phone?


----------



## luke

*NikkiBell* said:


> Why would you want to "jailbreak" or unlock your phone?



So you can do all sorts of cool stuff that you can't without


----------



## luke

vikingfans said:


> Luke...please please please!! Tell me how to do this!!!
> Thank you!!!



Tried PMing you but it says you cant receive


----------



## vikingfans

luke said:


> Tried PMing you but it says you cant receive



Try again...I think I fixed it


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> Why would you want to "jailbreak" or unlock your phone?


 
You don't.  Unless you want to void the warranty and not get updates.  

Not that there is anything wrong with what Luke is doing . . . . it is just not something to do unless you are an expert and don't mind it if you turn your brand-new pink-cased iPhone into a iBrick.


----------



## luke

jcb said:


> You don't.  Unless you want to void the warranty and not get updates.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with what Luke is doing . . . . it is just not something to do unless you are an expert and don't mind it if you turn your brand-new pink-cased iPhone into a iBrick.



You won't brick it, and as for the warantee, you can simply restore it to apples original stuff. Not sure what you mean by can't get updates tho


----------



## jcb

I'm obviously no expert but here, "unlocking" the iPhone has meant that the iPhone won't download or install the new updates.  I have no idea whether that still applies - but I haven't heard it doesn't so, not being an expert and not wanting to have an iBrick (yes, I know, its an exaggeration), I wouldn't try it on mine.

I admire those willing to experiment.  It just isn't for me.  Now laptops, I go through about 1 per year.


----------



## luke

jcb said:


> I'm obviously no expert but here, "unlocking" the iPhone has meant that the iPhone won't download or install the new updates.  I have no idea whether that still applies - but I haven't heard it doesn't so, not being an expert and not wanting to have an iBrick (yes, I know, its an exaggeration), I wouldn't try it on mine.
> 
> I admire those willing to experiment.  It just isn't for me.  Now laptops, I go through about 1 per year.



Oh it's not for everyone, but I always like to experiment.
I'm no expert either.
There's a difference between a jailbreak and an unlock too, unlocking it means you want to use the phone away from it's native carrier, I've no idea about that but simply jailbreaking doesn't stop you getting updates, you just have to rejailbreak it again once the experts have found away, usually days after apple release a firmware update.

Like you say tho, definitely not for everyone but I guess that goes for a lot of things in life, heck I know people who don't even want an iPhone


----------



## Sphyrna

luke said:


> Read that site too with the rumour. Nothing there in it to get me too excited compared to my iPhone really



IDK.  Double the memory, processor speed, and storage appeals to me.  Better camera is nice but I don't use it too much now.  I'm not going to lose sleep when the new one comes out.  I'll just wait until next year when my 2 yr contract is up and get whatever new iPhone comes out next summer.


----------



## WDWBlaze

Jailbreaking and Unlocking your iphone are two different but related things.

Jailbreaking is just opening up the OS of the phone so that unauthorized/"non-app store" apps will run on your phone. You can still get updates from apple and your warranty is not void. Even if you some how mess this up you can restore the phone using itunes in 99.9% of cases.

Unlocking is breaking the security in the phone to allow it to work on other phone networks (i.e. - T-Mobil, Verizon) this has a much greater chance of bricking your iphone and you will not be able to get updates from apple after doing this.

How are they related? You need to jailbreak your iphone before you can run the program to unlock it. If you are using AT&T there is no sense to unlocking your phone.


----------



## raammartin

luke said:


> Have sent PM's to all those enquiring about the Disney theme



Me too please!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Unlocking vs jailbreaking --
I was curious about the difference so I went on a quick google search and found this helpful blog:
http://www.simonblog.com/2008/10/05/why-jailbreak-top-5-reasons-to-jailbreak-iphone/


----------



## dkostel

Anyone else have the problem where 3rd party apps stop working.  Twice now I have had all of my 3rd party apps stop working (I start them and within 2 seconds I am returned to the icons).  The quick fix is to download another app (for some reason).  I am intrigued by jailbreaking, does this have any effect on this problem that anyone is aware of?

Also after I jail break does syncing have any effect on the "rogue" apps?  How would I restore to original state if phone breaks and I need to take to the genius bar?

TIA gurus


----------



## sau418

raammartin said:


> Me too please!



me too please!!


----------



## jns

any one know if I can buy a sim card (pay as you go )in the US to use in my i phone when we are over there 
Here in Ireland I have a contract sim card , but cost a lot to use this in the states


----------



## luke

jns said:


> any one know if I can buy a sim card (pay as you go )in the US to use in my i phone when we are over there
> Here in Ireland I have a contract sim card , but cost a lot to use this in the states



I'm pretty sure you can't sorry


----------



## prettypixie

luke said:


> Have sent PM's to all those enquiring about the Disney theme



Don't know yet what this is ...reading bckwards...can you pm me too! I would love to have Disney theme on my iphone.


----------



## prettypixie

Not an actually app but I discovered a site to download ring tones for iphone. 
www.zedge.com. There's a ton of Disney songs available and the process is simple. Register-download to PC-drop and drag to Itunes (ringtones)-sync ringtones-done! 

Sorry if this has already been posted...I am reading this thread backwards...

Another Kim...lol


----------



## luke

prettypixie said:


> Don't know yet what this is ...reading bckwards...can you pm me too! I would love to have Disney theme on my iphone.



Sent


----------



## wdwowner

Who needs an iPhone?  Nobody!!!

http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/28/palm-pre-said-to-sync-up-nicely-with-apples-itunes/


----------



## luke

wdwowner said:


> Who needs an iPhone?  Nobody!!!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/28/palm-pre-said-to-sync-up-nicely-with-apples-itunes/



to be honest, having to use iTunes is my least favourite part of the iPhone, tho I am warming to it more.

Oh and that phone sure is uuuugly


----------



## girli565

I haven't been around in a while but I'm so excited for the 3.0 OS!  Anyone else?


----------



## irunnoft

Here's a quick review for a great app.  It's called iFitness.  This is an app that gives pictures and descriptions on several different exercises.  The exercises are broken down into muscle groups.  For instance, there are several exercises detailed for biceps.  There are exercises for virtually every muscle group.   The app also gives a difficulty rating for each exercise.  Therefore, you know if you're a beginner whether or not a certain exercise may be too challenging for you.  iFitness also has several programmed workout routines. For example, there is a chest exercise routine that covers three days.  The app will tell you exactly what exercises to do on each day and includes the number of sets and reps you should perform.  The amount of weight is variable, of course.  The exercise pictures are clear and concise and feature equipment you should be able to find in every local gym.   Another neat feature of this app is that you can create your own workout routine and the program will track your information over a period of time.  It's neat to see how far you've come.  I really like this app and I'm sorry I can't remember whether it was .99 or 2.99.  Anyhow, hope you enjoy it if you purchase it.


----------



## daneenm

I have not kept up with every app that has been suggested, but here is an interesting article on a non-verbal Autistic boy who uses his iPod Touch to communicate with his family...

USA Today and Autism
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2009-05-27-iphone-autism_N.htm

Amazing!


----------



## Renysmom

irunnoft said:


> Here's a quick review for a great app.  It's called iFitness.



Thanks for the great review.. It also has very strong reviews on iTunes so I just DL'd it and can't wait to play with it..  BTW.. it's on sale for $1.99


----------



## irunnoft

Renysmom said:


> Thanks for the great review.. It also has very strong reviews on iTunes so I just DL'd it and can't wait to play with it..  BTW.. it's on sale for $1.99



Thanks, FWIW, I did the DAY 1 of the 30 minute Chest workout. . . it was intense!  Definitely kept the pace brisk with usually only 20 second rests between sets!


----------



## raammartin

prettypixie said:


> Not an actually app but I discovered a site to download ring tones for iphone.
> www.zedge.com. There's a ton of Disney songs available and the process is simple. Register-download to PC-drop and drag to Itunes (ringtones)-sync ringtones-done!
> 
> Sorry if this has already been posted...I am reading this thread backwards...
> 
> Another Kim...lol



Thanks for this link!  It works very well and I have several Disney ringtones on my iPhone now.  



girli565 said:


> I haven't been around in a while but I'm so excited for the 3.0 OS!  Anyone else?



I'm excited, but apprehensive about download problems once it comes out.  With my 1st gen iPhone I had horrible problems after downloading any updates and would have to restore my iPhone under a different user and sometimes a different computer and it would take HOURS to get it all fixed.  I have the 3rd gen iPhone now and haven't updated the OS since I got it.


----------



## raammartin

prettypixie said:


> Not an actually app but I discovered a site to download ring tones for iphone.
> www.zedge.com. There's a ton of Disney songs available and the process is simple. Register-download to PC-drop and drag to Itunes (ringtones)-sync ringtones-done!
> 
> Sorry if this has already been posted...I am reading this thread backwards...
> 
> Another Kim...lol



This works great for iPhone ringtones.  Does anyone know of a way to change the New Text Messages sounds on the iPhone?  There isn't a section for that on iTunes.


----------



## luke

raammartin said:


> This works great for iPhone ringtones.  Does anyone know of a way to change the New Text Messages sounds on the iPhone?  There isn't a section for that on iTunes.



I don't think you can without jailbreaking


----------



## nedac

Slowly becoming addicted to Xenonia.

If you enjoyed the Legend of Zelda, particularly A Link to the Past... give this one a try.


----------



## luke

Just got The Sims 3, stunning graphics for a phone game!


----------



## burberryplaid

luke said:


> Just got The Sims 3, stunning graphics for a phone game!



Oh my! This might be my next purchase. I am a Sims2 addict and while I want Sims 3, I spent so much on Sims 2 because we have all of the expansion packs, that I just can't see myself buying Sims 3. If I can have it on my iPhone though, it might be a suitable temporary fix.


----------



## princesskelz

i have an iPhone.
i LOVE IT!

my fav. apps are
WDW Trivia
Live 365
Bloons
Mobile Fotos (yes thats how its spelled i know how to spell photos  )
Facebook
Myspace
Urbanspoon
TMZ
Bookworm
Toilet Trainer


----------



## anonymousegirl

So the announcement happening next week, is it introducing a new iPhone  or just an update with improvements?


----------



## grimley1968

anonymousegirl said:


> So the announcement happening next week, is it introducing a new iPhone  or just an update with improvements?



I'm eligible now for the "upgrade pricing" for an iPhone, and am wondering the same thing. If it's a new iPhone, I'm willing to wait till it comes out. I even have AT&T gift cards to help me with the purchase. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## OKW Lover

grimley1968 said:


> I'm eligible now for the "upgrade pricing" for an iPhone, and am wondering the same thing. If it's a new iPhone, I'm willing to wait till it comes out. I even have AT&T gift cards to help me with the purchase. Anyone know for sure?



The only thing out there is speculation (some by fairly savvy folks), so there isn't anything definite right now.  In your position, I'd wait until the end of the month before deciding.  In fact, I'd actually wait for the new version anyway, its bound to have improvements over the current version.


----------



## grimley1968

OKW Lover said:


> The only thing out there is speculation (some by fairly savvy folks), so there isn't anything definite right now.  In your position, I'd wait until the end of the month before deciding.  In fact, I'd actually wait for the new version anyway, its bound to have improvements over the current version.



The speculation I've read on msnbc and elsewhere is there will an announcement in maybe late June for a new product in July (my gift cards are good until December of this year). And the story I read also said that there would be a new OS for all 3G iPhones at the same time. But this is just speculation on my part and with the story I read, and I was hoping maybe someone had some corroboration elsewhere, especially if current iPhone owners get some kind of advanced notice that I wouldn't.


----------



## luke

grimley1968 said:


> The speculation I've read on msnbc and elsewhere is there will an announcement in maybe late June for a new product in July (my gift cards are good until December of this year). And the story I read also said that there would be a new OS for all 3G iPhones at the same time. But this is just speculation on my part and with the story I read, and I was hoping maybe someone had some corroboration elsewhere, especially if current iPhone owners get some kind of advanced notice that I wouldn't.



The new OS is more than just speculation


----------



## cslittle999

luke said:


> The new OS is more than just speculation


Indeed. I think the consensus is that 3.0 OS will ship during WWDC. The release of iTunes 8.2 (required to install 3.0) this week adds weight to that.


----------



## Annette_VA

Interesting article on how to watch TV shows on the iPhone:
http://www.buffalonews.com/412/story/696461.html


----------



## burberryplaid

Annette_VA said:


> Interesting article on how to watch TV shows on the iPhone:
> http://www.buffalonews.com/412/story/696461.html



Great info! I also use the i.TV app for watching shows like Friends, Frasier, and Grey's Anatomy. I have also heard Hulu is coming out with an app very soon.


----------



## Anna114

My husband used the sling box app to watch tv through our DVR, just last night


----------



## DisLUV

princesskelz said:


> i have an iPhone.
> i LOVE IT!
> 
> my fav. apps are
> WDW Trivia
> Live 365
> Bloons
> Mobile Fotos (yes thats how its spelled i know how to spell photos  )
> Facebook
> Myspace
> Urbanspoon
> TMZ
> Bookworm
> Toilet Trainer




Hey, IPHONE owner since March.  I cant live with out it. One question and One App you should try......

Question:  I see that princesskelz said there is a live365 app but I cant find it anywhere. Is that the name it is under in the app store?

One app to try:  For those of you with a GOD complex you have to try pocket god.  I LOVE IT and KEVIN I THINK YOU WOULD TOOOOO!!! Just kidding but it is a blast!! Again Kevin Just Kidding!!!

******************************UPDATE***************************************


I found the app.  It is not listed on the iphone app store.  I had to log on to itunes on my computer to fine LIVE365 App....


Now go download POCKETGOD!!! LOL


----------



## DisLUV

Ok after reading what people had to say about PEGGLE I had to get it and let me say I am not AT ALL disappointed.  I am playing right now while reading the DIS.  ADDICTIVE!!!!


----------



## ADP

Well, I broke down and pre-ordered a 16Gig 3GS.  I'm picking it up on Friday.  I've also officialy installed and created my ITunes account.   

Can't wait to join all of you.


----------



## Annette_VA

ADP said:


> Well, I broke down and pre-ordered a 16Gig 3GS.  I'm picking it up on Friday.  I've also officialy installed and created my ITunes account.
> 
> Can't wait to join all of you.



  Welcome to the collective, Aaron!  You will love it!!


----------



## drakethib

ADP said:


> Well, I broke down and pre-ordered a 16Gig 3GS.  I'm picking it up on Friday.  I've also officialy installed and created my ITunes account.
> 
> Can't wait to join all of you.



You will enjoy it.

Never thought I would like mine so muhc.


----------



## OKW Lover

ADP said:


> Well, I broke down and pre-ordered a 16Gig 3GS.  I'm picking it up on Friday.  I've also officialy installed and created my ITunes account.
> 
> Can't wait to join all of you.



Good choice Aaron.  Don't forget to install the FaceBook App on the new iPhone when you get it.


----------



## safetymom

ADP said:


> Well, I broke down and pre-ordered a 16Gig 3GS.  I'm picking it up on Friday.  I've also officialy installed and created my ITunes account.
> 
> Can't wait to join all of you.



Welcome to the family.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

ADP said:


> Well, I broke down and pre-ordered a 16Gig 3GS. I'm picking it up on Friday. I've also officialy installed and created my ITunes account.
> 
> Can't wait to join all of you.


I am so proud of you Aaron.  Brings a tear to my eye - I checked, there is just so smiley that covers tears from happiness.  I'll have to settle for this:


----------



## OKW Lover

Aaron, and any other iPhone owner, feel free to include the iPhone/DIS picture from my sig in your own.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

OKW Lover said:


> Aaron, and any other iPhone owner, feel free to include the iPhone/DIS picture from my sig in your own.


 Oh good.  I "borrowed" that long ago from someone and didn't know who to say thank you to.    I  it!


----------



## prettypixie

Anyone upgrading to the new 3GS? I just got my Iphone last month and went in to my local ATT store and pre-ordered 3GS w/o any problems. They are extending the 30 day return policy for those who purchased phones between 5/9-5/14 (?) I think that's those are the correct dates. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## prettypixie

grimley1968 said:


> I'm eligible now for the "upgrade pricing" for an iPhone, and am wondering the same thing. If it's a new iPhone, I'm willing to wait till it comes out. I even have AT&T gift cards to help me with the purchase. Anyone know for sure?



I'm sure you know the answer by no but just in case the new Iphone 3GS is scheduled to be released 6/19/09


----------



## ADP

Annette_VA said:


> Welcome to the collective, Aaron!  You will love it!!





drakethib said:


> You will enjoy it.
> 
> Never thought I would like mine so muhc.





OKW Lover said:


> Good choice Aaron.  Don't forget to install the FaceBook App on the new iPhone when you get it.





safetymom said:


> Welcome to the family.





Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I am so proud of you Aaron.  Brings a tear to my eye - I checked, there is just so smiley that covers tears from happiness.  I'll have to settle for this:


Thanks gang!   It seems like I should be checking in here often for key information and tips on how to use my IPhone.  

Jeff, I'll most definately be installing the Facebook app.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Welcome Aaron.

Soon you will understand and wonder why you resisted.


----------



## Cyrano

ADP said:


> Well, I broke down and pre-ordered a 16Gig 3GS.  I'm picking it up on Friday.  I've also officialy installed and created my ITunes account.
> 
> Can't wait to join all of you.



Welcome to the club, although I will have to be green with envy about 3GS as I will have a while to wait for an upgrade from my 3G.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

I have the 2G IPhone and pre-ordered the new3GS phone.  I can't wait til Friday when the phone arrives.  I'm tried of surfing on the slow Edge Network.


----------



## smphbear

I am eligible to upgrade from my miserable LG Shine on the 22nd.  I will be ordering online since DH has to go through them for discounted service plans.

The best part of all is DH.  He has been making fun of my desire for the Iphone for a long time.  We went to the Apple store yesterday to pick up a case.  He was watching the monitors and playing with the apps on the demos.  He asked it there was a discounted family plan.  I told him that I would check when we got home.  Looked it up and there is.  I had him watch the demo video on the new 3GS phone.  He kept saying I could use that for work.  Then, he started putting apps into our Itunes account.  He is coming over with me.

Thanks for all the info. I get about the phone here.  Keep it coming!


----------



## Anna114

kymickeyfan717 said:


> I have the 2G IPhone and pre-ordered the new3GS phone.  I can't wait til Friday when the phone arrives.  I'm tried of surfing on the slow Edge Network.



My husband and I are getting ours too on Friday. We have first gen. now, skipped the 3g and are getting the new 3gs can't wait!


----------



## Mr. Plutes

i hate you all. my wife is getting her first iphone this week. she will have the 
3gs, and i'll being very jealous of her  i just hope the 4g come out next year for my update.


----------



## cslittle999

The extra storage and battery life make an upgrade so tempting but I can't justify the extra $100 they would charge me.


----------



## BillM99999

I ordered the 3GS; I was just waiting to be upgrade eligible to get rid of my WM phone.  I bought the DW a 3G for Christmas and have been jealous since!


----------



## DisLUV

Got a 3G in april ..... WIll be a while before I can get a new one... But I love what I have.... Just wish there was a way for them to put a video camera into the 3G's with the OS update!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Mr. Plutes said:


> i hate you all. my wife is getting her first iphone this week. she will have the
> 3gs, and i'll being very jealous of her  i just hope the 4g come out next year for my update.


Don't let Pete find out!!!  He'd buy a 3gs just to be able to say on his FB page - I have a 3gs phone and James Leonard doesn't!  

Personally, I just got my 3g this past February so I'm not upgrage material.  But that is okay - the new phones look nice but I can't imagine having been without my iPhone since February.  I'm not saying when I can upgrade I won't be standing outside the door before they open waiting...waiting...waiting....  but it will be a while.  I don't understand something though.  I checked for DH's phone (we both have iphones) and he is eligible on 8/5/09 - I bought his phone for him as a Christmas gift this past year.  He got mine for me on my birthday in February and my upgrade date is 1/31/10.  Guess after the dust settles I'll go to the store to figure it out.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Something else just hit me (figuratively, not literally).  I bought the warranty on mine and DH's iPhone 3g phones.  Since the warranty doesn't transfer over to the new phones, we aren't just out the upgrade money on the phones, we would also be out the warranty as well.  Does anyone know if the warranty would transfer to a new owner if one would sell the 3g on say, ebay?


----------



## bidnow5

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Something else just hit me (figuratively, not literally).  I bought the warranty on mine and DH's iPhone 3g phones.  Since the warranty doesn't transfer over to the new phones, we aren't just out the upgrade money on the phones, we would also be out the warranty as well.  Does anyone know if the warranty would transfer to a new owner if one would sell the 3g on say, ebay?


I just looked over my plan and it is transferable I got my phone in November so I will be able to get the new phone in April next year


----------



## disneyholic family

woo hoo 
iPhone is FINALLY coming to Israel!!!!   
(the cellphone companies here have finally given in to apple's conditions)..

i can't believe it....

finally!!!

my first post on this thread...

i wonder how long it will take to get here..
i wonder how much it will cost..
and i wonder what sort of internet packages will be offered (right now there is no such thing as unlimited anything here )

anyway....iphone's coming!!!!! woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## thewall2k

I have to wait until Feb 2010 to get a new Iphone which really isn't that bad, but I might wait to see what the next gen of the phone is at that point. 399.00 is just to much to spend right now, that is money for a much needed Disney Vacation.


----------



## DisLUV

Everyone Ready for the NEW IPHONE 3.0 operating system for the 3G?  it will "supposedly" be avaliable at 12:00am pacific time.  But who knows!


----------



## Annette_VA

DisLUV said:


> Everyone Ready for the NEW IPHONE 3.0 operating system for the 3G?  it will "supposedly" be avaliable at 12:00am pacific time.  But who knows!



Just came into the office to check & it's not up yet 

DH found some thread on some apple message board that said 10am. Of course I'll be at work then. Guess I'll have to wait until this afternoon.


----------



## luke

Nothing on 3.0 has me excited enough to join the mad early rush to get it, so i'll wait.
Obviously wanna make sure the jailbreak for it is in decent order too


----------



## burberryplaid

I think the latest buzz is 1pm EST. I'll try to get it tonight or tomorrow morning, depending on how difficult it's going to be to get with server capacity limits and all.


----------



## luke

Seems 3.0 is out now.
Like I said before tho I think I'm gonna hold fire for now...


----------



## DisLUV

Yes it is out now.... But like luke said... There really is not alot of features to make me make a mad rush.  i do like the MMS when ever it is availiable!


----------



## luke

I've had mms on my iphone for ages and used it once.
Plus I don't think AT&T support it at the moment do they?


----------



## safetymom

I have 3.0 installed on my iPhone. The landscape view when typing is nice.


----------



## Becx N Gav

Anyone else had problems getting the new iphone software installed?

DH managed to get it downloaded and installed, but seems to be stuck on the final verification stage. The Iphone tries to connect to Itunes after the install, presumably to verify the phone again. However, DH is getting the error message:

"We could not complete your Itunes store request. The network connection timed out"

Basically he can't use the Iphone. Phone display shows that he should connect it to Itunes - same as when you first get the Iphone.
So he now has no Iphone and no PC (as that's still in 'rebuild') and he's not a happy bunny!!!

We are assuming it's because their servers are really really busy. However, he had no trouble getting it downloaded and installed - just the final step seems to be a problem.

Anyone else had similar problems?


----------



## luke

Yep, a few people I know are having that exact same problem.
Apple never seem to anticipate demand well, even 11 months on from the 3g/2.0 fiasco.

One of the reasons I'm holding off for a while


----------



## Willow1213

Becx N Gav said:


> Anyone else had problems getting the new iphone software installed?
> 
> DH managed to get it downloaded and installed, but seems to be stuck on the final verification stage. The Iphone tries to connect to Itunes after the install, presumably to verify the phone again. However, DH is getting the error message:
> 
> "We could not complete your Itunes store request. The network connection timed out"
> 
> Basically he can't use the Iphone. Phone display shows that he should connect it to Itunes - same as when you first get the Iphone.
> So he now has no Iphone and no PC (as that's still in 'rebuild') and he's not a happy bunny!!!
> 
> We are assuming it's because their servers are really really busy. However, he had no trouble getting it downloaded and installed - just the final step seems to be a problem.
> 
> Anyone else had similar problems?



I just updated my software and had the same issue. Just unplug the phone from the computer and plug it back in. It will connect to the iTunes store and "activate" your phone. If you get the same message just repeat until it can connect! It took about 30 seconds after I plugged it in again. Hope this helps!


----------



## mla1977

Question for everyone.  

My laptop is dead. D-E-D dead.  The hard drive works, but apparently doesn't communicate with the rest of the computer.  I don't know about swtiching the hard drive to another computer, but for the time being, my laptop is in pieces (and not from me throwing it against a wall).

I have been using Itunes through my phone for getting podcasts.  I can use DBF's computer and his itunes, but I haven't synced anything with that yet.  I can deal with having to recreat the playlists, but the only time I tried to sync with his itunes I got a warning saying everything would be erased.  Would all of my apps be erased if I did this?  There are a few that I paid for that I don't want to pay for again.

Help!


----------



## Becx N Gav

Thanks guys, with persisyence he got there in the end 

I don't blame you for waiting Luke and it doesn't surprise me they didn't anticipate the demand


----------



## Gav N Becx

...and I'm back in the room!
Took about 30 mins of retrying but finally got there in the end.
Round of applause to Apple for yet again proving they are unable to forecast demand!

Is it me or does the keyboard seem more spaced out? I seem to be hitting the wrong key far less often


----------



## Annette_VA

I've got the update downloaded, but keep getting this error:
 "The iPhone 'Annette's iPhone' cannot be updated at this time because the iPhone activation server is temporarily unavailable." 



Everyone else needs to stop activating their phones so I can do *mine*!


----------



## girli565

Annette_VA said:


> I've got the update downloaded, but keep getting this error:
> "The iPhone 'Annette's iPhone' cannot be updated at this time because the iPhone activation server is temporarily unavailable."
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else needs to stop activating their phones so I can do *mine*!


I get the same thing.


----------



## Gav N Becx

Eventually you'll both get there - just persevere and keep trying.
Quickest method for me was to click on a playlist and then click back on Iphone in the left hand menu - it'll then retry.


----------



## luke

Knew there'd be problems!
Glad I decided to wait for the jailbreak


----------



## Annette_VA

Finally got it!

I've played around with the Copy/Paste thing a bit and it doesn't seem that you can copy a URL in the address bar in Safari.  Maybe I'm missing something? That's a function that I'd really like to have!
EDIT:  Nevermind - DH showed me how to do it.  I was skipping a step (oops!)


----------



## Anna114

Becx N Gav said:


> Anyone else had problems getting the new iphone software installed?
> 
> DH managed to get it downloaded and installed, but seems to be stuck on the final verification stage. The Iphone tries to connect to Itunes after the install, presumably to verify the phone again. However, DH is getting the error message:
> 
> "We could not complete your Itunes store request. The network connection timed out"
> 
> Basically he can't use the Iphone. Phone display shows that he should connect it to Itunes - same as when you first get the Iphone.
> So he now has no Iphone and no PC (as that's still in 'rebuild') and he's not a happy bunny!!!
> 
> We are assuming it's because their servers are really really busy. However, he had no trouble getting it downloaded and installed - just the final step seems to be a problem.
> 
> Anyone else had similar problems?



When I tried to update, I was told I could not connect to the ITUNES store and my phone wouldn't start  My husband got Cormac (my phone) up and running so I could go to work. When I looked later only 1 of my 30 applications loaded. When I got home my husband fixed him all up. I don't even know why I did it my 3GS is coming tomorrow. My favorite feature is reading email widescreen. I belong to a DVC yahoo group and the font is so small I always had to enlarge and go back and forth to read it.


----------



## Becx N Gav

Anna114 said:


> When I tried to update, I was told I could not connect to the ITUNES store and my phone wouldn't start  My husband got Cormac (my phone) up and running so I could go to work. When I looked later only 1 of my 30 applications loaded. When I got home my husband fixed him all up. I don't even know why I did it my 3GS is coming tomorrow. My favorite feature is reading email widescreen. I belong to a DVC yahoo group and the font is so small I always had to enlarge and go back and forth to read it.



Same happened with DH, no apps 

Bless him it was a stressful night  I think he's back to normal now (well as normal as he can get )


----------



## grimley1968

I guess I'm glad mine hasn't shipped yet! But I did get an email notice an hour or so ago that shipment is occuring today with delivery by 4:30 PM tomorrow. Yippee! I'm glad I don't have the thing in my hand with all the problems with iTunes. That would be frustrating. I've upgraded iTunes already, so that part's done. I wonder if some of the problems are occuring because it's not 6/19 yet? I thought these weren't supported until tomorrow.


----------



## girli565

So is the picture messaging feature only available on the 3G S?  Or will AT&T get their crap together and get it for the 3G?


----------



## princesskelz

i did an update last night with my iPhone (first generation)
it has a few new features. i was happy with the landscape keyboard =] 
had no problems with the backing up of the phone beside it being SLOW!

is the iPhone 3G S going to have a video camera with it?


----------



## cslittle999

princesskelz said:


> is the iPhone 3G S going to have a video camera with it?


The new iPhone 3G S has a video camera. Editing video phone looks pretty cool.


----------



## DisLUV

mms will be avaliable on the 3G whenever ATT allows it.  Video camera is only on the 3Gs.

Ok now a couple of questions for yall:

#1  - I had the Live365app and I am just a regular member of Live365.com and have been for years.  Well after my 5 days were up as a premium member I could no longer access my presets on my Iphone.  Anyone else use this app and is not a premium member?

#2  - This is for any of you who have  Facebook and twitter accounts and use your iphone to update your status.... Is there an App you like that allows you to update yoru status on both?  Any app you could recommend to me?


----------



## mark2311

I am now the proud owner of an iPhone 3G S. Its so cool. I was worrying a bit about it but now I know its the best decision I've made in a long time


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

I just picked up my new 3gs this morning.  LOVE IT!  Still lots to play around with.


----------



## grimley1968

Mine is supposed to be delivered today by 4:30 PM. Woo hoo!


----------



## Renysmom

Here are 100+ hidden features of 3.0

Pretty cool list and it is growing by the hour


----------



## Annette_VA

Renysmom said:


> Here are 100+ hidden features of 3.0
> 
> Pretty cool list and it is growing by the hour



Awesome list!  Now I know how I'm going to kill the next hour...

ETA:  I think I've found my favorite thing on that list/thread:  There's a 30 second rewind button when you're listening to podcasts!  Sweet


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Annette_VA said:


> Awesome list! Now I know how I'm going to kill the next hour...


When you are done, can you let me know if they figured out a way to give personalized tones to text messages?


----------



## Annette_VA

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> When you are done, can you let me know if they figured out a way to give personalized tones to text messages?



I know!  I hate that the notifications are so limited.  I used to have a ringtone that was my older son saying "mom, your phone's ringing" and then an email notification that was my younger son saying "mom, you have an email."  It was nice and even!  LOL  Now, I can't use the email notification so I don't use the ringtone.  Can't be biased, ya know!


----------



## darrengs

Renysmom said:


> Here are 100+ hidden features of 3.0



I am not sure if these are "features" but actually just changes. 

Should see my Iphone 3Gs sometime today, now as an Iphone newbie I need to find some apps


----------



## darrengs

Just checked UPS and the status is delivered, now I just have to wait unilt I get home.


----------



## Gav N Becx

Renysmom said:


> Here are 100+ hidden features of 3.0
> 
> Pretty cool list and it is growing by the hour



Hey! Thanks for that link.

I thought the keyboard was more spaced out and that just confirmed it for me! Cheers.


----------



## ADP

Hi Folks!

I've joined the collective!  I got my IPhone 3G today.  I've downloaded the Facebook and Weather.com Apps to it.  Piece O' Cake!  
I can also tell you the Internet speed is pretty quick.  My brother has an IPhone 3G so I can compare speeds.  I'd say the 3G is almost twice as fast on it's load times.  

I love this thing already.

I haven't tried uploading photos or video to Facebook yet, but I will soon.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Gav N Becx said:


> Hey! Thanks for that link.
> 
> I thought the keyboard was more spaced out and that just confirmed it for me! Cheers.



I noticed the change in the keyboard too and I love it.


----------



## insoin

Woohoo this is my first post with my new iPhone 3GS!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

http://www.ismashphone.com/2009/06/how_to_use_best_40_features_of_iphone_3.html

I love the step-by-step instructions for iPhone dummies (like me )


----------



## luke

ADP said:


> My brother has an IPhone 3G so I can compare speeds.  I'd say the 3G is almost twice as fast on it's load times.




Are you talking App loading or web page loading?
I can't believe that the web is any faster as my 3g loads pages as fast when it's connected to 3g as it does when on wifi


----------



## cslittle999

luke said:


> Are you talking App loading or web page loading?
> I can't believe that the web is any faster as my 3g loads pages as fast when it's connected to 3g as it does when on wifi


The 3G S is faster at just about everything. I would imagine that both devices get the data at the same speed but the 3G S processes them faster. Here's a link to a head-to-head speed comparison video on YouTube.


----------



## luke

cslittle999 said:


> The 3G S is faster at just about everything. I would imagine that both devices get the data at the same speed but the 3G S processes them faster.



That makes sense, thanks


----------



## traylorc

My fiance' and our just picked up our 3Gs iphones yesterday....and we both love them.

The only problem I foresee is that we may start dipping into our Disney trip fund in order to buy more Apps!


----------



## cslittle999

traylorc said:


> My fiance' and our just picked up our 3Gs iphones yesterday....and we both love them.
> 
> The only problem I foresee is that we may start dipping into our Disney trip fund in order to buy more Apps!


That's going to happen for sure but the real danger is that iPhones are the gateway drug to buying a Mac. Just ask Kevin.


----------



## ADP

Last night, while I was sitting with a bunch of Indy DISers, Matthew, Brandie, and I found what appears to be a bug within the Facebook app.  

When you go to take a photo and upload it the shutter never opens.  At first I thought it was something with just my phone, but Matthew and Brandie had the same problem.  

I could snap a photo with the IPhone camera app, then go into Facebook and upload it that way, but I couldn't snap the photo within the Facebook app to upload it.  

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## OKW Lover

ADP said:


> Last night, while I was sitting with a bunch of Indy DISers, Matthew, Brandie, and I found what appears to be a bug within the Facebook app.
> 
> When you go to take a photo and upload it the shutter never opens.  At first I thought it was something with just my phone, but Matthew and Brandie had the same problem.
> 
> I could snap a photo with the IPhone camera app, then go into Facebook and upload it that way, but I couldn't snap the photo within the Facebook app to upload it.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?


A few folks have noted a problem with the Facebook App.  too.


----------



## ADP

OKW Lover said:


> A few folks have noted a problem with the Facebook App.  too.


Interesting.  This makes me wonder if Apple certifies all the apps for the IPhone before releasing them to the public.


----------



## safetymom

ADP said:


> Last night, while I was sitting with a bunch of Indy DISers, Matthew, Brandie, and I found what appears to be a bug within the Facebook app.
> 
> When you go to take a photo and upload it the shutter never opens.  At first I thought it was something with just my phone, but Matthew and Brandie had the same problem.
> 
> I could snap a photo with the IPhone camera app, then go into Facebook and upload it that way, but I couldn't snap the photo within the Facebook app to upload it.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?



I am having the same issue with mine.


----------



## tickledtink33

safetymom said:


> I am having the same issue with mine.



It doesn't look like Facebook puts out Iphone updates very often.  I think we can expect a long wait before there is a fix to this problem.  Must have to do with the 3.0 software update.  Mine worked perfectly before I updated.  I used it several times while in Disneyland.


----------



## luke

I find the facebook app to be buggy as heck and crashes quite a lot


----------



## MickeyMouse9

downloaded this app. Very easy to use with lots of info on each ride as well as the fastpast list. The kids enjoyed listing the facts for the rides and the list of A/C rides came in handy too. I recommend it to everyone (with an iPhone or iTouch). On the iTunes Store type in Orlando Attractions or go to the Travel Page on iTunes. (I don't know how to link it). It saved me having to carry around my cheat sheet with the height restrictions on it too (young ones in the bunch). Hope it helps someone else too.


----------



## cslittle999

ADP said:


> Interesting.  This makes me wonder if Apple certifies all the apps for the IPhone before releasing them to the public.


I don't think they do any rigorous testing although they must run them to do decide if they will allow them on the store. App developers did have to certify that their apps ran on 3.0 prior to 3.0's release or Apple was going to pull the apps from the store. Really with over 50000 apps available it's up to the developers not Apple make sure they work.


----------



## MickeyMouse9

I just noticed that on the AppHappy.webs.com website they have free promo codes for the application.  I was not able to use it, but truthfully it was worth the buck anyway.  just thought someone else might be able to use it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Checked this morning and there is a new version of the FaceBook App available.  I haven't tried it yet to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## safetymom

I just downloaded it.  It works differently but better than it had.  You can't see the "picture" with the first shot, but you can for the second one if you choose retake.


----------



## ADP

OKW Lover said:


> Checked this morning and there is a new version of the FaceBook App available.  I haven't tried it yet to see if it fixes the problem.





safetymom said:


> I just downloaded it.  It works differently but better than it had.  You can't see the "picture" with the first shot, but you can for the second one if you choose retake.


Cool!  Thanks!  Although it still maybe easier to take the photo with the camera app and then jump over to the Facebook app to upload it.  I'm going to download it soon to check it out.


----------



## auroralark

Argh! Is anyone else having a problem downloading apps from the app store? Every time I try and enter my password on my phone it tells me it's incorrect, which it's not. It works fine on my computer. I didn't a quick google search and it seems I'm not the only one having this problem, but no one seems to have a solution. I updated to 3.0 yesterday and it's been happening since then. It's really frustrating!


----------



## safetymom

ADP said:


> Cool!  Thanks!  Although it still maybe easier to take the photo with the camera app and then jump over to the Facebook app to upload it.  I'm going to download it soon to check it out.



I guess it is what you get used to doing.  I always took the pictures through Facebook, my daughter used the camera and sent them to Facebook.


----------



## ADP

safetymom said:


> I guess it is what you get used to doing.  I always took the pictures through Facebook, my daughter used the camera and sent them to Facebook.


I wonder when we'll be able to upload video from the Facebook app.  I figured since the new IPhone 3G was able to do video uploading it through Facebook would be possible.  Maybe soon.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Okay, so I have yet to install the software update to my iPhone. I think I read on here that I need to install the newest iTunes so I am doing that. Once that is done, what do I do? Do I just plug the phone in? Is it still giving people problems?

Also, I have a question about the wifi feature. Should I be connected to my wireless Internet service when at home? I've been hitting the cancel button and just using 3G, but wasn't sure if I should be doing something else. 

Thanks!


----------



## cslittle999

*NikkiBell* said:


> Okay, so I have yet to install the software update to my iPhone. I think I read on here that I need to install the newest iTunes so I am doing that. Once that is done, what do I do? Do I just plug the phone in? Is it still giving people problems?


All you do is sync with iTunes 8.2 installed and it should offer to update to 3.0. The wave of 3.0 upgrades and iPhone 3G S activations is pretty much done. You shouldn't have any problems.



*NikkiBell* said:


> Also, I have a question about the wifi feature. Should I be connected to my wireless Internet service when at home? I've been hitting the cancel button and just using 3G, but wasn't sure if I should be doing something else.
> 
> Thanks!


You should use WiFi at home. It's faster and draws less power.


----------



## whodini

auroralark said:


> Argh! Is anyone else having a problem downloading apps from the app store? Every time I try and enter my password on my phone it tells me it's incorrect, which it's not. It works fine on my computer. I didn't a quick google search and it seems I'm not the only one having this problem, but no one seems to have a solution. I updated to 3.0 yesterday and it's been happening since then. It's really frustrating!



That happened to me recently. Turns out my wife has bought something on the iTunes store before I synched my iTouch. The next time I synched it, it recognized her as the logged in user and made her account the one on my iTouch.  The 3.0 update lets you switch users now.  Make sure its your account when the screen comes up asking you for your password.


----------



## ADP

*NikkiBell* said:


> Also, I have a question about the wifi feature. Should I be connected to my wireless Internet service when at home? I've been hitting the cancel button and just using 3G, but wasn't sure if I should be doing something else.
> Thanks!





cslittle999 said:


> You should use WiFi at home. It's faster and draws less power.


I was told by the AT&T rep not to use wifi because it uses too much of the IPhone battery.  The new 3G seems to load web pages over the AT&T network very fast.  I disabled wifi and have noticed a large increase in battery life.  
Just an observation I thought I'd share.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

That's interesting. I don't know what I should do now. Maybe I should start a poll? lol


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

ADP said:


> I was told by the AT&T rep not to use wifi because it uses too much of the IPhone battery. The new 3G seems to load web pages over the AT&T network very fast. I disabled wifi and have noticed a large increase in battery life.
> Just an observation I thought I'd share.




Hmmm.  I wonder why the internet use is higher using wi-fi then (info for 3GS):
Internet use: 
Up to 5 hours on 3G; 
up to 9 hours on Wi-Fi

http://www.apple.com/iphone/compare-iphones/


----------



## *NikkiBell*

So I should definitely be using my wireless then when at home?


----------



## anonymousegirl

Can you store apps on your Itunes library and move them over to the iPhone when needed? Or are all apps in your library downloaded every sync?


----------



## Mr. Plutes

there in the libray. you can pick and choose what you what in your phone.


----------



## luke

Mr. Plutes said:


> there in the libray. you can pick and choose what you what in your phone.



Can you do that with a sync tho?
I know I can pick which I want but I manually manage my stuff (HATE the idea of syncing for some reason) 

Got myself a trimmed down (UK maps only - 200mb as opposed to the 1.6gb full app) version of the Navigon sat-nav app, will give it a go when I finally go up to 3.0


----------



## mikelan6

I am so POed right now.    I had purchased a (non Apple brand) A/V cable to connect my iPhone to my TV to be able to watch videos on the big screen.  I had purchased it on ebay and it worked fine until I upgraded to 3.0.

Now, I get a message saying that the accessory is not compatible with my iPhone!

I'm amazed that the darn phone can recognize that the cable wasn't made by Apple.

Has this happened to anyone else? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## anonymousegirl

luke said:


> Can you do that with a sync tho?
> I know I can pick which I want but I manually manage my stuff (HATE the idea of syncing for some reason)




Funny, I am petrified of manually managing my Ipod. I'm afraid I'll hit the wrong key and lose everything!

I'm going to need a lot of hand holding next month when I buy my first iPhone!


----------



## starwood

I downloaded an new app for the itouch and it said I had to upgrade to 3.0 to use it.  I can't believe they want $9.95 for the upgrade.


----------



## drakethib

mikelan6 said:


> I am so POed right now.    I had purchased a (non Apple brand) A/V cable to connect my iPhone to my TV to be able to watch videos on the big screen.  I had purchased it on ebay and it worked fine until I upgraded to 3.0.
> 
> Now, I get a message saying that the accessory is not compatible with my iPhone!
> 
> I'm amazed that the darn phone can recognize that the cable wasn't made by Apple.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Any suggestions?



I think there are some newer ones on ebay

The same thing happened to me on one of their previous upgrades

FWIW, you can use the cable on a Ipod classic or anything other then an Itouch or Iphone


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

luke said:


> Can you do that with a sync tho?
> I know I can pick which I want but I manually manage my stuff (HATE the idea of syncing for some reason)


If I am understanding the question correctly, yes.  DH and I both have iPhones and I don't want roughly half of the stupid apps he has picked for his phone.  When I connect his phone to sync it, I just go to "apps" and check the ones he wants.  Itunes remembers it each time.  If he makes a change on his phone (adds/deletes), it will remember that too.


----------



## nedac

starwood said:


> I downloaded an new app for the itouch and it said I had to upgrade to 3.0 to use it.  I can't believe they want $9.95 for the upgrade.



I think its because you called it "itouch" 

Blasphemy!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Okay, so I am currently updating my iPhone software to the new OS. I got the iTunes timed out message three times and then realized my Internet cut out for a second there. After cursing Jimmy, I then calmed down and saw that it is now activated. However, three of my Apps are not there. I am assuming I just sync and they should pop up again?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Okay, I went to the App Store icon and they are updating and there. BUT, they are on the last page. Um, why?? The first page is full and the second page has only one thing on it. Why are they not showing up there???

I am quickly moving into panic mode!

I got it to work! I learned how to make the icons wiggle and move them. Woot! I just had trouble getting them to stop wiggling. ROFL


----------



## Anna114

*NikkiBell* said:


> Okay, so I am currently updating my iPhone software to the new OS. I got the iTunes timed out message three times and then realized my Internet cut out for a second there. After cursing Jimmy, I then calmed down and saw that it is now activated. However, three of my Apps are not there. I am assuming I just sync and they should pop up again?



I had that problem. I disconnected it from my mac, powered down the phone. Started back up and reconnected to my mac and it worked fine. Hth


----------



## Mike2023

*NikkiBell* said:


> Okay, I went to the App Store icon and they are updating and there. BUT, they are on the last page. Um, why?? The first page is full and the second page has only one thing on it. Why are they not showing up there???
> 
> I am quickly moving into panic mode!
> 
> I got it to work! I learned how to make the icons wiggle and move them. Woot! I just had trouble getting them to stop wiggling. ROFL



The reason your first page is full and your 2nd page only has one thing is because they added the voice recorder.  That went to the first page, and they bumped one icon to a blank 2nd page. 

Just will have to move everything around is all.  I still have not done it,, but I am lazy.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WOOHOO! I learned how to do something else new. I made a DIS icon for my homescreen! SOOOO cool!


----------



## smphbear

I am in.  My new phone arrived today. 
 DH who was picking on me also got his.  I am pretty much set up.  Thanks for all the great tips and apps that you are suggesting.  Keep em coming.


----------



## cap'njack.

*NikkiBell* said:


> WOOHOO! I learned how to do something else new. I made a DIS icon for my homescreen! SOOOO cool!



I had mine for 5 months before I realised I could actually do that 

I noticed in the Apple Store that one of the iPhones had a BBC link so thought it was an app...it was only when I accidently clicked on something while looking on Safari that I worked out how it was done!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I absolutely love that feature! It is beyond cool! Anybody else have neat little tricks like this to share? I Googled a bunch last night and couldn't find much I didn't already know.


----------



## GBShorts

I got the new one last Friday  and I have been playing with it like mad. I already had an iPod touch so I had a ton of apps and had that all setup.

What I did have to figure out, however, was how to make my own ringtones. Currently with how they have it setup, you must 1. purchase a ringtone-compatible song from iTunes and 2. convert it to a ringtone (you select the 30 second segment) which costs you another $.99.

I think I have read this entire thread and not seen mention of this before...but I was wondering if anybody would be interested in a tutorial on how to make your own free ringtones from the songs you already have in iTunes? It's surprisingly easy. What takes the longest is choosing your 30 second segment. 

Apologies if it has already been posted. 
Have a great day!


----------



## nedac

GBShorts said:


> I got the new one last Friday  and I have been playing with it like mad. I already had an iPod touch so I had a ton of apps and had that all setup.
> 
> What I did have to figure out, however, was how to make my own ringtones. Currently with how they have it setup, you must 1. purchase a ringtone-compatible song from iTunes and 2. convert it to a ringtone (you select the 30 second segment) which costs you another $.99.
> 
> I think I have read this entire thread and not seen mention of this before...but I was wondering if anybody would be interested in a tutorial on how to make your own free ringtones from the songs you already have in iTunes? It's surprisingly easy. What takes the longest is choosing your 30 second segment.
> 
> Apologies if it has already been posted.
> Have a great day!



Apology accepted 

http://cybernetnews.com/cybernotes-create-free-iphone-ringtones-using-itunes-in-windows/


----------



## Mr. Plutes

*NikkiBell* said:


> Okay, so I am currently updating my iPhone software to the new OS. I got the iTunes timed out message three times and then realized my Internet cut out for a second there. After cursing Jimmy, I then calmed down and saw that it is now activated. However, three of my Apps are not there. I am assuming I just sync and they should pop up again?



now wasn't it easy to do Nicole lmao


----------



## *NikkiBell*

No it wasn't! It was nerve-racking! rofl


----------



## jcb

This is an Appleinsider story about 3Gs browser load speeds.  It is 3x faster than the 3G with the 3.0 update.

Must resist, must resist.


----------



## OKW Lover

GBShorts said:


> What I did have to figure out, however, was how to make my own ringtones. Currently with how they have it setup, you must 1. purchase a ringtone-compatible song from iTunes and 2. convert it to a ringtone (you select the 30 second segment) which costs you another $.99.
> 
> I think I have read this entire thread and not seen mention of this before...but I was wondering if anybody would be interested in a tutorial on how to make your own free ringtones from the songs you already have in iTunes? It's surprisingly easy. What takes the longest is choosing your 30 second segment.



You can save yourself the $0.99 if you have Garage Band on your Mac.  You can select a song from your iTunes library and chose your 30 seconds and have it saved as a ringtone.


----------



## RutgersAlum

Hi, I have and love my iPhone 3G, just upgraded the software and dig the new landscape texting.  But I have found a quirk since my update and wonder if any of you have experienced this...

Now when I want to simply download the latest podcast (like today!!), a sync now takes like a half hour!!!  Slow!!!!    It used to take maybe a minute or two, tops.  And I have less than a gig of stuff loaded on to my 8gig 3G, so I don't think memory or space should be an issue...

Is anyone else experiencing this?  Any suggestions or thoughts are appreciated!!!
Michele (RutgersAlum)


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I am thoroughly confused. I thought the new update included picture messaging. Isn't that why it is called messages now instead of SMS???? My boyfriend sent me a pic of something from his phone and I still had to do that stupid password and login nonsense to see it. Am I losing it?


----------



## smphbear

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am thoroughly confused. I thought the new update included picture messaging. Isn't that why it is called messages now instead of SMS???? My boyfriend sent me a pic of something from his phone and I still had to do that stupid password and login nonsense to see it. Am I loosing it?



You aren't losing it.  The phone is capable, but AT&T does not have their network ready yet.  They are supposed to have it ready by the end of summer.

I have only had my phone a few days, but I haven't had a password and login.  DH sent me a pic today; he just sent it through e-mail instead.


----------



## daneenm

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am thoroughly confused. I thought the new update included picture messaging. Isn't that why it is called messages now instead of SMS???? My boyfriend sent me a pic of something from his phone and I still had to do that stupid password and login nonsense to see it. Am I loosing it?



Blame AT&T, the dogs.  They are not ready for SMS or Tethering.


----------



## whodini

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am thoroughly confused. I thought the new update included picture messaging. Isn't that why it is called messages now instead of SMS???? My boyfriend sent me a pic of something from his phone and I still had to do that stupid password and login nonsense to see it. Am I loosing it?



According to AT&T, the way that Apple has implemented MMS (picture messaging) is different than the way that everyone else does it.  This is similar to what they also did with Visual Voicemail.  AT&T says that while they have installed the software in the towers for it to run, they haven't completed testing just yet.  Thats why there are some hacks out there that let you MMS already.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

smphbear said:


> You aren't losing it.  The phone is capable, but AT&T does not have their network ready yet.  They are supposed to have it ready by the end of summer.
> 
> I have only had my phone a few days, but I haven't had a password and login.  DH sent me a pic today; he just sent it through e-mail instead.



When you get a text message with a picture in it, it gives you the login and password. Then you go to the link and enter it to view the pic.


Argh. This is the only thing I DO NOT like about my iPhone.


----------



## vikingfans

I'm hoping you all can help me.  I downloaded the Kodak Gallery app. and when I go to use it, it just goes back to the home page.  I've tried deleting and downloading again to no avail.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## DVCsince02

I am having the same problem with the Kodak app.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

daneenm said:


> Blame AT&T, the dogs. They are not ready for SMS or Tethering.


 Something else that was supposed to be "fixed" with 3.0 was the ability to download a podcast (or whatever else you want but I only want the podcast) over 3g network (without wi-fi) but that is still not fixed either.  Makes no sense to me -- maybe someone here can explain it to me?  At&t owns the rights to the iPhone at least for now; the iPhone comes out with an update but At&t isn't ready to handle it yet???  At the risk of sounding like an idiot, can someone point out what I am missing here???


----------



## ADP

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Something else that was supposed to be "fixed" with 3.0 was the ability to download a podcast (or whatever else you want but I only want the podcast) over 3g network (without wi-fi) but that is still not fixed either.  Makes no sense to me -- maybe someone here can explain it to me?  At&t owns the rights to the iPhone at least for now; the iPhone comes out with an update but At&t isn't ready to handle it yet???  At the risk of sounding like an idiot, can someone point out what I am missing here???


Silly, isn't it.  I know what you're saying.  

It's almost like they leapfrog each other instead of working in concert.  Apple comes out with an update which AT&T can't handle.  AT&T upgrades there network (not often) and then the IPhone seems like it should be able to handle more.  It's a cyclicle thing (I always wanted to use that word).  Maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt the two companies talk to each other that much.


----------



## yitbos96bb

whodini said:


> According to AT&T, the way that Apple has implemented MMS (picture messaging) is different than the way that everyone else does it.  This is similar to what they also did with Visual Voicemail.  AT&T says that while they have installed the software in the towers for it to run, they haven't completed testing just yet.  Thats why there are some hacks out there that let you MMS already.



Actually, from what I have heard that's not right.  It's actually a billing issue.  Apparently, they have an option to block the ability to order MMS.   They also apparently have no way of actually mass removing this block.  They have to go through and remove it individually on all accounts or write a script to automate it.   They are also trying to finalize pricing (such as MMS counting as 2 SMS messages).


----------



## yitbos96bb

http://gizmodo.com/5302123/step-by-...nd-unlock-iphone-30/gallery/?skyline=true&s=i

I know earlier people were asking how to Jailbreak a phone.  Here is a great tutorial.  I provide this for educational purposes only and take no liability in its use.   

As it says, if you screw up, just restore your phone.


----------



## astrodrummergirl

I guess I should join the collective. Got a original 16gb iphone from my friend as he no longer wanted it


----------



## grimley1968

I read a helpful site on another board on adding GMT to your world clock. I searched for "GMT", "Greenwich", "Zulu time", all to no avail. I looked on the other board and it was suggested to search for "UTC" for "Universal Coordinated Time". I did that and it worked like a charm. Now I have Zulu time on my world clock!


----------



## yitbos96bb

astrodrummergirl said:


> I guess I should join the collective. Got a original 16gb iphone from my friend as he no longer wanted it



Wow... Considering that those are still selling for $200 or more on ebay, that's a nice gift.  I just sold my 16GB 3G for $350 and bought the 32GB 3Gs.


----------



## yitbos96bb

jcb said:


> This is an Appleinsider story about 3Gs browser load speeds.  It is 3x faster than the 3G with the 3.0 update.
> 
> Must resist, must resist.



If you are upgrade eligible, sell your old one on Ebay.  I sold mine for $350 and bought the 3GS.  See my other post and you can get 35% cashback for the new phone with BING.


----------



## GBShorts

yitbos96bb said:


> Wow... Considering that those are still selling for $200 or more on ebay, that's a nice gift.  I just sold my 16GB 3G for $350 and bought the 32GB 3Gs.



Mike, how on God's green earth did you manage that one?! The 16gb 3G is now only 200 bucks at the store new?

You constantly amaze me.


----------



## yitbos96bb

GBShorts said:


> Mike, how on God's green earth did you manage that one?! The 16gb 3G is now only 200 bucks at the store new?
> 
> You constantly amaze me.



Thanks!  :-D

Well, here is the thing to remember... the ones at the store are subsidized.  So you HAVE to qualify for that pricing.   I do not believe you can even buy the iPhone without a contract unless you are already an ATT customer (I could be wrong though)... even if you can, its $599-699 for the unit.   (or $499-599, I can't remember).  Plus you are locked into ATT.

So people who can't upgrade their phones or don't want ATT, are willing to buy them at that price so they can either use them OR unlock them and use them on a different service.  T-Mobile is very popular.  Not ALL the features work, but a lot of them do.    

There are actually services who resell the phones and will pay $200-230 for the 16GB ipod... so you can avoid Ebay.

I actually wasn't going to upgrade at all until I found out how much they went for.   At that point, I figured I can sell it and get the 32GB for free essentially.

To further make things awesome, Bing is offering a cashback on the phone.   35%!  So profit.

CNET Article on Selling IPhone
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10270070-233.html


Bing Offer Info
http://www.mobiletor.com/2009/06/25/iphone-3g-s-with-bing-receives-35-off/ 

Enjoy!


----------



## DVCsince02

How do you know if you can upgrade?


----------



## cslittle999

DVCsince02 said:


> How do you know if you can upgrade?


http://www.att.com/gen/press-room?pid=1574 and look at the Pricing tab.

Basically if you spend more than $99 per month and have had the phone for 12 to 18 months you can upgrade. For an extra $200 you can upgrade early (I would just wait the few months).


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

DVCsince02 said:


> How do you know if you can upgrade?



Call customer service or visit an AT&T store and they will look at your contract to determine if you are eligible for the upgrade.  I believe there has to be 6 months or less left on your current contract.  When we upgraded we heard them tell several people they would be eligible to upgrade in x days or weeks.


----------



## bidnow5

I got my phone last November and will be able to get a new one next April


----------



## yitbos96bb

cslittle999 said:


> http://www.att.com/gen/press-room?pid=1574 and look at the Pricing tab.
> 
> Basically if you spend more than $99 per month and have had the phone for 12 to 18 months you can upgrade. For an extra $200 you can upgrade early (I would just wait the few months).



Yeah, I'm glad they decided to make the exception.   Granted they were bombarded by angry Iphone fans too.  But it makes standing in line for 4 hours in 90 degree heat with little shade last year on launch day a little more worth it.  At least they had free water bottles.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> Call customer service or visit an AT&T store and they will look at your contract to determine if you are eligible for the upgrade. I believe there has to be 6 months or less left on your current contract. When we upgraded we heard them tell several people they would be eligible to upgrade in x days or weeks.


 I got DH his 3G in Dec '08 and he can get the new 3GS on his birthday, August 5th.  I'm thinking, easy peasy birthday gift idea!  I should probably mention we have two iPhones and one regular phone (for DD15) with a family plan where we share 1400 minutes, unlimited texting, and the thing that allows me to control when my daughter can use her phone so we pay $190/mo to At&t when it is all said and done.


----------



## Nicole786

Not sure if this has been mentioned but if you have an iPhone looking to see if you are upgrade eligible, you can call *NEW# and AT&T will send you a free text message to tell you.


----------



## smphbear

Also, if you are close to upgrade eligibility, it might be worth a phone call.

I was 5 days away from being able to upgrade to the 3GS on launch day.  I had a junky LG Shine.  The initial answer was if I wanted anything other than an IPhone he could do it.  I asked him nicely if a supervisor might be able to approve it.  He submitted the request.  A lady called within 30 minutes.  She said it was being reviewed, but it could take up to 72 hours.  She said they were very busy (all the current Iphone owners were calling).  I figure I was just going to have to wait.  She called back within an hour and said I was approved.  I did have to go to the local store to pre-order it, but they were helpful.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I got DH his 3G in Dec '08 and he can get the new 3GS on his birthday, August 5th.  I'm thinking, easy peasy birthday gift idea!  I should probably mention we have two iPhones and one regular phone (for DD15) with a family plan where we share 1400 minutes, unlimited texting, and the thing that allows me to control when my daughter can use her phone so we pay $190/mo to At&t when it is all said and done.



That's what we have, the family talk with unlimited texting & 1400 shared minutes although I don't do the parental control thing on my kids phones.  We have three 3G and two 3GS phones and we pay $255 a month.  I got DH the 3GS for a Father's Day gift.  He swore he didn't need an upgrade, but was very happy when I surprised him with it.  I'm sure your DH will love his for his bday.


----------



## OKW Lover

grimley1968 said:


> I read a helpful site on another board on adding GMT to your world clock. I searched for "GMT", "Greenwich", "Zulu time", all to no avail. I looked on the other board and it was suggested to search for "UTC" for "Universal Coordinated Time". I did that and it worked like a charm. Now I have Zulu time on my world clock!



This is also a good tip for those that want to "follow" Pete & Walter on their sojourn to Australia.  Just put Sydney (or which ever city they are going to be near) as a location in your iPhone world clock.


----------



## wendyinoc

There are so many awesome apps I have to give a plug to this one. Its pretty cool how you can control your PC with your ITOUCH or IPHONE.


----------



## yitbos96bb

wendyinoc said:


> There are so many awesome apps I have to give a plug to this one. Its pretty cool how you can control your PC with your ITOUCH or IPHONE.



Yeah... I love Winadmin for my job.  Lets you RDP into servers and PCs from my iphone.


----------



## doctorhead

*speaking of bookmarking sites to the homescreen, this can be very useful now that the iphone has Spotlight with the 3.0 update. before since you have to scroll through each screen to get to an app on a later page, i would try to squeeze everything on 3 screens. now with spotlight, i have about 7 or 8 screens that are separated into categories. the first page is my most used apps (facebook, quicken, kindle, amazon, calendar, ipod, notes, accuweather, urbanspoon, flixster, tv forecast, aim, contacts, clock, remote, settings). 
the next page is also filled with some of my favorites (app store, maps, photos, camera, calculator, youtube, voice memos, ap mobile, ebay, dvr remote, aroundme, boxee, google, grocery iq, aaa discounts, phoneflix).
starting with the 3rd page i have some miscellaneous apps that don't fit into another category (fandango, moviefone, mylite, mywireless, pandora, shazam, skype, snaptell, wikipanion, tweetie, whitenoise).
4th page is all my medical apps (epocrates, medcalc, pepid, cardio calc, heme calc, medical calc, dxsaurus, skyscape, taber's). 
the next page is games/fun apps (hausofgaga, falling gems, thereminator, woooo button, icanhascheezburger, shotgun, slasher, atomicfart, amateur surgeon, live365). 
the next page has all of the webpages i've saved to my homescreen (google reader, tivo, gmail, kindle store, imdb, southwest, apple). 
the last page is the apps i don't use, but i can't get rid of (itunes, weather, stocks).
even though all my webpages are saved on like the 6th page, all i have to do is click the home button, and it opens spotlight. i type gm and then gmail pops up. or i type ki and kindle store and the kindle app pop up to choose from. it's very handy.*


----------



## Renysmom

For those who cruise (and who here would ever do that?) there is a DCL Hidden Mickey App. Just search Disney Cruise.

Havent bought it yet but will before we sail this fall.


----------



## cathyge

Hi all,

I just finished reading the entire thread - wow - lots of info.  I just purchased my first iphone earlier this month and was able to switch it for the 3GS because I didn't know the new one was coming out.  (forgive my lack of knowledge)

Anyway, I am definitely converted over to the darkside.  This is my first apple purchase ever.

I read in earlier posts - about some Disney apps.  What are the must haves for Disney?

Thanks


----------



## daneenm

cathyge said:


> Anyway, I am definitely converted over to the darkside.  This is my first apple purchase ever.



No, no....you are converting FROM the Darkside


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Slightly OT.

I must admit I haven't read through this entire thread so I apologize if this question has been asked and answered.

Long story short:  2 week trip to WDW coming up in Nov. and the goal is to pack light (ya right).  The portable dvd player is staying home!  My DD is not pleased with this decision, she'll get over it.
I was looking into purchasing the Apple Composite AV cable so we can still watch movies on the resort tvs through our iTouch (it apparently charges them while watching too).  Does anyone have any experience with the av cable, do the movies get distorted?  Any info. would be appreciated!
TIA


----------



## Joan S.

Hi, My family is heading to Universal and WDW next week.   My DS is the one with the IPHONE and I am also looking for ANY Disney apps??   Thanks, Joan


----------



## GBShorts

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> Slightly OT.
> 
> I must admit I haven't read through this entire thread so I apologize if this question has been asked and answered.
> 
> Long story short:  2 week trip to WDW coming up in Nov. and the goal is to pack light (ya right).  The portable dvd player is staying home!  My DD is not pleased with this decision, she'll get over it.
> I was looking into purchasing the Apple Composite AV cable so we can still watch movies on the resort tvs through our iTouch (it apparently charges them while watching too).  Does anyone have any experience with the av cable, do the movies get distorted?  Any info. would be appreciated!
> TIA



I have it and it's fantastic. No distortion (at least on mine), and I use it to plug into an LCD projector at work to show things to my kids on a big screen.  I say go for it! It does come with a wall charger plug or you can use it to charge through your computer as well (it has an iPod end and the red/white/yellow RCA cables as well as the USB cord at the other end). What's nice about this is that you don't need to bring a separate charger, you can just bring that cable and the charger plug (or leave the plug at home if you have a laptop with you!).


----------



## disneymom8589

I just got an I-Phone tonight and am excited to read through this thread to see what apps there are available.  DH has several Disney apps on his phone, so I'll see what he has and add those to mine!


----------



## dkostel

Highly addictive game alert - TouchPhysics

Fun game where you draw things to help move the circle to the star (like boulders, levers, etc).  It is only $2.99 but I think there is a free version with 6 levels to try.  Not since Peggle have I wasted my time so thoroughly.


----------



## luke

Got myself a new look 
Took a bit of messing about but think I'll stick with it for a while


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

I would just like to thank all of you who mentioned Peggle, you have ruined my life!  (or all my free time that is).  That is one insanely addicting game!


----------



## jjms97

Just got my iPhone!!! Off to load it!! .


----------



## MandyTG

My hubby bought me an iPhone last Monday!  It was a surprise. He has had one since March and I kept stealing it to play on!

I am looking for good apps for grocery shopping and a to do list. Free or a couple of bucks.

Any opinions?


----------



## robind

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> Slightly OT.
> 
> I must admit I haven't read through this entire thread so I apologize if this question has been asked and answered.
> 
> Long story short:  2 week trip to WDW coming up in Nov. and the goal is to pack light (ya right).  The portable dvd player is staying home!  My DD is not pleased with this decision, she'll get over it.
> I was looking into purchasing the Apple Composite AV cable so we can still watch movies on the resort tvs through our iTouch (it apparently charges them while watching too).  Does anyone have any experience with the av cable, do the movies get distorted?  Any info. would be appreciated!
> TIA





GBShorts said:


> I have it and it's fantastic. No distortion (at least on mine), and I use it to plug into an LCD projector at work to show things to my kids on a big screen.  I say go for it! It does come with a wall charger plug or you can use it to charge through your computer as well (it has an iPod end and the red/white/yellow RCA cables as well as the USB cord at the other end). What's nice about this is that you don't need to bring a separate charger, you can just bring that cable and the charger plug (or leave the plug at home if you have a laptop with you!).




I have one as well and haven't seen any distortion when watching videos.


----------



## Michele

luke said:


> Got myself a new look
> Took a bit of messing about but think I'll stick with it for a while



How did you get this?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

luke said:


> Got myself a new look
> Took a bit of messing about but think I'll stick with it for a while



Did you use jailbreak to do this?  I've only ever seen different skins when using jailbreak on your phone.  Friends of mine have done this for the MMS too, which is operable.  I'm always the last one to do these things...too worried my phone will be the one to go haywire.


----------



## luke

Yeah it needs jailbreaking to customize it. I know it's not for everyone but it's pretty safe to do


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just wanted to say that I have looked into jailbreaking and I wouldn't risk it. If you damage your phone, AT & T is not going to replace it. I don't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## luke

Ah what's life without a little risk 
For me, the pros far outweigh the cons, and should something go wrong then it's easy to restore it back to the original settings leaving you carrier none the wiser.
Like I say tho, it's not for everyone


----------



## nedac

MandyTG said:


> My hubby bought me an iPhone last Monday!  It was a surprise. He has had one since March and I kept stealing it to play on!
> 
> I am looking for good apps for grocery shopping and a to do list. Free or a couple of bucks.
> 
> Any opinions?



I use "ShoppingList" and "To Do's" both free and they get the job done.


----------



## cslittle999

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just wanted to say that I have looked into jailbreaking and I wouldn't risk it. If you damage your phone, AT & T is not going to replace it. I don't recommend it to anyone.


If you travel it is very tempting. Think of having your iPhone with no data access. That's what it is like outside your home country. I think Pete should think about jailbreaking his 3G and then getting a pay-as-you-go sim card when he is in Australia.


----------



## Mr. Plutes

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just wanted to say that I have looked into jailbreaking and I wouldn't risk it. If you damage your phone, AT & T is not going to replace it. I don't recommend it to anyone.



they will never know its jailbroke. just set it back to factory setting.


----------



## luke

cslittle999 said:


> If you travel it is very tempting. Think of having your iPhone with no data access. That's what it is like outside your home country. I think Pete should think about jailbreaking his 3G and then getting a pay-as-you-go sim card when he is in Australia.



That's unlocking, rather than jailbreaking. However you need to jailbreak before you unlock so they're on the same lines 
And ok, i've skirted round it, but I'll admit it, getting free apps is a big part of the appeal


----------



## AnneR

My phone got ordered today

I will get it on Monday.


----------



## dparesa

i have twittelator
howcast
Facebook
Myspace
Chase
Mousememo
WDW secrets
WDW guide
Wookie translater


----------



## yitbos96bb

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just wanted to say that I have looked into jailbreaking and I wouldn't risk it. If you damage your phone, AT & T is not going to replace it. I don't recommend it to anyone.


Please.   That's a CYA statement by Apple and AT & T.  

It is IMPOSSIBLE to damage your phone with a jailbreak, as it simply does a custom restore of the phone software.  If you screw up, then you just reload the original software on the phone.  NOTHING in a jailbreak changes the firmware... it is 100% safe... anyone saying otherwise is just plain wrong.


----------



## yitbos96bb

luke said:


> Ah what's life without a little risk
> For me, the pros far outweigh the cons, and should something go wrong then it's easy to restore it back to the original settings leaving you carrier none the wiser.
> Like I say tho, it's not for everyone



Unfortunately, the one negative of upgrading to the 3Gs is that they have not released the jailbreak yet for it.  Of course they HAVE one, but are waiting for the 3.0.1 release that is inevitable.


----------



## Mr. Plutes

yitbos96bb said:


> Unfortunately, the one negative of upgrading to the 3Gs is that they have not released the jailbreak yet for it.  Of course they HAVE one, but are waiting for the 3.0.1 release that is inevitable.



so when do you think the 3.0.1 will come out???


----------



## yitbos96bb

Mr. Plutes said:


> so when do you think the 3.0.1 will come out???



No idea, but I'm guessing in the next couple of weeks.  It will be  avery minor update to fix 3.0 launch screwups.   Unfortunately, the people who come up with the jailbreak software are waiting... also the fact the 3Gs is not available in india is another reason they are holding it up.  The hackers are in India.  IMHO, They are being selfish jerks... but what can you do?

http://www.techtree.com/India/News/iPhone_3GS_Jailbreak_Delayed/551-103736-580.html


----------



## yitbos96bb

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/12675/iphone_os_3_1_sdk_released_to_developers/


----------



## Mr. Plutes

yitbos96bb said:


> No idea, but I'm guessing in the next couple of weeks.  It will be  avery minor update to fix 3.0 launch screwups.   Unfortunately, the people who come up with the jailbreak software are waiting... also the fact the 3Gs is not available in india is another reason they are holding it up.  The hackers are in India.  IMHO, They are being selfish jerks... but what can you do?
> 
> http://www.techtree.com/India/News/iPhone_3GS_Jailbreak_Delayed/551-103736-580.html



thanks for the info.


----------



## luke

Wow people backing me up on jailbreaking, I thought I was a lost cause.
I'm gonna have to upgrade to 3.0 at some point soon, just the hassle of rejailbreaking I'm not lookin forward too


----------



## *NikkiBell*

My point in posting what I said about jailbreaking is that there are many, many new iPhone users here on the DIS. I'd hate to see them think that jailbreaking is something relatively simple/safe for those who are new to how the phone works. If something goes wrong during the process because they were led to believe it is such an easy thing to do, they are out of luck. They may not know how to restore original settings, etc. They also may not know the ins and outs of completing the process. 

All in all, I am still not for it and won't be touching my phone. Sure, it'd be cool to have a different homescreen, but I'm not going to risk messing up a $200 phone for that. Those who are comfortable doing so and have had no problems --- enjoy. It's just not for me.


----------



## Mr. Plutes

luke said:


> Wow people backing me up on jailbreaking, I thought I was a lost cause.
> I'm gonna have to upgrade to 3.0 at some point soon, just the hassle of rejailbreaking I'm not lookin forward too



luke have you seen the reports of peoples iphones getting hot?  some say it was after the 3.0 update and some of the new 3gs are getting hot. apple is just not dressing the hot iphones. blaming the people who have them. saying they should do this and not that. there not taking the blame for it. maybe in the next couple of months they will lol


----------



## luke

Mr. Plutes said:


> luke have you seen the reports of peoples iphones getting hot?  some say it was after the 3.0 update and some of the new 3gs are getting hot. apple is just not dressing the hot iphones. blaming the people who have them. saying they should do this and not that. there not taking the blame for it. maybe in the next couple of months they will lol



LOL yeah, tho to be fair my iPhone has been warm since I got it and I chalk it down to the fact I'm always using it!

And nikki, I fully understand where you're coming from, I had my iPhone for 6 months before jailbreaking it for the reasons you say


----------



## noladave

In case you haven't seen it yet, purplera1n.com, is now allowing people to jailbreak their brand new iphone 3gs.   I still haven't decided if i'm going to do it. 

To go along with everyone else - if you do this, understand that you can temporarily break your phone, and if you don't know how to do a restore, you might not want to do it.  Also, Apple will find a way to break the jailbreaks, they always do.  

it's the old cat trying to catch the mouse, but the mouse keeps getting away.... 

btw, the 19 year old that created purplera1n, is the same guy that was the 1st one to break the originial Iphone.  He then traded it in for a nisszan 350z.  Or so the urban legend goes.


----------



## drakethib

My wife is looking for a good To Do List that could sync with her desktop or Yahoo Calendar.

I am looking for a app that can send faxes and maybe even receive them.

Thanks


----------



## astrodrummergirl

noladave said:


> Also, Apple will find a way to break the jailbreaks, they always do.



As I've heard, Apple don't actually mind people who Jailbreak them, they just bother to write it into their updates. I mean, I have an Iphone which is Jailbroken so I can use it on another Network, if I was at the end of my contract with my current service provider, I probably would have got one on a contract with O2, the only service provider they work with. But even though this, I've got the phone and I'm paying for things through apple that if I wasn't able to jailbreak it, wouldn't have been bought!

If it sells more of the phone, I doubt they'll complain!


----------



## DVCsince02

Anyone playing Vampire Wars on their iPhone?  Wanna join my clan?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Jenn, I have been tempted to play, but all of those FB games are so lame (not too mention dirty...I keep getting into food fights!  ). Is it any good?


----------



## DVCsince02

I do play the FB version so I decided to try the iPhone version.  It's just a scaled down version of the FB game.  It's a free app and it game me points on the FB version for trying it.  So far I like it.  I just play while waiting in lines, etc.


----------



## AnneR

Question for this great group of experts - 

We are switching to Iphones at work, we have someone who needs hearing aids and he is having trouble hearing with his Iphone.  Are there some additional accessibility features to improve volume that are compatible with digital hearing aids?


----------



## ADP

I finally got the Sirius XM app to work on my IPhone today.  I was on the phone with Sirius/XM tech support for some time.  I couldn't login to my premium Internet subscription from my IPhone.  Finally got it fixed.  

It works very well.  Not all the channels are present.  There are 120 channels, and many of the sports channels are missing; specifically, the play-by-play channels.  

The sound quality is a little better than I expected.  I haven't listened to any of the channels outside the 3G network so I can't comment on that yet.


----------



## cslittle999

AnneR said:


> Question for this great group of experts -
> 
> We are switching to Iphones at work, we have someone who needs hearing aids and he is having trouble hearing with his Iphone.  Are there some additional accessibility features to improve volume that are compatible with digital hearing aids?


I Google a little bit this morning. Compatibility with hearing aids seems to be a sore spot. Hear are a couple links you can check out.

http://www.apple.com/accessibility/resources/iphone.html The TecEar Music Link T-coil inductive ear loop might be an option.

http://www.apple.com/accessibility/iphone/hearing.html


----------



## AnneR

cslittle999 said:


> I Google a little bit this morning. Compatibility with hearing aids seems to be a sore spot. Hear are a couple links you can check out.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/accessibility/resources/iphone.html The TecEar Music Link T-coil inductive ear loop might be an option.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/accessibility/iphone/hearing.html



This is the information we were able to find as well.  We could not figure out if the TecEar was compatiable with his hearing aids.  Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Nicole786

AnneR said:


> Question for this great group of experts -
> 
> We are switching to Iphones at work, we have someone who needs hearing aids and he is having trouble hearing with his Iphone.  Are there some additional accessibility features to improve volume that are compatible with digital hearing aids?



There is a TTY adapter and once you have that there is a setting in the general preferences you can turn on, I think thats what you need but i'm not sure


----------



## AnneR

Nicole786 said:


> There is a TTY adapter and once you have that there is a setting in the general preferences you can turn on, I think thats what you need but i'm not sure



Thanks - we will have to look in to this.


----------



## Slark

I'm aware of the various tricks and techniques mentioned earlier in this thred, but on the most recent Podcast, Pete mentioned there was an actual iPhone App for DIS Radio.  Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## cap'njack.

Slark said:


> I'm aware of the various tricks and techniques mentioned earlier in this thred, but on the most recent Podcast, Pete mentioned there was an actual iPhone App for DIS Radio.  Anyone know anything about this?



I've not seen and iPhone App for DIS Radio...but I'd be very, very interested in one if there was one.

I have FStream but that only works for me when I'm connected to wifi which rules out listening to it most of the time that I actually want to!


----------



## luke

Slark said:


> I'm aware of the various tricks and techniques mentioned earlier in this thred, but on the most recent Podcast, Pete mentioned there was an actual iPhone App for DIS Radio.  Anyone know anything about this?



I assumed Pete was talking about using the app and the tricks (to make it free) in this thread.

Otherwise I have an app called Tuner which will play DIS radio with no subscription


----------



## cap'njack.

luke said:


> I assumed Pete was talking about using the app and the tricks (to make it free) in this thread.
> 
> Otherwise I have an app called Tuner which will play DIS radio with no subscription



It's a shame it doesn't work with Wonder Radio (I already have that )


----------



## Mike2023

Cap'njack,

Have you checked the settings?  There is an on/off switch for the 3g network.  Once one, you should have no problems.


----------



## cap'njack.

Mike2023 said:


> Cap'njack,
> 
> Have you checked the settings?  There is an on/off switch for the 3g network.  Once one, you should have no problems.



I have, thanks...that is turned on.

It says connecting...scrolls up slightly to say DIS Radio and then flicks instantly to disconnected...that's with a full 3g signal. It works at home on wifi so it can't even be the settings for the station, although the pre-set radio classique seems to work perfectly


----------



## disney4dan

I am fairly new to this group (frequent the camping boards) and had a couple of questions about the iPhone since Pete was so eager to promote it on the last e-mail show.

I see that one of the recent additions to it's capability is the bluetooth stereo headset - a definite plus. 

Does the iPhone allow you to shut down the "phone" feature so it can be used while on an airplane?

Has anyone used the phone like a GPS unit to get directions while driving?  If so, how does it compare to Magellan or TomTom?

Hope these have not been discussed already, I didn't see it in a quick search.

Dan


----------



## whodini

disney4dan said:


> Does the iPhone allow you to shut down the "phone" feature so it can be used while on an airplane?
> 
> Has anyone used the phone like a GPS unit to get directions while driving?  If so, how does it compare to Magellan or TomTom?
> 
> Dan



Yup, the iPhone has an option for Airplane Mode.  I used it on a recent cruise to avoid the chance of getting calls and paying the crazy $2.50/minute.

There are a couple of turn-by-turn options for the iPhone right now.  AT&T released their own version which sost $9.99/month.  TomTom is rolling out a piece of add-on hardware that was recently demoed.  Check out http://iphone.tomtom.com/ for more info.


----------



## grimley1968

disney4dan said:


> Does the iPhone allow you to shut down the "phone" feature so it can be used while on an airplane?



Yes. It's one of the settings you can turn on and off.



disney4dan said:


> Has anyone used the phone like a GPS unit to get directions while driving?  If so, how does it compare to Magellan or TomTom?



I've done this. First of all, there is no voice prompting like other stand-alone GPS units have. Second, because it's getting its map data from Google maps, there's a lot more delay when showing current street positioning, etc. versus stand-alone units which store map data locally.

As far as accuracy, it's the same as using Google maps, which is pretty accurate, IMO. The only difference is it uses GPS to place your current position on the map. The GPS placement is as good as anyone else's, I suppose, but it's just not as fast when looking at it superimposed over a map as stand-alone units.

Keep in mind, I'm in an area which does not have 3G yet. Users in areas with 3G probably see quite an improvement with the mapping over my experience so far.


----------



## WDWBlaze

disney4dan said:


> I am fairly new to this group (frequent the camping boards) and had a couple of questions about the iPhone since Pete was so eager to promote it on the last e-mail show.
> 
> I see that one of the recent additions to it's capability is the bluetooth stereo headset - a definite plus.
> 
> Does the iPhone allow you to shut down the "phone" feature so it can be used while on an airplane?
> 
> Has anyone used the phone like a GPS unit to get directions while driving?  If so, how does it compare to Magellan or TomTom?
> 
> Hope these have not been discussed already, I didn't see it in a quick search.
> 
> Dan



Yes you can turn off all the wireless features. It's called Airplane mode and is the 1st option in the settings menu.

I have not used the GPS yet. AT&T Navigator came out about a week ago. I used it on another phones before and it's not bad. But TomTom is coming out with their GPS app (and cradle with GPS booster antenna) later this summer. I'm waiting for that one.


----------



## WDWBlaze

grimley1968 said:


> Yes. It's one of the settings you can turn on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this. First of all, there is no voice prompting like other stand-alone GPS units have. Second, because it's getting its map data from Google maps, there's a lot more delay when showing current street positioning, etc. versus stand-alone units which store map data locally.
> 
> As far as accuracy, it's the same as using Google maps, which is pretty accurate, IMO. The only difference is it uses GPS to place your current position on the map. The GPS placement is as good as anyone else's, I suppose, but it's just not as fast when looking at it superimposed over a map as stand-alone units.
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm in an area which does not have 3G yet. Users in areas with 3G probably see quite an improvement with the mapping over my experience so far.



AT&T navigator was released a couple of weeks back. It is a real GPS app, and not just google maps.


----------



## nedac

cap'njack. said:


> I've not seen and iPhone App for DIS Radio...but I'd be very, very interested in one if there was one.
> 
> I have FStream but that only works for me when I'm connected to wifi which rules out listening to it most of the time that I actually want to!



I use FStream as well, and mine works on 3G. 

I have a question though. FStream will continue to play live content when my iphone locks and the screen turns off with no problem, however I recorded some audio within the app and when I play it back, it turns off as soon as the phone locks. I assume because the 3G signal keeps it live, but has anyone figured out a way to play the recorded content and not have it turn off when the phone locks?


----------



## disney4dan

whodini said:


> Yup, the iPhone has an option for Airplane Mode.  I used it on a recent cruise to avoid the chance of getting calls and paying the crazy $2.50/minute.
> 
> There are a couple of turn-by-turn options for the iPhone right now.  AT&T released their own version which sost $9.99/month.  TomTom is rolling out a piece of add-on hardware that was recently demoed.  Check out http://iphone.tomtom.com/ for more info.



Thanks for the quick response.  Looks like I'll switch when my current contract runs out.  Our company is supposed to be switching to AT&T soon, so I will be eligible for a group discount as well.


----------



## luke

There's a sat nav program called Navigon which has it's own maps (tho it is about 1.6gb in size - however i've ripped it to just UK maps which is around 200mb) which works pretty well.
No subscription fee either


----------



## Mr. Plutes

cant wait for tom tom app.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Does anybody know if there's a way to have your phone play a sound periodically if you missed a call/have a voicemail? Every phone I have had does that and I am not getting my calls right away if I don't hear it ring. I find this to be the only bad feature of the phone so far.


----------



## burberryplaid

Any recommendations on a good Twitter app? I am using Twitterific (free version) and it is good, but I can't search or follow using it. I tried TweetDeck but didn't particularly like it.


----------



## whodini

burberryplaid said:


> Any recommendations on a good Twitter app? I am using Twitterific (free version) and it is good, but I can't search or follow using it. I tried TweetDeck but didn't particularly like it.



TwitterFon was my go to Twitter app before TweetDeck.  TweetDeck is still a little wonky for the iPhone, but its a great desktop app.  I love the custom groups functionality.  It'll be nice when that actually works right on the iPhone version.


----------



## DVCsince02

burberryplaid said:


> Any recommendations on a good Twitter app? I am using Twitterific (free version) and it is good, but I can't search or follow using it. I tried TweetDeck but didn't particularly like it.





whodini said:


> TwitterFon was my go to Twitter app before TweetDeck.  TweetDeck is still a little wonky for the iPhone, but its a great desktop app.  I love the custom groups functionality.  It'll be nice when that actually works right on the iPhone version.



I use TwitterFon too.


----------



## Flametamr

Sorry if this has been answered but I want to know if something. I have a newer Ipod Touch. I got it right before the software was released.  It galls me first that they don't update it free for at least a year. But my question is this If I update to 3.0 will all my old Apps stop working. I accidently bought a 3.0 app that wont work so now Im considering updating. 

A second question. Can I load a movie onto the Touch thru my computer from a DVD ??

You can tell Im tech challenged. Thanks


----------



## cap'njack.

burberryplaid said:


> Any recommendations on a good Twitter app? I am using Twitterific (free version) and it is good, but I can't search or follow using it. I tried TweetDeck but didn't particularly like it.



I've been using iTwitter recently and find it great that landscape works with iTwitter. I also have Twitteriffic and Twitterfon.


----------



## cap'njack.

Flametamr said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but I want to know if something. I have a newer Ipod Touch. I got it right before the software was released.  It galls me first that they don't update it free for at least a year. But my question is this If I update to 3.0 will all my old Apps stop working. I accidently bought a 3.0 app that wont work so now Im considering updating.
> 
> A second question. Can I load a movie onto the Touch thru my computer from a DVD ??
> 
> You can tell Im tech challenged. Thanks



Yes...all of your current Apps will still work fine with 3.0 software.

You have to change the dvd format to mp4 before you can play it on your iPhone....I'm sure someone will be along soon who can explain it better than I can 

PS I just found this website which may be of use to you DVD to MP4


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Flametamr said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but I want to know if something. I have a newer Ipod Touch. I got it right before the software was released.  It galls me first that they don't update it free for at least a year. But my question is this If I update to 3.0 will all my old Apps stop working. I accidently bought a 3.0 app that wont work so now Im considering updating.
> 
> A second question. Can I load a movie onto the Touch thru my computer from a DVD ??
> You can tell Im tech challenged. Thanks



I have done this for my Touch.  
I did a google search and found MANY programs available that will convert your home dvd's into iPod files.  You then load them into your itunes library and you're good to go!  
Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## DVCsince02

Not all apps are working.  The Kodak Gallery app still isn't working since the 3.0 upgrade.


----------



## grimley1968

I just downloaded the XM/Sirius app for listening to certain XM/Sirius stations (if you subscribe to the online listening feature, which we do). This is excellent! The same thing is available through the website of course, but it's nice to be able to listen to this online, yet not tying up my workplace's bandwidth.

Oddly enough, the one station I listen to that is missing is Fox Sports. Oh well.


----------



## rotlex

Mr. Plutes said:


> cant wait for tom tom app.



Ditto on that.  I've held off on buying a "real" GPS just because of this.  Now lets' hope they get it out before my next drive from PA to WDW at the end of August.  Used the maps apps on the first trip, and while OK, I would definitely like something with turn by turn, and more features, for going off the beaten path, and getting around in town!

The Tom Tom app and accessory looks great....now let's hope they don't charge as much as the phone itself for it, LOL.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

whodini said:


> TwitterFon was my go to Twitter app before TweetDeck.  TweetDeck is still a little wonky for the iPhone, but its a great desktop app.  I love the custom groups functionality.  It'll be nice when that actually works right on the iPhone version.



I have TweetDeck installed on my iPhone, desktop PC and laptop. The main thing I like is how it syncs up the three so that if I read Tweets on one, it automatically marks them as read when I sign on with one of the others. So I'm always sure that what it marks as new Tweets really are new. 

I also have TwitterFon, but I'm not too thrilled with the ads at the bottom.


----------



## cslittle999

Brian_WDW74 said:


> I also have TwitterFon, but I'm not too thrilled with the ads at the bottom.


The change in the release that just came out is terrible. I can't get used to TweetDeck. I'm pondering trying Tweetie since that's what I use on my MBP.


----------



## noladave

I use tweetie on my iphone, and it works fine.


----------



## Nicole786

I use tweetie and love it! I use it on my MBP also.  You can't go wrong with the app that's described as the Twitter standard!


----------



## Mickeyflower

I have searched ALL OVER this board, and cant find an answer.  I am trying to get Dis Radio on my JailBroken iPhone.  I downloaded the FStream app and have typed and retyped all the steps to get it to work and just keeps saying disconnected.  Can anyone help me get it to work?  Tips etc??


----------



## starwood

I have a question about the ipod touch and vs 3.0.  I can't seem to find the answer anywhere else so.... 

If I upgrade to 3.0 and I have to do a restore from backup - will I lose everything in my calendar or does that get backed up as well?


----------



## Mr. Plutes

starwood said:


> I have a question about the ipod touch and vs 3.0.  I can't seem to find the answer anywhere else so....
> 
> If I upgrade to 3.0 and I have to do a restore from backup - will I lose everything in my calendar or does that get backed up as well?



you will not lost a thing. you are just updating the software.


----------



## starwood

Mr. Plutes said:


> you will not lost a thing. you are just updating the software.



Thanks - it just concerns me that everything that I read says that all data in contacts and calendar will be deleted from the touch on a restore.  From what I have read it says you download the software and then do a restore on the touch to reset the software.  I have backed up the ipod.  I have my life on my calendar and would be lost without it.


----------



## Manda

Hi, all... I've been lurking along this thread for a while now without adding anything... 

I need support of fellow iPhoners now, though, for it is a time of great sorrow... I was riding the train home on Tuesday when two kids grabbed my iPhone and took off running.  



So now, not only I am out the hundreds of dollars to replace it (I'm mid-contract and not upgrade eligible), I'm also going to worry for the rest of my life, I think, about any potentially private information that I had on that phone. I had a passcode on the screen, but they ripped it from my hands when it was on. So, theoretically, they could have read emails (or sent) or whatever before it went to sleep. And I still haven't figured out what all they _may_ be able to get to even without the passcode. I'm hoping not much and they don't have much of a choice except to restore to factory - although, I know they can get to my photos (some yucky person has pics of my kid ). I sent the remote wipe command, but once I reported the phone stolen to AT&T, they disable the SIM and they no longer works. 

My advice: turn on the passcode, set it to immediate, and set it to auto delete after 10 failed logins. And back up OFTEN.

I guess the kinda good news is that I can justify upgrading to the 3GS now. Heh.


----------



## Annette_VA

Manda said:


> Hi, all... I've been lurking along this thread for a while now without adding anything...
> 
> I need support of fellow iPhoners now, though, for it is a time of great sorrow... I was riding the train home on Tuesday when two kids grabbed my iPhone and took off running.
> 
> 
> 
> So now, not only I am out the hundreds of dollars to replace it (I'm mid-contract and not upgrade eligible), I'm also going to worry for the rest of my life, I think, about any potentially private information that I had on that phone. I had a passcode on the screen, but they ripped it from my hands when it was on. So, theoretically, they could have read emails (or sent) or whatever before it went to sleep. And I still haven't figured out what all they _may_ be able to get to even without the passcode. I'm hoping not much and they don't have much of a choice except to restore to factory - although, I know they can get to my photos (some yucky person has pics of my kid ). I sent the remote wipe command, but once I reported the phone stolen to AT&T, they disable the SIM and they no longer works.
> 
> My advice: turn on the passcode, set it to immediate, and set it to auto delete after 10 failed logins. And back up OFTEN.
> 
> I guess the kinda good news is that I can justify upgrading to the 3GS now. Heh.



Oh, no!  I'm so sorry to hear that your phone was stolen.  That's just awful!


----------



## Foolish Mortal

Manda said:


> My advice: turn on the passcode, set it to immediate, and set it to auto delete after 10 failed logins. And back up OFTEN.



As a new 3gs owner I'm guessing/hoping that's 10 CONSECUTIVE failed attempts ? And sorry to hear that some scumbags stole your phone.


----------



## Mr. Plutes

starwood said:


> Thanks - it just concerns me that everything that I read says that all data in contacts and calendar will be deleted from the touch on a restore.  From what I have read it says you download the software and then do a restore on the touch to reset the software.  I have backed up the ipod.  I have my life on my calendar and would be lost without it.



i know what you mean. i have everything on my iphone. before i had the iphone i had a samsung i760. all my contacts and calendar was on outlook. when i hook up my iphone the day i got, all my stuff when rite on my iphone. god i was so happy lol


----------



## whodini

We had a tragedy in our household the other night.  After coming back from the pool my wife runs into the bedroom, holding out my iPhone, almost in tears yelling "i'm so sorry, i didn't know it was in there, i'm sorry". It turns out she didn't know my iPhone, along with other stuff, was in the outside pocket of our cooler bag, which after emptying out she dumped the water off the back deck into the kiddy pool below.  Along with the water went my iPhone.  I quickly pulled the SIM, and put it in front of a blow dryer to get it dry ASAP.  After about 10 minutes i hit the power button, the screen barely came on, and i did hard shut down to turn off everything.  I dumped the phone into a bag of rice (a trick i read about online) and placed it in a warm place (my A/V rack in my entertainment center) for the night.  Everything is OK except for the Wifi, which has been severely crippled.  I barely get any at home now, and get about 1/2 of what I used to get at work.

I'm contemplating going in and just getting a replacement one.  Its gonna be $399 (I got a shiny new 32GB 3GS just 3 weeks ago) to replace it.

This is a cautionary tale! Always be aware of where your iPhone is.


----------



## Nicole786

whodini said:


> We had a tragedy in our household the other night.  After coming back from the pool my wife runs into the bedroom, holding out my iPhone, almost in tears yelling "i'm so sorry, i didn't know it was in there, i'm sorry". It turns out she didn't know my iPhone, along with other stuff, was in the outside pocket of our cooler bag, which after emptying out she dumped the water off the back deck into the kiddy pool below.  Along with the water went my iPhone.  I quickly pulled the SIM, and put it in front of a blow dryer to get it dry ASAP.  After about 10 minutes i hit the power button, the screen barely came on, and i did hard shut down to turn off everything.  I dumped the phone into a bag of rice (a trick i read about online) and placed it in a warm place (my A/V rack in my entertainment center) for the night.  Everything is OK except for the Wifi, which has been severely crippled.  I barely get any at home now, and get about 1/2 of what I used to get at work.
> 
> I'm contemplating going in and just getting a replacement one.  Its gonna be $399 (I got a shiny new 32GB 3GS just 3 weeks ago) to replace it.
> 
> This is a cautionary tale! Always be aware of where your iPhone is.



 I believe water damaged phones can be replaced through Apple for $199


----------



## whodini

Nicole786 said:


> I believe water damaged phones can be replaced through Apple for $199



Unfortunately that was the price for the 8GB model, which is now just the 3G.  Its $299 for the 16GB and $399 for the 32GB.  I guess that's better than the no contract price of $699.


----------



## Nicole786

whodini said:


> Unfortunately that was the price for the 8GB model, which is now just the 3G.  Its $299 for the 16GB and $399 for the 32GB.  I guess that's better than the no contract price of $699.



If you go through an Apple Store genius bar it doesn't matter what Model it is:

http://www.apple.com/support/iphone/service/faq/#warranty7


----------



## AlexDurrani

I have 8 pages on my IPod Touch.

My apps are:

ABalls
Airport Mania
Air Tycoon
Tradewinds2
Penguin 1 and 2
D. Chronicles
Stand of Food
Slideword
HD Recovery (game)
iATC
Glass Tower
Pilling Coins
TWC Max
Hidato
Model Train
Choppers
Number Crunch
AK Map
Arcade Bowl
Aroma Coffee
ATC 4.0
Battle Taire Lite
Black Jack
Check Please
Code Breaker
Cooking Star
Cooking Mama
Done Drinking
DD Map
Drop Ship
Echo
EC Map
Fast Food
Flight Control
H. Havic Lite
High Or Low
HS Map
Hooked
ICopter
Lander
LightBike
Lock 'n Roll
MK Map
Minesweep
Monster typer free
Parking Lot
RestoMaster
Rogue Touch
Sink Sub Lite
Sky Burger
Solar Quest
Space X Lite
Speed Fiend
Star Wars Force Unleashed
Star Trek
Subway (game)
SupaLite
Supermarket Mania
Theme Park
Tilt Snake
Time bomb
Time Crisis
To Do's
Toobz Free
Stone Loops
Tower Bloxz
Tweetie
Speed
Vault Breaker
WDW Maps
WDW Secrets
WDW Today
Wolf 3d (Wolfenstein 3d Game of Old)
XPense Tracker
WDW Dining
WDW Tour Guide
All Fueled up
Nurse
A+ Burger
Burger Burger 
Turbo subs
(I Must have been hungry when I got the last three games )
War Ship
Slap Jack
Burglar King
Roller Coaster
Trixel
Jungle Crash
Symbolism
Sonic 1
Gold Rush
Moonlights
touchscan
keno trek
Harry Potter
Lego GCG
Barnes and Nobles Bookstore App
Lyric Finder
Kindle (book reader)
Recycled
tweetdeck
Chase


A lot of my apps are either games or Disney related with one or two that I was trying out to see if they helped me with work.

I got the Kindle App with the recommendations of the gang on the Podcast last week.


----------



## whodini

Nicole786 said:


> If you go through an Apple Store genius bar it doesn't matter what Model it is:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/iphone/service/faq/#warranty7



Hmmm, I called my local Apple Store and they told me $399.  I have a genius bar appointment for Thursday night (1st one available).  I'll have to bring that page with me just in case.

Thanks for the info BTW.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Nicole786

I'll send you a PM


----------



## MM32830

starwood said:


> I have my life on my calendar and would be lost without it.



As iPhone owners, we all depend INCREDIBLY on the iPhone. I do the same. My calendar and contacts are probably the most important apps on the phone. 

While you can back up the data (are you SURE the data is backed up), I decided to sync my iPhone with GMail for mail and contacts and Google Calendar for the calendar. The great thing about doing this is that the mail, contacts and calendar are kept in sync. If my iPhone died tomorrow (horrors!) I can just go to my computer and access my mail, contacts and calendar. Then, after replacing the iPhone, it's a simple matter of syncing all of this (over the air, not with iTunes!).



__________________
Armand


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Such recent iPhone tragedies! Much pixie dust to you all who are now suffering from these accidents!


----------



## cap'njack.

Must have been a problem with O2 in the UK yesterday as I was totally unable to use 3g anywhere 

Enven my Wifey was able to check emails on her crummy Ericksson phone and there I am with an iPhone that I couldn't do it on!!!

Really thinking of jailbreaking my iPhone....just worried of bricking it!


----------



## luke

There was apparently a problem with o2's data yesterday (and in some places, today). I say apparently as it was fine where I am and was on 3g all day.

As for j/b ing your iPhone, it's near impossible to brick, but only do it if you're fairly confident


----------



## cap'njack.

luke said:


> There was apparently a problem with o2's data yesterday (and in some places, today). I say apparently as it was fine where I am and was on 3g all day.
> 
> As for j/b ing your iPhone, it's near impossible to brick, but only do it if you're fairly confident



Mine was out all day long yesterday...really annoyed me.

I've got a step by step instruction guide from the internet so I'm confident with following that...just be my luck that it would go wrong . 

I love how your phone looks...that's the main reason I'd do it tbh.


----------



## Anna114

So , recently I was talking to my husband while I was at work (using a land line). I realized I couldn't find my iphone. My husband went to my mobile me account, told me to go into my office parking lot and go get my phone from my Jeep, Eugene. Worked beautifully, it fell out of my purse and onto the floor. Whoop!


----------



## princesskelz

i got the iPhone 3Gs 2 days ago. 
im in love! 
i have the 32GB in black.
anyone know how to use the MMS....im so confused.
TIA


----------



## Cyrano

cap'njack. said:


> Must have been a problem with O2 in the UK yesterday as I was totally unable to use 3g anywhere
> 
> Enven my Wifey was able to check emails on her crummy Ericksson phone and there I am with an iPhone that I couldn't do it on!!!
> 
> Really thinking of jailbreaking my iPhone....just worried of bricking it!



Thought it was just us in the north


----------



## luke

Cyrano said:


> Thought it was just us in the north



seems to have been a few places without rhyme nor reason as I had no problems at all in Liverpool


----------



## cap'njack.

Cyrano said:


> Thought it was just us in the north



Seem's to have been most of the country....other than lucky Luke 



luke said:


> seems to have been a few places without rhyme nor reason as I had no problems at all in Liverpool



Lucky sausage...I just took the plunge and have jailbroken and unlocked my iPhone...just gotta try and make it look as cool as yours does now


----------



## WDWBlaze

princesskelz said:


> i got the iPhone 3Gs 2 days ago.
> im in love!
> i have the 32GB in black.
> anyone know how to use the MMS....im so confused.
> TIA



Assuming you are in  the US; AT&T has not enabled MMS on their network yet. When it is enabled, sometime later this summer, it will work just like normal messaging but you will be able to add multimedia content.


----------



## princesskelz

WDWBlaze said:


> Assuming you are in  the US; AT&T has not enabled MMS on their network yet. When it is enabled, sometime later this summer, it will work just like normal messaging but you will be able to add multimedia content.



Ahhh okay. Thanks!!


----------



## luke

Finally updated to 3.0 

Just got the Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition.  Once you get used to the slightly odd controls it's great, the voice acting is superb as ever


----------



## anonymousegirl

I'm getting my iPhone tomorrow!!!!!!

I cannot wait to play with it . . . all weekend long!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I didn't have any trouble with my iPhone a few days ago. I guess it was Luke and I who were the lucky ones! lol.


----------



## Renysmom

Anyone have TweetMic yet?  You can tweet  audio updates.. 

TweetMic is a simple and intuitive Twitter client app for the iPhone that allows you to make high-quality audio recordings or "Tweetcasts" and publish them directly to Twitter. There is no limit to how much you can record and you don't need to sign up for any additional service to start using TweetMic.

Its getting great reviews, only $1 so I think I will dl and try it out


----------



## cslittle999

Renysmom said:


> Anyone have TweetMic yet?  You can tweet  audio updates..
> 
> TweetMic is a simple and intuitive Twitter client app for the iPhone that allows you to make high-quality audio recordings or "Tweetcasts" and publish them directly to Twitter. There is no limit to how much you can record and you don't need to sign up for any additional service to start using TweetMic.
> 
> Its getting great reviews, only $1 so I think I will dl and try it out


I haven't used it personally but Mike from the Be Our Guest podcast used it through out his recent trip to WDW and the audio quality was great.


----------



## Renysmom

cslittle999 said:


> I haven't used it personally but Mike from the Be Our Guest podcast used it through out his recent trip to WDW and the audio quality was great.



Chris - That's actually where I heard about it


----------



## luke

Restored my iPhone when going onto 3.0 to clear all the junk that was slowing me down so lost most of my apps. Anyone got any recommendations of what to get to fill it back up again?


----------



## cslittle999

Renysmom said:


> Chris - That's actually where I heard about it


It was very cool following Mike around the parks. It sure made me wish my trip wasn't three weeks away. I'm tempted to get TweetMic but data roaming fees are too expensive for me to use it any kind of real time way in the US.


----------



## firsttimemom

whodini said:


> We had a tragedy in our household the other night.  After coming back from the pool my wife runs into the bedroom, holding out my iPhone, almost in tears yelling "i'm so sorry, i didn't know it was in there, i'm sorry". It turns out she didn't know my iPhone, along with other stuff, was in the outside pocket of our cooler bag, which after emptying out she dumped the water off the back deck into the kiddy pool below.  Along with the water went my iPhone.  I quickly pulled the SIM, and put it in front of a blow dryer to get it dry ASAP.  After about 10 minutes i hit the power button, the screen barely came on, and i did hard shut down to turn off everything.  I dumped the phone into a bag of rice (a trick i read about online) and placed it in a warm place (my A/V rack in my entertainment center) for the night.  Everything is OK except for the Wifi, which has been severely crippled.  I barely get any at home now, and get about 1/2 of what I used to get at work.



My iphone went for a brief swim in December (it was submerged for a good 2 min). I did exactly what you are not supposed to do- turn it off and on. The power came on, flickered and died. I didn't know the rice trick until the next day so I tried that to no avail- the darned thing wouldn't turn on. Fortunately, my AMEX purchase protection covered the original $199 so I only had to pay another $199 for a new one (argh!).

Fastforward 5 months- I saw the old phone in my office and just for grins turned it on- works perfectly now.


----------



## mla1977

Chris,

What are the dates for your trip?  I'll be there with my niece Aug 15-20.


----------



## cslittle999

mla1977 said:


> Chris,
> 
> What are the dates for your trip?  I'll be there with my niece Aug 15-20.



August 16 to 28. A split stay between BWV and AKV.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

luke said:


> Finally updated to 3.0
> 
> Just got the Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition.  Once you get used to the slightly odd controls it's great, the voice acting is superb as ever



THEY have THIS??? OMG. I went through major technical mumbo-jumbo to get it to work on our updated OS system just so the kids could see what DH and I played back in the day.

:::running::: to Itunes


----------



## luke

It's great, enhanced graphics with voice acting too, but a flick of the screen reverts it to classic graphics and controls!
I had Monkey Island 1 and 2 on my iPhone via te ScummVM emulator, but this is so much better, Dominic Amato's voice is just brilliant as always 
I'll post some screen shots (showing dffernece between classic and enhanced modes) later if I can


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hey can any of you recommend a good FM transmitter for the iPhone?  I want to get one for our drive down to Virginia next week.  Thanks.


----------



## OKW Lover

FM transmitters are a bit of a problem.  The results are highly dependent on your vehicle (where the antenna is located vis a vie the iPhone), and the area you are driving through (how close to strong FM signals you are).

I've got one by Griffen that works OK.  Its major advantage is that it lets you chose any frequency in the FM band.  Its not limited to 2-3, like many are. 

The way to use these is to first scan the FM band and find a frequency with the minimum sound/noise then tune your FM transmitter to that frequency.  You will most likely find that you'll have to change frequencies a few times on your trip as you go through larger metropolitan areas.  

Good luck.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

I have a Belkin dock/transmitter that I picked up from Walmart about 3 years ago now and it works like a charm.  Never any problems and it lets me set whatever frequency I want.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Thanks everyone.  That's helpful.


----------



## bidnow5

I have the Belkin  it works fine in non populated areas but not many places in Rhode Island. I ended up using it as a dock and use a cassette adapter with it and that works perfect


----------



## CynthiaCindy

I want to thank everyone who has posted for the information on this thread.  I made the "big change" (blackberry to iPhone) a week ago Saturday and spent the past week reading all the posts in this thread for helpful tips and aps to get.

I have to say, I love, love, love my iPhone!  (Although I do miss Verizon, which has, by far, the best coverage around D.C., and I miss having my phone work while I'm on the Metro.  However, I still have no regrets.)


----------



## jcb

After having good Verizon coverage on the Metro, I was also disappointed in having no iPhone (AT&T) coverage.  I thought I had read AT&T was going to change that.  I'll be interested to see if that happens.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just a further bit of info on the FM transmitter stuff for Dave; be sure which ever one you get that its advertised as "works with iPhone".  Some older ones only work with iPods.


----------



## luke

MrandMissVacation said:


> THEY have THIS??? OMG. I went through major technical mumbo-jumbo to get it to work on our updated OS system just so the kids could see what DH and I played back in the day.
> 
> :::running::: to Itunes



Love how you can switch between classic and enhanced:

Classic:





Enhanced:





This will keep me going on the flight to New York


----------



## cap'njack.

I've bought Monkey Island but haven't put it on my iPhone...was supposed to yesterday but spent most of the evening playing Day of the Tentacle on my PC and trying to figure out how to get it onto my iPhone


----------



## luke

Did you not just get monkey island straight to your phone?
Day of the Tentacle should be fairly easy to put on too with the ScummVM emulator


----------



## jcb

A co-worker recently purchased a new iPhone - I assume it is the 3GS.   Yesterday, my IT guy brought it to me as he was having problems setting it up to pull email from our system.

As I was playing with the setting, I noticed the signal strength bars would fluctuate wildly, from full strength and 3G to barely any signal at all (and not even EVDO).  I put the new iPhone next to mine on my desk.  My "bars" pegged at full/3G while the new ones kept "dancing."

Turns out this was the problem with her settings.  The signal would time out before it could sync with our server.

Has anyone encountered this before?  Does it mean the phone should be returned?


----------



## MM32830

jcb said:


> I noticed the signal strength bars would fluctuate wildly, from full strength and 3G to barely any signal at all (and not even EVDO).



FYI.... The E on the iPhone stands for the Edge network, not EVDO. EVDO is a Verizon Wireless product.

As to the problem with the bars dancing all over the place, it sounds like the phone may be flaky. If it does this all the time, then I would return the phone for a replacement.



_________________
Armand


----------



## mla1977

Oh carp!  Is the E a roaming thing?  It was the only network available around Tusayan near the Grand Canyon.  I would only pick up 3G in Grand Canyon Village.


----------



## maiziezoe

On Monday my DH and I each got an iPod Touch. Unless Sprint becomes an iPhone carrier/service, I will not own an iPhone but I played around with the Touch this past weekend (thanks Jason and Shanan!!!!) and I knew I could *not* live without one for another second.

My Favorite Apps are:

Kindle
Facebook
Tap Tap Revenge - the Dave Matthews Band version
The Zippo Lighter (the little kids LOVE this)
9-Toolbox
Twitterific
WDW Maps (the 12 year old loves this)
AppSniper
Word Warp

I enjoyed reading what Apps everyone else likes. I may be adding some new Apps today!


----------



## whodini

mla1977 said:


> Oh carp!  Is the E a roaming thing?  It was the only network available around Tusayan near the Grand Canyon.  I would only pick up 3G in Grand Canyon Village.



Nope, E (for Edge) is just the slower data network on AT&T.  No extra charges or anything.


----------



## vwlfan

Can I synch both devices with ITunes?


----------



## WDWBlaze

vwlfan said:


> Can I synch both devices with ITunes?



Yes, you can sync both. You will have no problems.


----------



## noladave

Last I checked, Itunes allows you to sync 5 devices, so yes, you could sync both your ipod and iphone.


----------



## DisLUV

Downloaded Tweetmic.  LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## vwlfan

Still trying to decide how or if I should pull the trigger. This is a long one with some potentially silly questions so bear with me and I offer much thanks to anyone with the acumen and the patience to answer them:

I own an ipod classic and love it. Use it mostly for podcasts and some music. It isn't nearly full on memory.

I own a pda that I use mostly for appointments and contacts and occasional microsoft word and excel work. It's got wifi and I get on internet only for email once in a while or to get online. If it worked better more often I'd be very happy with it except that it doesn't!

Am very, very interested in the Iphone 3GS, especially for its internet capacity and the zillions of apps these threads have been touting!

If I get one does the Iphone

- offer access to Outlook email easily?
- does the music and podcast capacity overload the phone? I am considering the $300 version.
- does an app out there enable you to use Office components?

And now for the REALLY confusing question: My wife and I currently have phones with Verizon accounts on the Family plan and by the way I get mixed messages about the quality of AT&T service. This bothers me, but not enough to deter me from making the switch.

The contracts are up in October and I know that we will pay a penalty if we break the contract. What I want to know is if I get the Iphone and obviously switch to AT&T AND I get another (not Iphone - phone for my wife) whether I can get a family plan for the two of us.

Assuming you can, can I do this at an Apple store or do I need to go to a Best Buy type electronics store or to an AT&T store specifically.

Anyone who can contribute to helping me decide has my great appreciation. Today is Saturday and I want so much to do this today!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

As far as outlook goes, I use the web version of outlook mail for my work email and it loads it perfectly.


----------



## dmwang9

vwlfan said:


> ... does the Iphone
> 
> - offer access to Outlook email easily?
> - does the music and podcast capacity overload the phone? I am considering the $300 version.
> - does an app out there enable you to use Office components?
> 
> And now for the REALLY confusing question: My wife and I currently have phones with Verizon accounts on the Family plan and by the way I get mixed messages about the quality of AT&T service. This bothers me, but not enough to deter me from making the switch.



As a PP said, you can use Outlook's webmail without a problem on the iPod. Also, if you have Outlook Exchange at work, you can push the email to your iPod after about a 30-second setup process.

Music and podcasts do not seem overload the phone at all. I guess it all depends on how much stuff you actually have, but so far, I've had no problems. Then again, I shelled out for the 32 GB model for this very reason...

As for MS Office access, a friend of mine uses QuickOffice and is very happy with it. He says it can access and edit Word and Excel files.


----------



## jcb

vwlfan said:


> Still trying to decide how or if I should pull the trigger. This is a long one with some potentially silly questions so bear with me and I offer much thanks to anyone with the acumen and the patience to answer them:
> 
> I own an ipod classic and love it. Use it mostly for podcasts and some music. It isn't nearly full on memory.
> 
> I own a pda that I use mostly for appointments and contacts and occasional microsoft word and excel work. It's got wifi and I get on internet only for email once in a while or to get online. If it worked better more often I'd be very happy with it except that it doesn't!
> 
> Am very, very interested in the Iphone 3GS, especially for its internet capacity and the zillions of apps these threads have been touting!
> 
> If I get one does the Iphone
> 
> - offer access to Outlook email easily?
> - does the music and podcast capacity overload the phone? I am considering the $300 version.
> - does an app out there enable you to use Office components?
> 
> And now for the REALLY confusing question: My wife and I currently have phones with Verizon accounts on the Family plan and by the way I get mixed messages about the quality of AT&T service. This bothers me, but not enough to deter me from making the switch.
> 
> The contracts are up in October and I know that we will pay a penalty if we break the contract. What I want to know is if I get the Iphone and obviously switch to AT&T AND I get another (not Iphone - phone for my wife) whether I can get a family plan for the two of us.
> 
> Assuming you can, can I do this at an Apple store or do I need to go to a Best Buy type electronics store or to an AT&T store specifically.
> 
> Anyone who can contribute to helping me decide has my great appreciation. Today is Saturday and I want so much to do this today!



I agree with Nikkibell and dmwang9 - I would go to the apple store.  Kevin bought a mac at best buy and then found he couldn't get apple store training so if there is no price difference (and there isn't unless you have best buy credit) go to the source.   I switched from verizon to AT&T at the apple store without a hassle but then I was not under contract.

I've not found AT&T coverage any worse than verizon for my area.  It is better in many spots - worse in some others.  The most obvious difference was the metro in DC

Are you really sure you want to NOT get DW an iPhone.  That would not have gone over well in my household.  Seriously, with the family plan the additional iPhone isn't that much more - though the Internet cost is the same for each phone.  If she isn't going to use internet then there shouldn't be a problem.   

I have an exchange server and the iPhone works very well with it.  Your exchange server has to be configured for web access  but that isn't usually a stopper.  I don't use push, however.  It kills the iPhone battery and I just don't need that kind of responsiveness for my e-mails. 

As to capacity, as long as you use some common sense and don't try to store all of the podcasts or too much hi-quality music on your iPhone you won't have any problem.  I only have the 8 gig and have plenty of room though I don't try to put all of my music on it (because I have a very large classical music collection at the loss-less quality).


----------



## Mickeyflower

I have read on a couple other threads that you can get Dis Radio on the iPhone, but I have not figured out how to do it.  I have a jailbroke iPhone uhm 3G (I think, I inherited it so Im not sure it was purchased fall of last year) I have done all the steps for FStream but it still says Disconnected ( I have gone into the settings and switched it to Cellular also) but it still wont work.  Anyone figure out how to get this to work or am I out of luck?


----------



## tjcrabb

Well I have finally taken the plunge and joined the club  I picked up my 32gig black iphone yesterday.  I already have about 30 plus apps.  Right now my fave is Sally's Spa, I am totally addicted! I told my sister I was doing it for her, when we go to DL in feb we wont be using each others minutes. (Yeah, she didnt believe my excuse either) Of course I thought I bought the phone for me but for some reason I never seem to have it. My dad borrows it to learn how to use the screen reader in it, he is trying to decide if he wants his company to buy it for his work phone. (It is accessible to blind people) My youngest sister (19 and cell phone obsessed, she does have her own) loves to play games and things on it. Needless to say the battery is getting its excercise. 
~Tricia


----------



## Demosthenes

noladave said:


> Last I checked, Itunes allows you to sync 5 devices, so yes, you could sync both your ipod and iphone.



FWIW, I have 3 Apple TVs, 2 iPhones and 5 iPods that all sync to my iTunes.  I have upgraded my library to iTunes + format, so maybe that is why we don't have any issues.


----------



## scoot241

Mickeyflower said:


> I have read on a couple other threads that you can get Dis Radio on the iPhone, but I have not figured out how to do it.  I have a jailbroke iPhone uhm 3G (I think, I inherited it so Im not sure it was purchased fall of last year) I have done all the steps for FStream but it still says Disconnected ( I have gone into the settings and switched it to Cellular also) but it still wont work.  Anyone figure out how to get this to work or am I out of luck?



I followed the steps in this thread and it worked perfectly:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2146821&highlight=disradio+iphone


----------



## wdwowner

Apple puts image ahead of safety ... again!

http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=5084

Plus, in the IT industry there is a large revolt against Apple and the iphone.

http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/31/i-quit-the-iphone/
and Molly Wood from CNET: Now streaming Buzz Out Loud with tips on how to sell your iPhone! Join the live stream and chat at http://cnet.com/live

Glad I never got rid of my BB.


----------



## jcb

I can't believe I'm responding to an "iPhone hate speech" post but the flaw in the first article you link to is that it assumes Apple admitted it was at fault with the "hissing" iPhone.  A company, especially a hi-tech one like Apple, often offers a "refund" that the consumer is entitled to receive "by law" (we call that a warranty in the U.S.) by agreeing (implicitly) not to challenge the customer's claim that they are entitled to the warranty replacement or refund.

It just doesn't pay for Apple to go on the defensive and investigate the cause of that iPhone malfunctioning.  It could be Apple's fault, it could be because the phone was dropped, left in a hot car, out in the rain, or, for all Apple cares, got eaten and pooped out by the donkeys in Clermont. 

Let me put it like this, do you really think every cell phone customer gives their carrier full disclosure when their cell phone acts up and they want a replacement.


----------



## cslittle999

jcb said:


> Let me put it like this, do you really think every cell phone customer gives their carrier full disclosure when their cell phone acts up and they want a replacement.


Of course they don't which is why there are moisture sensors inside phones.


----------



## wdwowner

jcb said:


> ...the first article you link to is that it assumes Apple admitted it was at fault with the "hissing" iPhone.



Another article on this subject:

http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/03/exploding-ipod-blows-up-in-apples-face/

This is not the only iphone that has exploded, many have and Apple is covering its butt by making people sign the agreement to not say a thing about it. Do a search on the interwebbies, you will see.  Also how about the white iphone that get soo hot the back discolored the device, did you see that?

Hmmmm, let me think, how many hissing and exploding cell phones does it take before recalls and really bad PR comes along?  Hope this does not happen to your phone when it is in your pocket, I bet it would hurt.


----------



## gkrykewy

Just chiming in to say that I do not have an iPhone, although I've wanted one for quite awhile (down with carrier exclusivity!). Just caved and bought T-Mobile's new Google Phone (the MyTouch 3G), and it's so cool! So much fun to play with.

Think of it as an iPhone with fewer apps, only you can replace the battery. There should be more and more apps through the end of the year, since I think every US carrier is launching some sort of high-ish profile Google/Android phone.


----------



## noladave

wow 251 posts by the apple-flamer, and my guess is that all 251 posts are about Apple and/or Iphone.. 

we all know he/she hates apple - why don't you go some place that you are welcome, or are even cared about?? 

yes, Pete, I know, don't feed the trolls.....


----------



## mla1977

Hello DISers!  I need your help again!

My computer is dead, really dead.  Unfortunately, that is the computer that I used for my itunes.  I havven't updated my iphone software with the latest update yet either.  I want to sync my phone with DBF's itunes, but before I do that I want to back up my contact list.  I'm afraid of losing that since the original list is on the old computer.  How can I back up my contact list before I sync with another itunes and especially before I update the software?


----------



## yitbos96bb

mla1977 said:


> Hello DISers!  I need your help again!
> 
> My computer is dead, really dead.  Unfortunately, that is the computer that I used for my itunes.  I havven't updated my iphone software with the latest update yet either.  I want to sync my phone with DBF's itunes, but before I do that I want to back up my contact list.  I'm afraid of losing that since the original list is on the old computer.  How can I back up my contact list before I sync with another itunes and especially before I update the software?



If you run into this in the future, just try googling Iphone Backup Software.

Here are a few links.  Never tried any of them.  But they all sound like they would do the job.   

http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/0...ur-iphone-contacts-for-free-with-idrive-lite/
http://www.iphonebackupsoftware.com/
http://iphone-backup.software.informer.com/
http://www.iphonebackupsoftware.org/
http://www.8051projects.net/forum-t24356-last.html


Good Luck!


----------



## DVCsince02

I think now is a great time to remind people of the "Ignore" option.  Just click the user name and select "view user profile".  From there click ignore.

Have a great day!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

DVCsince02 said:


> I think now is a great time to remind people of the "Ignore" option.  Just click the user name and select "view user profile".  From there click ignore.
> 
> Have a great day!




Thanks for the reminder.  I always forget that option is there.


----------



## MM32830

wdwowner said:


> Another article on this subject:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/03/exploding-ipod-blows-up-in-apples-face/
> 
> This is not the only iphone that has exploded, many have and Apple is covering its butt by making people sign the agreement to not say a thing about it. Do a search on the interwebbies, you will see.  Also how about the white iphone that get soo hot the back discolored the device, did you see that?
> 
> Hmmmm, let me think, how many hissing and exploding cell phones does it take before recalls and really bad PR comes along?  Hope this does not happen to your phone when it is in your pocket, I bet it would hurt.



Hey wdwowner:

I have to ask the question that is perhaps looming in everyone's mind (and I hope that I'm not troll feeding when I ask this). What do you have against Apple and/or more specifically the iPhone? 

I can understand that the iPhone isn't for everyone but to go on a crusade to convince everyone how bad Apple and the iPhone are is incomprehensible. There are many things I don't care for out there but I don't make it a point to convince everyone how I'm right and they're wrong. 

Life goes on....




__________________
Armand


----------



## darrengs

Let me start off by stating I am a PC guy.  I've never owned a MAC and currently do not have plans to.  (Just as a side note I have never had a virus on any one of my families PCs, though I have worked on many systems that have been infected.) I laugh whenever I see one of the Apple MAC switcher ads because in most cases when they poke fun of the PC it is something that the MAC also does or in some cases did first.

However, I own 2 IPods and I stick with them mainly because they integrate into my car stereo and podcasts are all I listen to during my commute.

With that being said, I like wdwowner did not see any value in the iPhone and even boasted to people I knew that my cell phone was capable of making phone calls and that was all I needed.  Well when the 3Gs came out and the subsidized price of $199 was announced I decided what the heck I would go for it.  Well all I can say is wow was I impressed!  So far I am extremely pleased with the phone and I look forward to having it with me this month at WDW.  It has become much more than a phone that I would use maybe twice a day to a device that I use all of the time, perhaps it should be called the iDevice.  I have taken some flak for "drinking the Kool-Aid" and buying the iPhone but I still do not see myself by any MACs and I am still not a fan of Steve Jobs or Apple.


----------



## Renysmom

Just an FYI that Mouseworld Radio now has an Iphone app and its working really well.. Just a nice thing to have as a back up to DIS Radio


----------



## mla1977

Is there a way to back this up that doesn't involve additional software?


----------



## yitbos96bb

mla1977 said:


> Is there a way to back this up that doesn't involve additional software?



Without iTunes it will be difficult.  If you are linked to a work outlook accountbor have MobileMe you will be covered.  You could try winamp... They have an iPhone plug in.  You could try hooking it to your boyfriends iTunes and see if it gives you a backup option.... I have not tried this with an iPhone so I don't know if it will let you.   The backup doesn't do music or video so it very well might.


----------



## WDWBlaze

mla1977 said:


> Hello DISers!  I need your help again!
> 
> My computer is dead, really dead.  Unfortunately, that is the computer that I used for my itunes.  I havven't updated my iphone software with the latest update yet either.  I want to sync my phone with DBF's itunes, but before I do that I want to back up my contact list.  I'm afraid of losing that since the original list is on the old computer.  How can I back up my contact list before I sync with another itunes and especially before I update the software?




Sync your phone with a google account. If something with upgrade goes wrong you can just sync the phone with the account, and you are ready to go.  

This is also good because you can access your contacts if something happens to your phone while you are away from home. You just have to sign into google.


----------



## mla1977

WDWBlaze said:


> Sync your phone with a google account. If something with upgrade goes wrong you can just sync the phone with the account, and you are ready to go.
> 
> This is also good because you can access your contacts if something happens to your phone while you are away from home. You just have to sign into google.



That sounds promising!  I've been transitioning everything over to a gmail account anyways, so I'll try this!  Thanks!


----------



## MM32830

WDWBlaze said:


> Sync your phone with a google account. If something with upgrade goes wrong you can just sync the phone with the account, and you are ready to go.
> 
> This is also good because you can access your contacts if something happens to your phone while you are away from home. You just have to sign into google.



I was just going to make this very same suggestion. I have my iPhone sync'd with Google for my contacts, calendar and email. Google recently released the ability to do this and it is a breeze to set up. 

Megan, I believe if you create a Google account and set up the sync feature, everything that is on your iPhone for contacts will be sync'd in your Google account. 



__________________
Armand


----------



## mla1977

I just googled it and it looks like th sync happens in reverse.  There were warnings that you may lose you iphone contacts in the process!  I'm going to do more research, but currently I am also afraid that in sync-ing with the new itunes, I will lose the contacts.


----------



## MM32830

There may be another solution. Take a look at:

http://www.officialwindowsmagazine....hone-contacts-to-from-iphone-to-computer.html


HTH




____________________
Armand


----------



## WDWBlaze

mla1977 said:


> I just googled it and it looks like th sync happens in reverse.  There were warnings that you may lose you iphone contacts in the process!  I'm going to do more research, but currently I am also afraid that in sync-ing with the new itunes, I will lose the contacts.



I might be misunderstanding you, but if you are worried about losing your contacts sync-ing with google there is no need to worry. It is a two way sync. Any contact in your google "My Contacts" group will be added to your phone and all your phone contacts will be added the "My Contacts" group back on google.

Personally, I manage my contacts in google. It is just easier typing in all that info on a computer. 

Also since it is and over the air sync you don't have to sync in the manner you would with itunes. Once it is set up if you do something to one it is automatically updated on the other for your calender and contacts.

I have my calendar and email sync with google as well, and have had no syncing issues.


----------



## yitbos96bb

WDWBlaze said:


> I might be misunderstanding you, but if you are worried about losing your contacts sync-ing with google there is no need to worry. It is a two way sync. Any contact in your google "My Contacts" group will be added to your phone and all your phone contacts will be added the "My Contacts" group back on google.
> 
> Personally, I manage my contacts in google. It is just easier typing in all that info on a computer.
> 
> Also since it is and over the air sync you don't have to sync in the manner you would with itunes. Once it is set up if you do something to one it is automatically updated on the other for your calender and contacts.
> 
> I have my calendar and email sync with google as well, and have had no syncing issues.



Well here's the thing and this is what she is referring too...  Its only two way AFTER the first sync.  The initial sync is one way from google to the phone.   I have not used Google specifically, but there is a BIG warning it will wipe your calendar and contacts out on the phone with the initial sync.  Furthermore, it uses Exchange Mobile Sync, which I have used, and I know for a fact that erases your phone contacts and replaces them with Outlook (or Google) contacts.  MobileME does this as well.   So unfortunately while this is a fantastic solution going forward, it doesn't fix the current problem.    

http://www.google.com/mobile/products/sync.html


Honestly, I'd just recommend biting the bullet and paying the $30 for one of the programs.   You could try iTunes on the BF's computer... it will warn you that it will erase everything so you have time to opt out.   Generally you can connect to the iPhone... I know you can update it as well as copy off Itunes Store music.  Last option, copy it all to paper and re-enter it.   At least your guarenteed to have the info.   But as I said, try the itunes and see if it will let you back it up... if not then I'd just buy one of the programs.


----------



## yitbos96bb

mla1977 said:


> I just googled it and it looks like th sync happens in reverse.  There were warnings that you may lose you iphone contacts in the process!  I'm going to do more research, but currently I am also afraid that in sync-ing with the new itunes, I will lose the contacts.



Ultimately, only you can say how valuable your contacts are.  Are they worth $20-30?  If so, buy a program that you know 100% will work.    Tansee has good reviews, will do the job and is about $23.     

If they aren't then take a risk with one of the free options mentioned... or write down the information.   Personally, I would pay the $23.  But that is just me.


----------



## HappyGrumpy

Two words for app user's..... Flight Control!

Ok so I lied...Pocket God, Mover and Zombieville

Disney Park apps are fun to have as well


----------



## WDWBlaze

yitbos96bb said:


> Well here's the thing and this is what she is referring too...  Its only two way AFTER the first sync.  The initial sync is one way from google to the phone.   I have not used Google specifically, but there is a BIG warning it will wipe your calendar and contacts out on the phone with the initial sync.  Furthermore, it uses Exchange Mobile Sync, which I have used, and I know for a fact that erases your phone contacts and replaces them with Outlook (or Google) contacts.  MobileME does this as well.   So unfortunately while this is a fantastic solution going forward, it doesn't fix the current problem.
> 
> http://www.google.com/mobile/products/sync.html
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'd just recommend biting the bullet and paying the $30 for one of the programs.   You could try iTunes on the BF's computer... it will warn you that it will erase everything so you have time to opt out.   Generally you can connect to the iPhone... I know you can update it as well as copy off Itunes Store music.  Last option, copy it all to paper and re-enter it.   At least your guarenteed to have the info.   But as I said, try the itunes and see if it will let you back it up... if not then I'd just buy one of the programs.



I have done this with 3 iPhones (wife's, mine, and a friend's).

We all had contacts moved from our old phones on the sim cards. We synced using this method, and all our contacts on our phone moved to google, and from google to our phone.

I even have a contact for 611 in google  because it was one of the contacts on my old phone. Maybe that was the key. We all have our original set of contacts saved to our sim card.


----------



## Friend_of_Piglet

I'm joining the club....Got my iphone today. 

I have so much to learn.


----------



## cap'njack.

wdwowner said:


> Glad I never got rid of my BB.



I'm very glad you are happy with your BB. I personally cannot stand the BB (my wife has the Curve) but hey...the world would be very boring if we all liked the same things wouldn't it


----------



## scoot241

scoot241 said:


> I followed the steps in this thread and it worked perfectly:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2146821&highlight=disradio+iphone



Also, I found that WunderRadio works well to stream Live365 streams, better than FStream IMO.  WunderRadio, last I checked, isn't a free app though.


----------



## heartsy77

I have only had my iphone for a month. I can not figure out how to download a new ring tone! Ideally I would like a song... but at this point I settle for a different sound! HELP! I sure this has been asked before but I didn't have time to search this whole thread. THANKS


----------



## jcb

Try this.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32421093&postcount=482

Another way:

http://www.intomobile.com/2008/10/0...ate-free-iphone-ringtones-using-itunes-8.html 

You can always pay apple for the ringtone.  Download the music, right mouse click on it, then select "create ringtone" and follow the directions..


----------



## cslittle999

heartsy77 said:


> I have only had my iphone for a month. I can not figure out how to download a new ring tone! Ideally I would like a song... but at this point I settle for a different sound! HELP! I sure this has been asked before but I didn't have time to search this whole thread. THANKS


iPod Republic has an article on how to use iTunes to create ringtones.


----------



## cslittle999

You can also use Garageband to create ringtones too.

http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20090331112303193

You can get some really creative results.


----------



## heartsy77

I downloaded a song how do I make it my ringtone? It came from Itunes. I have tried but I don't even see my itunes library on my phone but that is my only song!


----------



## jcb

There could be any number of reasons for this.  Most likely, you need to check the sync settings when your iphone is plugged in to your computer.  Make sure the settings say to synchronize all songs.  

If you already have an ipod you may want to create playlists and only synchronize some of those to your iphone.

You create a ringtone in itunes (I think I explained how in a prior post) once you have downloaded the song.  (Maybe I misread your post, but I took it as asking how you create the ringtone on the iphone itself.)


----------



## pasofan

I have now entered the land of those who have  For the time being, I inherited my hubby's iPhone 2G when he got the new 3Gs over the weekend for his birthday.  I made him a deal--he gets his now, for his birthday, and I get a new 3Gs when I reach my weight loss goal.  I'm almost halfway there


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

HappyGrumpy said:


> Two words for app user's..... Flight Control!
> :



Have you tried Harbor Master?  It's similar to Flight Control, but with boats and cargo.


----------



## exwdwcm

i am not part of the borg, i mean uh collective! 

i got a pretty basic one- 3G, 8mg.  I don't use my phone a ton, so I didn't feel the need to go overboard, didn't need video, which is all that the 3Gs woud basically give me that i might possibly use.  I don't store a lot on my phone either- i manage my music on my ipod and library and move stuff off my phone as needed, so 8g should be plenty for me. 

anyhow- enjoying it a lot so far!!!!   i have a ton of apps now too! can't wait to use it in disney!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Michelle, I also have the 3G. You can store A TON on it. I don't use it for videos or songs (as of yet), but know you can have thousands loaded plus hundreds of apps so go crazy!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'm going absolutely crazy. Somebody posted an excellent ringtone site on here awhile back and I used it for a few Disney tones. I can't find it in my favorites or on here. It was SO easy to use. I have no luck making my own ringtones. 

Anybody know what the site was?


----------



## luke

I think it was myxer, Nikki


----------



## Annette_VA

Ariel Wanna-be said:


> Have you tried Harbor Master?  It's similar to Flight Control, but with boats and cargo.



My DH is *hooked *on Harbor Master.  I get so sick of hearing the sound of him moving boats around.


----------



## luke

Just let DW have a play on mine and think she is gonna get one now, the collective grows


----------



## starwood

I found a great countdown app for a cruise.  It's called always be cruising.  It's free.  You put in when you are cruising and what ship you are sailing on.


----------



## Renysmom

starwood said:


> I found a great countdown app for a cruise.  It's called always be cruising.  It's free.  You put in when you are cruising and what ship you are sailing on.



Starwood Thanks.. Just snagged it


----------



## exwdwcm

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'm going absolutely crazy. Somebody posted an excellent ringtone site on here awhile back and I used it for a few Disney tones. I can't find it in my favorites or on here. It was SO easy to use. I have no luck making my own ringtones.
> 
> Anybody know what the site was?


 


luke said:


> I think it was myxer, Nikki


awesome- i was just looking for ringtones the other night- disney is even better, well except the strange looks i might get from my boss when 'when you wish upon a star' or 'you can fly' plays when it rings.


----------



## luke

exwdwcm said:


> awesome- i was just looking for ringtones the other night- disney is even better, well except the strange looks i might get from my boss when 'when you wish upon a star' or 'you can fly' plays when it rings.



You can get the DCL "When you wish upon a star" horn too


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

exwdwcm said:


> awesome- i was just looking for ringtones the other night- disney is even better, well except the strange looks i might get from my boss when 'when you wish upon a star' or 'you can fly' plays when it rings.


I just changed the ringtone for my mother-in-law from Poor Unfortunate Souls to a clip from the Pirates movie - now her ringtone says, "Why's the rum always gone?"

You can get clips of movies to use as your ringtone from this site (free!):
http://www.moviewavs.com/Movies.html


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Woohoo....i've just joined the club.  We just picked up my new 16g 3GS and its now on charge for the first time.  I can't wait to play with it.


----------



## luke

luke said:


> Just let DW have a play on mine and think she is gonna get one now, the collective grows



So she went out today and got one!!

Having fun here teaching her to use it


----------



## rotlex

Haven't posted in here for a bit, but wanted to share this tidbit. 

I've always been a hard core screen protector and case user on my phones, including my iPhone.  Well, about a week ago, I broke the case, don't ask, while it was off the phone.  Frustrated me, but I didn't have time to pick up another one.  I also had a really old screen protector on it, and took that off as well.

Anyway, long story short, I'm NEVER putting "clothes" on my iPhone again!  I forgot just how sleek this thing really is, and how good it looks "naked".   I also never realized just how nice the screen looks, and reacts, without a protector on it.  So far, it's been a week, and I'm loving it.  I generally keep the thing in my left front pocket, with nothing else in there.

So how many other iPhone lovers out there like to go naked with it?


----------



## luke

rotlex said:


> So how many other iPhone lovers out there like to go naked with it?



Never had a case for it, mainly as it looks ugly as hell with most cases on it and I'm very vain


----------



## vwlfan

I have always enjoyed using my ipod in the car to the point that I rarely listen to the radio itself anymore.

I got an Iphone about 3 weeks ago and am thrilled with all of it. Still learning a few things... next topic, GPS!

But when I tried to plug my iphone to the fm transmitter I got a message about it not being compatiblle with my iphone.

So I have begun the grand search for an fm transmitter compatible with the iphone, will play the ipod component, AND get my phone messages AND charge too.

All the reviews on the various sites including the Apple store are confusing and very few are positive about any one brand.

Does anyone use their Iphone in the car with a successful FM transmitter?

Thanks


----------



## bidnow5

I get that message sometimes but it still works fine


----------



## scoot241

vwlfan said:


> I have always enjoyed using my ipod in the car to the point that I rarely listen to the radio itself anymore.
> 
> I got an Iphone about 3 weeks ago and am thrilled with all of it. Still learning a few things... next topic, GPS!
> 
> But when I tried to plug my iphone to the fm transmitter I got a message about it not being compatiblle with my iphone.
> 
> So I have begun the grand search for an fm transmitter compatible with the iphone, will play the ipod component, AND get my phone messages AND charge too.
> 
> All the reviews on the various sites including the Apple store are confusing and very few are positive about any one brand.
> 
> Does anyone use their Iphone in the car with a successful FM transmitter?
> 
> Thanks



FM transmitters by their very nature are finicky. It depends on how clear of a channel you can get, etc. This is why reviews vary wildly. 

I do have to ask what the error message that popped up was. Some messages say that the phone won't charge, while others say that the accessory is incompatible. If it just won't charge, you can still use it.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

vwlfan said:


> I have always enjoyed using my ipod in the car to the point that I rarely listen to the radio itself anymore.
> 
> I got an Iphone about 3 weeks ago and am thrilled with all of it. Still learning a few things... next topic, GPS!
> 
> But when I tried to plug my iphone to the fm transmitter I got a message about it not being compatiblle with my iphone.
> 
> So I have begun the grand search for an fm transmitter compatible with the iphone, will play the ipod component, AND get my phone messages AND charge too.
> 
> All the reviews on the various sites including the Apple store are confusing and very few are positive about any one brand.
> 
> Does anyone use their Iphone in the car with a successful FM transmitter?
> 
> Thanks



I use a Belkin that I purchased at Walmart.  I believe it was around $80-$90.  I've never had a problem and am able to use the phone, ipod & charging without issue.  Messages just play back through the stereo as do the phone calls if I answer while it is in the dock.


----------



## traylorc

rotlex said:


> Haven't posted in here for a bit, but wanted to share this tidbit.
> 
> I've always been a hard core screen protector and case user on my phones, including my iPhone.  Well, about a week ago, I broke the case, don't ask, while it was off the phone.  Frustrated me, but I didn't have time to pick up another one.  I also had a really old screen protector on it, and took that off as well.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I'm NEVER putting "clothes" on my iPhone again!  I forgot just how sleek this thing really is, and how good it looks "naked".   I also never realized just how nice the screen looks, and reacts, without a protector on it.  So far, it's been a week, and I'm loving it.  I generally keep the thing in my left front pocket, with nothing else in there.
> 
> So how many other iPhone lovers out there like to go naked with it?



Nothing wrong with going with a "naked" iphone as long as you can deal with the potential financial consequences if something happens to your phone.  

I realize as soon as I post this there will be 125 people who respond "I don't keep my iphone in a case and NOTHING has ever happened to it".


----------



## tarak

rotlex said:


> Haven't posted in here for a bit, but wanted to share this tidbit.
> 
> I've always been a hard core screen protector and case user on my phones, including my iPhone.  Well, about a week ago, I broke the case, don't ask, while it was off the phone.  Frustrated me, but I didn't have time to pick up another one.  I also had a really old screen protector on it, and took that off as well.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I'm NEVER putting "clothes" on my iPhone again!  I forgot just how sleek this thing really is, and how good it looks "naked".   I also never realized just how nice the screen looks, and reacts, without a protector on it.  So far, it's been a week, and I'm loving it.  I generally keep the thing in my left front pocket, with nothing else in there.
> 
> So how many other iPhone lovers out there like to go naked with it?



I go without a case or cover depending on where I'm going.  If I'm throwing it in my purse, I use a case so I don't have to worry about it.  If I want to stick it in my pocket, I don't bother with a case, because it's too bulky.  However, if I'm going to Hershey Park (near my house) or some other place where I'm really worried about my phone, I take out the SIM card, put it into my old regular phone so I can make and receive calls.  
I did drop my older iphone (I have a 3Gs now, which was an upgrade from the 3G), on the concrete floor of our garage a few times.  It never affected the phone.  It was pretty scraped up, though.  I do know someone who dropped hers on a sidewalk and cracked the screen.


----------



## Willow1213

I keep mine in a case at all times. I was fortunate enough that the two times that I dropped in on concrete (in the same week ) it was kept completely protected in its case. I do not, however, have a screen protector. I usually do, but I am picky about them and only use the "anti-glare" kind. The others don't feel right under my fingers. To me, the screen protector is all about keeping it clean. 

Oh, and just FYI, you can use Windex on your phone - (not the ammonia kind). Just spray very lightly on a cloth and wipe on. Be sure to use a dry cloth to remove streaks afterward.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

rotlex said:


> Haven't posted in here for a bit, but wanted to share this tidbit.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I'm NEVER putting "clothes" on my iPhone again!  I forgot just how sleek this thing really is, and how good it looks "naked".   I also never realized just how nice the screen looks, and reacts, without a protector on it.  So far, it's been a week, and I'm loving it.  I generally keep the thing in my left front pocket, with nothing else in there.
> 
> So how many other iPhone lovers out there like to go naked with it?



I had an Ifrogz case on mine for all of a day and then my DD confiscated it to use on her phone.  A week later not one of the four of us had a case on our phones.  I never had a case on my original Iphone and that took lots of abuse.  I figure if I damage the phone that is what I bought Applecare for in the first place.


----------



## rotlex

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> I had an Ifrogz case on mine for all of a day and then my DD confiscated it to use on her phone.  A week later not one of the four of us had a case on our phones.  I never had a case on my original Iphone and that took lots of abuse.  I figure if I damage the phone that is what I bought Applecare for in the first place.



That's kinda where I'm at.  I love the thing with no case or screen protector now, and figure heck, it's a year old.  If something happens to it, I do have Apple Care, yeah, I know, not really for physical damage, but in another year, I'll be up for a renewal, and probably a new phone anyway.   Why keep it pristine when it will be due for a replacment.


----------



## vwlfan

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> I use a Belkin that I purchased at Walmart.  I believe it was around $80-$90.  I've never had a problem and am able to use the phone, ipod & charging without issue.  Messages just play back through the stereo as do the phone calls if I answer while it is in the dock.



I get a message, something like "do I want to switch to airport mode?" -- what does that mean?

So, my present fm transmitter should be ok to use?


----------



## scoot241

vwlfan said:


> I get a message, something like "do I want to switch to airport mode?" -- what does that mean?
> 
> So, my present fm transmitter should be ok to use?



It means that the phone portion of the iPhone may make noise in the FM transmitter.  It's a buzzing noise that can be very irritating.  Airplane mode turns the phone radios off.

You can try using it without Airplane Mode on and see if it works well.  If not, look into getting a new one.


----------



## Manda

rotlex said:


> So how many other iPhone lovers out there like to go naked with it?



I much prefer mine naked and carried one (well, two, actually - upgrade in there) for over a year and half naked. Dropped it several times in rather spectacular ways without serious damage. I did break the silence switch on the 1st gen - crushed it in so it wouldn't switch. And I had a teeny scratch in the middle of the screen on my 3G. And then this happened:






Yes, it's held together with scotch tape.  After I got my new one, I carried it in a Speck CandyShell case. I think it does the best job of maintaining the look and feel of the iPhone while still trapping it in a case. Of course, then my iPhone and spiffy case were stolen from me. And now I have my new iPhone 3GS, but still haven't acquired a new case for it. 


(And, yes, that's a picture of my kid at Disney World - with his birthday pin on his hat and his pin lanyard around his neck. Which makes this post On Topic, right.  )


----------



## Coach81

Have you guys heard about the new Toy Story Midway Mania app?


----------



## darrengs

Yup,

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2258540


----------



## darrengs

rotlex said:


> So how many other iPhone lovers out there like to go naked with it?



I do prefer the look of the "naked" iPhone, but it actually bothers my ear on the rare occasions that I am actually using it as a phone. So I have the extra bulky look of the OtterBox.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

There's no way in holy heck I'd go without a case for my iPhone. I'm too clumsy and refuse to risk dropping it and breaking it.


----------



## Renysmom

*NikkiBell* said:


> There's no way in holy heck I'd go without a case for my iPhone. I'm too clumsy and refuse to risk dropping it and breaking it.



Me too Nikki.. I finally found a flip case and love it.  Took forever to locate a good one that wasn't ridiculously priced


----------



## jns

anyone any info on the new Tom tom apps


----------



## Cyrano

*NikkiBell* said:


> There's no way in holy heck I'd go without a case for my iPhone. I'm too clumsy and refuse to risk dropping it and breaking it.



I have not found a case that does not spoils the feel of the iPhone, so I am current au naturale


----------



## whodini

jns said:


> anyone any info on the new Tom tom apps



The TomTom app is now available for $99.99.  I'm seeing a lot of mixed reviews on it, mostly that it works better than the other GPS apps, but its still not as good as it should be for something that Apple touted at WWDC.  No traffic, no spoken street names, POIs are out of date, no separate volume control, doesn't use "standard" iPhone map controls (drag, pinch, etc), no mention of the mount that it was being shown with.  Basically missing a lot of the features that are in the standalone TomTom models.

Oh, and its 3GB big.


----------



## luke

Well summed up, but for the benefit of the question asker, the uk and Ireland one is only 250mb


----------



## yitbos96bb

whodini said:


> The TomTom app is now available for $99.99.  I'm seeing a lot of mixed reviews on it, mostly that it works better than the other GPS apps, but its still not as good as it should be for something that Apple touted at WWDC.  No traffic, no spoken street names, POIs are out of date, no separate volume control, doesn't use "standard" iPhone map controls (drag, pinch, etc), no mention of the mount that it was being shown with.  Basically missing a lot of the features that are in the standalone TomTom models.
> 
> Oh, and its 3GB big.



The mount is rumored to cost $90.  The big question remains will Tom Tom update the app for free for life or charge updates like they do with their standalone GPS.  

For $190, I would go out and just buy a standalone.  You can get a Tom Tom XL that has better feature sets than the iPhone app for $100 at Best Buy.  Plus, you don't have the pain of directions being interuppted by a call or message.


----------



## bidnow5

I think it's a bad move on Tom Tom's part I guarantee they will charge $9.99 a quarter to update the maps but they don't tell you that. I wouldn't mind paying for updates if the app was reasonable. I think it's a mistake to charge so much


----------



## Coach81

*NikkiBell* said:


> There's no way in holy heck I'd go without a case for my iPhone. I'm too clumsy and refuse to risk dropping it and breaking it.




Amen!  I've only had mine for a week or so, and I've dropped it 3 times


----------



## Coach81

whodini said:


> The TomTom app is now available for $99.99.  I'm seeing a lot of mixed reviews on it, mostly that it works better than the other GPS apps, but its still not as good as it should be for something that Apple touted at WWDC.  No traffic, no spoken street names, POIs are out of date, no separate volume control, doesn't use "standard" iPhone map controls (drag, pinch, etc), no mention of the mount that it was being shown with.  Basically missing a lot of the features that are in the standalone TomTom models.
> 
> Oh, and its 3GB big.



No thanks.. I'll stay with my little cheap GPS that I got at office depot about 5 years ago during a black Friday sale for $75.00   It gets us back and forth to Disney just fine, thank you very much!


----------



## luke

Coach81 said:


> No thanks.. I'll stay with my little cheap GPS that I got at office depot about  years ago during a black Friday sale for $75.00   It gets us back and forth to Disney just fine, thank you very much!



My TomTom app cost less 

To be fair, the TomTom app is pretty good, and is a step in the right direction as far as Sat Navs go, it will kill the battery without a cradle tho


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Coach81 said:


> No thanks.. I'll stay with my little cheap GPS that I got at office depot about  years ago during a black Friday sale for $75.00   It gets us back and forth to Disney just fine, thank you very much!



I agree.  I already had a Garmin GPS and I'll use that over the Iphone GPS apps any day.  Plus I like to listed to my Ipod while I drive.  Of course I'm assuming that isn't an option if your using the phone as a GPS unit.  I could be wrong.


----------



## luke

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> Plus I like to listed to my Ipod while I drive.  Of course I'm assuming that isn't an option if your using the phone as a GPS unit.  I could be wrong.



Just did a quick trial, and you CAN listen to your iPod while TomTom is running - it cuts out to give you the directions, then carries on with what you're listening to


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

luke said:


> Just did a quick trial, and you CAN listen to your iPod while TomTom is running - it cuts out to give you the directions, then carries on with what you're listening to



Good to know if I ever have to resort to the app.  For now I'll keep my bestest friend Mr. Garmin on my dash at the ready.  He's never failed me.


----------



## Coach81

luke said:


> Just did a quick trial, and you CAN listen to your iPod while TomTom is running - it cuts out to give you the directions, then carries on with what you're listening to



Very nice.. good information to know!!!


----------



## jcb

I had said in a prior post, http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32896982&postcount=636, there was no iPHone (AT&T) coverage on the DC Metro.

That seems to be changing this fall in the 20 busiest stops.  The list is in this article.

I just thought I should set the record straight.


----------



## cm387

hope i can hijack this thread just for a bit...will i regret getting the basic 8gb or should i bite the bullet and go for the 16 gb gs?  thanks in advance for the opinions!!


----------



## scoot241

Get the 3gs. Not for the space but for the increased processor speed and RAM.


----------



## yitbos96bb

cm387 said:


> hope i can hijack this thread just for a bit...will i regret getting the basic 8gb or should i bite the bullet and go for the 16 gb gs?  thanks in advance for the opinions!!



I'd go with the 3gs.  It's faster has better battery depending on what you are doing, more advanced features and most important more rAm... I had a lot of freeze ups with my 3g...haven't had them with my 3gs.  also far less drops than before.  The 3gs Is what they should have released last year.


----------



## Nicole786

I thought it would help in the 3g vs. 3gs decision if I posted some videos I took with my camera on a recent trip to WDW!  I was really impressed with the quality!

http://www.twitvid.com/24546

(Ignore the random shouting of "yeah!" that was my 17 year old brother a little excited about fantasmic)

http://www.twitvid.com/C1C38

http://www.twitvid.com/07BAD

Wishes:

http://www.twitvid.com/82F90


----------



## cm387

I knew I could count on you guys for a quick and informed response!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Coach81

cm387 said:


> hope i can hijack this thread just for a bit...will i regret getting the basic 8gb or should i bite the bullet and go for the 16 gb gs?  thanks in advance for the opinions!!



I went all out.. 'cause I am still a teenager sometimes with my decision making and got a 32 gb GS.  I spent way too much for it.. but I like the fact that I can watch "The Dark Knight" with head phones any time I want.  I've also been able to use the movie rentals from Itunes (rented Punisher - Warzone & the Soloist so far) to check out some movies on my Iphone as well.  I like knowing that I basically have unlimited space.

My wife just wanted the 8 gb 3G.. she is completely happy with it... and has already loaded up several Disney Apps on it.. and constantly researching for more!!!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## dmwang9

cm387 said:


> hope i can hijack this thread just for a bit...will i regret getting the basic 8gb or should i bite the bullet and go for the 16 gb gs?  thanks in advance for the opinions!!



When it comes to memory and storage space, I've always gone with the "get as much as you can" rule, because I seem to eventually use it all. YMMW, of course.


----------



## Renysmom

Did you guys know there is a Chipolte app now?  You put in your location and it tells you where the closest ones are, pick your choice, place your order and hit send. 

Your order is suppose to be ready when you get there..  I am gonna try it next week..


----------



## heartsy77

Has anyone heard when software update for picture text messages is going to be? I was told Aug well Aug is almost over!


----------



## luke

heartsy77 said:


> Has anyone heard when software update for picture text messages is going to be? I was told Aug well Aug is almost over!



The software update has been done (3.0) but you guys need to wait for AT&T to sort out the carrier part of it. Works well tho here in the uk


----------



## Coach81

I'm still waiting for 3G here where I live in Louisiana.  They say within the next few months.. I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## drakethib

Does anyone know of an app like a to do list that my wife could use to sync her task list over the air?

Thanks


----------



## scoot241

drakethib said:


> Does anyone know of an app like a to do list that my wife could use to sync her task list over the air?
> 
> Thanks



Where is her task list stored?  If it's just text, Evernote might be a good solution for you.


----------



## cslittle999

drakethib said:


> Does anyone know of an app like a to do list that my wife could use to sync her task list over the air?
> 
> Thanks


I use OmniFocus on my Mac and my iPhone. Pricey but a great pair of apps.


----------



## DVCsince02

Just installed the FREE Radio Disney app.


----------



## satorifound

My kids are loving mouth off

I like to play distant shores when I am doing the all night shift.  Bejeweled is one of my faves.  I also downloaded Jack's Pack with Nightmare Before Xmas wallpapers.


----------



## padisneylover

Subscribing.  I have an I Touch and not the phone thanks to the Dis Board. Now with this thread I am going broke again with applications.


----------



## Coach81

My wife has become COMPLETELY ADDICTED to Disney apps!!!!  She showed me one last night (think it was called WDpal or something), it keeps track of all dining credits used and remaining, as well as all discounts available throughout Disney World.  She also has an interactive park map app, and the dining plan app.. 

We can't wait to use all of them this


----------



## challer

While I'm not an iPhone user, I found this article interesting. Thought I'd share.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/03/technology/companies/03att.html


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

DVCsince02 said:


> Just installed the FREE Radio Disney app.



TYVM!  I just downloaded this as well!


----------



## WDWBlaze

MMS is finally coming to AT&T on Sept 25. Not that I use them much but it's nice to have a feature that we've been paying for and has been available on phones for over 5 years.

On a sadder note TomTom has pushed back the date of their cradle until Oct. Guess I'll just stick is AT&T Navigator till then


----------



## TMcDwyer

WDWBlaze said:


> MMS is finally coming to AT&T on Sept 25. Not that I use them much but it's nice to have a feature that we've been paying for and has been available on phones for over 5 years.



Subbing to this thread...what is MMS?


----------



## WDWBlaze

TMcDwyer said:


> Subbing to this thread...what is MMS?



Multi-Media Messaging Service

These are text messages you can add pictures, audio and video too.

iPhone can only do SMS (Simple Messaging Service) right now. Meaning you can only send text. 

MMS has been around for 5 years or so and is standard in just about every phone (including those sold by AT&T besides the iPhone).

side note - MMS is only coming to the 3G and 3Gs


----------



## luke

Mms works pretty well on the iPhone


----------



## lorax123

subbing...

yeah for picture MMS'ing! About time!


----------



## Gav N Becx

luke said:


> Mms works pretty well on the iPhone



Is good to see that O2 managed to release something before AT&T...but in an age where email (& attachments) are easily accessible over mobile devices (and lets face it MOST people do), I don't really see the advantage of MMS anymore. 4 text messages for one MMS is great if you have a bundle but can get expensive if not.

Can anyone recommend a good wait time app for WDW? Preferably free but I don't mind paying $1-$2 if it's reasonably accurate. I have 'WDW Wait Times' and will be using it for the first time in two weeks, so no idea on how accurate it will be (is based solely on feedback from other Iphone users with the app and am guessing that won't be many!).


----------



## dvcfamily41801

I have read pretty much this entire thread!!  I just got an Ipod Touch for my birthday and I am loving it!

I have been busy downloading any free apps that I can....but I am giving myself a budget of $25.00 to spend on apps.  What would you buy?  I would like to get Toy Story Mania for sure!

Look forward to hearing some suggestions.  Looking for games, anything cooking/house/home 

Thanks!!


----------



## lorax123

Gav N Becx said:


> Is good to see that O2 managed to release something before AT&T...but in an age where email (& attachments) are easily accessible over mobile devices (and lets face it MOST people do), I don't really see the advantage of MMS anymore. 4 text messages for one MMS is great if you have a bundle but can get expensive if not.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good wait time app for WDW? Preferably free but I don't mind paying $1-$2 if it's reasonably accurate. I have 'WDW Wait Times' and will be using it for the first time in two weeks, so no idea on how accurate it will be (is based solely on feedback from other Iphone users with the app and am guessing that won't be many!).



maybe in the UK there is more mobile email access but not in the states. I know plenty of people that just have non-smart phones with no email access. 

Besides it's frustrating to just not snap a pic and be able to send it somebody through MMS.


----------



## astrodrummergirl

My iPhone seems to be playing up on me 

Most of my phone calls go straight to answer phone, and texts take a lot longer to come through. Also, charged it last night and it wasn't getting past 20%. I did get it charged up in the end, had to turn it off and on again a few times 

I don't know why its doing this, my only thought that I've been playing with cydia, and downloading themes for it, found an awesome Fallout 3 one XD

@ Luke: How did you get the WALL-E theme and the others? Theres not that good a selection on Cydia, and I've seen loads online, but no idea how to transfer them from PC to iPhone.


----------



## WDWBlaze

Gav N Becx said:


> Is good to see that O2 managed to release something before AT&T...but in an age where email (& attachments) are easily accessible over mobile devices (and lets face it MOST people do), I don't really see the advantage of MMS anymore. 4 text messages for one MMS is great if you have a bundle but can get expensive if not.



In my world most people don't have smart-phone's and of the ones that do they are so use to sending MMS that it is their default method. 

For me receiving MMS directly to my phone will be the greatest part of this. The current website they have to retrieve them is horrible


----------



## danagirl

I love the toy story mania game!!!! Its really a lot of fun! My daughter loves the disney puzzle slider...plus when you get a new puzzle you can keep the picture and make it a wall paper...also love the yard sale games (hidden picture), puzzlings, sallys spa, ranch rush,doodle jump, airport mania, and you gotta have pocket god...lol...maybe i spend too much time playing games on my i phone but its sure helps when waiting in line to pick up the kid..


----------



## luke

astrodrummergirl said:


> @ Luke: How did you get the WALL-E theme and the others? Theres not that good a selection on Cydia, and I've seen loads online, but no idea how to transfer them from PC to iPhone.



I get all my themes from cydia, including the WALL-E one. Check out what repos you have in cydia, maybe you don't have the ones with most of the themes on? The best 2 I've manually put on (ie cydia didn't have them as repos automatically) are the xsellize and hackulo.us ones.

For themes that you get on the computer that you want to put into your phone you need to soft shell into your phone. I think you get something like 'opensource' from cydia then 'WinSSH' for your computer, I could be wrong tho.

For your problems, I don't think using cydia would kill battery any more than using safari, but themes do use more battery than not running one. I'd back everything up then rejailbreak as I was having odd problems (like podcasts not deleting with a manual swipe on the iPod - they'd delete but would be back again a day later!!) on jailbroken 2.xx but since going to 3.0 seems ok, I've not bothered with 3.01 yet.

Let me know how you get on 

ps this is the longest, most complicated thing I've ever posted from my iPhone


----------



## LizAgna

I have had my iPhone for 2 weeks now and I added a few apps Gmail, GPush & Zoom right after I got the phone and they have worked great.  Well, tonight I download some Disney ones...Hidden Mickey's, Radio Disney and Disney's All Star Cards (I paid 4.99 for this one).  The card game won't work at all and now the icons and the names of the apps are all mixed up.  I have deleted and re-downloaded the card game.  I have synched several times.  Does anyone have suggestions of anything else I can do?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

LizAgna said:


> I have had my iPhone for 2 weeks now and I added a few apps Gmail, GPush & Zoom right after I got the phone and they have worked great.  Well, tonight I download some Disney ones...Hidden Mickey's, Radio Disney and Disney's All Star Cards (I paid 4.99 for this one).  The card game won't work at all and now the icons and the names of the apps are all mixed up.  I have deleted and re-downloaded the card game.  I have synched several times.  Does anyone have suggestions of anything else I can do?



Which Iphone do you have, do you have the 3GS?  I ask because I looked at buying that same Disney card game the other day but when I read the description it says it does not work yet with the 3GS...so maybe that is the problem?  I think it said they were working on a fix for sometime in September, so maybe you just have to wait until the update if that is your issue.


----------



## LizAgna

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> Which Iphone do you have, do you have the 3GS?  I ask because I looked at buying that same Disney card game the other day but when I read the description it says it does not work yet with the 3GS...so maybe that is the problem?  I think it said they were working on a fix for sometime in September, so maybe you just have to wait until the update if that is your issue.



I have the 3GS.  I guess I should have read about the game.  That's what I get for trying to buy apps while watching college football.    I deleted all 3 that I had purchased and then reloaded the Gmail, Hidden Mickey's and Radio Disney and now all of the icons and names match up.  Thanks!!  I'll keep a look out for when the upgrade for the card game happens.


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

I am a new user- just got my iphone last monday and am completely in love.. But, I need an app that is simple to use but that I can make a spreadsheet on. It would be great if I can transfer from home computer to app as well ( we use windows.) What I need especially is that I have a booth at a Antique mall. I need to keep track of what items I have put there and what prices are so whn I get the inevitavle calls of a price tag has fallen off- I can look it up whever I am.
Any recommendations?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

LizAgna said:


> I have the 3GS.  I guess I should have read about the game.  That's what I get for trying to buy apps while watching college football.    I deleted all 3 that I had purchased and then reloaded the Gmail, Hidden Mickey's and Radio Disney and now all of the icons and names match up.  Thanks!!  I'll keep a look out for when the upgrade for the card game happens.



No problem-I almost purchased it without seeing that myself.  I'll be watching to see if they update it soon because it looks like it would be cool to have on the phone.


----------



## vwlfan

So last week I am at an Apple Store for a class they offered about the Iphone (pretty informative btw). I ask the presenter about a viable fm transmitter for the Iphone and she pointed to a whole wall filled with fm transmitters. I ask a salesgirl about the best one and she doesn't really have a clue. A fellow standing nearby volunteered that I wait for the tom tom cradle. I was fine with that answer except I forgot to mention to him that I don't want the tom tom app, very happy with my Garmin thank you.

So I still haven't found a recommendation for an iphone fm transmitter that charges the phone, plays the ipod, answers the calls whilst plugged into the transmitter.

But, while at my doctor the other day, he volunteered that I could turn on the bluetooth in the phone and that there was a device for cars that would do all the tricks I am asking for.

Has anyone heard this "prescription" before?


----------



## MM32830

vwlfan said:


> But, while at my doctor the other day, he volunteered that I could turn on the bluetooth in the phone and that there was a device for cars that would do all the tricks I am asking for.
> 
> Has anyone heard this "prescription" before?



I had the same situation when i got my iPhone. Looked at a LOT of FM transmitters. Even tried a couple but I wasn't happy with them. You will find that you will get interference in certain locations. You can change frequencies but you'll experience the same problem in other locations.

What I ended up doing was to replace the radio! My original radio was not Bluetooth compatible. I bought a radio that is iPod/iPhone compatible and it is a great investment.

I can now listen to the iPhone while driving and if I get a telephone call it puts whatever I was listening to on pause while I answer the phone call. Once I disconnect the phone call, what I was listening to resumes.

You can find radios that are iPod compatible for about $150.00. Just a little more than a "really good" FM transmitter but it does SO much more.



__________________
Armand


----------



## brattosa

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> I am a new user- just got my iphone last monday and am completely in love.. But, I need an app that is simple to use but that I can make a spreadsheet on. It would be great if I can transfer from home computer to app as well ( we use windows.) What I need especially is that I have a booth at a Antique mall. I need to keep track of what items I have put there and what prices are so whn I get the inevitavle calls of a price tag has fallen off- I can look it up whever I am.
> Any recommendations?



I picked up the app called "Spreadsheet" by Softalk LTD for my iTouch and love it.  The functions are almost identical to Excel.  You can create a spreadsheet on your desktop and then connect to your iTouch via an open HTTP connection via the app to upload it to your handheld device.  You can also e-mail spreadhsheets from your iTouch to your workstation.  The application supports many, many calculating functions as well as multiple worksheets per spreadsheet.  We're not only using a spreadsheet on it for a packing list but I'm also working on a template to help us track our dining expenses for our upcoming WDW trip.


----------



## pjajatt

I got an Iphone a couple of weeks ago and love it!  Went in to replace my old Palm and had no intention of getting the Iphone.  Told the first salesman that I had no interest in it in fact.  Long story short...the second AT&T store I went into, walked up to the counter to purchase a completely different phone and the salesman started talking about his Iphone.  Well, I walked out with it and LOVE it! 

The only thing I'm worried about now is I'm thinking I should have splurged and purchased the 3GS!  Hmmmm....it's going to be a long time before I can update!!

I'm also interested in which Disney wait app is best??  Leaving in about 2 weeks for a visit there and can't wait!

Thanks everyone for all the tips!!!


----------



## MM32830

pjajatt said:


> The only thing I'm worried about now is I'm thinking I should have splurged and purchased the 3GS!  Hmmmm....it's going to be a long time before I can update!!



If you purchased your iPhone within the last 30 days, you should be able to exchange the 3G for a 3GS.

AT&T Return policy is at:

http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-service/legal/return-policy.jsp




____________________
Armand


----------



## Annette_VA

Awesome new feature that comes with the iTunes upgrade!!

I have such a hard time keeping my Apps organized because it's hard to do it on the phone.  I kept saying I wish there was a way to do it on the computer or just something that made it easier to arrange the icons.  Well, it's here!


----------



## bsbrady

You also need the new iphone 3.1 firmware


----------



## Cyrano

Annette_VA said:


> Awesome new feature that comes with the iTunes upgrade!!
> 
> I have such a hard time keeping my Apps organized because it's hard to do it on the phone.  I kept saying I wish there was a way to do it on the computer or just something that made it easier to arrange the icons.  Well, it's here!



Downloaded this last night so still to have a play with this


----------



## pjajatt

Went in to exchange my new 3g iphone for the 3gs after finally deciding I love this phone and wanted more.  But....it has been 34 days!  Urrrggh!  4 days over my limit.  Guess I'll enjoy the 3g for a while!


----------



## Renysmom

Annette - I am getting the screen on the left but not the right.  H

ow did you do that?

Thanks


----------



## scoot241

Annette_VA said:


> Awesome new feature that comes with the iTunes upgrade!!
> 
> I have such a hard time keeping my Apps organized because it's hard to do it on the phone.  I kept saying I wish there was a way to do it on the computer or just something that made it easier to arrange the icons.  Well, it's here!



That reminds me that I need to upgrade iTunes.  Just got home tonight!


----------



## Echo queen

Someone suggested the forums app, can you tell me how it works?  I down loaded it but have not gotten it to work with the dis board.  Thanks


----------



## Annette_VA

Renysmom said:


> Annette - I am getting the screen on the left but not the right.  How did you do that?
> 
> Thanks



It just showed up like that after I upgraded to iTunes 9

According to bsbrady above, you also need to have upgraded the firmware on your phone to 3.1 - Have you done that?  Maybe that's why it's not showing for you?


----------



## Flametamr

I was able to use that feature on my I -Touch last night. Its easier to move the Icons where you want them after playing with it for a minute. I also have all the latest firmware installed.


----------



## Renysmom

Annette_VA said:


> It just showed up like that after I upgraded to iTunes 9
> 
> According to bsbrady above, you also need to have upgraded the firmware on your phone to 3.1 - Have you done that?  Maybe that's why it's not showing for you?



Thank's Annette, I hadn't upgraded my Iphone yet.  Now I have and I love this feature.  I hated it before cause I am anal about keeping like things together.  This makes it a breeze.


----------



## GBShorts

I'm loving the new move the apps around option. I've been waiting for that!

I'd like to see them put a timer on the ipod...for those of us who like to listen to music to fall asleep...but don't want the phone to stay running all night


----------



## pjajatt

I have a question I know is probably pretty easy but I can't seem to figure it out.  When I load music on my IPhone, I can't seem to get the artwork to load.  I have the box checked to automatically load artwork.  Can anyone guide me?  

Thanks for all the helpful tips!


----------



## WDWBlaze

GBShorts said:


> I'm loving the new move the apps around option. I've been waiting for that!
> 
> I'd like to see them put a timer on the ipod...for those of us who like to listen to music to fall asleep...but don't want the phone to stay running all night



There is already one. Go to "Clock" then "Timer" and in the "When timer ends" pick "sleep iPod"


----------



## WDWBlaze

pjajatt said:


> I have a question I know is probably pretty easy but I can't seem to figure it out.  When I load music on my IPhone, I can't seem to get the artwork to load.  I have the box checked to automatically load artwork.  Can anyone guide me?
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful tips!


Where do you get your music from? Is the art there in iTunes?

If you are downloading music that's does not contain the correct meta-data iTunes wont be able to find it.


----------



## pjajatt

WDWBlaze said:


> Where do you get your music from? Is the art there in iTunes?
> 
> If you are downloading music that's does not contain the correct meta-data iTunes wont be able to find it.



Most of the music is from my cd's.  I have some older music that I purchased from iTunes.  I have the artwork on my laptop for my downloaded cds.  Just assumed I could transfer them.  Hmmm..not a big deal.  Just thought it would be nice to have them.


----------



## starwood

I have updated iTunes and my touch.  Now I can't update any of my apps.  It says it can't authenticate my password and login.  Anyone else having a problem today.


----------



## OKW Lover

starwood said:


> I have updated iTunes and my touch.  Now I can't update any of my apps.  It says it can't authenticate my password and login.  Anyone else having a problem today.



Nope - works just fine for me.


----------



## starwood

OKW Lover said:


> Nope - works just fine for me.



DS is having the same problem I am.  I can only login through my apple account - not my AOL account.  But my apple account doesn't recognize any of my apps.


----------



## GBShorts

WDWBlaze said:


> There is already one. Go to "Clock" then "Timer" and in the "When timer ends" pick "sleep iPod"



Thank you so much!


----------



## starwood

starwood said:


> DS is having the same problem I am.  I can only login through my apple account - not my AOL account.  But my apple account doesn't recognize any of my apps.



They told me they are doing away with aol account logins.  They had to move my aol account info over to an itunes account.


----------



## LSUmom4kids

My husband has the orig. iPhone and has not updated/synced it in at least 1 1/2 years. That was when I synced it and proceeded to delete all of his contacts and notes, etc. - around 1/1/08. I had his itunes to automatically sync when his iPhone was connected. I think now they have added the Advanced section under the INFO tab, that asks you if you specifically want to replace information on this iPhone (contacts, calendars, bookmarks, notes and mail accounts). I don't recall this ever being there last year and that's why his iPhone contacts, notes etc. were deleted and replaced with what was on our computer - which was nothing!

Needless to say, I got the third and fourth degree and NO ONE has ever been allowed to touch his iPhone since then!

I think the iTunes program has added an additional feature that will prevent this from happening again, but I want to make sure (and double/triple sure!).

I told him that now he can email his Notes, and how he really should backup his iPhone because he will lose everything (notes, contacts, etc.) if something happens to his iPhone. He adds notes and contact information directly on his iPhone - he doesn't sync it with anything else - which makes is more important to have a backup. Plus the 3.0 software has some neat features which I'd love him to have. (I have the 3GS phone and sync mine everyday at work, so I always have a backup.)

My questions:

1.  Will the Advanced section under the INFO tab on iTunes, prevent me from saving over all of this contacts and notes, etc. - as long as I don't check any of the boxes?

2.  Under the SUMMARY tab in iTunes, I have the box checked "Automatically sync when this iPhone is connected".  Since I can't see this screen to UNCHECK this box unless and until I connect the iPhone to the computer, can I override this on iTunes, Edit, Preferences, Devices - then check "Prevent iPods and iPhones from syncing automatically"???

I need the answer from the iPhone experts before I try to backup his iPhone and put all the newest, latest & greatest software updates on his phone.   All contacts, notes, calendar events on his iPhone right now MUST remain on his iPhone or I'll be dead if I lose them with the sync!!! 

I know several other iPhone users that do not sync or backup their phones on a regular basis - one of which is my boss.  She will be bringing her laptop to work so that I can do the exact same procedure on her iPhone soon.  So if I lose all of her information, I may be without a job, so I need only absolutely correct information before I proceed.  I am very scared to do any iTunes work on anyone's phone, until I have all the facts! 

thanks Friends!


----------



## fupresti

LSUmom4kids said:


> 2.  Under the SUMMARY tab in iTunes, I have the box checked "Automatically sync when this iPhone is connected".  Since I can't see this screen to UNCHECK this box unless and until I connect the iPhone to the computer, can I override this on iTunes, Edit, Preferences, Devices - then check "Prevent iPods and iPhones from syncing automatically"???



This method will work, I just tested it. iTunes will see the device but will not initiate a sync unless told to so so otherwise.


----------



## rita s

My favorite WDW app?  WDW Park Hours
(My son programmed it and I'm a proud mom).   
Others, not programmed by my son:
DVC Points.  We love staying at the DVC - especially Boardwalk and it's great to have a quick way to calculate points.    
I play 'falling gems' non stop - it's addictive.  
I also like the location tracking apps too - there's one called 'take me to my car' that allows me to set a pin where I park and then map back to it later.  I use that a lot at the mall and it would be handy at the WDW parking lot!


----------



## wendyinoc

I just tried the Chipolte app!! Super easy and we went to pick it up line was out the door. I recommend it.


----------



## katscradle

I just got my first iphone yesterday!
A 32 gb white.
We are having some trouble loading apps.
I am going to try and firgure this out today.
I did resgister with itunes.
Loaded my music and contacts, well some of them.


----------



## fupresti

katscradle said:


> I just got my first iphone yesterday!
> A 32 gb white.
> We are having some trouble loading apps.
> I am going to try and firgure this out today.
> I did resgister with itunes.
> Loaded my music and contacts, well some of them.




What issues are you having with apps? I would be glad to assist.


----------



## drakethib

Does anyone know of a means to store files from my work PC via the white usb cable without jailbreaking?


----------



## MM32830

drakethib said:


> Does anyone know of a means to store files from my work PC via the white usb cable without jailbreaking?



Not via USB but it's possible OTA (over the air). Take a look at

http://avatron.com/apps/



___________________
Armand


----------



## wellesleyprincess

Stupid question...

I just got my iPhone (literally yesterday). I love it already, but I have a stupid question. Where do I find ring tones for it? Like ones to download, not what's already on there.

Thanks!


----------



## WDWBlaze

wellesleyprincess said:


> Stupid question...
> 
> I just got my iPhone (literally yesterday). I love it already, but I have a stupid question. Where do I find ring tones for it? Like ones to download, not what's already on there.
> 
> Thanks!



You can download ring tones in iTunes


----------



## wellesleyprincess

WDWBlaze said:


> You can download ring tones in iTunes



But where on iTunes.  I can't find them listed anywhere to save my life


----------



## fupresti

wellesleyprincess said:


> But where on iTunes.  I can't find them listed anywhere to save my life



First, you need to download the song you want. In order to turn a song into a ringtone in iTunes, you need to buy the song in its entirety on iTunes. You can not use your own music (unless you have a Mac and Garage Band, and that requires a whole new set of instructions.)

Once the song is downloaded, you should see a bell looking icon next to the song. Click it. From here it will give you instructions on creating a ringtone. It will cost you to take the song and make it a ringtone FYI.

If you are using a Mac, let me know and I can send you instructions on making your own ringtones for free.


----------



## vikingfans

I go to www.myxer.com and set up an account for free and then I can create my own ringtones for free and they work just fine on my Iphone.  I can also download free ringtones there too!

Enjoy!


----------



## Alice2020

You can also create free ringtones on www.mobile17.com from any mp3 that is on your computer.


----------



## MM32830

drakethib said:


> Does anyone know of a means to store files from my work PC via the white usb cable without jailbreaking?



I just found this great piece of software that will do exactly what you want:

http://www.digidna.net/

It installs on your PC (there is a 14 day trial; after that you have to buy the software for $9.90). The software then connects to your PC via the USB cable. You can then transfer files from PC to iPhone and vice versa.

If you want to read those files on the iPhone (the iPhone can read many different file formats like PDF, Word, etc), then you have to download and install an app (by the same company). The app is FREE (my best 4 letter word).

You can also copy files via WiFi (instead of using the USB cable).

I just started using this program yesterday but with the limited testing I've done so far, this looks really awesome!




___________________
Armand


----------



## WDWBlaze

fupresti said:


> First, you need to download the song you want. In order to turn a song into a ringtone in iTunes, you need to buy the song in its entirety on iTunes. You can not use your own music (unless you have a Mac and Garage Band, and that requires a whole new set of instructions.)
> 
> Once the song is downloaded, you should see a bell looking icon next to the song. Click it. From here it will give you instructions on creating a ringtone. It will cost you to take the song and make it a ringtone FYI.
> 
> If you are using a Mac, let me know and I can send you instructions on making your own ringtones for free.




This is no longer true. 

As of iTunes 9 they sell pre-made ring tones for $1.29. Just look up the song/artist you are looking for and the ring tones will be listed just like songs and albums are. 

But you can still make then for free, but this was more trouble then it is worth for me.

Also watch the free ringtone maker sites They are very spyware/adware prone .


----------



## Cyrano

Heads-up peeps itune 9.0.1 which is supposed to fix the podcast syncing issue is available for download


----------



## scoot241

fupresti said:


> You can not use your own music (unless you have a Mac and Garage Band, and that requires a whole new set of instructions.)



Not true.  You can make your own ringtones on a Windows machine.  

Create the file you want to use as a ringtone (no longer than 30 seconds), then import into iTunes.  Right click on the file and click Convert to ACC.  Remove the file from your iTunes library (but don't delete from disk).  Then, go to your iTunes music folder and find the file.  Rename the file extension from .m4a to .m4r.  Import the .m4r file into iTunes and it will import into your ringtones.


----------



## WDWBlaze

scoot241 said:


> Not true.  You can make your own ringtones on a Windows machine.
> 
> Create the file you want to use as a ringtone (no longer than 30 seconds), then import into iTunes.  Right click on the file and click Convert to ACC.  Remove the file from your iTunes library (but don't delete from disk).  Then, go to your iTunes music folder and find the file.  Rename the file extension from .m4a to .m4r.  Import the .m4r file into iTunes and it will import into your ringtones.



And this is why I find it to be more trouble then it's worth


----------



## scoot241

WDWBlaze said:


> And this is why I find it to be more trouble then it's worth



It takes only a minute or so. Not that difficult and certainly better than paying $1.29 for a clip of a song.


----------



## MM32830

scoot241 said:


> It takes only a minute or so. Not that difficult and certainly better than paying $1.29 for a clip of a song.



As well as the flexibility of converting ANYTHING to an iPhone ringtone. 



_________________
Armand


----------



## NWOhioAngela

vikingfans said:


> I go to www.myxer.com and set up an account for free and then I can create my own ringtones for free and they work just fine on my Iphone.  I can also download free ringtones there too!
> 
> Enjoy!



I really like myxer too.  I downloaded Soarin over California as a ringtone tonight. Free!


----------



## luke

I use Myxer too, got myself the Psych theme as a ringtone from there last week


----------



## klam_chowder

... so I've joined the collective   DH just bought me one for our anni and I  my iPhone 

I've just finished reading all the posts on this thread   but it was worth it for all the fab info - thx a mint all! 

The timing seems great to with Gmail Push just coming out this wk, and a new iTunes, it looks like.

  When I stuck my sim card from my old phone, the contacts moved. I synced Google Contacts, Calendar and Mail - it went very smoothly. However, I can't see the contacts that were on my old phone in my iPhone Contacts.   I can see most of the numbers I'd need in Skype but is there a way to copy the Skype number to the general iPhone contacts? I don't mind doing them one at a time, when I need to call someone as eventually the most frequently used ones will be moved over. Any ideas?

cheers,


----------



## Cyrano

klam_chowder said:


> ... so I've joined the collective   DH just bought me one for our anni and I  my iPhone



Welcome to the club


----------



## AnneR

> ... so I've joined the collective  DH just bought me one for our anni and I  my iPhone



Welcome to the collective!.

I love my phone too.  Unfortunately, I have no clue how to help you but I am sure someone here will have some good advice for you.


----------



## vwlfan

Has anyone had trouble with their calendar function with the Iphone? WIth Outlook specifically? I enter dates and then find that they have mysteriously disappeared.

So far I haven't missed a date, but I fear the day ...


----------



## klam_chowder

Thx a mint for the welcome Reid & Anne! 

Wow, this thing is beautiful!!! Everything works so seamlessly   I figured out my contacts  ...separate lists were created for my gmail contacts, contacts from my old phone, and both lists together  - sweet that the lists are separate as my gmail contacts have associates I haven't contacted in a couple of years but don't want to delete in case I do need them but it would have been a pain to have to scroll thru them all everytime I wanted to phone someone (stopping to take a breath on the run-on )

Apart from Favorites, is there a way to make groups on the iPhone? I have groups set up in my Gmail contacts but they didn't port over 

cheers,


----------



## jcb

vwlfan said:


> Has anyone had trouble with their calendar function with the Iphone? WIth Outlook specifically? I enter dates and then find that they have mysteriously disappeared.
> 
> So far I haven't missed a date, but I fear the day ...



No problem here - I assume you are using exchange to sync calendars.


----------



## Cyrano

vwlfan said:


> Has anyone had trouble with their calendar function with the Iphone? WIth Outlook specifically? I enter dates and then find that they have mysteriously disappeared.
> 
> So far I haven't missed a date, but I fear the day ...



I have not had any problem. If anything I find syncing flags up any differences between the calendars


----------



## Cyrano

klam_chowder said:


> Apart from Favorites, is there a way to make groups on the iPhone? I have groups set up in my Gmail contacts but they didn't port over



I have groups in Outlook but not found a way to sync them into the iPhone


----------



## klam_chowder

On my iPod I just cycled thru star rating, show notes, volume, etc. 

I can't figure out how to see the show notes when I use my iPhone's iPod. I read on-line that a single tap on the show should bring it up, but it just starts the show. There's nothing to cycle thru on the volume/rw/fw bar. With the top right "i" I can see a list of all the podcasts and the star rating but no show notes. 

Appreciate any tips as not being able to do something that was so easy on the iPod is making me feel  

cheers,


----------



## AnneR

Wow!  I am not so sophisticated.  I am just thrilled that it syncs through exchange and that I have my whole work directory all ready there.  With my blackberry it synced with my computer only and I had to manually add people from work.

I am not having any problems with my calendar.

I would still like to figure out how to make the phone compatible with hearing aids.


----------



## aussiedaisy

Hi everyone, I am visiting WDW in November from Australia. I am going to bring my new iphone with me but I am a little concerned about the heat and humidity affecting the phone. I will have it in an otterbox defender case to try and protect it and of course I won't leave it sitting in direct sun or anything. Has anyone had any issues with the heat/humidity causing problems in Florida with the iphone?


----------



## OKW Lover

aussiedaisy said:


> Hi everyone, I am visiting WDW in November from Australia. I am going to bring my new iphone with me but I am a little concerned about the heat and humidity affecting the phone. I will have it in an otterbox defender case to try and protect it and of course I won't leave it sitting in direct sun or anything. Has anyone had any issues with the heat/humidity causing problems in Florida with the iphone?



We visit there often and never had a problem with the heat/humidity affecting the phone.  I know that several of the folks on the PodCast have iPhones and they live in the Orlando area.


----------



## klam_chowder

Glad I finally found something to contribute... 

Toy Story Photo Hunt is a free app with a fun picture matching game 

I'm really looking fwd to the TS double-feature 3D release  - get the small soda as I heard the intermission has outtakes  

Gonna love watching the game today without having to run to my PC during the commercials to see how my fantasy team is doing    Gotta  the iPhone 

cheers,


----------



## DVCsince02

HELP!

I received a CD copy of music, I loaded it and see it in my itunes library, but it's not showing up when I sync.  An ideas?


----------



## smphbear

klam_chowder said:


> On my iPod I just cycled thru star rating, show notes, volume, etc.
> 
> I can't figure out how to see the show notes when I use my iPhone's iPod. I read on-line that a single tap on the show should bring it up, but it just starts the show. There's nothing to cycle thru on the volume/rw/fw bar. With the top right "i" I can see a list of all the podcasts and the star rating but no show notes.
> 
> Appreciate any tips as not being able to do something that was so easy on the iPod is making me feel
> 
> cheers,



I think it depends on the podcast.  For the Inside the Magic podcast, I get the shownotes with a single tap.  I wonder if they have to load them for that to work?


----------



## PinkBudgie

I am getting an itouch for my birthday and it should be here in a few days. 

I am brand new to ipod anything, but saw my boys' itouches and thought it looked pretty neat.  Before I go through this whole thread for nothing- do most of the aps people have posted here work on itouches too or just the iphone?  I can't get the phone because the monthly cost is way too much to justify.  Our family uses pay as you go phones.  Thank you, I'm a complete newbie about all this!


----------



## MM32830

Many apps work on both the iPhone and the iPod Touch. Read the description of the app before downloading. If it doesn't say anything about not working on the iPod Touch, then chances are it will work.



_______________
Armand


----------



## MM32830

aussiedaisy said:


> Hi everyone, I am visiting WDW in November from Australia. I am going to bring my new iphone with me but I am a little concerned about the heat and humidity affecting the phone. I will have it in an otterbox defender case to try and protect it and of course I won't leave it sitting in direct sun or anything. Has anyone the had any issues with the heat/humidity causing problems in Florida with the iphone?



I have been in the parks many times with 95 degree heat and 95% humidity and the iPhone holds up better than most people.

Also, the average high for November is 79 degrees and the humidity is all but none existent. 

Bring the iPhone and enjoy your time in The World.




_____________________
Armand


----------



## cslittle999

MM32830 said:


> Many apps work on both the iPhone and the iPod Touch. Read the description of the app before downloading. If it doesn't say anything about not working on the iPod Touch, then chances are it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> _______________
> Armand


I would add that many apps that work on a Touch aren't really practical on a Touch. If an app requires internet access to be useful you need to think about where you'll be when you want to use it and whether or not you would have access to WiFi. A could example would be a WDW wait time app. Although it would run on a Touch you can't really use it because there is no accessible WiFi at WDW.


----------



## klam_chowder

smphbear said:


> I think it depends on the podcast.  For the Inside the Magic podcast, I get the shownotes with a single tap.  I wonder if they have to load them for that to work?



Thx a mint for the info, smphbear!  I've since noticed it works sometimes and sometimes not...you must be right about them having to load that  

cheers,


----------



## PinkBudgie

cslittle999 said:


> I would add that many apps that work on a Touch aren't really practical on a Touch. If an app requires internet access to be useful you need to think about where you'll be when you want to use it and whether or not you would have access to WiFi. A could example would be a WDW wait time app. Although it would run on a Touch you can't really use it because there is no accessible WiFi at WDW.





MM32830 said:


> Many apps work on both the iPhone and the iPod Touch. Read the description of the app before downloading. If it doesn't say anything about not working on the iPod Touch, then chances are it will work.
> 
> _______________
> Armand



Thank you both.  Good point about the WiFi.  Now if only they would have WiFi covering the parks!  I hope my itouch comes today!


----------



## MM32830

There is free wifi at The Wide World of Sports. Also, some hotels on Hotel Plaza Blvd have free wifi. 

If you are a DVC member and staying on property using your DVC points, internet access is free.

I have been told (but have not confirmed it) that there is also free wifi at Disney's convention hotels. 

If you are flying into MCO, there is free wifi all over the airport.



___________________
Armand


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

MM32830 said:


> There is free wifi at The Wide World of Sports. Also, some hotels on Hotel Plaza Blvd have free wifi.
> 
> If you are a DVC member and staying on property using your DVC points, internet access is free.
> 
> I have been told (but have not confirmed it) that there is also free wifi at Disney's convention hotels.
> 
> If you are flying into MCO, there is free wifi all over the airport.


http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/resorts/wireless.htm
Hopefully this will help...


----------



## PinkBudgie

That's an imformative list.  I won't be getting over to WDW for a few years so maybe by that time, it will all change.  In the meantime, I believe DLR has wifi in the GCH and DLH lobbies.  I'll have to see.  Those are close enough to DLR to run over and use them during the day at the parks if they are free.


----------



## ADP

Does anyone know a good way to search for WDW music in the ITunes store on their IPhone?  I keep looking for Disney World park and resort music, but keep coming up empty.


----------



## luke

Are there any 'official' albums with Disney park music on? If not then that may be the reason


----------



## vikingfans

Have you tried dis radio or mouseworld radio?
Mouseworld has their own app to download


----------



## GAN

ADP said:


> Does anyone know a good way to search for WDW music in the ITunes store on their IPhone?  I keep looking for Disney World park and resort music, but keep coming up empty.



ADP...I PM'd you.


----------



## ADP

luke said:


> Are there any 'official' albums with Disney park music on? If not then that may be the reason


I believe there is...Some of the gift shops at WDW sell parade music and park music on CD.  I've searched for their titles, but still no luck. 



vikingfans said:


> Have you tried dis radio or mouseworld radio?
> Mouseworld has their own app to download


Not yet, although those are good options.  It's just sometimes you want to listen to a specific song and you want it in your library.  



GAN said:


> ADP...I PM'd you.


Got it!  Thanks GAN!  I've checked it out.


----------



## robinb

Does anyone have a _lightweight _sports score app?  I want to be able to check scores while at a sports game.  I find when I am at the ballpark or stadium that there is too much network traffic for the apps that usually use to connect and download data.  I have MLB At Bat 2009 and ESPN's Sports Center app.  As soon as you get a few thousand AT&T customers in one place (like at a baseball or football game) both apps go into the toilet.


----------



## whodini

robinb said:


> Does anyone have a _lightweight _sports score app?  I want to be able to check scores while at a sports game.  I find when I am at the ballpark or stadium that there is too much network traffic for the apps that usually use to connect and download data.  I have MLB At Bat 2009 and ESPN's Sports Center app.  As soon as you get a few thousand AT&T customers in one place (like at a baseball or football game) both apps go into the toilet.



Check out Sportacular.  I like it a lot and you can aggregate all your favorite teams into one place regardless of sport.


----------



## robinb

whodini said:


> Check out Sportacular.  I like it a lot and you can aggregate all your favorite teams into one place regardless of sport.


Does it push a lot of ads?  I noticed that the ESPN app always able to push the ad, but couldn't pull up anything else.  I don't want to waste a lot of bandwidth on ads ... I would even be willing to pay for something that was reliable.


----------



## Mike2023

robinb said:


> Does anyone have a _lightweight _sports score app?  I want to be able to check scores while at a sports game.  I find when I am at the ballpark or stadium that there is too much network traffic for the apps that usually use to connect and download data.  I have MLB At Bat 2009 and ESPN's Sports Center app.  As soon as you get a few thousand AT&T customers in one place (like at a baseball or football game) both apps go into the toilet.



Hey, I just wanted to point out that it would not be the apps that are "going into the toilet"  while at a place with thousands of people, its the data bandwidth.  Meaning any app that transfers a decent amount of info via your cell network is going to slow down.

Edit,

nevermind,,  after reading your post again I see that you understand this.


----------



## drakethib

Can anyone recommend a good address book / contact directory for the iphone?


----------



## OKW Lover

drakethib said:


> Can anyone recommend a good address book / contact directory for the iphone?



Since I've got a Mac at home, I just use the Mac's native address book and it sync's with the iPhone automatically with MobileMe.  Love it.


----------



## MM32830

drakethib said:


> Can anyone recommend a good address book / contact directory for the iphone?



What is wrong with the address book that comes with the iPhone? 

I use GMail and sync my GMail contacts with my iPhone. I have all my contacts both "in the cloud" and also on my iPhone. 

I do the same with my mail and my calendar.

Life is great.



_______________________
Armand


----------



## Sunshineanddaisys

I've had my iphone for a week and I can say I'm fully indoctrinated into the collective....lol...a couple of cool apps I've come across:

Both Topple and Topple2+ (both currently free) - fun stacking game
Rock Climber lite (free) - fun climbing game....I'm going to eventually buy the paid version
Droplets (free)
Worldview (free) - app that allows you to view video cams from around the world (I have bookmarks set for the panada cam at the San Diego Zoo, TheEiffel Tower, Brandenburg gate in Berlin etc)
Ibowl (free) 

I can't belive I waited this long to get one....yesterday I got stuck in the doctors office waiting for an appoitnment which ended up being 1.5 hours late...pulled out my trusty iphone, played games for a bit, checked email, and then started watching a tv show I had downloaded for free from itunes (first episode of mercy)


----------



## LizAgna

Can anyone recommend a good ($100 or less) docking station?  I need one to take to work so I can listen to my iPhone while I am there and still have battery to operate my phone when I leave work.


----------



## PinkBudgie

I have had my itouch for less than a week and loving it.  I'm new to apple and resisted a long time because ipods were always more expensive than other mp3 players.  However, the itouch is so much more than just a player that I feel it is a good deal.

So far I have:
Blue Block- a "traffic jam" slider puzzle game.

Betty Crocker Cookbook- it has 30,000 recipes in it and you don't have to be online to read them.  You can search by ingredients and/or meal.

iheartradio- this one lets me listen to radio stations around the country.  I have a favorite, KFI, that I like from SoCal, and now I don't have to be next to my computer to listen.  I can take this with me around the house in my iHome2go ( looks like a tiny boombox- sounds great, and you can also hook up mp3 players to it).

Stanza and Kindle-  both are book readers.  I have to say I've used Stanza more and haven't downloaded any Kindle books.  Stanza has a large collection of free book that Kindle charges a dollar or two for. ( Those classics now in public domain)  But when I find a book I want to buy I will use Kindle because I trust Amazon more with my purchases.


I will be getting the TSMM game, of course.  

I haven't even put any music on it because I've been playing with all these other things.

I'm looking through the apps other people like.  It would be nice if they had a little description next to the less obvious ones.  Then people would know if that was something they were interested in or not.  Anyway, these lists are a good starting point for me. And I would be interested in a good docking station too.


----------



## katscradle

Ok I am not very far into this thread yet.
I will get caught up by the end of the week.


----------



## tlcoke

I will have to read this thread more when I have time.  I have upgraded my Ipod Touch to the Iphone.  I am still getting use to the added features that come with the phone.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

tlcoke said:


> I will have to read this thread more when I have time. I have upgraded my Ipod Touch to the Iphone. I am still getting use to the added features that come with the phone.


 Congratulations on your purchase Tracey!


----------



## Echo queen

For those of you that lock your iphone.  How do you do it?  Is it something that is already on the phone or an app.  My last phone was a palm so I could secure specific entries with a pass word.   What are my options?  If I use something like this will I have to enter a password to take a call?  TIA for any details.


----------



## Dodie

I'm in!!! Got mine last night. Now just can't wait for Project X!


----------



## klam_chowder

Echo queen said:


> For those of you that lock your iphone.  How do you do it?  Is it something that is already on the phone or an app.  My last phone was a palm so I could secure specific entries with a pass word.   What are my options?  If I use something like this will I have to enter a password to take a call?  TIA for any details.



It's under >Settings >General, near the bottom of the screen Passcode Lock.

You can set up your numeric passcode. IIRC I've taken a call while I had it on, after the call the screen went dark.  I put it on at first but then don't bother anymore since it's an extra hassle. However, reading that someone here had theirs snatched away while on public transit  makes me think I should use it more often 

cheers,


----------



## WDWBlaze

klam_chowder said:


> It's under >Settings >General, near the bottom of the screen Passcode Lock.
> 
> You can set up your numeric passcode. IIRC I've taken a call while I had it on, after the call the screen went dark.  I put it on at first but then don't bother anymore since it's an extra hassle. However, reading that someone here had theirs snatched away while on public transit  makes me think I should use it more often
> 
> cheers,




Same with me. I had it's locked for a few weeks till I noticed the only person it was keeping out was me. 

I use it so much that it was become a hassle.


----------



## Echo queen

WDWBlaze said:


> Same with me. I had it's locked for a few weeks till I noticed the only person it was keeping out was me.
> 
> I use it so much that it was become a hassle.



Thanks for the instructions.  Maybe I will lock it sometimes.  I would only like to lock a few things not really the whole phone, I use it a lot too.


----------



## apurplebrat

Finally bought an iphone this weekend. Hope to be adding some fun apps


----------



## Princess Janay

apurplebrat said:


> Finally bought an iphone this weekend. Hope to be adding some fun apps



Welcome to the family !!!! Dont forget to  search the app store for Disney themed apps !!! if you need any help with your new toy feel to pm me !


----------



## klam_chowder

to the collective newbies! 

Anyone know the workaround for avoiding the Live 365 VIP membership so that I can listen to Dis Radio?  I remember someone writing in to the show about  it...but can't find the episode...anyone happen to remember? 

I'm using Fstream but it consistently cuts out after 5-10 minutes so it's a hassle to keep having to re-connect. Anyone use Fstream more successfully?  

cheers,


----------



## scoot241

klam_chowder said:


> to the collective newbies!
> 
> Anyone know the workaround for avoiding the Live 365 VIP membership so that I can listen to Dis Radio?  I remember someone writing in to the show about  it...but can't find the episode...anyone happen to remember?
> 
> I'm using Fstream but it consistently cuts out after 5-10 minutes so it's a hassle to keep having to re-connect. Anyone use Fstream more successfully?
> 
> cheers,



I've had trouble with Fstream also, but I think the latest version works a bit better.  WunderRadio works very well, but it's not a free app.

The link for DISRadio to put into either Fstream or WunderRadio is:

http://www.live365.com/play/dreamsunlimited?tag=terra


----------



## Manda

klam_chowder said:


> It's under >Settings >General, near the bottom of the screen Passcode Lock.
> 
> You can set up your numeric passcode. IIRC I've taken a call while I had it on, after the call the screen went dark.  I put it on at first but then don't bother anymore since it's an extra hassle. However, reading that someone here had theirs snatched away while on public transit  makes me think I should use it more often
> 
> cheers,



Yes, that was me that had mine snatched from my hands while riding the L. The fact that I had the passcode set on it at least gave me a little bit of hope that the bad guys weren't just scrolling through all my information. My only regret is that I had it set to a 5 minute delay - I have it on immediate on my new iPhone. Sure, it's easier for me to not have it lock every time, but I never really thought about a bad person actually stealing it from me before. Now, I'm doing everything I can to be prepared if someone steals it again. It's sad that I have to think that way. Back up often, lock your phone.


----------



## MM32830

Manda said:


> Yes, that was me that had mine snatched from my hands while riding the L. The fact that I had the passcode set on it at least gave me a little bit of hope that the bad guys weren't just scrolling through all my information. My only regret is that I had it set to a 5 minute delay - I have it on immediate on my new iPhone. Sure, it's easier for me to not have it lock every time, but I never really thought about a bad person actually stealing it from me before. Now, I'm doing everything I can to be prepared if someone steals it again. It's sad that I have to think that way. Back up often, lock your phone.



If you are concerned about someone stealing your phone and going through your contacts, email and calendar, another option is to sign up for a GMail account and sync your phone with Google for your mail, contacts and calendar. 

If your phone gets stolen, log in to your Google account stop the sync. The information goes away on your phone. This only works if you are "pushing" the data from Google to your phone. If you "download" the data, then the data is resident on your phone and this wouldn't work.



________________
Armand


----------



## Nutty4Disney

I have only had my iPhone a few weeks and most everything works fine. But there is one problem and I hope that one of you experts can help. I set up my email to sync with Outlook. My email is AOL. I love being to sync with my Outlook on my laptop as it is so much easier for these old eyes and fat fingers to add my contacts on the laptop. I got the iPhone to be able to get my email and access the internet while on our vaction to WDW. I was waiting to hear about our DVC resale purchase. And a quote from our Travel Agent on a DCL cruise to Alaska. Of course all this had to be done on the one week we were at WDW. So the easy answer was an iPhone. To make a long story short I received all the messages, but could not reply. It kept telling me invalid email address. I even tried emailing myself and it didn't work. Any suggestions? My DD is my iPhone expert, but she can't figure it out my email problem either. TIA.

I have already synced my music from my iPod and downloaded several apps. Love The Weather Channel, Bejeweled and Facebook. It is sitting on my desk at work so I can listen to me iPod...and the Podcast.


----------



## whodini

Nutty4Disney said:


> I have only had my iPhone a few weeks and most everything works fine. But there is one problem and I hope that one of you experts can help. I set up my email to sync with Outlook. My email is AOL. I love being to sync with my Outlook on my laptop as it is so much easier for these old eyes and fat fingers to add my contacts on the laptop. I got the iPhone to be able to get my email and access the internet while on our vaction to WDW. I was waiting to hear about our DVC resale purchase. And a quote from our Travel Agent on a DCL cruise to Alaska. Of course all this had to be done on the one week we were at WDW. So the easy answer was an iPhone. To make a long story short I received all the messages, but could not reply. It kept telling me invalid email address. I even tried emailing myself and it didn't work. Any suggestions? My DD is my iPhone expert, but she can't figure it out my email problem either. TIA.
> 
> I have already synced my music from my iPod and downloaded several apps. Love The Weather Channel, Bejeweled and Facebook. It is sitting on my desk at work so I can listen to me iPod...and the Podcast.



I'm a little confused.  Do you use Outlook on your PC to get your AOL mail?  When you set it up on your iPhone what type of account did you create it as, AOL?

Also, what error message do you get and when in the process do you get it?  After you click send?


----------



## luke

Just getting the Walt Disney Fireworks game


----------



## MM32830

Nutty4Disney said:


> I have only had my iPhone a few weeks and most everything works fine. But there is one problem and I hope that one of you experts can help. I set up my email to sync with Outlook. My email is AOL. I love being to sync with my Outlook on my laptop as it is so much easier for these old eyes and fat fingers to add my contacts on the laptop. I got the iPhone to be able to get my email and access the internet while on our vaction to WDW. I was waiting to hear about our DVC resale purchase. And a quote from our Travel Agent on a DCL cruise to Alaska. Of course all this had to be done on the one week we were at WDW. So the easy answer was an iPhone. To make a long story short I received all the messages, but could not reply. It kept telling me invalid email address. I even tried emailing myself and it didn't work. Any suggestions? My DD is my iPhone expert, but she can't figure it out my email problem either. TIA.
> 
> I have already synced my music from my iPod and downloaded several apps. Love The Weather Channel, Bejeweled and Facebook. It is sitting on my desk at work so I can listen to me iPod...and the Podcast.



If you are trying to send mail but can't, most likely there is a problem with the SMTP account. I checked AOL's web site and they state their SMTP server is smtp.aol.com 

Check your iPhone's settings. Go to SETTINGS then MAIL, CONTACTS, CALENDARS. Choose the AOL account the scroll down to OUTGOING MAIL SERVER. The SMTP entry should read smtp.aol.com. (no dot at the end of com)

If you are receiving your email from AOL then your incoming server (either POP or IMAP), as well as your user name and password, has to be correct.




___________________
Armand


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi All, 

I finally downloaded the latest update with MMS, etc. yesterday, but have been experiencing issues ever since. I had my iPhone plugged in on the charger overnight and by the time I walked out of work this afternoon it was dead. I remember reading something similar happening to another DISer on FB. What should I do?


----------



## klam_chowder

scoot241 said:


> I've had trouble with Fstream also, but I think the latest version works a bit better.  WunderRadio works very well, but it's not a free app.
> 
> The link for DISRadio to put into either Fstream or WunderRadio is:
> 
> http://www.live365.com/play/dreamsunlimited?tag=terra



  Thx a mint, scoot241 - works like a charm! 



Manda said:


> Yes, that was me that had mine snatched from my hands while riding the L. The fact that I had the passcode set on it at least gave me a little bit of hope that the bad guys weren't just scrolling through all my information. My only regret is that I had it set to a 5 minute delay - I have it on immediate on my new iPhone. Sure, it's easier for me to not have it lock every time, but I never really thought about a bad person actually stealing it from me before. Now, I'm doing everything I can to be prepared if someone steals it again. It's sad that I have to think that way. Back up often, lock your phone.




Manda, I didn't comment at the time cuz I was catching up on the thread and didn't want to bring up an old wound. When I read it I was,     I felt so terrible for you and was amazed at your bounce-back attitude. You would have heard a lot worse coming from me 

When I first read about your incident, I thought about what I'd seen others use before when I was travelling. They hang their cell phones from a lanyard around their neck. Mostly used by women as it's not convenient to use a belt clip (dresses, skirts, etc.). There's prolly a sturdier model out there for the iPhone; it could just be used during your commute. Prolly not the most comfortable thing to have around your neck all the time as an iPhone is relatively, pretty big. However, if you're sitting down on the subway and holding the iPhone, it shouldn't be too bad. Any snatchers watching would prolly know they couldn't get it. Mind you it might give your head quite a jolt if they tried to get it but that extra seconds to wrest it from your hands and the startle to the snatcher would prolly make him bolt unsuccessfully. Just a thought 

cheers,


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi everyone, newbie to the iphone, just ordered a refurb today as an early bday gift to myself.. should be here in 2 days.. which is probably how long i will need to learn about this new toy!!


----------



## heartsy77

Is their a bigger battery available for the i phone? All I see is an extra battery?!


----------



## OKW Lover

heartsy77 said:


> Is their a bigger battery available for the i phone? All I see is an extra battery?!



The battery in the iPhone is not easily exchanged.  There are several versions of add-on batteries for those that need extended battery time.


----------



## Annette_VA

OKW Lover said:


> The battery in the iPhone is not easily exchanged.  There are several versions of add-on batteries for those that need extended battery time.



Does anyone have a particular one of these that they like?  I'm thinking of getting one for DAP.  Between checking in at home, Facebooking, taking pics, etc., I know I'll be draining the battery pretty quickly & don't want it to die mid-day.

Thanks!


----------



## luke

For anyone in the UK

http://iphone.tvcatchup.com/

Live TV on over Wifi or 3g 

Very cool, great quality


----------



## Cyrano

luke said:


> For anyone in the UK
> 
> http://iphone.tvcatchup.com/
> 
> Live TV on over Wifi or 3g
> 
> Very cool, great quality



Cheers


----------



## Bell30012

I just saw a device at Walmart that plugs into the bottom of the iPhone to give it additional battery time.  It appears to be a re-chargable external battery source.


----------



## klam_chowder

heartsy77 said:


> Is their a bigger battery available for the i phone? All I see is an extra battery?!



Don't you know, this is Apple - Steve Jobs can get a new liver but you can't change the battery in your iPhone   

cheers,


----------



## mikelan6

Hi all!

I am thinking about upgrading from the original iPhone to the 3Gs next week.  I was wondering for those of you who did the same, what you did with your old phone?  Did you sell it on ebay?

Thanks.


----------



## TAKitty

Bell30012 said:


> I just saw a device at Walmart that plugs into the bottom of the iPhone to give it additional battery time.  It appears to be a re-chargable external battery source.



I just got this. It seems to work fine. It take about an hour or so to charge it from the battery.


----------



## OKW Lover

klam_chowder said:


> Don't you know, this is Apple - Steve Jobs can get a new liver but you can't change the battery in your iPhone
> 
> cheers,


Actually you can change the battery in your iPhone.  It just takes a minor operation only slightly less complex than the one Steve had.


----------



## katscradle

Hi everyone, I need some help bad.
I bought some apps.
They were on my iphone till yesterday.
Then it said I needed to update when I pluged it into my computer, so I clicked o.k.
I have a 32g 3GS, now all my apps are under applications on my computer, but they are not on my iphone anymore.
Now I can't figure out how to get them back on my iphone.
Can someone help me with this?
Thanks


----------



## klam_chowder

katscradle said:


> Hi everyone, I need some help bad.
> I bought some apps.
> They were on my iphone till yesterday.
> Then it said I needed to update when I pluged it into my computer, so I clicked o.k.
> I have a 32g 3GS, now all my apps are under applications on my computer, but they are not on my iphone anymore.
> Now I can't figure out how to get them back on my iphone.
> Can someone help me with this?
> Thanks



Not sure if you tried the obvious yet...go to Applications on your iphone in itunes, and hit Sync?   

cheers,


----------



## bsbrady

This happened to me yesterday when I upgraded to firmware 3.1.2. What happens with 3.1.2 and iTunes version 9, there is a new feature that allows you to arrange the apps the way you want thru itunes. When you do this, plug in your phone, click the iphone, then click the applications tab, you need to check off the apps you want


----------



## katscradle

klam_chowder said:


> Not sure if you tried the obvious yet...go to Applications on your iphone in itunes, and hit Sync?
> 
> cheers,




Karen I could not find a sync botton in itunes.


----------



## katscradle

bsbrady said:


> This happened to me yesterday when I upgraded to firmware 3.1.2. What happens with 3.1.2 and iTunes version 9, there is a new feature that allows you to arrange the apps the way you want thru itunes. When you do this, plug in your phone, click the iphone, then click the applications tab, you need to check off the apps you want



I do not have an applications tab that I can find.
I tried to reset all my network settings in general and that did not work either.


----------



## klam_chowder

katscradle said:


> Karen I could not find a sync botton in itunes.





katscradle said:


> I do not have an applications tab that I can find.
> I tried to reset all my network settings in general and that did not work either.



kat, when your iPhone is plugged into your computer, in iTunes on the lefthand side, under Devices, you should see your iPhone. Click on that.

Along the top of the screen there are a bunch of tabs. Choose the Applications one. As bsbrady posted, you have to choose which app you want - check off all the ones you want.

Then Sync them using the button at the bottom right handside of iTunes, in the gray area, beside where it shows you how much room you have left on your iPhone. 

Hope this helps 

cheers,


----------



## katscradle

klam_chowder said:


> kat, when your iPhone is plugged into your computer, in iTunes on the lefthand side, under Devices, you should see your iPhone. Click on that.
> 
> Along the top of the screen there are a bunch of tabs. Choose the Applications one. As bsbrady posted, you have to choose which app you want - check off all the ones you want.
> 
> Then Sync them using the button at the bottom right handside of iTunes, in the gray area, beside where it shows you how much room you have left on your iPhone.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> cheers,



A thank you to both of you, it is putting them back on the iphone.
I am new at this. so people here are a great help.
Especially for someone how is not a techy..


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> A thank you to both of you, it is putting them back on the iphone.
> I am new at this. so people here are a great help.
> Especially for someone how is not a techy..



Kat - I am right there with you, I kept syncing my phone but nothing was changing - duh - you need to tell it what you want to sync


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi everyone, i just got my iphone (3g) yesterday -- i can tell i am gonna have some fun with this!! LOL 

Can someone clarify for me -- can i just purchase apps from the iphone itself and download them via the phone, or do i have to attach the phone to my computer and sync it for each app. i want??

Also, for those that have the regular 3g, how long does your battery last approx? If you are using it alot during the day?


----------



## jcb

You can do it either way.  There is a 10 meg limit on app downloads over the 3g connection but it does not apply if your iphone is using a wifi connection.


----------



## Caitsmama

Another question, can you delete any of the apps on the homepage? I have absolutely NO need for the stocks thingie -- and would love to just delete it, if at all possible..


----------



## Annette_VA

Caitsmama said:


> Another question, can you delete any of the apps on the homepage? I have absolutely NO need for the stocks thingie -- and would love to just delete it, if at all possible..



I just banished Stocks & Weather to the last page.  They seem to be un-delete-able


----------



## PinkBudgie

Annette_VA said:


> I just banished Stocks & Weather to the last page.  They seem to be un-delete-able



I use the weather one all the time. I put in the cities I'm in everyday.  But how do you move the icons?  I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Annette_VA

PinkBudgie said:


> I use the weather one all the time. I put in the cities I'm in everyday.  But how do you move the icons?  I didn't know you could do that.



I use the Weather.com app, so I don't use the one that came w/ the iPhone.  You can do the multiple city thing w/ it, too.  Love that!  It's fun to check in on Orlando weather some times.

To move your icons around, there's 2 ways:
1.  Hold down one icon.  All icons should jiggle and you'll see "X" in the upper left corner of any app you can delete.  While the icons are jiggling, you can drag them around the screen to move them.
2.  Use iTunes.  Plug up your phone & go to the Applications tab.  On there, you can drag & drop icons on the different screens and arrange them.


----------



## Caitsmama

Can someone answer me on the battery life thing? How long do you find that your battery on the 3g lasts?? I noticed mine dropping, today, and not sure if it's due to me playing with it or just that i didn't charge it enough (fully) - how long does it take to charge fully?


----------



## jcb

Caitsmama said:


> Can someone answer me on the battery life thing? How long do you find that your battery on the 3g lasts?? I noticed mine dropping, today, and not sure if it's due to me playing with it or just that i didn't charge it enough (fully) - how long does it take to charge fully?



Generally, the more you "play" with the phone, the more battery life you'll use especially if you are "playing" with the internet or the GPS function.  If you have "push" turned on in your e-mail settings, your battery life will be eaten up faster than a dole whip at a Disboards meet.

I charge my 3G once a day and keep a charging cord in my vehicle and in my briefcase. 

You might also look for a discussion on battery life in this thread  as some others had good tips about conserving battery life.   Several folks addressed how long it takes to charge the battery.  I never have noticed as I set mine to charge overnight.


----------



## Caitsmama

jcb said:


> If you have "push" turned on in your e-mail settings, your battery life will be eaten up faster than a dole whip at a Disboards meet.
> 
> .



Thank you! I did have "push" turned on - must be the default - so i just shut it off. 

This is why i love the DIS!!  BTW- great analogy!!


----------



## PinkBudgie

Annette_VA said:


> I use the Weather.com app, so I don't use the one that came w/ the iPhone.  You can do the multiple city thing w/ it, too.  Love that!  It's fun to check in on Orlando weather some times.
> 
> To move your icons around, there's 2 ways:
> 1.  Hold down one icon.  All icons should jiggle and you'll see "X" in the upper left corner of any app you can delete.  While the icons are jiggling, you can drag them around the screen to move them.
> 2.  Use iTunes.  Plug up your phone & go to the Applications tab.  On there, you can drag & drop icons on the different screens and arrange them.



Thanks!  I'll go fiddle with it and see what I can do.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> Check out this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2163956



Well I know I am quite behind here,but I have to say you are all wonderful.
You have helped someone who is not very technical.
I just got Dis Radio. 
I have added about 12 apps so far. 
When i am caught up I will let you know what I have. 
Last week I updated my iphone and the next thing, I have no apps on my phone. 
Well Karen(klamchowder) and another diser were very helpful in helping me with this. 
I am ever so greatful to all of you.
Also I bought a bright orange skin for my iphone, as it got lost in my purse and I could not find it.
Took me 3 days to find my phone.
So I went right away and bought a bright skin for it.


----------



## jcb

The Maps application that comes with the iPhone will track city buses in certain cites so that you can tell when the next bus will arrive at your location.  I used this feature in Seattle and the native iPhone map worked better than an application I bought.

I'll be in D.C. for meetings and was wondering whether the Metro buses have been integrated into the maps application.


----------



## princesskimbers

I don't post often here but I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to keep the iPhone safe at the parks. I'd like to have it on hand with me just in case my brother and I encounter long lines and also to check out the Toy Story Mania bonus I had heard about. I do have a pocket within my purse that should keep it safe from any wet rides if we do go on those. We'll be going from the 23rd through the 29th. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## PinkBudgie

princesskimbers said:


> I don't post often here but I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to keep the iPhone safe at the parks. I'd like to have it on hand with me just in case my brother and I encounter long lines and also to check out the Toy Story Mania bonus I had heard about. I do have a pocket within my purse that should keep it safe from any wet rides if we do go on those. We'll be going from the 23rd through the 29th. Thanks for any feedback!



I would put it in a plastic ziplock baggie before going on wet rides.  I do this my camera and phone.  Just to be safe.  My son spilled a glass of water on his itouch and it still works (luckily!) but I wouldn't take chances.


----------



## Caitsmama

Ok, had a weird thing happen today to my iphone.. mind you i have had it less than a week -- it totally froze on me. I just hung up from a call, and went to open up an app, and it froze.. i couldn't do anything, not even shut it down! I was bummed!!
Thank goodness i was close to an AT&T store, and the woman there showed me that you have to press BOTH the power button AND the middle (home app) button thingie.. and wait for the apple symbol to appear and it will usally (usally she said...) will clear itself..

Has this happened frequently to anyone else? This was the first time it happened, but it made me a lil' upset -- i know -- it's similar to a computer, but man, all i kept thinking of, was -- "what if i break down right now, and can't make a call"... 

I didn't know if this is "norm" behavior for this phone, or if it was a fluke.. Hopefully it's not the norm. I have a refurb, but i think it still has a 90 day warranty on it...


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Caitsmama said:


> Ok, had a weird thing happen today to my iphone.. mind you i have had it less than a week -- it totally froze on me. I just hung up from a call, and went to open up an app, and it froze.. i couldn't do anything, not even shut it down! I was bummed!!
> Thank goodness i was close to an AT&T store, and the woman there showed me that you have to press BOTH the power button AND the middle (home app) button thingie.. and wait for the apple symbol to appear and it will usally (usally she said...) will clear itself..
> 
> Has this happened frequently to anyone else? This was the first time it happened, but it made me a lil' upset -- i know -- it's similar to a computer, but man, all i kept thinking of, was -- "what if i break down right now, and can't make a call"...
> 
> I didn't know if this is "norm" behavior for this phone, or if it was a fluke.. Hopefully it's not the norm. I have a refurb, but i think it still has a 90 day warranty on it...



We have four Iphones in our house and only had to do a soft reboot once and that was on my son's phone.  Honestly, I just figured he did something to the phone to cause it to freeze cause kids do goofy things.  I don't think the freezing is the norm though.  Its simple enough to rectify if it happens again.  I never had experience with any of our phones totally locking up and not rebooting so I wouldn't worry too much.  If you think the phone is defective or something, then I'd run the Apple if your still within your warranty.


----------



## Echo queen

Caitsmama said:


> Ok, had a weird thing happen today to my iphone.. mind you i have had it less than a week -- it totally froze on me. I just hung up from a call, and went to open up an app, and it froze.. i couldn't do anything, not even shut it down! I was bummed!!
> Thank goodness i was close to an AT&T store, and the woman there showed me that you have to press BOTH the power button AND the middle (home app) button thingie.. and wait for the apple symbol to appear and it will usally (usally she said...) will clear itself..
> 
> Has this happened frequently to anyone else? This was the first time it happened, but it made me a lil' upset -- i know -- it's similar to a computer, but man, all i kept thinking of, was -- "what if i break down right now, and can't make a call"...
> 
> I didn't know if this is "norm" behavior for this phone, or if it was a fluke.. Hopefully it's not the norm. I have a refurb, but i think it still has a 90 day warranty on it...



First off I am not blond but anyway I have had my iphone for 2 months and never turned it off because I did not know how.  It never locked up or froze, it worked just fine.  Just happened to talk to a guy in the Apple store and he showed we how and told me there were updates I needed to downloand.

Best fo luck.


----------



## Caitsmama

Thanks.. I am assuming this was a *fluke* thing, If it happens again, i will stop by an apple store.. I know it has the latest downloads on it, as i just synced it less than a week ago.. and used the most current update..
Hoping it was just a minor meltdown ( i must have a female iphone.. LOL)


----------



## princesskimbers

PinkBudgie said:


> I would put it in a plastic ziplock baggie before going on wet rides.  I do this my camera and phone.  Just to be safe.  My son spilled a glass of water on his itouch and it still works (luckily!) but I wouldn't take chances.



That's what I'm thinking I will definitely do. I doubt we'll go on any wet rides but never know!


----------



## pittsburghmarc

Favorite apps:

Shazam (we all know that one)
ESPN ScoreCenter (sports scores quick)
iheartradio (sports broadcasts)
RedLaser (shopping comparisons)
Chipotle (i need my carnitas burritos)


----------



## katscradle

Ok I have a question here!
I have my iphone, and I have a netbook, but I do not have internet service at the cottage.
However I can get the internet through my iphone.
Is there a way I can use my iphone to get internet on my netbook while I am at the cottage?
Thank you


----------



## whodini

katscradle said:


> Ok I have a question here!
> I have my iphone, and I have a netbook, but I do not have internet service at the cottage.
> However I can get the internet through my iphone.
> Is there a way I can use my iphone to get internet on my netbook while I am at the cottage?
> Thank you



I assume you have a Canadian iPhone?  Is it with Rogers?  It looks like they do allow tethering (http://www.tuaw.com/2009/06/19/rogers-allows-iphone-tethering-in-canada-for-no-extra-charge-unt/).

The iPhone itself permits tethering (getting online through your iPhone), but AT&T has not enabled that feature and has not announced pricing for enabling it.


----------



## luke

whodini said:


> The iPhone itself permits tethering (getting online through your iPhone), but AT&T has not enabled that feature and has not announced pricing for enabling it.



Another perk of the jailbreak  I've been able to tether since before it was "enabled" on the iPhone, and still can without paying our carrier's (o2) extortionate tethering pricing


----------



## Annette_VA

Wasn't someone asking about an app of Steve Barrett's Hidden Mickey's Guide?  There is one now!  It's called (aptly enough) Hidden Mickeys.  It's $5.99


----------



## katscradle

whodini said:


> I assume you have a Canadian iPhone?  Is it with Rogers?  It looks like they do allow tethering (http://www.tuaw.com/2009/06/19/rogers-allows-iphone-tethering-in-canada-for-no-extra-charge-unt/).
> 
> The iPhone itself permits tethering (getting online through your iPhone), but AT&T has not enabled that feature and has not announced pricing for enabling it.




Thank you, yes I have a canadian iphone through Rogers.
This is nice to know, now I just have to figure out how to tether.
Can someone post a link to the how to's if it is not to much to ask!
I don't know how much extra they will charge for this, but I am thinking it will be worth it to us.
We go to our cottage almost every weekend from May through Nov.
We have no phone (land line) or internet at the cottage.
I was a Bell customer until Sept. 09 when my contract was up.
You can't get cell service out of our cottage unless you are a Rogers customer. So for that reason I switched.
Now I have an iphone! 
I am having alot of fun learning about my iphone.
I am not a techy, usually when we get something new I let DH figure out everything and get him to show me the basics.
But with this I want to learn.
Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Mike2023

katscradle said:


> Thank you, yes I have a canadian iphone through Rogers.
> This is nice to know, now I just have to figure out how to tether.
> Can someone post a link to the how to's if it is not to much to ask!
> I don't know how much extra they will charge for this, but I am thinking it will be worth it to us.
> We go to our cottage almost every weekend from May through Nov.
> We have no phone (land line) or internet at the cottage.
> I was a Bell customer until Sept. 09 when my contract was up.
> You can't get cell service out of our cottage unless you are a Rogers customer. So for that reason I switched.
> Now I have an iphone!
> I am having alot of fun learning about my iphone.
> I am not a techy, usually when we get something new I let DH figure out everything and get him to show me the basics.
> But with this I want to learn.
> Thank you for helping me.



If you have a data plan of 1 gig or more tethering is free (for now anyways).

Go into settings/General/Network and turn tethering on.  Plug your iphone into your laptop.  Done. 

Be sure to turn tethering off when your not using it.


p.s., there is a chance there will be no tethering option in your menu.  If thats the case you need to call rogers.


----------



## jeffl

Annette_VA said:


> Wasn't someone asking about an app of Steve Barrett's Hidden Mickey's Guide?  There is one now!  It's called (aptly enough) Hidden Mickeys.  It's $5.99



Has anybody tried this app out? How does it compare to the HLM Hidden Mickey app at the app store? The reviews in the app store are pretty limited. . We are going to the World in about a week and it would be fun to add some Hidden Mickey magic to the trip.


----------



## katscradle

Mike2023 said:


> If you have a data plan of 1 gig or more tethering is free (for now anyways).
> 
> Go into settings/General/Network and turn tethering on.  Plug your iphone into your laptop.  Done.
> 
> Be sure to turn tethering off when your not using it.
> 
> 
> p.s., there is a chance there will be no tethering option in your menu.  If thats the case you need to call rogers.



I have the new iphone 32g 3gs and yes it has a tettering button.
I found it with ease thanks to you.
Thank you!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Caitsmama said:


> Ok, had a weird thing happen today to my iphone.. mind you i have had it less than a week -- it totally froze on me. I just hung up from a call, and went to open up an app, and it froze.. i couldn't do anything, not even shut it down! I was bummed!!
> Thank goodness i was close to an AT&T store, and the woman there showed me that you have to press BOTH the power button AND the middle (home app) button thingie.. and wait for the apple symbol to appear and it will usally (usally she said...) will clear itself..
> 
> Has this happened frequently to anyone else? This was the first time it happened, but it made me a lil' upset -- i know -- it's similar to a computer, but man, all i kept thinking of, was -- "what if i break down right now, and can't make a call"...
> 
> I didn't know if this is "norm" behavior for this phone, or if it was a fluke.. Hopefully it's not the norm. I have a refurb, but i think it still has a 90 day warranty on it...


I had this same problem with my phone when we were on vacation last week in Vegas.  We took our phone to the Apple store and made an appt with a Genius who asked if I had the latest version.  Because I had just done an update before we left for vacation, I insisted the phone was up to date.  I felt like an idiot when he checked and it was NOT the most current version.  For the record, the most current version as of today is 3.1.2 and the problem with freezing (per our Genius Alex) is a known behavior with the 3.1 version, hense the update to 3.1.2.  Good luck!


----------



## Mike2023

katscradle said:


> I have the new iphone 32g 3gs and yes it has a tettering button.
> I found it with ease thanks to you.
> Thank you!



Glad to help


----------



## Flametamr

Okay here's a question for experienced I-phone/Pod users. Is there way to transfer all the files including tunes and apps to a new computer ? I just upgraded my desktop and now Im afraid I'm gonna loose all the apps I bought. Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## Flametamr

Anybody ???


----------



## MM32830

Flametamr said:


> Okay here's a question for experienced I-phone/Pod users. Is there way to transfer all the files including tunes and apps to a new computer ? I just upgraded my desktop and now Im afraid I'm gonna loose all the apps I bought. Any advise is appreciated.



Your iTunes library is in the MUSIC folder (at least on a PC; not sure about Macs). 

Install iTunes on the new computer and let it create the iTunes folder in the MUSIC folder.

Close iTunes.

Now, copy the contents of the MUSIC folder from the old computer to the new computer. 

Start iTunes on the new computer and everything you had on the old computer should be on the new computer.

I've done this once when upgrading a computer and it worked as expected.



____________________
Armand


----------



## Manda

Flametamr said:


> Okay here's a question for experienced I-phone/Pod users. Is there way to transfer all the files including tunes and apps to a new computer ? I just upgraded my desktop and now Im afraid I'm gonna loose all the apps I bought. Any advise is appreciated.



I'd suggest using the built-in iTunes backup option. You can burn your whole library to DVD (assuming you have a DVD burner on your computer) and then restore it onto your new computer. Bonus of that method is that you also have a backup of your iTunes library.


----------



## MM32830

Manda said:


> I'd suggest using the built-in iTunes backup option. You can burn your whole library to DVD (assuming you have a DVD burner on your computer) and then restore it onto your new computer. Bonus of that method is that you also have a backup of your iTunes library.



While this method works, if you have a large iTunes library, it can take many DVDs (and even that many more CDs) and it can be sloooooww. However, it is a great, safe way to back up your iTunes library.




____________________
Armand


----------



## Michele

If you have a wireless network you can transfer the files through it.  I did it that way, but it was about 2 years ago, I'm sorry I don't remember the specifics.


----------



## Flametamr

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I am mainly worried about the Apps I have bought. I already had one problem when I messed up and let my Ipod sync with my laptop. I lost most of my apps and had to download them again. Now I have twice as many and am worried about loosing them in the pc upgrade.

I have a friend that will loan me her portable hard drive so I may try that way first and then consider the DVD route if needed.


----------



## fupresti

Check out the new Skinit I got for my iPhone!


----------



## OKW Lover

fupresti said:


> Check out the new Skinit I got for my iPhone!



Looks familiar.  The entrance to SpaceShip Earth?


----------



## fupresti

OKW Lover said:


> Looks familiar.  The entrance to SpaceShip Earth?


Yep. I wanted something a little more obscure but would catch the eye of any WDW enthusiast.


----------



## OKW Lover

fupresti said:


> Yep. I wanted something a little more obscure but would catch the eye of any WDW enthusiast.



What do I win?


----------



## honeymooner09

Flametamr said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I am mainly worried about the Apps I have bought. I already had one problem when I messed up and let my Ipod sync with my laptop. I lost most of my apps and had to download them again. Now I have twice as many and am worried about loosing them in the pc upgrade.
> 
> I have a friend that will loan me her portable hard drive so I may try that way first and then consider the DVD route if needed.




Yes do a backup in itunes and it will backup all of it.


----------



## Luv2Camp

After what seems like forever, I'm finally getting my iPhone on Saturday!  I already have the Otterbox Defense and a book that should get me started. Itunes is loaded with music and apps. Am I missing anything, besides the phone? 

I would like to get a charger for at work and one for the car...Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## MM32830

You can't go wrong with original Apple equipment but it's a bit pricey.

I've used Griffin with great success. You can buy Griffin accessories at Wal-Mart. 



____________________
Armand


----------



## Michele

Luv2Camp said:


> After what seems like forever, I'm finally getting my iPhone on Saturday!  I already have the Otterbox Defense and a book that should get me started. Itunes is loaded with music and apps. Am I missing anything, besides the phone?
> 
> I would like to get a charger for at work and one for the car...Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!



I just bought the regular Apple wall charger and use the Griffin iTrip for the car.


----------



## Echo queen

Good morning iphone Peeps,  how and where do you synk the contacts list that is on the iphone on to my laptop?  Does is synk into itunes it self or some where else.  Thanks for any tips, I have learned everything I know about my iphone here on the collective.  Thanks


----------



## Luv2Camp

I got it! I got it! This thing is fabulous! I'm at a football game right now & I can still be on the disboards...wow!  One question, I have my e-mail set up. When I check my mail, I can only see the left side of the message. Any ideas of what I'm doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## MM32830

Luv2Camp said:


> One question, I have my e-mail set up. When I check my mail, I can only see the left side of the message. Any ideas of what I'm doing wrong? Thanks!



What do you mean by "the left side of the message"? Are you using the mail client (program) on the iPhone or are you using webmail?

Love to help. Send more info.




___________________________
Armand


----------



## sarahsar

Echo queen said:


> Good morning iphone Peeps,  how and where do you synk the contacts list that is on the iphone on to my laptop?  Does is synk into itunes it self or some where else.  Thanks for any tips, I have learned everything I know about my iphone here on the collective.  Thanks



It depends what set up you're using.  I know for sure that you can use iTunes to sync your contacts to iCal on a Mac or to Outlook on a PC.  If you have MobileMe, you can do it over the air and not through iTunes, definitely to a Mac and theoretically to a PC as well.

There may be other ways to do this with a PC, but I'm not sure what they are.  Does anyone else know if you can sync iPhone contacts with the default Windows address book?


----------



## Luv2Camp

MM32830 said:


> What do you mean by "the left side of the message"? Are you using the mail client (program) on the iPhone or are you using webmail?
> 
> Love to help. Send more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> Armand



I figured it out! I'm not sure what I was doing wrong, but when I got back in, I could see the whole message.  So far everything else is going ok. Can't wait to get home to load my apps & music. I've set it down just long enough to take pictures of DD in the band, now I'm back at it! This is going to be so addictive!


----------



## nedac

Just got the 3GS. Tell what I can do now that I couldn't do before, besides the obvious video camera stuff.


----------



## tinkerbellrere

Love my iphone. Can't wait for the DIS app!  

My favorites are:
facebook
bejewled
itranslate
my eyes only
pandora
medice
aroundme
pepid
youtube
petfirstaid

Thanks for all the ideas folks!  I'll be busy downloading today!


----------



## Luv2Camp

Everything was going great...Loaded my music, loaded my apps, had everything set up just right, and was using it like a pro. I used my iPhone this morning with no problem, and then a couple hours later, it had "no service" at the top. So, I reset it, and still no service. Took out the sim card and put it back in, still no service. I called our AT&T store, and he wanted me to bring it back in. I took it to the nearest AT&T store where I bought it yesterday, which is an hour away from my house. They couldn't get it to work either, and they said that I'd have to take it to the big AT&T store in Cincinnati...Another hour drive.  So, I gave my best-sad eyes, and they exchanged it for me with another new iPhone. The sales guy couldn't have been any nicer about it. I brought it home, and everything's re-loaded...Again. Ugh! I do have one question - My iPhone #1 had "3G" at the top and was really quick in the internet. The iPhone #2 has "E" at the top and is a bit slower. I'm in my house, so I'm not anywhere different for different reception. I've tried toggling the airplane mode so it searches for reception, but it's staying in the "E" mode. Any ideas from my very distinguished experts?


----------



## bsbrady

E is for edge. This usually means that you do not have 3G service where you are or under the settings it is possible to turn 3G off. I believe its under Settings -> General -> Network


----------



## MM32830

Luv2Camp said:


> The iPhone #2 has "E" at the top and is a bit slower. I'm in my house, so I'm not anywhere different for different reception. I've tried toggling the airplane mode so it searches for reception, but it's staying in the "E" mode. Any ideas from my very distinguished experts?



I'm wondering if there was nothing wrong with the other phone. Since you aren't picking up 3G but only Edge (Edge is the slower of the two internet connections), I question whether AT&T is having problems with the service. I've seen that happen with my iPhone and if I wait a while, it all comes back.

Try going outside to see if 3G comes back.

Regardless, you have a new phone and you are now a pro at loading software.



___________________
Armand


----------



## Luv2Camp

bsbrady said:


> E is for edge. This usually means that you do not have 3G service where you are or under the settings it is possible to turn 3G off. I believe its under Settings -> General -> Network



Thank you for the instructions. Tried it & still have the E. I work in the city, so I'll see if I have the 3G when I get to work tomorrow. 



MM32830 said:


> I'm wondering if there was nothing wrong with the other phone. Since you aren't picking up 3G but only Edge (Edge is the slower of the two internet connections), I question whether AT&T is having problems with the service. I've seen that happen with my iPhone and if I wait a while, it all comes back.
> 
> Try going outside to see if 3G comes back.
> 
> Regardless, you have a new phone and you are now a pro at loading software.
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Armand



The AT&T sales guy couldn't get it to work, even with a new Sim card. The new phone is working great this afternoon, and everything is re-loaded. I guess now I just need to take a deep breath and enjoy it!

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Cyrano

For those in the UK I have just downloaded a useful, free app - thetrainline.
Handy for booking those trips. I especially like that you can download a week's timetable of your favourite journey


----------



## nedac

nedac said:


> Just got the 3GS. Tell what I can do now that I couldn't do before, besides the obvious video camera stuff.



Clearly it hasn't made my question asking skills any better.

Anyone else here swith to 3GS recently?


----------



## luke

Ok, your 3gs will be faster, have a compass, and possibly have bigger capacity, but other than that there's not a lot more you can do with it.
I won't be upgrading to a 3gs from my 3g, will be waiting til the next incarnation even tho I'm due an upgrade in January, I'll just wait it out


----------



## Manda

luke said:


> Ok, your 3gs will be faster, have a compass, and possibly have bigger capacity, but other than that there's not a lot more you can do with it.
> I won't be upgrading to a 3gs from my 3g, will be waiting til the next incarnation even tho I'm due an upgrade in January, I'll just wait it out



Plus, much better camera with auto-focus feature. 

And Nike+ built-in. Obviously, that's only helpful for walkers/runners though. But it was annoying that you couldn't use Nike+ on the other iPhones.

Mostly the big speed jump is the most impressive part. I hadn't planned on upgrading from 3g to 3gs because it didn't seem all that big of a difference. Then circumstances forced me to upgrade and boy, am I glad I have 3gs now, LOL! 

The better camera was a huge thing to me. The photos are just so much better than on the previous iPhones (have all 3 in the house, so direct comparison).


----------



## luke

Only thing is, as I'm due my upgrade in January, I'd rather wait the extra 6 or so months til a probably next one comes out, rather than upgrade to a 3gs and be 'stuck' with it for a further 18 months.
Oh I forgot about the better camera, knew I'd missed something


----------



## soxnation

just upgraded today from my first generation iphone to the 3gs..... the pictures are much better and video is a plus!


----------



## mikelan6

Another cool new feature in the 3gs (I think it's new) is the voice activated commands.


----------



## katscradle

Ok peeps I need your help once again.
How do I get my Acer netbook to accept my iPhone so I can toggle?
Any help would be wonderful.
Thanks!


----------



## belle41379

Does anyone know if there is a way (other than using Safari) to get the DIS Radio on my phone?  I know you can download a free Mouse World Radio app and was wondering if there was something similar for DIS Radio that I'm just not finding.


----------



## sarahsar

belle41379 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way (other than using Safari) to get the DIS Radio on my phone?  I know you can download a free Mouse World Radio app and was wondering if there was something similar for DIS Radio that I'm just not finding.



I use FStream and then enter the URL for the DIS Radio in there.  It's kind of a roundabout way to do it, but it works.  I found the instructions searching on here.


----------



## belle41379

sarahsar said:


> I use FStream and then enter the URL for the DIS Radio in there.  It's kind of a roundabout way to do it, but it works.  I found the instructions searching on here.



Thanks so much!  I did a search and found the step by step instructions.    I'm sure this is a silly question, but do I need to turn off the "cellular network"?  I had to turn it on in order to get the music to play.


----------



## scoot241

belle41379 said:


> Thanks so much!  I did a search and found the step by step instructions.    I'm sure this is a silly question, but do I need to turn off the "cellular network"?  I had to turn it on in order to get the music to play.



No, that tells Fstream whether or not you want to use the cellular network to stream the music.  If you're not on wifi, you'll need that turned on.


----------



## luke

luke said:


> For anyone in the UK
> 
> http://iphone.tvcatchup.com/
> 
> Live TV on over Wifi or 3g
> 
> Very cool, great quality



Just to add to this, for UK users, there's a Sky Sports and News Mobile TV app - can watch all Sky Sports channels and ESPN etc for £6 a month.  o2 are offering the first 3 months free so I've given it a go (will likely cancel before they start to charge me) and it's great - good price to be able to watch all live 'soccer' on my iPhone.  Sadly tho it works over wifi only, which must be a carrier/bandwidth issue as the tvcatchup link i posted before works brilliantly over even 3g!!


----------



## spaddy

I am looking to get an extra battery for our trip to WDW in December.  Sometimes we have over 12 hour days in the park without stopping and I don't want to run out of battery power.  

Anyone have any suggestions on an external battery?  I am hoping to not spend too much because I would really only need it for WDW and maybe a really long flight.


----------



## Cyrano

luke said:


> Just to add to this, for UK users, there's a Sky Sports and News Mobile TV app - can watch all Sky Sports channels and ESPN etc for £6 a month.  o2 are offering the first 3 months free so I've given it a go (will likely cancel before they start to charge me) and it's great - good price to be able to watch all live 'soccer' on my iPhone.  Sadly tho it works over wifi only, which must be a carrier/bandwidth issue as the tvcatchup link i posted before works brilliantly over even 3g!!



I am trying out the Sky Player on the iPhone. Very impressed ,though I will not pay £6/month so will probably cancel.


----------



## willis37862

Ok I must admit I have not read this whole thread and I am afraid I don't have the time to right now. But today we went to the AT&T store and talked to them about switching to them and leaving Verizon. Our contract is up next month and we are thinking of switching then. Right now we have an IPOD that we LOVE  but at the same time have been happy with Verizon's coverage area though the store here as the worst customer service hands down! 

So my question is if you switched to AT&T from another company to get the Iphone have you been happy? Was it worth it for you? Are you happy with their customer service and rates? Thanks for any input.


----------



## sarahsar

willis37862 said:


> Ok I must admit I have not read this whole thread and I am afraid I don't have the time to right now. But today we went to the AT&T store and talked to them about switching to them and leaving Verizon. Our contract is up next month and we are thinking of switching then. Right now we have an IPOD that we LOVE  but at the same time have been happy with Verizon's coverage area though the store here as the worst customer service hands down!
> 
> So my question is if you switched to AT&T from another company to get the Iphone have you been happy? Was it worth it for you? Are you happy with their customer service and rates? Thanks for any input.



I think it depends a lot on the service in your area.  We switched to AT&T from T-Mobile about a year ago. Where I live, I actually think the AT&T service is excellent.  We have great 3G coverage (it's actually HSDPA, the faster form of 3G, and faster than what Verizon now offers), and I have not noticed at all the issues with dropped calls that people talk about in other places. But it just depends on where you are.  If you are in a rural area, you may not have that many options for carriers.  If you live in a very urban area like NYC or San Francisco, you may deal with all the AT&T problems that people there report, where the network is under strain from the large number of customers.  We live in a medium sized city and have been very happy with AT&T.  It's not perfect, but I think it's been better here than T-Mobile was (and so much faster - there was no T-Mobile 3G here at the time we switched.  I'm not sure if that's still the case).

What I would suggest is that you take advantage of the policy they have where you can get out of your contract if you're not happy in the first 30 days.  That gives you a chance to try out the service and make sure it works for your needs.  

As far as cost, rates, and so on go, I have never used Verizon to compare, but I always thought they were similar to, or maybe a bit more expensive than, AT&T. One thing that is worth checking if you switch to AT&T is to see if your employer or university has a discount with them. Lots and lots of employers do, and depending on what it is, it can save you a lot.


----------



## sarahsar

Just saw that the Unofficial Guide people have developed a web app for wait times.  It looks pretty interesting - they are including estimates based on their database of waiting time information, which they have been collecting for years.  It looks like right now they have opened it up to Unofficial Guide subscribers.  I imagine at some point they will charge for it or make it part of their subscription.  

Anyway, here is some info about it:
http://blog.touringplans.com/2009/11/16/lines-mobile-wait-times/


----------



## heartsy77

While I luv my phone, I hate apple service. My DH has spent all morning trying to get my 3g sent back due to warrantied battery issues. Sadly they agree it is covered it has been a huge mess to get it mailed to them! This is one of those times I wish we didn't live in the sticks; the nearest Apple Store is 1.5 hours away.


----------



## willis37862

sarahsar said:


> I think it depends a lot on the service in your area.  We switched to AT&T from T-Mobile about a year ago. Where I live, I actually think the AT&T service is excellent.  We have great 3G coverage (it's actually HSDPA, the faster form of 3G, and faster than what Verizon now offers), and I have not noticed at all the issues with dropped calls that people talk about in other places. But it just depends on where you are.  If you are in a rural area, you may not have that many options for carriers.  If you live in a very urban area like NYC or San Francisco, you may deal with all the AT&T problems that people there report, where the network is under strain from the large number of customers.  We live in a medium sized city and have been very happy with AT&T.  It's not perfect, but I think it's been better here than T-Mobile was (and so much faster - there was no T-Mobile 3G here at the time we switched.  I'm not sure if that's still the case).
> 
> What I would suggest is that you take advantage of the policy they have where you can get out of your contract if you're not happy in the first 30 days.  That gives you a chance to try out the service and make sure it works for your needs.
> 
> As far as cost, rates, and so on go, I have never used Verizon to compare, but I always thought they were similar to, or maybe a bit more expensive than, AT&T. One thing that is worth checking if you switch to AT&T is to see if your employer or university has a discount with them. Lots and lots of employers do, and depending on what it is, it can save you a lot.



Thank you so much for sharing  We did have them check to make sure that our street was covered and most of our county is all covered in the 3G area. Our town is medium sized at best so we shouldn't be fighting to many other customers, thanks for bringing that point up I never thought of that. 

I just keep hearing people complain about dropped calls and problems with their bills and trying to have them corrected. I love the idea of having an IPhone that can share the apps I already have for my Ipod. Ugh I hate decisions like these  Like you said we could try them for 30 days and see how that goes. 

Thanks again!


----------



## sarahsar

heartsy77 said:


> While I luv my phone, I hate apple service. My DH has spent all morning trying to get my 3g sent back due to warrantied battery issues. Sadly they agree it is covered it has been a huge mess to get it mailed to them! This is one of those times I wish we didn't live in the sticks; the nearest Apple Store is 1.5 hours away.



I'm kind of surprised to hear this.  We don't live anywhere near an Apple store, but when my sister had problems with her iPhone, she had very good service.  She called in and they got all her info and sent a new phone out.  When it got here, it had all the instructions/packaging necessary to return the old one.  It would have been nicer to just be able to go into a store and have it taken care of, but it really wasn't too much trouble, all things considered.


----------



## heartsy77

sarahsar said:


> I'm kind of surprised to hear this.  We don't live anywhere near an Apple store, but when my sister had problems with her iPhone, she had very good service.  She called in and they got all her info and sent a new phone out.  When it got here, it had all the instructions/packaging necessary to return the old one.  It would have been nicer to just be able to go into a store and have it taken care of, but it really wasn't too much trouble, all things considered.




I am glad to hear that my experince may not be the norm. After about three hours,4 managers, and a wasted trip to the UPS store 20 miles away it is resolved. Fedex is coming in the AM for it; i should have my new one by the end of the week. For me to get a new phone I had to pay a 29.99 fee and put a 499. hold on my cc. There is no way I am fee so I have an old phone of my nieces till it comes. They offered me a case for all my troubles, since I already own an otterbox they are giving me deluxe car charger. So all is well that ends well!


----------



## sarahsar

heartsy77 said:


> I am glad to hear that my experince may not be the norm. After about three hours,4 managers, and a wasted trip to the UPS store 20 miles away it is resolved. Fedex is coming in the AM for it; i should have my new one by the end of the week. For me to get a new phone I had to pay a 29.99 fee and put a 499. hold on my cc. There is no way I am fee so I have an old phone of my nieces till it comes. They offered me a case for all my troubles, since I already own an otterbox they are giving me deluxe car charger. So all is well that ends well!



That is frustrating!  I am glad to hear it is all working out, but it does sound like a terrible hassle.


----------



## tinks_1989

subbing cus i can never fing this thread


----------



## katscradle

luke said:


> Found a cool new Disney theme, I wont use it myself as i prefer a cleaner theme myself, but its still pretty cool





luke said:


> I've sent you a PM



Luke can you send me a pm too with specific instrutions!


----------



## luke

katscradle said:


> Luke can you send me a pm too with specific instrutions!



Sent


----------



## apurplebrat

Luke can you send me a pm too with specific instrutions!


----------



## luke

apurplebrat said:


> Luke can you send me a pm too with specific instrutions!



Sent too


----------



## UrsulasShadow

pittsburghmarc said:


> Favorite apps:
> 
> Shazam (we all know that one)
> ESPN ScoreCenter (sports scores quick)
> iheartradio (sports broadcasts)
> RedLaser (shopping comparisons)
> Chipotle (i need my carnitas burritos)



OMG...RedLaser is incredibly handy! And only $1.99...I'd have paid more!

Just the other day I was at Best Buy, looking for speakers for my DS.  I had to pull up a search engine to try to do a search on the different brands of speakers, trying to see if I could find a better price anywhere.

This app would have saved me a ton of frustration! You just scan the barcode with your iPhone, and it searches for you.  It's almost instantaneous, too!  I'm gonna go shopping now!

Just had to share.


----------



## katscradle

I am running out of time before we leave and I have to go back and figure out how to jailbreak.
Just thought I would give this thread a bump, so I wouldn't have to look through several pages to find it!


----------



## diz_kid 777

I just got my iPhone today and have spent the past 4 hours playing with it.  I'll be going through all of this thread at some point, but I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## rn4val

I can get my iphone on the 13th. I can hardly wait to be an offical member of this thread.I called ATTyest trying to let me upgrade early and they were trying to talk me out of an iphone. I thought tht was odd.  Oh well I am buying mine from the Apple store so I can take advantage of classes and the genius bar if needed.


----------



## nedac

rn4val said:


> I can get my iphone on the 13th. I can hardly wait to be an offical member of this thread.I called ATTyest trying to let me upgrade early and they were trying to talk me out of an iphone. I thought tht was odd.  Oh well I am buying mine from the Apple store so I can take advantage of classes and the genius bar if needed.




I can tell you why they tried to talk you out of it.... because they can upgrade you early on any other phone, except the iphone. Whoever you talked to tried to get you to upgrade today. Good job resisitng, it will be worth it. No one will talk you out of it after the 13th.


----------



## OKW Lover

diz_kid 777 said:


> I just got my iPhone today and have spent the past 4 hours playing with it.  I'll be going through all of this thread at some point, but I just wanted to say hi!



Congratulations!!!

Welcome to the club.


----------



## denise

nedac said:


> I can tell you why they tried to talk you out of it.... because they can upgrade you early on any other phone, except the iphone. Whoever you talked to tried to get you to upgrade today. Good job resisitng, it will be worth it. No one will talk you out of it after the 13th.



They also have to subsidize Apple. ATT makes nothing, they say, when they sell it. ATT says it costs more then what they sell it for. They make their money with the data fees and plans....This is why they, ATT, also tell their employees not to buy them but to leave them for the "customers". Also as an employee, I get no discount on the purchase of the phone...
but all those emails from them will not stop me....

I have only 46 days to go until I can get one!!!


----------



## crazy4stitch

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...phone_app_aims_to_find_att_trouble_areas.html

I don't have an iphone (yet) but work for at&t and just heard about this today, so wanted to let you know it was available!


----------



## stenogoddess

Two weeks left until I can get my iPhone.  I'm starting an app list!  LOL  I wonder which one will be at the top of my list.  HHHMMM  eticket maybe?


----------



## mla1977

I finally updated my software on Sunday.  Facebook had stopped working and the ipod wasn't working either.  With those working again and the updates in the software, it feels like I have a whole new phone.


----------



## rn4val

IVI got my iPhone Sunday it is amazing . The Apple was so great and helpful.I can't put the phone down. I run down the battery by the evening thanks to
my Mom and Dad for a wonderful Early Christmas present


----------



## Caitsmama

stenogoddess said:


> Two weeks left until I can get my iPhone.  I'm starting an app list!  LOL  I wonder which one will be at the top of my list.  HHHMMM  eticket maybe?



Hey girl!!!  Glad to see you jumping on the iphone bandwagon, you will LOVE it!! We will have to chat more.. LOL


----------



## stenogoddess

Stacy!

There you are!  Where ya been hiding?  I hear that iPhone calling me like that creepy dude from Lord of the Kings, my precious, my precious.  The only thing that has held me back so far is my cheapness!  Bet Cait is ready for Santa, but is Sis ready for the big day?????


----------



## MissMichelle

katscradle said:


> Luke can you send me a pm too with specific instrutions!



Id love instructions also!!


----------



## vwlfan

My hard drive cranked on me. I had to wipe it out and reset the computer. arggh.

SO I lost my itunes library (yes I tried to save my data and somehow I didn't use the external hard drive I had correctly and lost not only Itunes but also tons and tons of data. I am sick about it.

But I re-downloaded Itunes with now an empty library. I thought perhaps I could re-synch the iphone (and my old ipod which I still use now and then) to reload the library. Didn't do anything.

So I called Apple. The help desk person told me to right click on the iphone icon and transfer purchases. This worked up to a point. I knew it would not transfer anything else I had not purchased from Apple. I was ok with that BUT what is happening so far is that it is NOT downloading the many podcasts to which I subscribe.

Itunes is refreshing them on the computer but they are not getting into the iphone.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## sarahsar

vwlfan said:


> My hard drive cranked on me. I had to wipe it out and reset the computer. arggh.
> 
> SO I lost my itunes library (yes I tried to save my data and somehow I didn't use the external hard drive I had correctly and lost not only Itunes but also tons and tons of data. I am sick about it.
> 
> But I re-downloaded Itunes with now an empty library. I thought perhaps I could re-synch the iphone (and my old ipod which I still use now and then) to reload the library. Didn't do anything.
> 
> So I called Apple. The help desk person told me to right click on the iphone icon and transfer purchases. This worked up to a point. I knew it would not transfer anything else I had not purchased from Apple. I was ok with that BUT what is happening so far is that it is NOT downloading the many podcasts to which I subscribe.
> 
> Itunes is refreshing them on the computer but they are not getting into the iphone.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks



Are you sure you have podcasts set to sync and all the settings the way you want them?  That probably all got reset when you started over again.

If that's not the issue and your podcasts are already checked to sync, you might try un-checking them, syncing, and then checking and syncing again.


----------



## disneyholic family

vwlfan said:


> My hard drive cranked on me. I had to wipe it out and reset the computer. arggh.
> 
> SO I lost my itunes library (yes I tried to save my data and somehow I didn't use the external hard drive I had correctly and lost not only Itunes but also tons and tons of data. I am sick about it.
> 
> But I re-downloaded Itunes with now an empty library. I thought perhaps I could re-synch the iphone (and my old ipod which I still use now and then) to reload the library. Didn't do anything.
> 
> So I called Apple. The help desk person told me to right click on the iphone icon and transfer purchases. This worked up to a point. I knew it would not transfer anything else I had not purchased from Apple. I was ok with that BUT what is happening so far is that it is NOT downloading the many podcasts to which I subscribe.
> 
> Itunes is refreshing them on the computer but they are not getting into the iphone.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks



right click on the iphone icon where?  i'm going to have to do this with my ipod touch....all my music is sitting there, after the computer with the itunes library crashed....the hard drive was a total loss - nothing could be saved...

we use that one computer for all of us to sync music/video/podcasts to....
so once we get a new computer, i'll have to try to reinstate the library from my ipodtouch (since there's nothing on the phone -it's brand new)...


----------



## disneyholic family

i apologize in advance if this is a really stupid question...

regarding the iPhone 3GS - which is what i have...
does it have a radio?

if not, is there any way to download a radio app that permits radio streaming?

again, i apoligize if this is the dumbest question of the century - i'm more than just a bit techno challenged..

thanks in advance!!


----------



## luke

disneyholic family said:


> does it have a radio?
> 
> if not, is there any way to download a radio app that permits radio streaming?



First answer, no.
Second answer, yes, there's probably lots but I have Wunderradio and it's pretty good


----------



## sarahsar

disneyholic family said:


> right click on the iphone icon where?  i'm going to have to do this with my ipod touch....all my music is sitting there, after the computer with the itunes library crashed....the hard drive was a total loss - nothing could be saved...
> 
> we use that one computer for all of us to sync music/video/podcasts to....
> so once we get a new computer, i'll have to try to reinstate the library from my ipodtouch (since there's nothing on the phone -it's brand new)...



I didn't think you could transfer your iTunes library from an iPod/iPhone back to the computer.  You can, however, transfer _purchases_ you've made on the iPod.  When it is syncing with the computer, you will see "iPod" or whatever you have named it appear on the left hand side of iTunes.  You can right-click on that and then "Transfer purchases." You will only see this when you are syncing.  

BUT - if I understand correctly and your entire music library, not just songs purchased on the iPod, is on the iPod but _not_ on the computer, you need to be very, very careful.  When you go to sync with a new computer/hard drive, the default will be for it to wipe out your iPod and replace it with whatever is on the new hard drive.  Then you will lose everything and have no way to get it back.

You would think you could easily get all of your music off the iPod and back to the computer, but you can't.  I have never faced this particular situation, but there are 3rd party solutions to deal with this problem. 

I have heard good things about this program for this problem.  It used to be called iPod Rip, but Apple recently made them change the name.  It's now iRip.
http://thelittleappfactory.com/irip/

Anyway, this software does exactly what you are talking about, which is lets you recover what's on your iPod.

I don't know if it does apps, but apps aren't as big of a deal.  If you've purchased apps, you can download them again as many times as you want as long as you're using the same iTunes account.  Unfortunately, music is not so simple.


----------



## sarahsar

disneyholic family said:


> i apologize in advance if this is a really stupid question...
> 
> regarding the iPhone 3GS - which is what i have...
> does it have a radio?
> 
> if not, is there any way to download a radio app that permits radio streaming?
> 
> again, i apoligize if this is the dumbest question of the century - i'm more than just a bit techno challenged..
> 
> thanks in advance!!



There is no built-in radio but there are many, many streaming radio apps.  Some free, some not.

I second Wunder Radio that the other poster suggested.  Great app.


----------



## disneyholic family

thanks for the help everyone!  i'll check out irip and wunder radio!!

thanks!!


----------



## disneyholic family

outstanding!!  i downloaded wunder radio onto DH's iphone and he's now in seventh heaven....listening to news 24/7....
if i didn't mention it, he's a news-aholic...

so great....even our local radio stations can be streamed...

you have made him a very happy man!!!  thanks!!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

ok....so now he's getting greedy 

he asked me to ask you if there's something similar to wunder radio for streaming tv

if there is, i figure you guys must know about it...


meanwhile, i haven't downloaded wunder radio to my iphone yet, but those golden oldies stations are calling to me...


----------



## disneyholic family

oops double post


----------



## Jennyvelaz




----------



## luke

disneyholic family said:


> ok....so now he's getting greedy
> 
> he asked me to ask you if there's something similar to wunder radio for streaming tv
> 
> if there is, i figure you guys must know about it...
> 
> 
> meanwhile, i haven't downloaded wunder radio to my iphone yet, but those golden oldies stations are calling to me...



There are a few apps for tv but I've not found any to be good.

If you're in the uk at any point tho this is an awesome site
http://iphone.tvcatchup.com/

use it in safari and it streams live tv in crystal clear quality even over 3g


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

sarahsar said:


> I didn't think you could transfer your iTunes library from an iPod/iPhone back to the computer.  You can, however, transfer _purchases_ you've made on the iPod.  When it is syncing with the computer, you will see "iPod" or whatever you have named it appear on the left hand side of iTunes.  You can right-click on that and then "Transfer purchases." You will only see this when you are syncing.
> 
> BUT - if I understand correctly and your entire music library, not just songs purchased on the iPod, is on the iPod but _not_ on the computer, you need to be very, very careful.  When you go to sync with a new computer/hard drive, the default will be for it to wipe out your iPod and replace it with whatever is on the new hard drive.  Then you will lose everything and have no way to get it back.
> 
> You would think you could easily get all of your music off the iPod and back to the computer, but you can't.  I have never faced this particular situation, but there are 3rd party solutions to deal with this problem.
> 
> I have heard good things about this program for this problem.  It used to be called iPod Rip, but Apple recently made them change the name.  It's now iRip.
> http://thelittleappfactory.com/irip/
> 
> Anyway, this software does exactly what you are talking about, which is lets you recover what's on your iPod.
> 
> I don't know if it does apps, but apps aren't as big of a deal.  If you've purchased apps, you can download them again as many times as you want as long as you're using the same iTunes account.  Unfortunately, music is not so simple.



I got a new laptop for Christmas and went from a PC to a Mac.  My library is on my PC.  After much research, I went with a download called Senuti -- it got great reviews and allowed me to transfer everything from my ipod to my new computer http://www.fadingred.com/senuti/.  I also found a download called Super Remove Dead Tracks http://dougscripts.com/itunes/scripts/ss.php?sp=removedeadsuper which will remove any of the annoying tracks in your iTunes library that have the exclamation point next to it.  Finally, I downloaded Dupin http://dougscripts.com/itunes/itinfo/dupin.php which locates and deletes duplicate music files.  It works very well, but I wish I was able to find software that worked this good for photos too


----------



## Annette_VA

If you've got some iTunes gift cards burning a hole in your pocket, PopCap Games is having a sale!  Peggle, Bookworm & Chuzzle are all $1.99


----------



## GBShorts

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I got a new laptop for Christmas and went from a PC to a Mac.  My library is on my PC.  After much research, I went with a download called Senuti -- it got great reviews and allowed me to transfer everything from my ipod to my new computer http://www.fadingred.com/senuti/.  I also found a download called Super Remove Dead Tracks http://dougscripts.com/itunes/scripts/ss.php?sp=removedeadsuper which will remove any of the annoying tracks in your iTunes library that have the exclamation point next to it.  Finally, I downloaded Dupin http://dougscripts.com/itunes/itinfo/dupin.php which locates and deletes duplicate music files.  It works very well, but I wish I was able to find software that worked this good for photos too



I think if you have a wireless network in your home you can now transfer your entire library via the "home sharing" capability in iTunes rather than trying to transfer from iPod/iPhone back to the new computer. I helped a friend do it this past week when he got a new iMac for his kids and transferred his music from his Macbook pro. I'm not 100% sure, but you should be able to go PC-Mac or the reverse as well. 

Just my two cents. 

ps-this is not for those who do not have their library on another computer to transfer or for those who do not have a wireless network in their home.


----------



## dmwang9

I recently stumbled across an app called Dragon Dictation which looks like it will significantly change how I use the iPhone.

Dragon Dictation is speech-to-text recognition software that uses the Dragon NaturallySpeaking voice recognition engine to turn speech into text. It is _amazingly_ accurate. Once you're done speaking, the app produces the corresponding text, and you get a chance to tweak it. You can then send the text to an IM, an email, or to the clipboard.

As someone who has never really gotten the hang of typing with two thumbs, this little app is going to save me a heck of a lot of time.

And best off all, for the time being, Dragon Dictation is free.

-- Dave


----------



## denise

Question for all you iphone users.
I got a Belkin car kit for the ipod or iphone for Christmas...I have a touch but I am hoping to get a iphone by the end of this month.

Anybody have this car kit? What are your views? I haven't opened it yet...don't have a new enough car to have a ipod/phone jack so DH thought this might work?


----------



## Cyrano

denise said:


> Question for all you iphone users.
> I got a Belkin car kit for the ipod or iphone for Christmas...I have a touch but I am hoping to get a iphone by the end of this month.
> 
> Anybody have this car kit? What are your views? I haven't opened it yet...don't have a new enough car to have a ipod/phone jack so DH thought this might work?



I have the Belkin and have tuned a few frequencies on the radio so that I can get a good signal. Others have complained that with a lot of local stations it is hard to get a clear signal. I have never had that problem


----------



## bidnow5

I live in an area with a lot of stations it doesn't work very good I bought a cassette adapter it plugs into the bottom of the Belkin  and works perfect. If you are in an area with less stations they work great


----------



## OKW Lover

These RF adapters are pretty much hit and miss.  Each manufacturer has several different models out and none of them will work equally well for you.  The best will work fine if you don't have a lot of strong stations on your FM dial.  But if you travel anywhere near a large city in the course of your normal daily travels, you'll ultimately be frustrated by the need to continually change the frequency (get one with lots of choices) and re-arange the power cord so that your radio bets the best signal.


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> Question for all you iphone users.
> I got a Belkin car kit for the ipod or iphone for Christmas...I have a touch but I am hoping to get a iphone by the end of this month.
> 
> Anybody have this car kit? What are your views? I haven't opened it yet...don't have a new enough car to have a ipod/phone jack so DH thought this might work?



As others have said, it depends a lot on where you are.  If you have a lot of stations where you live, it may be hard to get a signal without interference.

I use a cassette adapter, which is nice because you don't have any issues with the radio.  It cost about $20.  If your car has an auxiliary in port, you can also get a cable for that for about the same amount of money.  In either case, it just plugs into the headphone jack on your iPhone/iPod and uses the car stereo system as headphones.


----------



## denise

I have an older one and have never been impressed.Touch volume had to be on full and it just sounded awful thru the car speakers. Got this one because it holds the touch/iphone on an adjustable stand. When I get the phone I will be able to talk using the speaker.
My car has a casette so I could get the adapter for that (my DD has one for her car and it works great) The car we use all the time and for trips doesn't have a cassette or the jack, it only has a cd.
This thing was about $70 so it just might go back to Costco.


----------



## MM32830

You also might want to look into replacing the radio. Seriously. Depending on brand of car you have and the type of radio you get, you can get an iPod/iPhone compatible radio for about $150.00. This is a little more expensive than FM transmitters but the quality is impeccable.



__________________
Armand


----------



## vwlfan

Had my iphone since August. I faithfully charge it every night. But some days, like today it drains down to less than 30% in a half day. I was listening to ESPN radio on their app for about an hour otherwise I was treating it like any other day.

Do I need a new battery already?


----------



## denise

Think I will just take it back.

New car is not an option either is a new radio. I can't do a thing about my company car either. I will just use one ear plug still.

Got several pics in company mail of someone who left their iphone docking/charger plugged into the lighter. The charger caught fire...
Their car is a total loss, they are lucky their garage didn't burn down too. Most cars don't have power in the lighter when not turned on but their 2007 suburban did.
Always remember to unplug your charger. Also don't have it plugged in when you turn on your car....

two weeks until I can get an iphone!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

dmwang9 said:


> I recently stumbled across an app called Dragon Dictation which looks like it will significantly change how I use the iPhone.
> 
> Dragon Dictation is speech-to-text recognition software that uses the Dragon NaturallySpeaking voice recognition engine to turn speech into text. It is _amazingly_ accurate. Once you're done speaking, the app produces the corresponding text, and you get a chance to tweak it. You can then send the text to an IM, an email, or to the clipboard.
> 
> As someone who has never really gotten the hang of typing with two thumbs, this little app is going to save me a heck of a lot of time.
> 
> And best off all, for the time being, Dragon Dictation is free.
> 
> -- Dave



I got that app a few weeks ago, but haven't really played around with it yet.  Glad to know it works so well!


----------



## disneyholic family

dmwang9 said:


> I recently stumbled across an app called Dragon Dictation which looks like it will significantly change how I use the iPhone.
> 
> Dragon Dictation is speech-to-text recognition software that uses the Dragon NaturallySpeaking voice recognition engine to turn speech into text. It is _amazingly_ accurate. Once you're done speaking, the app produces the corresponding text, and you get a chance to tweak it. You can then send the text to an IM, an email, or to the clipboard.
> 
> As someone who has never really gotten the hang of typing with two thumbs, this little app is going to save me a heck of a lot of time.
> 
> And best off all, for the time being, Dragon Dictation is free.
> 
> -- Dave



thanks for the tip!!!!!   

i've downloaded it onto all of our phones and it works really well!!!!!!
saves a ton of time in emailing!!!


----------



## rn4val

Thanks for the tip. I have trouble with my vision and an anxious to try it out


----------



## momof2blondes

I too love my iphone, it is my baby and goes everywhere with me.

I have the following apps:
lose it (want to look good in a bathing suit for our disney trip)
say who lite
ping (works like blackberry messenger)
fstream
eticket wdw
Disney
wdw park hours
wdw wait times
wdw maps
up
wdw weather plus
flickster (great for planning a night to the movies last minute)
to do's (keeps me organized, sort of)
Scramble
urban spoon (great when you want to go out for dinner last minute)
take me to my car (havent used yet)
bejeweled 2
traffic rush
hangman
phase 10 (love it)
falling balls
word warp (love it, but its addictive and then I don't get my stuff done from my to do's list )
free cell
tap tap revenge
brick free
waterslide (anther addictive game, and the kids like it)
penguin 2
cube runner
shrek kart (for the boys)

And I am always looking for new apps, especially free ones.


----------



## nedac

FREE TODAY...

Finger Physics, great game... check it out.



This has me thinking, I am always looking for free apps, good ones like the one above... Is there a thread, or would anyone be interested in starting a new thread just for free apps? Not ones that are free everyday, but apps that are free for one day only, like the one above. Personally, I have been finding 2-3 a week lately. Good stuff too. What does everyone think?


----------



## Praise2Him

Here's your thread for free apps from the Budget Board!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34903030#post34903030


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just wanted to pop over to let you all know about a really fun app my boyfriend's sister introduced me to over NYE weekend. It's called Words with Friends and totally free. You can play Scrabble with your friends on it. Check it out! Loads of fun!


----------



## GBShorts

vwlfan said:


> Had my iphone since August. I faithfully charge it every night. But some days, like today it drains down to less than 30% in a half day. I was listening to ESPN radio on their app for about an hour otherwise I was treating it like any other day.
> 
> Do I need a new battery already?



I think this may have recently been mentioned but just in case you missed it...

Make sure you push the "home" button before putting your phone to sleep using the top button. That way there aren't any applications actively running and your battery won't drain as quickly. If you leave, say, a game running with moving graphics and you push the sleep button, the app can keep running, essentially burning down battery power.

In addition, turn off location services, wifi, and push notifications if you don't need them whenever it's asleep. I leave location services off unless I'm mapping something...and then it reminds me to turn it on before it'll work. Otherwise all it does is suck up juice.

Hope that helps!  Another thing they suggest is cycling your battery by letting it completely die and then fully charge it once a month or so. That might help a bit...or make sure you have the latest updates installed from iTunes.


----------



## vwlfan

Thanks GB Shorts

I did not see the previous advice and will certainly follow all your tips. What was troubling was that my wife landed in the ER that afternoon and I was trying to use the phone to contact our daughters and to keep them posted. I was lucky enough to just about get it to the "finish line" to keep them all informed. In the end, and I love the device as much as anyone, it's supposed to be a phone. The AT&T coverages issues and a tempermental battery life  could give someone else pause.

PS.  Wife appears to be ok. Thank God.


----------



## LoveMickey

I read through this thread before and now I'm trying to find the area where they talk about iPod issues.  I got to page 35 and got frustrated.  

This morning my iPod worked fine.  Now I do not have any internet access.  I'm getting network error on any application trying to connect, ie weather channel, face book, email, safari.

Can someone help?  

Leaving on vaca on Wed so I'm almost in panic mode.   

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarahsar

LoveMickey said:


> I read through this thread before and now I'm trying to find the area where they talk about iPod issues.  I got to page 35 and got frustrated.
> 
> This morning my iPod worked fine.  Now I do not have any internet access.  I'm getting network error on any application trying to connect, ie weather channel, face book, email, safari.
> 
> Can someone help?
> 
> Leaving on vaca on Wed so I'm almost in panic mode.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



A couple of questions - are you trying to get on your home network? Are other wired devices able to connect okay?  Are other wireless devices able to connect okay? Does your iPod seem to be detecting a wireless network (shows the little fan on the upper left hand side of the screen)?

If your network seems to be fine, I would first try turning WiFi on your iPod off and on again (go to Settings/WiFi).

If that doesn't work, next try rebooting your iPod.  To do that, hold the power button and the home button down.  A red bar will appear on the screen saying slide to turn off.  Don't slide it - just keep holding until the device shuts off all the way.  Then push the power button to turn it back on.  It will take a while to reboot.

If that doesn't work, next try resetting your network settings.  To do that, go to Settings/General/Reset/Reset Network Settings.  When you do this, you will have to re-enter information for any networks you have connected to (passwords, etc.)  You then will set it up again as you did initially, and hopefully this time it will connect normally.

Good luck!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks for the info.  Apparently there was an issue with AT&T and I'm all set as of this am.

thanks again.


----------



## luke

Just finished my 18 month contract on my iPhone 3g and am in no rush to get a 3gs when there'll likely be a new one out this month!

So, I "downgraded" my contract so now I'm on a month by month contract, paying £20 per month (roughly $30) for which I get 700 minutes worth of calls to any phone, 1200 SMS messages and unlimited data!!  Seeing as how I was paying £45 (around $65) per month for roughly the same I think I'm onto a winner!

And when the new iPhone comes out I can simply upgrade to it on release day


----------



## luke

Just finished my 18 month contract on my iPhone 3g and am in no rush to get a 3gs when there'll likely be a new one out this month!

So, I "downgraded" my contract so now I'm on a month by month contract, paying £20 per month (roughly $30) for which I get 700 minutes worth of calls to any phone, 1200 SMS messages and unlimited data!!  Seeing as how I was paying £45 (around $65) per month for roughly the same I think I'm onto a winner!

And when the new iPhone comes out I can simply upgrade to it on release day


----------



## nedac

luke said:


> Just finished my 18 month contract on my iPhone 3g and am in no rush to get a 3gs when there'll likely be a new one out this month!
> 
> So, I "downgraded" my contract so now I'm on a month by month contract, paying £20 per month (roughly $30) for which I get 700 minutes worth of calls to any phone, 1200 SMS messages and unlimited data!!  Seeing as how I was paying £45 (around $65) per month for roughly the same I think I'm onto a winner!
> 
> And when the new iPhone comes out I can simply upgrade to it on release day



I seriously doubt there will be a new iphone this month... before june? Its possible, this month? Highly unlikely.


----------



## luke

No no you misunderstand, my contract is now a rolling monthly one, ie I can cancel anytime I want should I so want.
But I'll keep it going until July or August THEN simply get the new one


----------



## Cyrano

luke said:


> So, I "downgraded" my contract so now I'm on a month by month contract, paying £20 per month (roughly $30) for which I get 700 minutes worth of calls to any phone, 1200 SMS messages and unlimited data!!  Seeing as how I was paying £45 (around $65) per month for roughly the same I think I'm onto a winner!
> 
> And when the new iPhone comes out I can simply upgrade to it on release day



Good deal


----------



## klam_chowder

For example, at home on EST I put in dinner with friend for 6pm but when I get to the west coast, the dinner appt is now at 3pm   Is there a way to keep the appt at 6pm? 

I know it's doing it cuz I changed time zones but how do I keep the appt time 'fixed'? 

Using google calendar and this has been a problem on my last few trips and hoping to figure it out before my next one. 

Any suggestions much appreciated!

cheers,


----------



## MM32830

klam_chowder said:


> For example, at home on EST I put in dinner with friend for 6pm but when I get to the west coast, the dinner appt is now at 3pm   Is there a way to keep the appt at 6pm?
> 
> I know it's doing it cuz I changed time zones but how do I keep the appt time 'fixed'?
> 
> Using google calendar and this has been a problem on my last few trips and hoping to figure it out before my next one.
> 
> Any suggestions much appreciated!
> 
> cheers,



This has been an ongoing problem with Google Calendar for many years. The only workaround that I can think of is to create another calendar for events in the timezone you will be traveling to. You can have multiple calendars with different time zones. Put only events that you will need the correct time in the new calendar. 

Google definitely is aware of this problem. I guess it's just not very high on the wish list.

One other thought would be that if you are going to be in the other time zone only temporarily, when you change time (when you are in the new time zone) then go into your calendar settings and change the time zone for your calendar. I think (not sure) that will reset all your times to the current time zone.



__________________
Armand


----------



## klam_chowder

Thx a mint, Armand. Thought it was an iPhone issue, makes sense now that you point it out that it's a Google problem. Your second solution is very clever   I'm going to try that one 

cheers,


----------



## PinkBudgie

Does anyone know how to delete old podcasts off of your itunes on the computer? When I click on podcasts under library it shows all the podcasts I've downloaded.  I want to delete the episodes I've heard, but I can't! Logically, you should be able to right click on the episode and choose delete.  But right click does nothing!  I've looked under all the drop down menus and even looked under prefrences but nothing there either.  I like my itouch, but I have to say the whole library system for music and podcasts is not very logical and it takes 5 steps to do something that should be one. I won't even say how long it took me to figure out how to get the music I wanted on to my itouch! The Windows music is much easier to use.  Aggghhh!  Anyway, so how do I delete the old episodes?


----------



## OKW Lover

Select the episode you want to delete and press the delete key.


----------



## PinkBudgie

I tried that but it didn't work.  I clicked it so it was checked and pressed deletle but nothing happened.


----------



## cslittle999

PinkBudgie said:


> I tried that but it didn't work.  I clicked it so it was checked and pressed deletle but nothing happened.



Are you trying to delete them from the iPod itself or from the Podcast section of your iTunes library? The former only works if you are manually managing your iTunes library (you copy songs/podcast to the iPod yourself) while the latter should have a long right-click menu. What I do is check "only sync checked items" when the iPod is synced then you can just uncheck podcasts in you library to remove them from the iPod but keep them for later listening.


----------



## PinkBudgie

Yes, I figured out how to get them off my ipod, but not off the library on the pc. I have unchecked the ones I listened to so they don't go on my ipod, but they stay on the pc.  I have it so I only sync when I ask it to.  I just don't need a long list of episodes I've already heard sitting on my pc.


----------



## cslittle999

PinkBudgie said:


> Yes, I figured out how to get them off my ipod, but not off the library on the pc. I have unchecked the ones I listened to so they don't go on my ipod, but they stay on the pc.  I have it so I only sync when I ask it to.  I just don't need a long list of episodes I've already heard sitting on my pc.



You should be able to click on Podcasts in the Library sidebar, expand The DIS Unplugged and then right-click an episode and delete it. It's what I do.


----------



## PinkBudgie

Ok, so how do I expand the DisUnplugged?  I can right click on the icon and get a drop down menu but I can't see each episode. I clicked on allow auto delete but I don't know what that means or when it auto deletes.  The only time I can see each episode is when I look at my ipod and I can choose which episodes to sync with the ipod.

Oh, I just double clicked on the words below the icon and got a list of episodes.  Before I was double clicking on the icon and it just played it.  The list seems to be all the episodes available including ones I didn't download.  I'm assuming the checked ones are the ones I have so I just have to delete those.   Thanks for your help!


----------



## bluecruiser

It sounds like you are in the "icon" view mode. Look at the top of the window, to the left of the search box. There should be 3 small icons, with the left one looking like a bunch of lines. Click on that box, and it should change to "list" view.

In list view, you will see a "header" line for each separate podcast, and once it's expanded you will see a list of the episodes directly below the podcast name. If you don't see the episodes, click on the triangle in front of the podcast name.

From here you should be able to right-click on any episode and select delete, or just select an episode and press Del.


----------



## PinkBudgie

bluecruiser said:


> It sounds like you are in the "icon" view mode. Look at the top of the window, to the left of the search box. There should be 3 small icons, with the left one looking like a bunch of lines. Click on that box, and it should change to "list" view.
> 
> In list view, you will see a "header" line for each separate podcast, and once it's expanded you will see a list of the episodes directly below the podcast name. If you don't see the episodes, click on the triangle in front of the podcast name.
> 
> From here you should be able to right-click on any episode and select delete, or just select an episode and press Del.



Thank you!  I never saw those buttons up there before.  That was the same list I just got by double clicking so now I know how to get rid of them.  Crazy! I'm usually pretty good at figuring out things on the computer but this just stumped me!


----------



## heartsy77

I need a bluetooth for my 3g any ideas? I have had them before, on other phones, and never could get them to work right.


----------



## Luv2Camp

heartsy77 said:


> I need a bluetooth for my 3g any ideas? I have had them before, on other phones, and never could get them to work right.



I got a Jawbone for Christmas, and I think it's just ok. I've been told that I don't sound as clear as when I'm just talking on my phone without the bluetooth. The iPhone is really easy to use with it, though - It automatically detects when it's on and gives me a choice if I want to use it or the phone. Very easy!


----------



## OKW Lover

heartsy77 said:


> I need a bluetooth for my 3g any ideas? I have had them before, on other phones, and never could get them to work right.



Val & I used to use a Motorola H700.  They seem to work fine.  We don't need them anymore though since our new cars have built-in Bluetooth and I'm happy enough to use the wired headset otherwise.


----------



## doconeill

I have a Motorola H500, but haven't used it in quite a while. Had a habit of pocket dialing and then hearing DW's voice in my pocket 

For my car I've got a BlueAnt Supertooth which works great.


----------



## jcb

Bose has a new "in-ear headset" that includes a microphone and works with the iPhone.  http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...le_solutions/in_ear_mobile_solution/index.jsp

I was wondering whether anyone has used it.  Have the prior bose "in ear headset" (without the microphone) and love the sound quality.  I was wondering how well the microphone works.


----------



## vwlfan

Does anyone know of a home system on which I can play the ipod / iphone music? The only one I've been able to spot is a Bose system. I do have a bose actually that is great but does not play my iphone. (at least I don;t think it does)

But they are so expensive!

Any suggestions?


----------



## sarahsar

vwlfan said:


> Does anyone know of a home system on which I can play the ipod / iphone music? The only one I've been able to spot is a Bose system. I do have a bose actually that is great but does not play my iphone. (at least I don;t think it does)
> 
> But they are so expensive!
> 
> Any suggestions?



There are a lot of different ways to do it, with a wide variation in cost.  It really depends on how much you want to spend/how concerned you are about sound quality.  I don't have much experience with the Bose system or other iPod specific systems, but I will mention a couple of less common ways to do this.

We actually use an Apple TV which lets us play all of our iPod/iPhone/iTunes music through the main home entertainment system of the house.  I think that probably only makes sense if you already have a pretty elaborate sound system set up.  The Apple TV does other things as well, but for the purposes of your question, it does do a very good job of letting you use an existing receiver/speaker system for your iTunes music.  It does require WiFi.  You can use your iPhone/iPod touch as a remote control for it, which is pretty cool.

Another (cheaper and simpler) option is to get an AirPort Express, which is a wireless router, but can also wirelessly stream your iTunes music over a home WiFi network to any speakers you have connected to the AirPort Express.  The AirPort Express costs about $100, but you may be able to use it with speakers you already have.

I also have a little set of travel speakers from iHome that attach via headphone jack to an iPod/iPhone.  This is not nearly the sound quality you would want as a main speaker system, but is nice for traveling.


----------



## WDWBlaze

vwlfan said:


> Does anyone know of a home system on which I can play the ipod / iphone music? The only one I've been able to spot is a Bose system. I do have a bose actually that is great but does not play my iphone. (at least I don;t think it does)
> 
> But they are so expensive!
> 
> Any suggestions?



There are many choices out there. Are you looking for a home theater system, boom box, or clock radio size? 

If you already have a system you could get a 3.5mm to RCA connection.


----------



## WDWBlaze

klam_chowder said:


> For example, at home on EST I put in dinner with friend for 6pm but when I get to the west coast, the dinner appt is now at 3pm   Is there a way to keep the appt at 6pm?
> 
> I know it's doing it cuz I changed time zones but how do I keep the appt time 'fixed'?
> 
> Using google calendar and this has been a problem on my last few trips and hoping to figure it out before my next one.
> 
> Any suggestions much appreciated!
> 
> cheers,



Go to: Settings--->Mail, Contacts, Calendar ----> Time Zone Support

Turn "Time Zone Support" on and set your time zone. 

This will fix your issue.


----------



## LizAgna

I just got a new laptop.  How to I sync my iphone with my new laptop without losing what I have.  My old laptop is not dead so if I need to get something off of it I can.  THANKS!!


----------



## MM32830

LizAgna said:


> I just got a new laptop.  How to I sync my iphone with my new laptop without losing what I have.  My old laptop is not dead so if I need to get something off of it I can.  THANKS!!



If you are using a Windows computer, then go to the Music folder on the OLD computer. In that folder you'll find a iTunes folder. Copy the iTunes folder to a flash drive or external drive. Then take that drive and connect it to the NEW computer and copy the iTunes folder in the Music folder (same location as the old computer). 

I would suggest you do this AFTER you install iTunes on the new computer. Doing so will make it easier to find the iTunes folder on the new computer (installing iTunes on the new computer automatically creates the iTunes folder). Then all you have to do is replace the existing iTunes folder on the new computer with the copy from the old computer.



_________________
Armand


----------



## cslittle999

After you move the iTunes folder to the new computer you should deauthorize the old computer and then authorize the new computer. The Deauthorize Computer menu item can be found under the Store menu.


----------



## sarahsar

LizAgna said:


> I just got a new laptop.  How to I sync my iphone with my new laptop without losing what I have.  My old laptop is not dead so if I need to get something off of it I can.  THANKS!!



When I did this recently, what I did was back up iTunes and copy it to your new computer.  Make sure you authorize the new copy of iTunes with your iTunes account (Store/Authorize computer).  Then sync your phone with the new computer.

There are different ways of backing up iTunes. What I find to be easiest is to copy the entire iTunes folder from the old computer to an external hard drive.  Then copy it from the external hard drive to the location of the iTunes folder on the new computer.


----------



## LizAgna

sarahsar said:


> When I did this recently, what I did was back up iTunes and copy it to your new computer.  Make sure you authorize the new copy of iTunes with your iTunes account (Store/Authorize computer).  Then sync your phone with the new computer.
> 
> There are different ways of backing up iTunes. What I find to be easiest is to copy the entire iTunes folder from the old computer to an external hard drive.  Then copy it from the external hard drive to the location of the iTunes folder on the new computer.



Will this move my contacts, my apps and my music?


----------



## sarahsar

LizAgna said:


> Will this move my contacts, my apps and my music?



It will move your apps and music.  As for contacts, it depends how you have that set up.  Are your contacts set to sync with a program like Outlook (PC) or iCal (Mac)?  Do you sync them with an online service (Google, MobileMe)?  Or are they just on your iPhone and not synced with anything else?  If they are just on your phone, I'm not sure.  Maybe someone else here knows.  I would _think_ that they would come over with the rest of the iTunes backup, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## LizAgna

Well I at least got my music, podcasts & apps on the new computer!!  I'll work on the contacts tonight I guess. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## LoveMickey

Any new aps out there that people are listening to?


----------



## frogprincesskc

I bought an ipod touch which is an iphone without the phone last year and decided this jan to dig in and buy an iphone. I love it. I stay up late at night in bed when i cant sleep and browse around on the E ticket app. I also check in daily with 
facebook
words with friends
bejeweled 2  
i also downloaded a few of the disney apps for the parks in anticipation of the next trip. Cant wait!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

For those looking for some new Disney related iPhone wallpaper, I found this site to have some very nice pix.  Scroll to the bottom for iPhone sized images.  

I'm wondering if Pete/Corey would consider hosting some DIS related iPhone wallpaper pictures in the photo library here.  Untill then, just go to Google and enter "Disney iPhone wallpaper" to find some good ones out on the web.


----------



## GAN

I've read through some earlier threads regarding what app could be used to listen to DIS Radio on the iPhone(3Gs), but still haven't found one that works well.  Any suggestions as to what everyone else prefers?  I tried fstream but that keeps disconnecting.  Any input is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## cslittle999

GAN said:


> I've read through some earlier threads regarding what app could be used to listen to DIS Radio on the iPhone(3Gs), but still haven't found one that works well.  Any suggestions as to what everyone else prefers?  I tried fstream but that keeps disconnecting.  Any input is appreciated.  Thanks!


I've had good success with Wunder Radio.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I am getting an iTouch very soon!! YAY!! And I was wondering what are the good Disney applications out there?? I thought there were some that had wait times, hours, and such. TIA!


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi, hoping someone can help me.. I am trying to preview some movies on my iphone 8GB and as i preview them, it keeps pausing on me and i have to keep pressing play... i don't want to buy a movie or rent one til' i can figure out why it's doing this.. I was hoping to rent a couple movies for the plane when we go to WDW in a couple weeks...


----------



## sarahsar

Caitsmama said:


> Hi, hoping someone can help me.. I am trying to preview some movies on my iphone 8GB and as i preview them, it keeps pausing on me and i have to keep pressing play... i don't want to buy a movie or rent one til' i can figure out why it's doing this.. I was hoping to rent a couple movies for the plane when we go to WDW in a couple weeks...



What movies are you having trouble watching?  Are you streaming the video? If so, network conditions can often lead to your video stuttering while you view it.  If it doesn't buffer far enough ahead, the video will start and stop.  But if you have a movie downloaded already, for example on iTunes on your computer, it shouldn't have any playback issues once you sync it to your phone. 

I would think downloading an entire movie directly to the phone would be a very frustrating process because of the speed, even over Wifi (I'm sure they won't allow it to be done over 3G).  Much easier to download on the computer and sync.


----------



## Caitsmama

Well, i was on the itunes store, and doing the "previews" of movies, and i believe i have it set to my home wifi, and it just keeps stopping and pausing the previews...no matter which movie i try..

But, i was hoping that if i rent one from itunes and sync my iphone to the computer and transfer it, there wouldn't be any problems..


----------



## sarahsar

Caitsmama said:


> Well, i was on the itunes store, and doing the "previews" of movies, and i believe i have it set to my home wifi, and it just keeps stopping and pausing the previews...no matter which movie i try..
> 
> But, i was hoping that if i rent one from itunes and sync my iphone to the computer and transfer it, there wouldn't be any problems..



Okay, then you were streaming the movie previews.  That's different, because network traffic can slow it down.  My guess would be that if you download the movie on iTunes on your computer and transfer it to the phone, it should be fine, because it won't have to stream anything.

If you are concerned about paying for something before you have been able to test it out, try downloading something free - there's always some free TV episodes and things like that.  Download it and put it on your phone and make sure it works okay.  My guess is that you'll be fine.


----------



## Caitsmama

Ok, thanks!! I didn't realize there were free ones -- i will look into that! I just thought this would be great for the airplane! Thanks again!!


----------



## sarahsar

Caitsmama said:


> Ok, thanks!! I didn't realize there were free ones -- i will look into that! I just thought this would be great for the airplane! Thanks again!!



It is great for the plane!  Our last trip it kept my 4 1/2 year old very happy the whole way with a couple of Disney movies pre-loaded before we went.

I don't have iTunes in front of me to tell you exactly where to find the free stuff, but there are always some different things that are free. They change.  There are usually some free songs, but also free TV episodes.  You could use anything to test out transferring the videos.  I believe there is even a "Free on iTunes" tab or place to click when you are looking at the iTunes store.


----------



## bushrod43

Just got a new 3gs phone and gave my wife my old 3g. I have always used a screen cover and case, but I really like the feel of not using a cover. Is the case enough to protect the phone?  If you use a cover, what brand do you use? I always end up with an air bubble and it drives me crazy. Thanks


----------



## Mickeyflower

bushrod43 said:


> Just got a new 3gs phone and gave my wife my old 3g. I have always used a screen cover and case, but I really like the feel of not using a cover. Is the case enough to protect the phone?  If you use a cover, what brand do you use? I always end up with an air bubble and it drives me crazy. Thanks



I use a hard cover over the entire phone.  It is not bulky AT ALL and the protector for the screen is hard plastic so no air bubbles.  The brand is GRIFFIN and Best Buy sells them in pks of 2 for about $30-$35.  TOTALLY WORTH IT IMHO.  I can't count how many times the lil sucker has slipped out of my hands or been bumped by my keys.  I LOVE the hard case!


----------



## GAN

bushrod43 said:


> Just got a new 3gs phone and gave my wife my old 3g. I have always used a screen cover and case, but I really like the feel of not using a cover. Is the case enough to protect the phone?  If you use a cover, what brand do you use? I always end up with an air bubble and it drives me crazy. Thanks



I understand what you're saying, but I don't think I would be comfortable without a case.  I'm using this(which I haven't had bubble issues with):

http://www.amazon.com/SwitchEasy-Re..._1_7?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1266840171&sr=8-7

Also, with this:

http://www.amazon.com/BlueHarbor-Ho..._1_1?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1266840241&sr=8-1

It was snug at first, but the leather case is loosening up and the fit is what I'm looking for.


----------



## disneyholic family

just used my iPhone 3Gs as a modem for my laptop..
very cool..

in general settings, change your network to USB tether, then hook your iphone by USB into your laptop, then select it as your network connection and voila, your computer is connected to the internet...

this is if you have unlimited internet use on your iphone..

very cool...i even used my skype, which i can't do on my iphone (unless i'm in a wifi zone)...


----------



## Caitsmama

disneyholic family said:


> just used my iPhone 3Gs as a modem for my laptop..
> very cool..
> 
> in general settings, change your network to USB tether, then hook your iphone by USB into your laptop, then select it as your network connection and voila, your computer is connected to the internet...
> 
> this is if you have unlimited internet use on your iphone..
> 
> very cool...i even used my skype, which i can't do on my iphone (unless i'm in a wifi zone)...




That is very cool! Can you do this with a reg. 3G or does it only work for 3Gs?


----------



## bushrod43

I have an incase brand
 2 part case that is very secure and rubbery, but it always makes the screen film bubble when I put it back on.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Caitsmama said:


> That is very cool! Can you do this with a reg. 3G or does it only work for 3Gs?


According to Apple's site, it can be used w/ 3G:
*Using iPhone as a Modem*

You can use iPhone 3G or later as a modem to connect, or _tether_, your computer to the Internet. You can connect iPhone to your computer using the Dock Connector to USB Cable, or via Bluetooth.
NOTE: Additional fees may apply. Contact your carrier for more information.
Tethering works over the cellular data network. You cant share a Wi-Fi connection to the Internet. If you have a 3G connection, you can make and receive phone calls while tethering.
NOTE: To use iPhone as a modem with a Mac computer, it must be running Mac OS X version 10.5.7 or later.
*Set up a tethering connection:*


In Settings, choose General > Network > Internet Tethering.
Slide the Internet Tethering switch to On.
Connect iPhone to your computer:
_USB:_  Connect your computer to iPhone, using the Dock Connector to USB Cable. In your computers Network services settings, choose iPhone.
On a Mac, a pop-up window appears the first time you connect, saying A new network interface has been detected. Click Network Preferences, configure the network settings for iPhone, then click Apply. On a PC, use the Network Control Panel to configure the iPhone connection.
_Bluetooth:_  On iPhone, choose Settings > General > Bluetooth and turn on Bluetooth. Then refer to the documentation that came with your computer system software to pair and connect iPhone with your computer.

When youre connected, a blue band appears at the top of the screen. Tethering remains on when you connect with USB, even when you arent actively using the Internet connection.
*Monitor your cellular data network usage:  *

In Settings, choose General > Usage.


----------



## luke

Tethering is pretty expensive in the UK sadly, assuming you do it the way Apple/the carriers want you to, which obviously I don't...


----------



## disneyholic family

luke said:


> Tethering is pretty expensive in the UK sadly, assuming you do it the way Apple/the carriers want you to, which obviously I don't...



we have unlimited internet use on our iphones, so tethering is included in this...
actually, when we called our mobile phone company to ask about using the iphone as a modem that was the first thing the tech guy asked - "do you have an unlimited internet use plan?"....when we said yes, he proceeded to walk us through the process...
very cool...


----------



## luke

disneyholic family said:


> we have unlimited internet use on our iphones, so tethering is included in this...
> actually, when we called our mobile phone company to ask about using the iphone as a modem that was the first thing the tech guy asked - "do you have an unlimited internet use plan?"....when we said yes, he proceeded to walk us through the process...
> very cool...



Very cool indeed!!

Even tho all iPhone tariffs in the UK have unlimited internet use, o2 still insist on charging you an arm and a leg for minimum data use via tethering...

http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/internet.html

Although as I said, it's easy enough to find a way around it


----------



## doconeill

There are unconfirmed reports that Verizon, when they allow tethering on the Droid, will require a separate fee for yet another "unlimited" data plan.

But there was a lot of confusion about the phone charges when it was announced, so its uncertain.


----------



## disneyholic family

luke said:


> Very cool indeed!!
> 
> Even tho all iPhone tariffs in the UK have unlimited internet use, o2 still insist on charging you an arm and a leg for minimum data use via tethering...
> 
> http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/internet.html
> 
> Although as I said, it's easy enough to find a way around it



yes, i think i've seen your work around...
it's odd that O2 does that...
don't they also offer unlimited plan mobile modems?
the phone company here offers an unlimited mobile modem, so tethering the iphone is exactly the same thing...
i don't see any reason why they would charge more than they do for the mobile modem..

of course, logic never rules the phone companies..


----------



## luke

I would assume that o2 want you to buy their 'dongles' so make it more hassle to tether the iPhone.

Oh and I take no credit for my 'work' , I simply enjoy other people's work


----------



## disneyholic family

luke said:


> I would assume that o2 want you to buy their 'dongles' so make it more hassle to tether the iPhone.
> 
> Oh and I take no credit for my 'work' , I simply enjoy other people's work



for some reason, i always thought of o2 as the nicer guys, as opposed to vodafone...but maybe i have it backwards...


----------



## luke

disneyholic family said:


> for some reason, i always thought of o2 as the nicer guys, as opposed to vodafone...but maybe i have it backwards...



Don't get me wrong, I have been on o2 for the best part of 10 years with very few problems!

In fact when I got my iPhone, after queuing at the shop before opening, they whole country had a system crash (3g release day) and they reserved our iPhones but wouldn't let us take them til they had sorted out the upgrade system!  This lasted about 6 days, during which I complained to o2 customer services and they waived that months bill, which was very nice indeed


----------



## disneyholic family

luke said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have been on o2 for the best part of 10 years with very few problems!
> 
> In fact when I got my iPhone, after queuing at the shop before opening, they whole country had a system crash (3g release day) and they reserved our iPhones but wouldn't let us take them til they had sorted out the upgrade system!  This lasted about 6 days, during which I complained to o2 customer services and they waived that months bill, which was very nice indeed



my phone company wouldn't waive a month's bill even if the world came to an end


----------



## denise

It looks like it's time for my upgrade  

I want an iphone. I know that. But do I get a 16GB or 32GB? Do I get 3G or 3Gs?

I own a 32GB touch now. I have all my music, apps and information on it and have 13GB left. I don't see getting a 16GB except for price.  I can take some songs off. Don't need all my Christmas tunes on it year round. I paid way too much for my touch ($499.) and I waited a year to get it after it came out.  
It will be handed down to my DH to replace his little shuffle...so it will still get used....

So what should I get? HELP


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> It looks like it's time for my upgrade
> 
> I want an iphone. I know that. But do I get a 16GB or 32GB? Do I get 3G or 3Gs?
> 
> I own a 32GB touch now. I have all my music, apps and information on it and have 13GB left. I don't see getting a 16GB except for price.  I can take some songs off. Don't need all my Christmas tunes on it year round. I paid way too much for my touch ($499.) and I waited a year to get it after it came out.
> It will be handed down to my DH to replace his little shuffle...so it will still get used....
> 
> So what should I get? HELP



Not to make things any tougher on you, but there's a decent chance there will be a new iPhone this summer.  Nothing announced, of course, but they have released a phone every June/July since the first one in 2007.  It might be worth waiting a bit to see what the new one will have.


----------



## GAN

I would also wait it out at this point.  But if the choice would be a 3G or 3Gs...it would be the 3Gs hands down.  It is noticeably quicker than the 3G.


----------



## cslittle999

Either wait for the end of June (that when Apple's developer conference is this year) or get a 3GS. Beyond being faster only the 3GS supports voice dialing. Very important if you want true hands free use.


----------



## Renysmom

Mine is available for an upgrade from 3g to 3gs and I am holding out to see what happens over the summer as well.


----------



## denise

Thanks everyone....

Did some reading on when the next one is out. So many different thoughts. It would be nice to have it before our trip but I bet it will not be out.

Should I get the biggest GB they have? 
Just remembering being told that the 420 MB hard drive I was buying would be "all you will ever need for the rest of your life, you will never fill it up"....now was that ever wrong!


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> Thanks everyone....
> 
> Did some reading on when the next one is out. So many different thoughts. It would be nice to have it before our trip but I bet it will not be out.



I think it is highly unlikely that it would be out before June/July, based on what they've done in the past.  The last couple of years in March they have had an event talking about developments in iPhone software and then their big WWDC event in June announcing a new iPhone. The iPad launch is going to be March/April, and I don't think they would simultaneously launch that and a new iPhone, so summer makes more sense.

At this point, there are only rumors as to what a new iPhone would include, and it's possible you may not care about whatever they add.  You don't want to be like one guy I know, though, who bought the original iPhone two weeks before the 3G came out.  I would have been highly annoyed if that had happened to me.  It's also worth being aware that anything you hear about all of this is just rumor (and there are lots of rumors).  Apple is very, very secretive about what they have coming up.  Some rumor sites have reasonably good information, generally close to the time of release (controlled leaks from Apple?), but no one ever gets it 100% right.  For what it's worth, Steve Jobs recently said the new iPhone would be an "A+ update," whatever that means.



> Should I get the biggest GB they have?
> Just remembering being told that the 420 MB hard drive I was buying would be "all you will ever need for the rest of your life, you will never fill it up"....now was that ever wrong!



That really depends on what your needs are. Just something to think about -  I do think there is a very good chance that the next model of iPhone will have a 64 GB option (there already is a 64 GB iPod touch).  

How much will you need?  Well, what do you plan on doing with it? I have a 32 GB 3GS.  I have roughly 6 GB of audio, maybe 2 GB in apps, some movies, pictures, podcasts, etc., and I have almost 20 GB remaining in free space.  That said, I don't like having every single app I own on there because I don't like it too cluttered, so I add and remove apps all the time.  I only keep movies on there if I think I am going to be watching them (I actually don't do much with movies on my iPhone, but have several on an iPod touch for my daughter if we travel).  When I take pictures or video, I tend to download those to my computer and delete them from my phone, so I don't store a lot of that on there on a long term basis. 

So it really depends on how you think you will use it.  If you are the kind of person who wants to load everything up and not think about it again, you will need more memory.  If you don't mind syncing and unsyncing stuff from time to time, you can get away with less.  The big memory hogs are video (depending on compression, a full-length movie can be 1-2 GB) and some apps.  Some games especially may be >100 MB, and that can add up.  

As I said, for me I have about 20 GB out of 32 free, so I could keep a lot more on there than I do, and probably would have been fine with the 16 GB model.  That's what my iPod touch is, and I have about 4 GB free on it.  With the touch, I have more movies, but fewer apps, so it's probably a fair comparison.  

I don't actively worry about space, but I do like my phone uncluttered.  Most of my music collection is on my phone, but I have no need to carry 15 full length movies with me everywhere I go, or every app I've ever tried, or podcasts I've already listened to.  It's just a matter of personal preference.  The iTunes app management system is greatly improved from what it was before, so it's easy to rearrange, add, and remove apps from your computer when you sync.  But again, if you don't want to think about any of that, get more memory.

If you are thinking of the 3G versus 3GS, I would say get the 3GS if you can.  The 3G will be two models old soon.  The 3GS is much faster.  When you are used to it you don't think about it, but sometimes if I use my husband's 3G it is very obvious that it isn't as quick. The 3GS has some new features I don't use a lot (compass, for example), but the video recording is nice.  Sure, it's not the equivalent of a standalone video camera, but in good light it takes very decent videos.  I find I use it much more than I ever used a camcorder, just because I always have it with me.


----------



## Golf4food

DW and I are now joining the cult, er... clan...  two white 16 GB 3GS on their way.


----------



## Anna114

Golf4food said:


> DW and I are now joining the cult, er... clan...  two white 16 GB 3GS on their way.



Don't forget to drink the Kool-aid  I've been drinking it since 1987 and our Apple 2E. Oh yeah and congratulations you'll love them!


----------



## OKW Lover

Anna114 said:


> Don't forget to drink the Kool-aid  I've been drinking it since 1987 and our Apple 2E. Oh yeah and congratulations you'll love them!



I'll see your 1987 and raise it:  Started with a 48K Apple ][+, moved on to a "Fat Mac" in 1984, currently we've got MacBook pro's in the house.  Oh yes, and iPhones for Val & I.


----------



## Anna114

OKW Lover said:


> I'll see your 1987 and raise it:  Started with a 48K Apple ][+, moved on to a "Fat Mac" in 1984, currently we've got MacBook pro's in the house.  Oh yes, and iPhones for Val & I.



OMG i just wrote this whole post to trump you and lost the whole damn email lol. Suffices to say there's 4 of us We all have IMACs my husband has a snow leopard server. 3 3gs Iphones 1 IPOD touch, 6 shuffles, 2 mac books a titanium lap top and a clamshell. Besides all of our old computers we have a prototype of a color classic. Here's the link for a picture

http://homepage.mac.com/newoptions/PhotoAlbum22.html

Well I guess I got what I deserved for trying to show off!  Losing the whole freakin' email


----------



## OKW Lover

Anna114 said:


> OMG i just wrote this whole post to trump you and lost the whole damn email lol. Suffices to say there's 4 of us We all have IMACs my husband has a snow leopard server. 3 3gs Iphones 1 IPOD touch, 6 shuffles, 2 mac books a titanium lap top and a clamshell. Besides all of our old computers we have a prototype of a color classic. Here's the link for a picture
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/newoptions/PhotoAlbum22.html
> 
> Well I guess I got what I deserved for trying to show off!  Losing the whole freakin' email



We're running neck & neck, except we did get rid of the old computers.  Right now we've got 3 MBP's in the house for the two of us.


----------



## doconeill

Does a VIC-20 count for anything? 

Does it say something that several times recently I've run afoul of the "you must wait 40 seconds between posts" filter?


----------



## Caitsmama

disneyholic family said:


> just used my iPhone 3Gs as a modem for my laptop..
> very cool..
> 
> in general settings, change your network to USB tether, then hook your iphone by USB into your laptop, then select it as your network connection and voila, your computer is connected to the internet...
> 
> this is if you have unlimited internet use on your iphone..
> 
> very cool...i even used my skype, which i can't do on my iphone (unless i'm in a wifi zone)...



Hi, i don't mean to sound really dumb.. i am just new to all this..  I have a 3G, and i opened up my general settings, and network, but don't see any option for "USB Tether" at all...  i have for options under "network"

Enable 3g
Data Roaming
VPN
Wi-Fi 

Also, if i do find the tether option , how does that work? I am headed to WDW, and really don't want to pay $10 per day for internet if i bring my laptop.. if i tether, do i still need to pay for access for wi-fi - or does that whole process bipass the wifi?  Again, sorry for the dumb questions.. but i am lost..


----------



## daneenm

Caitsmama said:


> Hi, i don't mean to sound really dumb.. i am just new to all this..  I have a 3G, and i opened up my general settings, and network, but don't see any option for "USB Tether" at all...  i have for options under "network"



AT&T does not support tethering   You are not missing anything in your settings.


----------



## Caitsmama

AHHHHHHHHHHHH....Thank you!!!!!!! Guess i will leave my laptop at home!


----------



## daneenm

OKW Lover said:


> I'll see your 1987 and raise it:  Started with a 48K Apple ][+, moved on to a "Fat Mac" in 1984, currently we've got MacBook pro's in the house.  Oh yes, and iPhones for Val & I.



OK, but do any of your have the original Newton??   Still have mine in a box...it was really before its time, in my opinion.  Had its faults for sure but I see it as a precourser to what we have now, in many ways.

Loving the Apple diehards on here!


----------



## OKW Lover

daneenm said:


> OK, but do any of your have the original Newton??   Still have mine in a box...it was really before its time, in my opinion.  Had its faults for sure but I see it as a precourser to what we have now, in many ways.



Nope - no Newton.  I wanted one, but kept waiting for them to work the bugs out of the handwriting recognition.  Never happened.


----------



## Golf4food

Posting in e-ticket on my new iPhone.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## JamesRW

Long time lurker but coming into the light because I finally have something worthwhile to contribute -- and I couldn't let a Newton mention go by without responding! 

I made an iPhone webapp that counts down the days to your Disney trip if anyone wants to check it out! When saved to your home screen it seems just like a native app (other than having to connect to the web).

I still have my Newton as well, but I keep mine sitting next to my desk as a cool decoration / conversation piece. One of the first websites I ever created was a Newton site - still online actually but not updated in years! Maybe I should convert my iPhone countdown app to the Newton.....   

(Looks like newbies can't post links so I guess you'll have to find it on your own! Google "SquareWorld iPhone" and you should find it easily.)


----------



## Echo queen

JamesRW said:


> Long time lurker but coming into the light because I finally have something worthwhile to contribute -- and I couldn't let a Newton mention go by without responding!
> 
> I made an iPhone webapp that counts down the days to your Disney trip if anyone wants to check it out! When saved to your home screen it seems just like a native app (other than having to connect to the web).
> 
> I still have my Newton as well, but I keep mine sitting next to my desk as a cool decoration / conversation piece. One of the first websites I ever created was a Newton site - still online actually but not updated in years! Maybe I should convert my iPhone countdown app to the Newton.....
> 
> (Looks like newbies can't post links so I guess you'll have to find it on your own! Google "SquareWorld iPhone" and you should find it easily.)



Thanks this great.


----------



## poohbear158

I've been wanting an iphone and now this thread is pushing me closer and closer to a purchase.  I read the entire thread last night and now I WANT ONE   I especially want to get one now before our upcoming trip in May.  I'm trying to decide if I should take the plunge now for the 3gs or wait until June to see if there is an announcement of a new iphone... what to do, what to do?


----------



## denise

poohbear158 said:


> I've been wanting an iphone and now this thread is pushing me closer and closer to a purchase.  I read the entire thread last night and now I WANT ONE   I especially want to get one now before our upcoming trip in May.  I'm trying to decide if I should take the plunge now for the 3gs or wait until June to see if there is an announcement of a new iphone... what to do, what to do?



I am in the same boat as you! I want one... Do I wait...???
Went to the ATT store the other night to ask more questions. My DH just laughs now when I say I need to go ask things. The guy said a new version will be out this summer, just like everyone said on this thread. He suggested waiting. He did not know what it will have of course. He did say ATT was working on a faster system. It wasn't fluff talk either because I work for ATT and he knew it.(I work in landlines not cell phones) So it wasn't just a sales pitch. Plus he would want to sell them now. I get NO discounts either...darn...
But I will wait.... maybe the price will go down again because they might have a 64 GB.
It is so hard waiting....


----------



## lindsey clare

my iPod is officially dead as of today so i'm considering getting an iPhone... but now i've read that there's a new one coming out this year. i don't think i can wait that long so i hope the new one isn't THAT much cooler than the 3GS!


----------



## itch1

So I ummmm fixed yeah that's the ticket ....... my iphone and was wondering if someone would PM me the step by step instructions on teathering. Would like to browse while at Disney in three weeks, seeing that the kids will be down for the night around 9/10.
ITCH


----------



## mandypandy818

Ok, reading all the pages of this thread is a little overwhelming lol.  I just got my iPhone two weeks ago and love it!  Can anyone suggest an app for grocery lists?  I see that there are several on the iTunes store and I wanted some opinions from people that use an app for grocery shopping.  TIA.


----------



## mel746

mandypandy818 said:


> Ok, reading all the pages of this thread is a little overwhelming lol.  I just got my iPhone two weeks ago and love it!  Can anyone suggest an app for grocery lists?  I see that there are several on the iTunes store and I wanted some opinions from people that use an app for grocery shopping.  TIA.



I suggest *Grocery IQ *which is 99 cents at the iTunes app store.  I have grocery gadget but don't like it nearly as much.  I love that Grocery IQ allows me to scan bar codes of products I buy regularly which I than add to my favorites list.  You can also share lists.  My husband and I both have iPhones and we can share lists.  He can add to my list when he wants something from the store.  I have been using this app for months and love it.


----------



## mandypandy818

mel746 said:


> I suggest *Grocery IQ *which is 99 cents at the iTunes app store.  I have grocery gadget but don't like it nearly as much.  I love that Grocery IQ allows me to scan bar codes of products I buy regularly which I than add to my favorites list.  You can also share lists.  My husband and I both have iPhones and we can share lists.  He can add to my list when he wants something from the store.  I have been using this app for months and love it.




Thanks, I appreciate the help.  There are so many out there.


----------



## klam_chowder

mel746 said:


> I suggest *Grocery IQ *which is 99 cents at the iTunes app store.  I have grocery gadget but don't like it nearly as much.  I love that Grocery IQ allows me to scan bar codes of products I buy regularly which I than add to my favorites list.  You can also share lists.  My husband and I both have iPhones and we can share lists.  He can add to my list when he wants something from the store.  I have been using this app for months and love it.



Thx a mint for the review. Ive been using grocery gadget & was considering getting the full version -$4.99. I'll check out (get it? Get it?) the other one instead :

cheers,


----------



## GAN

GroceryIQ ...yup used it last night.  Love the scan feature.


----------



## denise

question:
I have a touch and all of a sudden I can't pull up emails anymore. I can connect to my wifi and do other things, go on E ticket, search the web, download podcasts,  but the emails just don't come thru anymore. I like getting my emails on my touch when I am in a wifi area.
Any ideas?


----------



## vwlfan

I am not sure "amuck" is the right word but it sounded good.

I synch my Iphone 3 to 4 times a week to catch up on the many podcasts I listen to starting with my favorite ones which would be the Wednesday and THursday editions of the the DIS.

Two problems are plaguing me.

The first is that I get multiple duplicate entries of calendar dates as well as multiple entries of my contacts,, as many as 4 or 5. For a while I would delete down to one only to have them re - pop up. I have just plain given up thinking it's something I have to live with.

The second and more recent and more troubling happened today. The synch took almost 45 minutes to complete! I went into Itunes and tried to uncheck the commands re contacts and calendars re Outlook which seemed to be the segment that took the most time but in any event it still took a very long time! So much so I was late for work!

Any advice re both issues, especially the second is most appreciated.

Ps I have also been unable to download the Wednesday show.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## parkers218

mel746 said:


> I suggest *Grocery IQ *which is 99 cents at the iTunes app store.  I have grocery gadget but don't like it nearly as much.  I love that Grocery IQ allows me to scan bar codes of products I buy regularly which I than add to my favorites list.  You can also share lists.  My husband and I both have iPhones and we can share lists.  He can add to my list when he wants something from the store.  I have been using this app for months and love it.



Sorry just got my IPhone yesterday....since it was only $99 for the plain 3g of course but hey I dont need voice activation or video recording and that was the only difference between the 2 phones......anyhoo once you scan the product does it serve any purpose other than being in a favorites list?  I mean would you get any notifications if your product was on sale in your area? That would make it worthwhile...cause I can't think of any other reason to scan groceries


----------



## LoveMickey

E Ticket Question - I don't think this is the correct forum but I'm lost, so I'll start here.

I purchased E Ticket, a couple of months ago and it worked great.  I love it.  

For the last week or so, I cannot connect to it.  Getting the message 'updating database, this may take a while".  

I plugged into my computer and it said I had updates, one of which was E Ticket.  But there was not a 'bar' to click on update under the E Ticket on the computer.  

When I click on the E Ticket Icon on the computer, it said updates were for European ??  only.  

Still cannot get onto E Ticket

Does anyone have any advice.   

This was the most expensive ap that I have bought and I'm said that it will not work any more.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Golf4food

parkers218 said:


> Sorry just got my IPhone yesterday....since it was only $99 for the plain 3g of course but hey I dont need voice activation or video recording and that was the only difference between the 2 phones......anyhoo once you scan the product does it serve any purpose other than being in a favorites list?  I mean would you get any notifications if your product was on sale in your area? That would make it worthwhile...cause I can't think of any other reason to scan groceries



Not that I'm aware of. 

You scan them so they automatically are in your favorites and you don't have to type them into your list by hand - save time on the text-typing.

We love the scanner.  DW will scan things just for the fun of scanning them, lol.  

All the joy of a wedding registry, none of the free presents, haha. 

We definitely prefer Grocery IQ over the others we tried.  Sort by store, favorites, scanner, etc.  Good stuff for only $0.99.


----------



## Golf4food

LoveMickey said:


> E Ticket Question - I don't think this is the correct forum but I'm lost, so I'll start here.
> 
> I purchased E Ticket, a couple of months ago and it worked great.  I love it.
> 
> For the last week or so, I cannot connect to it.  Getting the message 'updating database, this may take a while".
> 
> I plugged into my computer and it said I had updates, one of which was E Ticket.  But there was not a 'bar' to click on update under the E Ticket on the computer.
> 
> When I click on the E Ticket Icon on the computer, it said updates were for European ??  only.
> 
> Still cannot get onto E Ticket
> 
> Does anyone have any advice.
> 
> This was the most expensive ap that I have bought and I'm said that it will not work any more.
> 
> Thanks folks.



It is working for us.  Usually the "udpating database" message sits there if you have a slow connection.  Try turning off your Wi-Fi in the phone and try again on 3G and see if it helps - I've found that if the phone is connected to a very weak Wi-Fi signal it has problems, but turning it off and using 3G aleviates the issues.   (Then turn the Wi-Fi back on later when you have a reliable connection again, of course.)


----------



## MM32830

Golf4food said:


> It is working for us.  Usually the "udpating database" message sits there if you have a slow connection.  Try turning off your Wi-Fi in the phone and try again on 3G and see if it helps - I've found that if the phone is connected to a very weak Wi-Fi signal it has problems, but turning it off and using 3G aleviates the issues.   (Then turn the Wi-Fi back on later when you have a reliable connection again, of course.)



Actually, turn ON wi-fi and the updating database message should go away faster (wi-fi is much faster than 3G). If you have Edge for internet connectivity on your phone (denoted by the E at the top of the screen) it will take a LONG time to update the database.




___________________
Armand


----------



## parkers218

Golf4food said:


> We love the scanner.  DW will scan things just for the fun of scanning them, lol.
> 
> All the joy of a wedding registry, none of the free presents, haha.
> 
> .



THAT is HILARIOUS!! and so true


----------



## Golf4food

MM32830 said:


> Actually, turn ON wi-fi and the updating database message should go away faster (wi-fi is much faster than 3G). If you have Edge for internet connectivity on your phone (denoted by the E at the top of the screen) it will take a LONG time to update the database.
> 
> ___________________
> Armand



Note that I recommended turning it off only if the Wi-Fi signal is BAD.  Of course good Wi-Fi is much faster that 3G, but if the phone is having a hard time maintaining the bad Wi-Fi connection it causes more trouble than waiting a little longer for the 3G speed.


----------



## sarahsar

LoveMickey said:


> E Ticket Question - I don't think this is the correct forum but I'm lost, so I'll start here.
> 
> I purchased E Ticket, a couple of months ago and it worked great.  I love it.
> 
> For the last week or so, I cannot connect to it.  Getting the message 'updating database, this may take a while".
> 
> I plugged into my computer and it said I had updates, one of which was E Ticket.  But there was not a 'bar' to click on update under the E Ticket on the computer.
> 
> When I click on the E Ticket Icon on the computer, it said updates were for European ??  only.
> 
> Still cannot get onto E Ticket
> 
> Does anyone have any advice.
> 
> This was the most expensive ap that I have bought and I'm said that it will not work any more.
> 
> Thanks folks.



In answer to the question about updating the app itself on iTunes, they pulled the app temporarily from the App Store while they fix something, so it will say you have an update and then you won't be able to update it.  From what they have said, it should be a temporary thing, and hopefully the updated app will be back in the App Store soon.


----------



## Nicole786

Does anyone work out with their iPhone? I was looking for a good armband and thinking of getting an OtterBox and the OtterBox armband


----------



## disney4dan

Ok, so I made the mistake of not getting an iPhone when we switched to AT&T last fall (let's face it, the holidays were coming and there was other shopping to do).

Now, I wish I had and can't afford to buy one at cost.  But, if I got an iTouch, would I be able to use the Bluetooth feature on my Nokia to connect the iTouch to the 3G network?  Then again, what is the cost difference between an iTouch and an iPhone when paying full price?

The biggest draw for me on this would be to get the podcasts and be able to fast forward and rewind as needed.  Every other portable mp3 player I have tried does not let me, and there is nothing worse than missing something funny on the podcast and having to go back through the whole 58 minutes again to catch that moment!  Obviously, there are a lot of other apps I would like to try as well.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

I apologize if this has been asked, but I have done a thorough search and can't find a verified answer.  *Is there a way to do DIS chat on your iPhone?*  I have enabled plug-ins in the settings but when I click on the Chat link, I basically just get a blank screen.  Anyone know of any options or apps that would work for this?  Thanks in advance.

- Bill


----------



## MM32830

Anyone notice their local Apple store no longer selling screen protectors? Not that it makes much difference since you can buy these from just about any place these days.

Read the story at:

http://www.networkworld.com/cgi-bin...ple-stores-purging-screen.html&site=printpage




__________________
Armand


----------



## LoveMickey

Thank you all for answering my question on the app update.


----------



## luke

Anyone playing Angry Birds?
Wow that's a ridiculously addictive little game!!


----------



## itch1

HELP


I jailbroke my phone and it has worked fine except for a lil slow, but today I realized I couldn't post on updates from facebook. So I deleted it and then tryed to download it from the app store tonight, but it said already installed even though I deleted it, so I thought I would shut it down and restart the phone.
Now the phone wont power up fully the apple comes on but only for three or four seconds then it goes blank I can shut it off while the apple is lit but nothing else.
I tried hooking it up to itunes to see if I could just restore it but my laptop wont recognize it, during the short time the apple sign comes on.
I cant take it to an att store because it is jail broke right?
ITCH
We leave for Disney in 13 days and I have no other phone
HELP


----------



## sarahsar

itch1 said:


> HELP
> 
> I jailbroke my phone and it has worked fine except for a lil slow, but today I realized I couldn't post on updates from facebook. So I deleted it and then tryed to download it from the app store tonight, but it said already installed even though I deleted it, so I thought I would shut it down and restart the phone.
> Now the phone wont power up fully the apple comes on but only for three or four seconds then it goes blank I can shut it off while the apple is lit but nothing else.
> I tried hooking it up to itunes to see if I could just restore it but my laptop wont recognize it, during the short time the apple sign comes on.
> I cant take it to an att store because it is jail broke right?
> ITCH
> We leave for Disney in 13 days and I have no other phone
> HELP



Have you tried a full reboot? To do that, you hold the power key and the home button for a long time.  If the red bar appears asking if you want to turn it off, don't slide it.  Just keep holding the power key and home button until the phone fully powers off.  Then turn it back on with the power button.

I would be wary of taking it to an AT&T or Apple store if it is jailbroken, but maybe others here have other opinions on this.


----------



## itch1

yes I did what is more disconcerning is that itunes does not recognize it


----------



## sarahsar

itch1 said:


> yes I did what is more disconcerning is that itunes does not recognize it



I'm sorry - don't have any bright ideas.

I did google it, though, and some people in this thread on the Mac Rumors Forums found some solutions that are at least worth a try.  If these don't work, you might try asking over there, because there are lots of people with jailbroken iPhones:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=391795


----------



## MM32830

itch1 said:


> HELP
> 
> 
> I jailbroke my phone and it has worked fine except for a lil slow, but today I realized I couldn't post on updates from facebook. So I deleted it and then tryed to download it from the app store tonight, but it said already installed even though I deleted it, so I thought I would shut it down and restart the phone.
> Now the phone wont power up fully the apple comes on but only for three or four seconds then it goes blank I can shut it off while the apple is lit but nothing else.
> I tried hooking it up to itunes to see if I could just restore it but my laptop wont recognize it, during the short time the apple sign comes on.
> I cant take it to an att store because it is jail broke right?
> ITCH
> We leave for Disney in 13 days and I have no other phone
> HELP



Depending on what happened in the jailbreak, you may want to try plugging the phone into the computer running iTunes and leave it plugged in for several minutes. It might eventually recognize the phone.

Otherwise, did you try rebooting it by holding the HOME and POWER buttons?

If that doesn't work, then you may try going to an Apple store and fess up. They will void the warranty but if you get any sympathy they can reflash the phone back to the the current firmware.




_______________
Armand


----------



## itch1

Got it fixed, I had to restore through the fdu mode but I lost everything and had to upgrade to 3.1.3 I am thinking of downgrading. But I was paniced so I dont know I wanted it jailbroke so I could teather at DW.
Thanks all
so if anyone needs it you hold down the on/sleep botton and the home botton to 10 sec then let go of the on/sleep while still holding home for 10 more then i tunes will recognize it.
itch


----------



## jcb

This guy would have a stroke if he lived next to me:

Man sues friend over electronics use

All this because the neighbor was "using an iPhone, a laptop computer, a wireless router and dimmer switches in her [OWN] home."


----------



## Echo queen

I am currently using yahoo mail my email ends in @sbcglobal.net.  I would like to start using outlook on my iphone, is there an app for that  Do I just change things in my settings?  Does outlook work well?  Do I really want change to outlook?  Thanks


----------



## jcb

I don't know the answer but the folks at this link seems to have worked it out - at least at one time.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1129253&tstart=0


----------



## sarahsar

Echo queen said:


> I am currently using yahoo mail my email ends in @sbcglobal.net.  I would like to start using outlook on my iphone, is there an app for that  Do I just change things in my settings?  Does outlook work well?  Do I really want change to outlook?  Thanks



I'm not sure what you mean by wanting to use Outlook on your iPhone.  Outlook is a PC desktop mail client.  The iPhone equivalent of that is just the Mail app on the iPhone.  You can set up Mail on your phone to use a Yahoo account.

Outlook also does calendar and contacts - is that what you want to do?  You can set up your iPhone to sync with Outlook for calendar and contacts.


----------



## itch1

You will have to open a free email account like Gmail or Yahoo , then use the push function to have it sent to your iphone.
itch


----------



## heartsy77

Ok silling question here. How do I back up my apps to my itunes. Is that what it is doing when is says backing up my phone? I am confused because as soon as I unplug it from Itunes everything on my phone disappears? If I sync my apps on I tunes it comes up with a note saying all aps will be erased?


----------



## sarahsar

heartsy77 said:


> Ok silling question here. How do I back up my apps to my itunes. Is that what it is doing when is says backing up my phone? I am confused because as soon as I unplug it from Itunes everything on my phone disappears? If I sync my apps on I tunes it comes up with a note saying all aps will be erased?



Are you logged in to the same iTunes on both your phone and the computer? If not, when you sync, it's going to try to replace one or the other.


----------



## Echo queen

Echo queen said:


> I am currently using yahoo mail my email ends in @sbcglobal.net.  I would like to start using outlook on my iphone, is there an app for that  Do I just change things in my settings?  Does outlook work well?  Do I really want change to outlook?  Thanks



Currently my iphone mail in working fine.  When I open my mail through outlook on my desk top my inbox on the iphone is cleared out and the those messages never appear in my inbox again on the iphone.  So I'm guessing they go to a different server or something.  I would like for my inbox to stay on my iphone so I can respond to them on the go.  Thanks


----------



## sarahsar

Echo queen said:


> Currently my iphone mail in working fine.  When I open my mail through outlook on my desk top my inbox on the iphone is cleared out and the those messages never appear in my inbox again on the iphone.  So I'm guessing they go to a different server or something.  I would like for my inbox to stay on my iphone so I can respond to them on the go.  Thanks



Do you have the same problem if you see the messages first on your iPhone?  Meaning if you see the messages on the iPhone first, will you still be able to see them later on Outlook?

I am guessing you have your email in Outlook set up for access via a POP server.  When you do that, messages will be downloaded to your email client to your local computer and then removed from the server. Messages won't be kept in sync.  There is generally an option you can select to "leave messages on the server," but that's not ideal either, because then you have to delete the messages from your different email clients.

What you want is to use your email through an IMAP protocol.  Did you say you have Yahoo?  I am not sure what the settings are for Yahoo.  I would suggest going to their website and searching for the settings to set up Yahoo  with IMAP on Outlook.  

IMAP is definitely a better way to go, because you can keep your email in sync across different email clients, create folders on one client that will appear on others, etc.


----------



## MM32830

Las time I checked, Yahoo Mail does not support IMAP, not even with the Yahoo Mail Plus (the paid version).

I agree that IMAP is the way to go. That's how I get my mail on on my desktop and iPhone to stay in sync. 

I would suggest switching from Yahoo to Gmail (which does support IMAP).




________________________
Armand


----------



## doconeill

Outlook on iPhone? Isn't that like putting a trailer hitch on a Ferrari?


----------



## heartsy77

Ok since I am on Spring Break from Nursing School I have lots of time to fix my iphone. You guys helped me through the sync of my apps, I need instructions on how to change my theme! If some one could list them or PM I would be forever grateful!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just had the WEIRDEST thing happen! My phone rang and I slid the slider to answer and the screen went black and the Apple logo appeared. What does that mean? 

Do you all reset your phone monthly? I read that you are supposed to do that, but wasn't sure.


----------



## luke

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just had the WEIRDEST thing happen! My phone rang and I slid the slider to answer and the screen went black and the Apple logo appeared. What does that mean?



I'm pretty sure that you're phone just crashed


----------



## MM32830

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just had the WEIRDEST thing happen! My phone rang and I slid the slider to answer and the screen went black and the Apple logo appeared. What does that mean?
> 
> Do you all reset your phone monthly? I read that you are supposed to do that, but wasn't sure.



Many have said to "reset" their phone on a regular basis but I never do. Now, I do have to shut it down twice a month (I fly for work once a month and have to shut down my phone) but even in the months that I don't I never seem to have problems.

Of course, it certainly doesn't hurt to reboot your phone whenever you think about it.




________________
Armand


----------



## *NikkiBell*

luke said:


> I'm pretty sure that you're phone just crashed



OMG! Is that bad?


----------



## luke

*NikkiBell* said:


> OMG! Is that bad?



Nope, just carry on as usual.

It may happen again, it may not, just one of those things


----------



## Echo queen

sarahsar said:


> Do you have the same problem if you see the messages first on your iPhone?  Meaning if you see the messages on the iPhone first, will you still be able to see them later on Outlook?  If I see the message on my iphone first I can still see them on outlook, but it is just as if the messages have never been opened in outlook.
> 
> I am guessing you have your email in Outlook set up for access via a POP server.  When you do that, messages will be downloaded to your email client to your local computer and then removed from the server. Messages won't be kept in sync.  There is generally an option you can select to "leave messages on the server," but that's not ideal either, because then you have to delete the messages from your different email clients.
> 
> What you want is to use your email through an IMAP protocol.  Did you say you have Yahoo?  I am not sure what the settings are for Yahoo.  I would suggest going to their website and searching for the settings to set up Yahoo  with IMAP on Outlook.  Yes yahoo.
> 
> IMAP is definitely a better way to go, because you can keep your email in sync across different email clients, create folders on one client that will appear on others, etc.


 Yes, this is what I would like to do, keep it all in sync.  Currently I check my mail through out the day and when I go home (on outlook)I have too delete messages all over again and I can't see my folders.


----------



## sarahsar

Echo queen said:


> Yes, this is what I would like to do, keep it all in sync.  Currently I check my mail through out the day and when I go home (on outlook)I have too delete messages all over again and I can't see my folders.



Yes, what you need is email that supports IMAP.  On the iPhone, it appears like Yahoo must, since you are able to read mail on your phone first and then later on your desktop. 

I just read a bit about Yahoo and IMAP - kind of a weird situation.  According to this, Yahoo supports IMAP when the data is coming over a mobile network, but not otherwise. That is truly bizarre.  It doesn't really make sense, because presumably your mail works over Wifi and not just AT&T?  

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100218081203AAaLtnY

I also found stuff saying that is not the case, and you may be able to get it to work on Outlook.

I tried searching around the Yahoo help site, and had no luck.  The organization is confusing.  Maybe someone else here who uses Yahoo can tell you a) if it will work and b) if so, what the settings are.

I can tell you that you can definitely do what you want to do with Gmail, AOL, MobileMe, and Microsoft Exchange.  With Hotmail, it's not so simple, and requires a 3rd party email client on the iPhone (mBox Mail, which works well).  Hotmail is a pain also depending on which desktop client you want to use, but can work with Outlook using a special plugin.

For a free IMAP solution, I would recommend Gmail.  They support IMAP and the settings are easily found on their website.


----------



## Cyrano

DW has just joined the collective and upgraded on Orange to a 3G


----------



## luke

My DW got her iPhone about a year after me, after insisting she didn't want one. She can't put it down now!!


----------



## Echo queen

sarahsar said:


> Yes, what you need is email that supports IMAP.  On the iPhone, it appears like Yahoo must, since you are able to read mail on your phone first and then later on your desktop.
> 
> I just read a bit about Yahoo and IMAP - kind of a weird situation.  According to this, Yahoo supports IMAP when the data is coming over a mobile network, but not otherwise. That is truly bizarre.  It doesn't really make sense, because presumably your mail works over Wifi and not just AT&T?
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100218081203AAaLtnY
> 
> I also found stuff saying that is not the case, and you may be able to get it to work on Outlook.
> 
> I tried searching around the Yahoo help site, and had no luck.  The organization is confusing.  Maybe someone else here who uses Yahoo can tell you a) if it will work and b) if so, what the settings are.
> 
> I can tell you that you can definitely do what you want to do with Gmail, AOL, MobileMe, and Microsoft Exchange.  With Hotmail, it's not so simple, and requires a 3rd party email client on the iPhone (mBox Mail, which works well).  Hotmail is a pain also depending on which desktop client you want to use, but can work with Outlook using a special plugin.
> 
> For a free IMAP solution, I would recommend Gmail.  They support IMAP and the settings are easily found on their website.



Thanks Sara, I guess I will just continue to use yahoo on the phone and labtop/PC, everythings works well together and it is all synced together.  I liked the onscreen layout of outlook, but I like to have all of messages availible all the time more.


----------



## mjaclyn

My Favorites!

Facebook
Twitter (Echofon)
All Recipes
Amazon.com (Be careful with this one, you can place an order with one click!)
Ebay
Fandango
WootWatch
Symptom MD
TWC
Shutterfly (upload IPhone photos directly to your shutterfly account!)
Google (LOVE voice search)
Starbucks Mobile Card (starbucks can scan your starbucks card right from your Iphone!!)
Ranch Rush
Doodle Jump
All my Disney Apps - WDW Dining, WDW Maps, WDW Times, MouseWait, DLP Walkee, Wait Times, Eticket

My 3 year old's favorites:
Peekaboo Barn
Curious George Let's Color
Sky Burger
Monkey Preschool Lunchbox
More Toast!
Cupcakes!
More Pizza!


----------



## Sweetpeamd

I'm looking for an app that I can use as a meal calendar (keep track of what I'm cooking each night of the wk) and also a grocery list planner (maybe one app for both?).  Has anyone had any experiences with an app like that?


----------



## denise

didn't someone post a few dozen pages back about saving everything on a flash drive then loading it on a laptop?

Here is what I want to do...tell me if it can be done. Oh and how too.

I have itunes on my pc, I sync my touch to this pc. I got a cute little netbook for vacations and would love for all my songs, info to be there too. Just for emergency if I need to sync again while I am gone. I will be getting a iphone when the new one comes out. I will always use the home pc to sync to.

Is there a way to do this? I tried the shared feature on itunes but that is not it because as soon as I was off my network it was all gone. Went to the apple store tonight (better then tomorrow with all the crazy people, they already had the ropes up) She suggested I buy mobile me...and use that...
is there a cheaper way?

I thought I had read something but there are so many pages to go thru and I really don't know what I am looking for.
Any suggestions?


----------



## doconeill

If you are using iTunes on both, I've had no problem just copying the iTunes folder. However, if you have any DRM-protected songs, you will need to "authorize" the new computer, and you can only do that so many times.

If you are not using iTunes, it may depend on the format of the files and that they are not DRM-protected (at least I'm not aware of an iTunes DRM-compatible player). If they are MP3 files, they can be played by most anything. iTunes by default uses AAC format instead of MP3, although I think most things can play that format now as well.


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> didn't someone post a few dozen pages back about saving everything on a flash drive then loading it on a laptop?
> 
> Here is what I want to do...tell me if it can be done. Oh and how too.
> 
> I have itunes on my pc, I sync my touch to this pc. I got a cute little netbook for vacations and would love for all my songs, info to be there too. Just for emergency if I need to sync again while I am gone. I will be getting a iphone when the new one comes out. I will always use the home pc to sync to.
> 
> Is there a way to do this? I tried the shared feature on itunes but that is not it because as soon as I was off my network it was all gone. Went to the apple store tonight (better then tomorrow with all the crazy people, they already had the ropes up) She suggested I buy mobile me...and use that...
> is there a cheaper way?
> 
> I thought I had read something but there are so many pages to go thru and I really don't know what I am looking for.
> Any suggestions?



You can't sync the iPhone to more than one computer.  It will erase things and start over with what's on the new computer.

To listen to iTunes content on more than one computer, copy your entire iTunes folder to the second computer and authorize it.  You can authorize up to 5 machines.  If you get rid of the computer and want to get another at some point, just de-authorize it.  If you have a bunch of computers authorized and can't remember which ones to de-authorize, you can de-authorize them all at once.  I think you can do that once a year.

The problem comes when you add new content to iTunes, and then you don't have it on your second computer.  Currently there's no "cloud-based" way of dealing with that (there are rumors that there will be "iTunes-on-a-cloud at some point, but that's only at the rumor stage). You can copy the new content to the second computer on a song by song basis. You can also use the home networking feature of iTunes that you alluded to in your post.  The trick is, when you bring up a song on your second computer, click that you want to copy it over, not just stream it from the first computer.  That way it will be on your netbook and you can take it with you on the road, even when you're not on your home network.

Are there other types of content you're trying to keep in sync?  If you are also trying to sync calendar/contacts, there is not a way to do that just by syncing the phone to two different computers (since you can't really do that).  That's where a service like MobileMe comes in.  It lets you enter your calendar/contacts on one computer and it will keep it synced to the web, any other computers you have set up with it, and your device.  If you change something on one of those, it will all automagically be changed "in the cloud." It also keeps email in sync.  MobileMe is Apple's version of this.  You can get, I believe, 2 months free, and you can also get discounted copies of it at places like Amazon (see my link if you are interested - I have a review of it http://medgirl2001.wordpress.com/2009/07/03/mobileme-a-review/).

There are other ways to do that, though.  If you have access to Microsoft Exchange services, like through work, it does the same thing. Google also has such services, but I can't speak personally as to how well it works, as I haven't tried it.


----------



## denise

thank you (both of you) for the answers and suggestions.

I don't care too much about the music as it will be on my pc when I get home. It is the calendar and contact info I don't want to have to wait until I get home to get.

Your blog was great...thanks...I will check out Amazon and see what they offer for MobileMe. I will probably wait until I get my iphone to figure this all out. So much to learn...


----------



## Sphyrna

Also keep in mind that if you copy your iTunes folder from your PC to your netbook, it has to be in the same exact location.  I forgot about that when I copied things to my new PC.  My new PC has a second hard drive where I keep all my data.  So instead of C:\...iTunes it's now D:\...iTunes.  So now my iTunes shows the list of my music but when I try to play it I get an error that it can't locate the track.  Have to redo it, but just haven't taken the time to do so.  Most likely this won't be an issue for you, but wanted to mention it in case someone else reads this.


----------



## Sphyrna

Tomorrow Apple is holding an iPhone OS 4.0 event tomorrow.  Any predictions of what 4.0 will bring?  and when?


----------



## MM32830

Isn't it obvious? 

Faster, smaller, more features!

I do have to give Apple credit with their ability to keep information under wraps so well.

Looks like we'll have to wait 'til tomorrow.




___________________
Armand


----------



## Sphyrna

Is Daft Punk doing the intro music??  Oh sorry, that's harder, better, faster, stronger!

Definitely have to give Apple credit for how little leaks out.  Not only do we not have any firm rumors about what will be announced tomorrow regarding iPhone OS 4.0, but also new iPhones supposed to come out in June.  It truly is amazing how little information gets leaked.


----------



## Golf4food

Coming soon to an iPhone near you: full multitasking, folders, gaming center, ibooks, and more.  Check any news site - they should all have the full list from the press conference today.


----------



## Cyrano

Golf4food said:


> Coming soon to an iPhone near you: full multitasking, folders, gaming center, ibooks, and more.  Check any news site - they should all have the full list from the press conference today.



I have been following the keynote presentation about iPhone 4.0 here 

Some very interesting news


----------



## Sphyrna

Multitasking and folders I'm excited about.  I also like being able to set a wallpwper on the home screen.  Everything else is just eh to me.  I still wish they would allow us to put widgets on the unlock screen for quick access to information.  Maybe for OS 4.1.

Of course, the biggest news is that some features (like multitasking) won't work on the iPhone 3G or older.  So I definitely will be getting a new iPhone.  I'd just wish we'd know more about when it's coming to Verizon.


----------



## Justin Jett

Ads will be possible. Apple is predicting Ads every 3 minutes


----------



## Golf4food

It will be great not having to turn off Pandora or Sirius to text to check email, etc.


----------



## luke

How distinctly underwhelming!
Nothing there that I can't already do!!
Folders only for the 3gs? Why? Certainly possible on the 3g and even the first gen iPhone!
As much as I love the iPhone, and I do love it, Apple don't half show a bit of contempt for their customers with their 'drip feeding' of features!

Really hope when the new hardware is revealed that it's something to shout about!!


----------



## luke

Sorry I meant multitasking not folders when I said 3gs only.

How odd then that I'm listening to WunderRadio now while I type this on my iPhone!!


----------



## doconeill

I didn't watch the presentation (I don't have an iPhone), but I wonder if by "multitasking" they mean some of the other issues with running multiple applications - like if an alert pops up from one application, it blocks alerts from others...we had a guy at work who used his iPhone as an alarm clock - and he was always late because the alarm alert wouldn't come up because he got an IM before then...

I did hear one quip that I thought was funny...

"So, it's like Android now?"


----------



## Sphyrna

I'm not sure about the alerts.  But the mutlitasking isn't true multitasking since the apps themselves aren't still running, just services they use.  I can see this being good for performance and battery but wonder if it will limit some functions?

As for the new hardware, latest rumors I've read are a front-facing camera, 5 MP rear-facing camera with flash, and the same A4 processor used in the iPad.

I'll be really curious to see how the ads work out.  They're bad enough on free apps now.  Can only imagine how bad things can get, especially if they start putting them in paid apps.


----------



## donmil723

Did they say anything about getting Flash on the iphone?


----------



## sarahsar

donmil723 said:


> Did they say anything about getting Flash on the iphone?



They did.  They said absolutely not.

Apple is pretty serious about the Flash thing. They actually modified the developer agreement today to prohibit using Flash CS5 to create iPhone apps (CS5 is an Adobe product for making cross-platform apps, including Flash apps, that will run on the iPhone).  That suggests to me no sign of Apple including Flash.  I doubt they ever will.


----------



## sarahsar

Sphyrna said:


> I'm not sure about the alerts.  But the mutlitasking isn't true multitasking since the apps themselves aren't still running, just services they use.  I can see this being good for performance and battery but wonder if it will limit some functions?



Just wondering what multitasking feature you feel they are missing?  I was actually pretty impressed with what they came up with. It seems like they hit all of the main multitasking issues people wanted - streaming Pandora and other radio apps, GPS being able to keep track of you/give directions without the app in the foreground (they showed TomTom and Pandora running at the same time - pretty cool), letting downloads/uploads continue with apps that aren't the foreground app, and so on.  

The fast app switching, where basically an app keeps its saved state and lets you easily go back and forth between apps, may not have the secondary apps actually "running," but isn't that what we mean by multitasking most of the time anyway?  If you have multiple programs open on your computer at once, for most types of things you can't really actively do things in more than one window at once.  You "fast app switch" your attention back and forth.  I may think of myself as "multitasking" when I have several things going on at once on my desktop - following Twitter, playing an online game, checking my email, reading an online forum - but the truth is I'm not _really_ doing all those things at once.  I'm just going back and forth between them quickly.  iPhone 4.0 offers a very elegant way of doing that, especially given the small screen real estate, with a lot less clicking in and out of apps.  Hopefully this will preserve processor/battery.  In the presentation, they said the background apps are consuming no CPU power.  On your desktop, that may not matter, but on a phone, it's crucial.

I also liked how they said in the Q&A that you won't have to _close_ apps.  They said if you have to use a task manager to close apps, you have failed with multitasking.  I agree with that 100%.  Before my iPhone I had a Windows Mobile phone and a Pocket PC before that.  Sure, they multitasked and kept a bunch of apps open at once, but more often than not it slowed the whole thing down to a painful crawl.  I spent more time closing apps to free up the CPU than I ever spend opening iPhone apps now. It's also one of the criticisms of the Palm Pre and some Android devices that can get hung up when there's too much going on, requiring the user to shut things down. It remains to be seen how smoothly multitasking will actually work on the iPhone, but I think they've got the right idea.



> I'll be really curious to see how the ads work out.  They're bad enough on free apps now.  Can only imagine how bad things can get, especially if they start putting them in paid apps.



There have actually been ads in some paid apps already.  I think it was the CNN app that caused a big outcry when it first came out with ads before the videos.  My feeling is that if something is an ad-supported free app, the new iAd thing is no worse than what we have now (the banner takes up the same amount of space as most banner ads until you click it). It may even be better, since the potential is there for the ads to be of much better quality.  The Toy Story one they demoed was nice - I know my daughter would actually like playing with that ad, which included pictures and games.  Honestly, the Disney iPhone app is really mostly an ad anyway.

I will be aggravated to have paid apps start including a bunch of ads, but I think that's up to users to protest if it happens. If someone releases a $10 app full of ads, people shouldn't buy it or they should leave reviews with how they feel about it.  There may be some middle ground, too - personally, if there is an app that would normally be a $10 app that is sold for, say, $2 with ads, I'd be open to that.  Developers are going to respond to what sells.


----------



## astrodrummergirl

Hi guys, sadly haven't posted on this thread in a while, but probably will be again, since I'm getting a new 3GS today!!!! Certanly will be an upgrade from my original iPhone!


----------



## luke

Do you not want to wait for the next hardware to be released? Then you could either get the new one or a more discounted 3gs 

still underwhelmed by 4.0! Full of things that have been 'possible' for ages, and wow does iAds seem like a pain!


----------



## Sphyrna

I agree with Luke.  At this point I'd wait until the new iPhone is released this summer and get the new hardware (unless you can't wait).


----------



## sarahsar

luke said:


> Do you not want to wait for the next hardware to be released? Then you could either get the new one or a more discounted 3gs
> 
> still underwhelmed by 4.0! Full of things that have been 'possible' for ages, and wow does iAds seem like a pain!



I'm no fan of ads, but I don't think iAds looks any worse than the ads a lot of apps have anyway.  The ads look like they will be of better quality at least (as least as demonstrated by Apple - we'll see if they actually will be).  But it's basically a small banner ad until you click on it, which is what many, many apps have already.  As long as developers don't start going nuts putting them in paid apps, I'm pretty neutral about it.  Much as it's great to have lots of high-quality free apps with as little advertising as possible, it's unrealistic to expect people are going to write those apps for free.


----------



## astrodrummergirl

luke said:


> Do you not want to wait for the next hardware to be released? Then you could either get the new one or a more discounted 3gs
> 
> still underwhelmed by 4.0! Full of things that have been 'possible' for ages, and wow does iAds seem like a pain!



Since I didn't know how long I'd be waiting until the next one, the price for the 3GS seemed reasonable, and I wanted to buy it whilst I actually had money to buy one. That and I wanted to switch contract ASAP. I LOVE my 3GS!


----------



## jcb

Rumors about the next iPhone: http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone


----------



## sarahsar

jcb said:


> Rumors about the next iPhone: http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone



That's a bit more than a rumor.  If it is what they think it is, someone at Apple is in BIG trouble right now.

Of course, one theory is that it's a controlled leak.  While I have no doubt that Apple does that from time to time, I doubt it in this case.  I don't think they would have given away quite so much information.  It would really take the wind out of their sails from WWDC in June.


----------



## jcb

I agree it is probably more than rumor.  I said "rumor" because it has not been confirmed by Apple and Apple has been known to plant incorrect information.  Of course, leaving a "prototype" iPhone in a bar seems to be a rather strange way to plant incorrect information.


----------



## sarahsar

jcb said:


> I agree it is probably more than rumor.  I said "rumor" because it has not been confirmed by Apple and Apple has been known to plant incorrect information.  Of course, leaving a "prototype" iPhone in a bar seems to be a rather strange way to plant incorrect information.



Yeah, it's a wild story. I think it's not Apple's style of information planting, though undoubtedly they plant things all the time.  I just think they would be a bit more subtle about it than to, say, lose an entire iPhone.  It sounds like a lot of journalists/Apple watchers think it's the real deal (Gruber, Pogue, etc.)  It actually sounds pretty cool - the front facing camera and flash on the other camera would be nice - but it's a bit like finding your Christmas presents too soon.  It takes the fun out of it a little bit.  Anyway, I guess we'll know soon enough!


----------



## Sphyrna

I agree that this probably isn't a planned leak.  Apple's really good at keeping things under wraps until the big reveal.  They might let tidbits out here and there but nothing like this.  When I first saw pictures last night and more at work today I was a little disappointed.  Didn't think I liked it.  But now it's growing on me.  I do like how it's flat on the sides.  Now you can stand it on its side while watching videos.  I just don't get all the seams.  Maybe b/c it's a prototype.  But if that's the final product the seams don't seem Apple-like to me.


----------



## Disneynut71

Maybe a weird question...but I have a ipod touch. I know I can have many apps that the iphone has. I am interested in the eticket app. Does WDW have internet in the parks? If so I would really love to have this application.

Thanks


----------



## doconeill

Disneynut71 said:


> Maybe a weird question...but I have a ipod touch. I know I can have many apps that the iphone has. I am interested in the eticket app. Does WDW have internet in the parks? If so I would really love to have this application.
> 
> Thanks



No publicly available wi-fi in the parks, so if you can't get out via cell signal, you've got nothin'...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jcb said:


> I agree it is probably more than rumor.  I said "rumor" because it has not been confirmed by Apple and Apple has been known to plant incorrect information.  Of course, leaving a "prototype" iPhone in a bar seems to be a rather strange way to plant incorrect information.



uh oh, job opening!
I'm glad I waited though for the new hardware.  I only have a 3G and was going to bite when 3GS came out.  It has been so hard waiting - particularly after they announced the 4.0 details and that multi-tasking isn't avail on 3g. Looks like it will be worth the wait.


----------



## jcb

Apple's lawyer wants the phone back. 

http://gizmodo.com/5520479/a-letter-apple-wants-its-secret-iphone-back


----------



## denise

Found this on the cruise board and thought I would post it her too....thanks Lorraine!!

"I have already posted this on the WBTA thread, but thought I would post here as well - not sure if this has been posted anywhere - or if it valid in the US as well as the UK, however, Lonely Planet are giving away 15 city guides (they say due to the volcanic disruption and people being delayed).  They are free for download until tomorrow and include Barcelona.  They see on the app store that they are just for 4 days, but other websites are saying that once you have it they are yours for keeps.

I have downloaded all 15.

They also work on the itouch.

Lorraine"


----------



## vwlfan

We are going to Italy in July! 

We have been to Little Italy in NYC many times and in the Italian Pavillion many more times than that but have never been in Europe let alone Italy!

My question is whether there is anything I need to know about using both the phone itself, any apps, or the music, podcast functions?

Are there additional charges for using the phone overseas?


----------



## vwlfan

Just got Avatar DVD in blu ray and in standard. Is there a way to load the standard dvd to the Iphone?


----------



## sarahsar

vwlfan said:


> We are going to Italy in July!
> 
> We have been to Little Italy in NYC many times and in the Italian Pavillion many more times than that but have never been in Europe let alone Italy!
> 
> My question is whether there is anything I need to know about using both the phone itself, any apps, or the music, podcast functions?
> 
> Are there additional charges for using the phone overseas?



You will want to contact your cell phone company (I presume AT&T) regarding how this works.  Unfortunately, the iPhone can not be officially "unlocked" to work with a foreign SIM, meaning that your phone calls and data will be through AT&T (unless you jailbreak and unlock it to work with an Italian SIM).  Those charges will be EXPENSIVE, so I would make sure you understand exactly how it works from AT&T before you go.  The data charges in particular can be very high if roaming internationally.

You can use the WiFi feature of the iPhone if you have access to a WiFi access point while you are in Italy.  You can make phone calls that way with Skype, which will be a lot more cost-effective than making phone calls on AT&T, but a bit more of a hassle.  I would make sure, though, that if you don't have an international data plan, you turn off data while you are there, because the iPhone uses little bits of data all the time, and those charges will add up.


----------



## sarahsar

vwlfan said:


> Just got Avatar DVD in blu ray and in standard. Is there a way to load the standard dvd to the Iphone?



It's a project.  You might want to google and read some stuff about it.

Basically, you need to rip the DVD to your computer and then convert it into a format that the iPhone recognizes.  Then you import that file into iTunes and sync it to your iPhone.

I'm not sure what the best way to do this on a PC is.  On a Mac, I use a program called Handbrake (which has a PC version).  I can rip the DVD directly from that into iPhone format. They have a setting for iPhone, so it's pretty easy to do.  It takes a couple of hours per DVD - video encoding is time-consuming!


----------



## vwlfan

Looks like I got some learnin' to do! And it also looks like it's easier to rent Avatar through Itunes! as I wanted to use it on the plane to Italy!

Like your blog too!


----------



## sarahsar

vwlfan said:


> Looks like I got some learnin' to do! And it also looks like it's easier to rent Avatar through Itunes! as I wanted to use it on the plane to Italy!



To be honest, it probably would be easier to rent/buy movies through iTunes.  Ripping music from CDs is easy, but with movies it's a lot trickier.  You can always try downloading Handbrake and playing around with it, since it is free (http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php), but getting good quality digital rips of DVDs takes some patience and practice.  

I just did a bunch of our DVDs to get them ready for when my iPad gets here next week, and it takes a lot of time.



> Like your blog too!



Thank you!

Enjoy Italy, by the way! It's one of my favorite places, though it's been a few years since I've been.


----------



## GAN

vwlfan said:


> We are going to Italy in July!
> 
> We have been to Little Italy in NYC many times and in the Italian Pavillion many more times than that but have never been in Europe let alone Italy!
> 
> My question is whether there is anything I need to know about using both the phone itself, any apps, or the music, podcast functions?
> 
> Are there additional charges for using the phone overseas?



We leave for Italy in 2-weeks.  Just for convenience we added on the International Phone Plan($5.99/mo) -the only benefit is that we'll be charged .99/min vs 1.29/min.  I expect that over the 2-weeks we are there we will make more than 20mins of calls, making it somewhat worthwhile.  The kicker is that, in typical AT&T clear as mud fashion, the rep mentioned that we should keep the plan until we see the charges from the time we are there billed -but it could take 2-3 months to actually see them on the bill.  This sounds absolutely ridiculous -does any one have any experience with this?  The data plan was a whole other issue -the store rep said we need to lock in for 1-year!!  After calling the 800 number, they say it is monthly(different tiers, but we were looking at the 50MB plan for $59.99), but we concerned about the whole billing issue.  Basically, if the data usage gets billed(to AT&T) in June and we had the plan for May only -the plan we payed AT&T for wouldn't cover the usage, and that could add up to huge money.


----------



## sarahsar

GAN said:


> We leave for Italy in 2-weeks.  Just for convenience we added on the International Phone Plan($5.99/mo) -the only benefit is that we'll be charged .99/min vs 1.29/min.  I expect that over the 2-weeks we are there we will make more than 20mins of calls, making it somewhat worthwhile.  The kicker is that, in typical AT&T clear as mud fashion, the rep mentioned that we should keep the plan until we see the charges from the time we are there billed -but it could take 2-3 months to actually see them on the bill.  This sounds absolutely ridiculous -does any one have any experience with this?  The data plan was a whole other issue -the store rep said we need to lock in for 1-year!!  After calling the 800 number, they say it is monthly(different tiers, but we were looking at the 50MB plan for $59.99), but we concerned about the whole billing issue.  Basically, if the data usage gets billed(to AT&T) in June and we had the plan for May only -the plan we payed AT&T for wouldn't cover the usage, and that could add up to huge money.



That sounds a bit shady, especially the part about locking in the data for a year.  I can see maybe keeping it for the next month because billing could be delayed, but months to a year?  That seems over the top. You might try calling back and asking someone else over the phone.  Was the person who told you all of that initially someone in the store or on the phone?  I have occasionally encountered AT&T reps who try to stick you with an extra charge, I presume because they get a commission for it.  I don't think that happens over the phone because I don't think those reps are commissioned for selling you features.  They had my brother paying for an international calling plan for months and months after a trip until we caught it.


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

Help me out while I search through this massive thread!

I'm thinking of getting an iphone after learning recently about an application for autistic communication called proloquo2go.  It is quite expensive.  Has anyone used this?

Any other applications for ages 2-6, any related to autism, sensory disorders?  Are there apps for parents dealing with these topics?  Thinking that an iphone in social situations may help keep my son entertained and focused (easier to take along than back packs full of flashcards and games).

Honestly, I don't know where to start.  I've searched the iphone web site, little overwhelming.  My phone right now is so basic.  I don't even text!


----------



## heartsy77

belle&sebastiansmom said:


> Help me out while I search through this massive thread!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an iphone after learning recently about an application for autistic communication called proloquo2go.  It is quite expensive.  Has anyone used this?
> 
> Any other applications for ages 2-6, any related to autism, sensory disorders?  Are there apps for parents dealing with these topics?  Thinking that an iphone in social situations may help keep my son entertained and focused (easier to take along than back packs full of flashcards and games).
> 
> Honestly, I don't know where to start.  I've searched the iphone web site, little overwhelming.  My phone right now is so basic.  I don't even text!




After reading your post I checked out the reveiws on the apstore. I was suprized but it has a great rating. One poster did say it was much better on Ipad; based on your son needs this app might be best on the Ipad. Who knew that these kind of apps were out their! Good luck if you do purchase it I wold love to know what you think!


----------



## Sphyrna

If you do want to get an iPhone you might want to wait until the summer when the new iPhone will supposedly come out.  Sorry I don't have any experience with any apps for 2-6 yo's or autism.


----------



## smphbear

belle&sebastiansmom said:


> Help me out while I search through this massive thread!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an iphone after learning recently about an application for autistic communication called proloquo2go.  It is quite expensive.  Has anyone used this?
> 
> Any other applications for ages 2-6, any related to autism, sensory disorders?  Are there apps for parents dealing with these topics?  Thinking that an iphone in social situations may help keep my son entertained and focused (easier to take along than back packs full of flashcards and games).
> 
> Honestly, I don't know where to start.  I've searched the iphone web site, little overwhelming.  My phone right now is so basic.  I don't even text!



I would second holding out for the new Iphone that should come out in June.  Now that the leaked photos are confirmed, the next generation looks very good.

I am the tech director for a private school.  I know that proloquo2go is used by school districts for students with autism.  I was also told that some of the apps released by an autism society are free this month in honor of autism awareness month.  We do not have any autistic students, so I didn't go looking.  Hope this helps!


----------



## GAN

sarahsar said:


> Was the person who told you all of that initially someone in the store or on the phone?  I have occasionally encountered AT&T reps who try to stick you with an extra charge, I presume because they get a commission for it.  I don't think that happens over the phone because I don't think those reps are commissioned for selling you features.  They had my brother paying for an international calling plan for months and months after a trip until we caught it.



Initially, it was the rep in the store -I don't think he was trying to stick us, I think he was just not well-informed(he's been there for about a year or so).  When we got home I decided to call and the woman I spoke to confirmed(but not beyond a doubt) that it could be added on monthly -but even so, she couldn't guarantee me that the charges in May would be covered even though I would pay for May.  It's ridiculous that there is this much confusion.  I had Sprint prior to AT&T, and Sprint was known for the worst service --pleeeease those surveys must have been taken by people who have either never experienced AT&T or ONLY have had AT&T and don't know better.


----------



## mel746

GAN said:


> Initially, it was the rep in the store -I don't think he was trying to stick us, I think he was just not well-informed(he's been there for about a year or so).  When we got home I decided to call and the woman I spoke to confirmed(but not beyond a doubt) that it could be added on monthly -but even so, she couldn't guarantee me that the charges in May would be covered even though I would pay for May.  It's ridiculous that there is this much confusion.  I had Sprint prior to AT&T, and Sprint was known for the worst service --pleeeease those surveys must have been taken by people who have either never experienced AT&T or ONLY have had AT&T and don't know better.



I used to have international calling bc I had an exchange student living with us.  It was cheaper for me to add this feature and her use my cell phone to contact her family at home.  I haven't had the data and phone to cover me while out of the country.  It was on my monthly bill.  The first bill I got after I added it I paid a prorated amount for the partial month when I added and the next month.  I kept it for a few months after the student went home but we communicate more over the internet bc trying to catch each other with my differences is problematic.  I did not have it for a year, I had it maybe 6-7 months.  When I joined, it was month to month as with most extra services.  

I wish you luck.  We have had AT&T for awhile and their CSRs having always been helpful.  I called and suspended service on my teenagers phone the other day bc she has to learn a phone is a privilege not a right and I don't supply phones to disrespectful children.  They were very helpful and made sure I was aware I still would be paying for service which is fine but the data and phone portions of the phone are now rendered useless.  It is amazing how pleasant my daughter has been the last few days.  LOL


----------



## cm387

HELP!!!!!   Hubbys phone has gone black. Tried hooking it up to iTunes but it doesn't even recognize the phone. Tried charging it (he says it's fully charged) and nothing. Any suggestions??  Anyone have anything similar happen??  TIA


----------



## sarahsar

cm387 said:


> HELP!!!!!   Hubbys phone has gone black. Tried hooking it up to iTunes but it doesn't even recognize the phone. Tried charging it (he says it's fully charged) and nothing. Any suggestions??  Anyone have anything similar happen??  TIA



I would try a hard reboot of the phone - hold the home button and on/off switch until it completely powers off, then turn back on.  If that doesn't work, I would call Apple/bring it in to be checked.


----------



## jcb

cm387 said:


> HELP!!!!! Hubbys phone has gone black. Tried hooking it up to iTunes but it doesn't even recognize the phone. Tried charging it (he says it's fully charged) and nothing. Any suggestions?? Anyone have anything similar happen?? TIA


 
I agree with Sarahsar.  Also, when the phone batter is quite low, it takes several minutes of charging before iTunes will recognize it.


----------



## heartsy77

If I upgrade to the 3GS can you my dd use my old 3g (without att service obvioulsy) as an I pod touch?


----------



## sarahsar

heartsy77 said:


> If I upgrade to the 3GS can you my dd use my old 3g (without att service obvioulsy) as an I pod touch?



Yes.


----------



## Willow1213

heartsy77 said:


> If I upgrade to the 3GS can you my dd use my old 3g (without att service obvioulsy) as an I pod touch?



Yes, just do not place a sim card in it. Make sure the software is up to date before you do so, because it is a little tricky to update the software once it no longer has a sim card.


----------



## luke

heartsy77 said:


> If I upgrade to the 3GS can you my dd use my old 3g (without att service obvioulsy) as an I pod touch?



I'd personally hold fire til the next one is announced tho, and if you would still prefer a 3gs, then it will be cheaper too


----------



## Willow1213

GAN said:


> We leave for Italy in 2-weeks.  Just for convenience we added on the International Phone Plan($5.99/mo) -the only benefit is that we'll be charged .99/min vs 1.29/min.  I expect that over the 2-weeks we are there we will make more than 20mins of calls, making it somewhat worthwhile.  The kicker is that, in typical AT&T clear as mud fashion, the rep mentioned that we should keep the plan until we see the charges from the time we are there billed -but it could take 2-3 months to actually see them on the bill.  This sounds absolutely ridiculous -does any one have any experience with this?  The data plan was a whole other issue -the store rep said we need to lock in for 1-year!!  After calling the 800 number, they say it is monthly(different tiers, but we were looking at the 50MB plan for $59.99), but we concerned about the whole billing issue.  Basically, if the data usage gets billed(to AT&T) in June and we had the plan for May only -the plan we payed AT&T for wouldn't cover the usage, and that could add up to huge money.



This is partially true. You do need to leave the minutes plan ($5.99) on until you see that the charges were billed. For most people this is 1-2 cycles. Now, as far as the data is concerned, it is month to month. The rep must have been confused, since the old unlimited data plans were locked in for a year (this has since been discontinued). Feel free to ask any questions, I work for AT&T Mobility, and we get these kind of questions all the time.


----------



## heartsy77

luke said:


> I'd personally hold fire til the next one is announced tho, and if you would still prefer a 3gs, then it will be cheaper too



Yes I will wait! When is the new one coming out?


----------



## denise

waiting too


----------



## scubamouse

The search feature here is lousy and this thread is great but oh so long.

Is there a disneyworld app that everyone here loves?  I saw a few but wanted to get the disboard seal of approval before downloading.

TIA!


----------



## yitbos96bb

scubamouse said:


> The search feature here is lousy and this thread is great but oh so long.
> 
> Is there a disneyworld app that everyone here loves?  I saw a few but wanted to get the disboard seal of approval before downloading.
> 
> TIA!



IMHO, No one has nailed it yet with a great all inclusive app.

I would recommend the following to use inclusively:

Mouse Memo - Planner to store all your confirmations numbers, reservations, etc.
WDW Pal - Discounts you qualify for
E-Ticket - Access to the DIS, Reviews of Rides, Hotels, Dining.
WDW Dining - Menus
WDWeather+ - Weather
Park Hours - Park Hours and Show TImes
Transportation Wizard - Transportation software - Handy for newbies who don't use the transportation that much.
One of the Map Apps - I use the UPoint ones.

Some of these offer redundant features... for example, Menus are available on E-ticket, but I personally hate the way you have to go through it to get to them.  They aren't easily acessible like with WDW Dining.

I have a few more, just versions of the same info by different developers.  These are my favorites.


----------



## Cyrano

scubamouse said:


> The search feature here is lousy and this thread is great but oh so long.
> 
> Is there a disneyworld app that everyone here loves?  I saw a few but wanted to get the disboard seal of approval before downloading.
> 
> TIA!



e-ticket gets my vote


----------



## Manda

Willow1213 said:


> Yes, just do not place a sim card in it. Make sure the software is up to date before you do so, because it is a little tricky to update the software once it no longer has a sim card.



We gave DS one of our old iPhones to use as an iPod touch of sorts... left the SIM in (it wasn't activated, of course, since we'd transferred that number to a new iPhone) and never had any problems updating, etc.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

removed post


----------



## denise

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> removed post



I know you removed the post but I was able to use your code and order one. Mine cost $ 22.21 with tax and shipping. I had to pay tax because I am in the same state they are....

thanks for the code...


----------



## Sphyrna

Looks like another prototype has been misplaced.  It looks a bit more refined than the last prototype.

I have to admit, I was looking at info on the Incredible and Evo 4G last night and I'm starting to wonder if I'll get the next iPhone.  I'd have to do more research on them and go try them out.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

denise said:


> I know you removed the post but I was able to use your code and order one. Mine cost $ 22.21 with tax and shipping. I had to pay tax because I am in the same state they are....
> 
> thanks for the code...



I did too, but got an email from Paul Towey saying the coupon couldn't be stacked and if I still wanted the product, I'd have to pay an additional $20.  I sucked it up and bought it.  DH loves his and to be honest, I paid full price at Christmas for his.  Even though the code didn't stack, 1/2 off was still a good deal to me.  I shouldn't have given in but I really wanted one.  I'm such a sucker, but it really is a good product.


----------



## denise

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I did too, but got an email from Paul Towey saying the coupon couldn't be stacked and if I still wanted the product, I'd have to pay an additional $20.  I sucked it up and bought it.  DH loves his and to be honest, I paid full price at Christmas for his.  Even though the code didn't stack, 1/2 off was still a good deal to me.  I shouldn't have given in but I really wanted one.  I'm such a sucker, but it really is a good product.



I just looked at the email that I gave them (not my regular one) and I have a email too.
So now I have to decide. I usually carry my ac charger for my touch with me but not always. This is like an extra battery right?
I will be getting an iphone when the new one comes out next month.
I need you to tell me how cool it is....


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

denise said:


> I just looked at the email that I gave them (not my regular one) and I have a email too.
> So now I have to decide. I usually carry my ac charger for my touch with me but not always. This is like an extra battery right?
> I will be getting an iphone when the new one comes out next month.
> I need you to tell me how cool it is....



DH personally loves his and uses it a LOT.  DH and I both have iPhones and are heavy iPhone users.  When we are in the parks, we use eTicket, facebook, and take pictures so the battery dies quick.  What the RichardSolo does is plug into the iPhone like an extra battery pack giving your phone extra juice.  It's like being able to plug it into an outlet when there isn't an outlet available.  I also love it for work - even though I work in an office and could easily plug it in, I don't want to transport my charging cord to work every day - Lord knows I'm likely to forget it at work and then need to plug it in at home.  It makes me wonder what I ever did without my iPhone before?  I'm sure there are other products that work just as good as the RichardSolo, but we've tried this one out and love it.  Plus you don't have to take your phone out of its case.  Good thing I've already ordered one - I just talked myself into loving it again


----------



## itch1

Just jailbroke my new phone and having a blast finding Disney related stuff I am looking for a Tink slider. But have down loaded "Shark BAit Hoo ha ha " for my text alert and transfered all my Disney ringtones. I have tried the lockscreen with some of the themes but I find it hard to see the buttons.
I spend way to much time dearching and installing new things.
ITCH


----------



## luke

itch1 said:


> Just jailbroke my new phone and having a blast finding Disney related stuff I am looking for a Tink slider. But have down loaded "Shark BAit Hoo ha ha " for my text alert and transfered all my Disney ringtones. I have tried the lockscreen with some of the themes but I find it hard to see the buttons.
> I spend way to much time dearching and installing new things.
> ITCH



Aye, there's some good themes, some less good themes.
There's not many great Disney ones, the one I posted ages ago in here was ok, but not great.

I have Glaskart as my theme at the moment (not Disney related) - nice, clean, clear and icons for most apps are there.

Just be careful what you get from cydia/winterboard etc, have too much and it'll sloooooooow your phone down.  Since I've rejailbroken to 3.1.3 I've not got that much going on and it's back to normal (non jailbroken) speed


----------



## vwlfan

I met a kindred spirit Iphone addict last night who showed me the Youtube video about the upcoming new iphone 4G (or is it HD?).

I got my 3GS last August and am very happy with it. But the supposed additions on the supposed new iphone have my Early Adopter juices running strong.

I seem to recall from last summer that those who had the 3G could upgrade to the 3GS for a "modest" fee ($100?).

If my spotty memory is correct can anyone speculate whether those of us with the 3GS could upgrade to the Iphone HD for a similar amount? I'd certainly do that although I doubt I would spend the big bucks for a 4G if I there were no incentive to do so.

Any inside information or ideas?


----------



## smphbear

One thing you can do is log-on to AT&T.  If you look at new phones on the website, it gives you the dates that you are eligible for various upgrades.  We noticed that ours have been moved up from our 2 year date to 18 months.  We are also hoping we can upgrade for a "modest" fee.  DH and I both are itching for the new one.

Once the new phone gets closer, they may make the offers even better.  They may also move up the dates further.


----------



## yitbos96bb

Sorry to tell you but that wasn't the case.  I got my 3G on launch day and then upgraded a year later to the 3GS.   I was eligible for the full subsidation, so I got the phone for $299...remember ATT subsidizes $200 of the cost if you are allowed the upgrade.

I believe the $100 you were thinking of was for those who weren't eligible for a new phone.  They could get it for $100 more.  I don't totally remember but I know you couldn't  go from the 3G to 3GS for $100.

Now what I did to finance my upgrade was sell my 3G on ebay.  It went for $350 paying for the 3GS.  If you wonder why someone would pay that much, it's because either they want to unlock it and use it on tmobile or use it on ATT without a contract, which costs $499 for the high end phone.



vwlfan said:


> I met a kindred spirit Iphone addict last night who showed me the Youtube video about the upcoming new iphone 4G (or is it HD?).
> 
> I got my 3GS last August and am very happy with it. But the supposed additions on the supposed new iphone have my Early Adopter juices running strong.
> 
> I seem to recall from last summer that those who had the 3G could upgrade to the 3GS for a "modest" fee ($100?).
> 
> If my spotty memory is correct can anyone speculate whether those of us with the 3GS could upgrade to the Iphone HD for a similar amount? I'd certainly do that although I doubt I would spend the big bucks for a 4G if I there were no incentive to do so.
> 
> Any inside information or ideas?


----------



## sarahsar

vwlfan said:


> I met a kindred spirit Iphone addict last night who showed me the Youtube video about the upcoming new iphone 4G (or is it HD?).
> 
> I got my 3GS last August and am very happy with it. But the supposed additions on the supposed new iphone have my Early Adopter juices running strong.
> 
> I seem to recall from last summer that those who had the 3G could upgrade to the 3GS for a "modest" fee ($100?).
> 
> If my spotty memory is correct can anyone speculate whether those of us with the 3GS could upgrade to the Iphone HD for a similar amount? I'd certainly do that although I doubt I would spend the big bucks for a 4G if I there were no incentive to do so.
> 
> Any inside information or ideas?



Last year they offered "early upgrade" pricing for those who weren't eligible for a regular upgrade.  I don't remember exactly, but I believe it was $200 more than the regular upgrade price, but less than the no-contract, no-subsidy price.

It will be interesting to see what they do this year, since AT&T just announced that they will increase their early termination fee to $325 for smartphones starting June 1.  That makes the early upgrade pricing a lot less appealing as that could stick those who take an early upgrade with a huge fee if they leave AT&T, but without getting much of a subsidy on the phone.


----------



## disneysteve

I don't follow all the tech news. I've got a 3G that I got a few months ago and I love it. My wife wants to get one now. When is the new version due to come out and what will be different about it? Should she wait for the new one or wait until the new one comes out to get the current one cheaper? She's already been waiting because her upgrade wasn't due. She may not want to wait months longer unless there is a really, really good reason.


----------



## sarahsar

disneysteve said:


> I don't follow all the tech news. I've got a 3G that I got a few months ago and I love it. My wife wants to get one now. When is the new version due to come out and what will be different about it? Should she wait for the new one or wait until the new one comes out to get the current one cheaper? She's already been waiting because her upgrade wasn't due. She may not want to wait months longer unless there is a really, really good reason.



There was a 4th generation iPhone lost in a bar a couple of months ago.  Video of the phone was shown on one of the tech sites.  From what we know from this, the new iPhone has a different external design from the previous generation phones.  There is a front facing camera as well as a rear facing camera, making it likely that it can do video chat.  The screen is of higher resolution (which is why people are calling it iPhone HD).  Presumably it will also be faster and have longer battery life.  Of course, all is rumor at this point as it has not been officially announced yet.

Apple has a conference planned for the beginning of June.  There is a very good chance that they will officially announce the new phone and its release date at that point, and it is likely the new phone will be actually be released in June or July.  If I were you, I would at least wait for the conference since it's only a couple of weeks away.  Then you can see if the new phone is something you want or not, and at least have the chance of getting the previous model cheaper.    

The only downside to waiting a couple of weeks is that AT&T is going to raise their early termination fee to get out of a contract on June 1 (see my post right before yours about that).  That may or may not be a concern for you.


----------



## basketrn

So tonight...while trying to prevent my toddler from turning on the water while he was taking a bath, my hand hit my iPhone as I was reaching to stop him...and it was like sloooowwww motion....the iPhone rockets into the sky...landing right in the middle of his bath tub full of water.  

I picked it up quickly and everything is still working BUT can't hear anything (no calls, no muisc..nada).  So right now I have a itouch with At&t 

When is the new iPhone being released...I don't think I can wait that long to get a new one!


----------



## MM32830

basketrn said:


> So tonight...while trying to prevent my toddler from turning on the water while he was taking a bath, my hand hit my iPhone as I was reaching to stop him...and it was like sloooowwww motion....the iPhone rockets into the sky...landing right in the middle of his bath tub full of water.
> 
> I picked it up quickly and everything is still working BUT can't hear anything (no calls, no muisc..nada).  So right now I have a itouch with At&t
> 
> When is the new iPhone being released...I don't think I can wait that long to get a new one!



Put the phone (power off) in a jar of white rice tightly sealed and let it sit for a couple of days. The rice will absorb the moisture in the phone and hopefully it will come back to life.




________________
Armand


----------



## disneysteve

sarahsar said:


> rom what we know from this, the new iPhone has a different external design from the previous generation phones.  There is a front facing camera as well as a rear facing camera, making it likely that it can do video chat.  The screen is of higher resolution (which is why people are calling it iPhone HD).  Presumably it will also be faster and have longer battery life.  Of course, all is rumor at this point as it has not been officially announced yet.
> 
> Apple has a conference planned for the beginning of June.
> 
> If I were you, I would at least wait for the conference since it's only a couple of weeks away.  Then you can see if the new phone is something you want or not, and at least have the chance of getting the previous model cheaper.


We will not be considering the new model unless they plan to sell it for $99 which I'm sure ain't gonna happen. The only possible benefit to waiting would be to save a few bucks on the existing model if they mark down the price. I don't know that that is enough reason to hold off making the purchase now.


----------



## sarahsar

disneysteve said:


> We will not be considering the new model unless they plan to sell it for $99 which I'm sure ain't gonna happen. The only possible benefit to waiting would be to save a few bucks on the existing model if they mark down the price. I don't know that that is enough reason to hold off making the purchase now.



Well, last year when the 3GS came out, they started selling the 3G for $99.  So it is possible they will do the same this time around and sell the 3GS for $99.  But of course you should do whatever works for you. It is highly likely we will know two weeks from tomorrow one way or the other.


----------



## disneysteve

sarahsar said:


> Well, last year when the 3GS came out, they started selling the 3G for $99.  So it is possible they will do the same this time around and sell the 3GS for $99.  But of course you should do whatever works for you. It is highly likely we will know two weeks from tomorrow one way or the other.


Thanks. I think we can manage to wait two weeks.


----------



## sarahsar

disneysteve said:


> Thanks. I think we can manage to wait two weeks.



Take this for what it's worth, but one analyst is predicting the 3GS will be $99:

http://www.9to5mac.com/apple_stock_rise


----------



## yitbos96bb

MM32830 said:


> Put the phone (power off) in a jar of white rice tightly sealed and let it sit for a couple of days. The rice will absorb the moisture in the phone and hopefully it will come back to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________
> Armand



Isopropyl alcohol does this as well... better than the rice trick IMHO, but more expensive.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Wal-Mart cuts iPhone 3GS price in half
16 GB model will sell for $97 with two-year AT&T contract

The iPhone 3GS, which came out last summer, is making way for a new model, likely to be announced next month. Wal-Mart says starting Tuesday, the 3GS will cost $97  a drop of $100 for a 16-gigabyte model and contract with AT&T.

updated 8:05 p.m. ET, Mon., May 24, 2010
SEATTLE - Wal-Mart says it's cutting the price of the most up-to-date iPhone in half. That's another sign Apple is getting ready to unveil a new model.

Wal-Mart says that starting Tuesday the iPhone 3GS with 16 gigabytes of storage space will cost $97 with a two-year contract with AT&T. It currently costs $197.

Leaked prototypes for an updated iPhone surfaced on blogs recently. The price cut could signal retailers are clearing the shelves to make room for a new Apple smartphone.

Apple declined to comment on whether it's planning to release a new iPhone soon, or whether it will also sell the iPhone 3GS for less.

The company's annual developer conference kicks off June 7. Apple unveiled the iPhone 3GS at the same event last year. Apple CEO Steve Jobs will be the keynote speaker.


----------



## disneysteve

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Wal-Mart cuts iPhone 3GS price in half
> 16 GB model will sell for $97 with two-year AT&T contract
> 
> The iPhone 3GS, which came out last summer, is making way for a new model, likely to be announced next month. Wal-Mart says starting Tuesday, the 3GS will cost $97  a drop of $100 for a 16-gigabyte model and contract with AT&T.
> 
> updated 8:05 p.m. ET, Mon., May 24, 2010
> SEATTLE - Wal-Mart says it's cutting the price of the most up-to-date iPhone in half. That's another sign Apple is getting ready to unveil a new model.
> 
> Wal-Mart says that starting Tuesday the iPhone 3GS with 16 gigabytes of storage space will cost $97 with a two-year contract with AT&T. It currently costs $197.


THANK YOU!! That's exactly what I was waiting to hear. I just e-mailed this post to my wife. We'll go out next week and get her her very own iPhone. Yay!


----------



## Caitsmama

iphone question from a newbie -- is there a way to delete a podcast off your playlist right from the iphone, or do i have to hook it up to my computer to delete it? I can't figure out how to get rid of a few old podcasts directly from my iphone..


----------



## bluecruiser

Caitsmama said:


> iphone question from a newbie -- is there a way to delete a podcast off your playlist right from the iphone, or do i have to hook it up to my computer to delete it? I can't figure out how to get rid of a few old podcasts directly from my iphone..



(1) Go to the screen where you can see the episode(s) you want to delete (not the podcast name, you must be on the episode list).
(2) Swipe across the screen from left to right over the episode. A red box with the word Delete should appear. (If you accidentally bring up the Delete box for the wrong episode, tap somewhere else on the screen and the box will go away.)
(3) Tap on Delete and the episode is gone.
(4) Repeat for each episode.


----------



## disneysteve

bluecruiser said:


> (1) Go to the screen where you can see the episode(s) you want to delete (not the podcast name, you must be on the episode list).
> (2) Swipe across the screen from left to right over the episode. A red box with the word Delete should appear. (If you accidentally bring up the Delete box for the wrong episode, tap somewhere else on the screen and the box will go away.)
> (3) Tap on Delete and the episode is gone.
> (4) Repeat for each episode.



Thank you. I had the same question. Thanks Caitsmama for asking and bluecruiser for answering. I just cleared a bunch of stuff off my iPhone.

I love this place.


----------



## Golf4food

bluecruiser said:


> (1) Go to the screen where you can see the episode(s) you want to delete (not the podcast name, you must be on the episode list).
> (2) Swipe across the screen from left to right over the episode. A red box with the word Delete should appear. (If you accidentally bring up the Delete box for the wrong episode, tap somewhere else on the screen and the box will go away.)
> (3) Tap on Delete and the episode is gone.
> (4) Repeat for each episode.



Thanks - I didn't know that, either.  My podcast lists look much cleaner, now.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

bluecruiser said:


> (1) Go to the screen where you can see the episode(s) you want to delete (not the podcast name, you must be on the episode list).
> (2) Swipe across the screen from left to right over the episode. A red box with the word Delete should appear. (If you accidentally bring up the Delete box for the wrong episode, tap somewhere else on the screen and the box will go away.)
> (3) Tap on Delete and the episode is gone.
> (4) Repeat for each episode.



This advise works for your email and text messages too


----------



## Caitsmama

bluecruiser said:


> (1) Go to the screen where you can see the episode(s) you want to delete (not the podcast name, you must be on the episode list).
> (2) Swipe across the screen from left to right over the episode. A red box with the word Delete should appear. (If you accidentally bring up the Delete box for the wrong episode, tap somewhere else on the screen and the box will go away.)
> (3) Tap on Delete and the episode is gone.
> (4) Repeat for each episode.



THANKS SOOOO MUCH!!


----------



## heatherwillmom

bluecruiser said:


> (1) Go to the screen where you can see the episode(s) you want to delete (not the podcast name, you must be on the episode list).
> (2) Swipe across the screen from left to right over the episode. A red box with the word Delete should appear. (If you accidentally bring up the Delete box for the wrong episode, tap somewhere else on the screen and the box will go away.)
> (3) Tap on Delete and the episode is gone.
> (4) Repeat for each episode.


I have used this method for deleting text messages, but I didn't think of deleting the podcasts that I have listened to. I have so many on my Iphone. I am a fairly new listener, only for 3 months, but I have gone back & downloaded some of the older podcasts. I listen while in the car. After I have listened to the current week's podcast, I go back to the older ones. Thanks so much for this great tip!


----------



## vwlfan

They are listed and when I touch them, they will play however all my phone calls are coming in as vibrate only.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

vwlfan said:


> They are listed and when I touch them, they will play however all my phone calls are coming in as vibrate only.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks



I hope this isn't stating the obvious, but did you turn your ringer off? It's on the side of the phone next to the volume toggle.


----------



## vwlfan

sometimes the obvious eludes me! Thanks!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

vwlfan said:


> sometimes the obvious eludes me! Thanks!



Not a problem - everyone had to learn at some point, right?


----------



## parkers218

Is there any way to adjust the snooze feature?  I mean why is snooze 9 minutes anyway who's bright idea was that?....Don't mind me I work in an ICU... and that 9 minutes is driving me crazy


----------



## Praise2Him

I'm not sure what you mean by adjust it - if you mean make it different than 9 minutes, I'm not sure you can do that. But if I want to get up at, say, 7:30, then I set the alarm for 7:03 because I usually hit the snooze 3 times (27 minutes).


----------



## parkers218

Praise2Him said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by adjust it - if you mean make it different than 9 minutes, I'm not sure you can do that. But if I want to get up at, say, 7:30, then I set the alarm for 7:03 because I usually hit the snooze 3 times (27 minutes).



Yeah that's what I meant I wanted to change it to either 5 or ten minutes...I know I'm anal


----------



## Bell30012

You can use a different clock app.  I use Nightstand.  I can set the snooze as I like.  (I use it on both iPad & iPhone.)


----------



## doconeill

The "nine-minute snooze" is some sort of historical thing. From what I understand, it dates back to mechanical clocks that had a snooze button, that advanced the alarm trip by "approximately" 10 minutes. Accuracy wasn't very high because it wasn't based on the how far within the minute you hit the button, so it could be anywhere from 9-10 minutes, with 9 minutes being the "shortest" snooze period.

Apparently with the invention of electronic snooze, they kept that tidbit, possibly because "people were used to it".


----------



## parkers218

Bell30012 said:


> You can use a different clock app.  I use Nightstand.  I can set the snooze as I like.  (I use it on both iPad & iPhone.)



Thanks!! Why didn't I think of that?  ...too busy planning this trip I guess



doconeill said:


> The "nine-minute snooze" is some sort of historical thing. From what I understand, it dates back to mechanical clocks that had a snooze button, that advanced the alarm trip by "approximately" 10 minutes. Accuracy wasn't very high because it wasn't based on the how far within the minute you hit the button, so it could be anywhere from 9-10 minutes, with 9 minutes being the "shortest" snooze period.
> 
> Apparently with the invention of electronic snooze, they kept that tidbit, possibly because "people were used to it".



Hmmm that's interesting...guess I'm one of those who will never be used to it then huh...thanks for the info


----------



## Echo queen

Ok if I google a business for example once I'm on there site is there a way to directly add it to my contacts?  I vaguely remember this being possible.


----------



## Caitsmama

What does everyone think of AT&T's new data plans? As an iphone newbie - i am confused... when i use app's that i download (games,wdw apps, etc) do those require using my data plan to access and play them? (probably a dumb question). I know i can use the 3g network, and not use the wi-fi to access them..
I guess i am just confused as to what actually takes my data usage up and what doesn't affect it... 
what about when you buy movies or tvshows and snyc them to your iphone, to watch later -- does that access your data to use to watch them?? 

Again, sorry for the dumb questions.. but i am trying to figure this all out.. b/c i am sure once my "unlimited" contract is up, they will make us pick one of the new ones... or if i can drop to the $15 per mo now and save some cash... I don't use my iphone alot for online browsing -- basically, just for checking email, facebook on the go, WDW hours/ride info, and my apps (games and such). Just trying to clarify what exactly uses my data and what doesn't.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


_The new AT&T plans provide large amounts of data to enable people to enjoy their favorite online activities:

DataPlus. Provides 200 megabytes (MB) of data  for example, enough to send/receive 1,000 emails (no attachments), plus send/receive 150 emails with attachments, plus view 400 Web pages, plus post 50 photos on social media sites, plus watch 20 minutes of streaming video  for just $15 per month.**  This plan, which can save customers up to 50 percent off their wireless data charges, is designed for people who primarily like to surf the web, send email and use social networking apps. If customers exceed 200 MB in a monthly billing cycle, they will receive an additional 200 MB of data usage for $15 for use in the cycle.  Currently, 65 percent of AT&T smartphone customers use less than 200 MB of data per month on average.
DataPro. Provides 2 gigabytes (GB) of data  for example, enough to send/receive 10,000 emails (no attachments), plus send/receive 1,500 emails with attachments, plus view 4,000 Web pages, plus post 500 photos to social media sites, plus watch 200 minutes of streaming video  for $25 per month.**  Should a customer exceed 2 GB during a billing cycle, they will receive an additional 1 GB of data for $10 for use in the cycle.  Currently, 98 percent of AT&T smartphone customers use less than 2 GB of data a month on average.
Tethering. Smartphone customers  including iPhone customers  who choose the DataPro plan have the option to add tethering for an additional $20 per month.  Tethering lets customers use their smartphones as a modem to provide a broadband connection for laptop computers, netbooks or other computing devices. Tethering for iPhones will be available when Apple releases iPhone OS 4 this summer.   _


----------



## cslittle999

Caitsmama said:


> What does everyone think of AT&T's new data plans? As an iphone newbie - i am confused... when i use app's that i download (games,wdw apps, etc) do those require using my data plan to access and play them? (probably a dumb question). I know i can use the 3g network, and not use the wi-fi to access them..
> I guess i am just confused as to what actually takes my data usage up and what doesn't affect it...
> what about when you buy movies or tvshows and snyc them to your iphone, to watch later -- does that access your data to use to watch them??
> 
> Again, sorry for the dumb questions.. but i am trying to figure this all out.. b/c i am sure once my "unlimited" contract is up, they will make us pick one of the new ones... or if i can drop to the $15 per mo now and save some cash... I don't use my iphone alot for online browsing -- basically, just for checking email, facebook on the go, WDW hours/ride info, and my apps (games and such). Just trying to clarify what exactly uses my data and what doesn't.


Some apps use data and some don't. It really depends what they do. Obviously any game that is head-to-head or posts a score to a leader board will use some data. Watching video that has been synced to the phone does not use data. A good way to test this is to put the phone in airplane mode and see what you do.

From what you're saying I would bet that you use less than 250 MB per month. Really unless you're streaming video or audio it is hard to use a lot of data. You should be able to review your data usage in my account.


----------



## cslittle999

Here is a great article on the ways that you can check your AT&T data usage.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/06/check-att-data-usage/


----------



## robinb

I don't consider myself a heavy data user and I went over 200 MB in 4 out of the last 6 months. In May I was nearly double that.  So, I would probably go with the DataPro plan.  I *do* like that I will be able to tether for an extra $20 per month but I suspect in that case I would blow the 2 GB out of the water.


----------



## disneysteve

I started another thread about the data plans in case you are interested.

I've only had my phone a few months but I've used between 0.5 and 0.75GB each month so the 2GB plan would be just fine for me. That will save me $5/month. My wife will be getting an iPhone soon and she'll do the 2GB plan also, so also $5/month less than we thought it would cost. Fine with us.


----------



## luke

Wow your data plans suck!
I'm with o2 in the UK, and they include 'unlimited' data with every iPhone plan.
Now there are fair usage policies in this, but I stream a lot of video and have never been charged extra!


----------



## disneysteve

luke said:


> Wow your data plans suck!
> I'm with o2 in the UK, and they include 'unlimited' data with every iPhone plan.



AT&T currently includes unlimited data with the iPhone. This is a new policy and I suspect if they are doing it here, they will do it everywhere at some point.


----------



## Caitsmama

Thanks for the info! At this point, i am just going to keep it where it is for the unlimited.. if i am good with that for awhile - i am not going to worry about it til it's time for me to renew and i am forced to choose a new data plan.


----------



## disneysteve

There are 2 podcasts that I listen to regularly - DIS and Dave Ramsey. I download straight to the phone. Is there any way to have them downloaded automatically when new episodes are released? If not, is there any way to bookmark the site for each podcast so that I don't need to search for them each time I want to download them?


----------



## bagheera202

Just an FYI, there is a new Apple iPhone, iTouch application called Radio Dial Word of Day that will provide you with the US Radio Disney (RD) "Code Word of the Day".  Best part of all is that it is currently FREE, but it looks like it is free only for a limited time.


----------



## Praise2Him

disneysteve said:


> There are 2 podcasts that I listen to regularly - DIS and Dave Ramsey. I download straight to the phone. Is there any way to have them downloaded automatically when new episodes are released? If not, is there any way to bookmark the site for each podcast so that I don't need to search for them each time I want to download them?



I don't think you can download them automatically. What I do is keep the most current podcast on my iPhone. Underneath it says, "Get more episodes". Just touch that when new episodes are released to go directly to them, then delete the old podcast.


----------



## denise

I'm sure this has been answered before but this thread is SO long....
here's my story....
I just got a new computer!!! 

Before I disconnect this one and hook up the new one...how do I save my itunes information or how do I load all my music on to the new computer without having to do it all over again?

I know the apps will appear from itunes but what about all my music?

I have network software and made all my files "shared". I can see the shared files on my netbook. I tried to copy/move the file to the netbook but it would not let me do it. I have itunes loaded on the netbook and have the sharing mode turned on. It gave me an error saying the file is used on another computer. The only thing on the netbook are the two songs that came with itunes.
So I must be doing something wrong.....
Any and ALL help is appreciated....
denise


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but this thread is SO long....
> here's my story....
> I just got a new computer!!!
> 
> Before I disconnect this one and hook up the new one...how do I save my itunes information or how do I load all my music on to the new computer without having to do it all over again?
> 
> I know the apps will appear from itunes but what about all my music?
> 
> I have network software and made all my files "shared". I can see the shared files on my netbook. I tried to copy/move the file to the netbook but it would not let me do it. I have itunes loaded on the netbook and have the sharing mode turned on. It gave me an error saying the file is used on another computer. The only thing on the netbook are the two songs that came with itunes.
> So I must be doing something wrong.....
> Any and ALL help is appreciated....
> denise



You have to make sure your new computer is authorized to play music from your iTunes library or you won't be able to copy it over from your shared library. I think you go to Store/Authorize Computer and make sure you are signed in and that this computer is authorized (you can have up to 5 authorized at a time). Then you should be able to copy music from your old computer.

If you have a lot of music/movies, this can take a while.  Another way to do this is to copy your iTunes folder to an external hard drive and then copy it back to the correct location on the new computer.  But sharing it over your network is probably simpler.


----------



## jcb

sarahsar said:


> You have to make sure your new computer is authorized to play music from your iTunes library or you won't be able to copy it over from your shared library. I think you go to Store/Authorize Computer and make sure you are signed in and that this computer is authorized (you can have up to 5 authorized at a time). Then you should be able to copy music from your old computer.
> 
> If you have a lot of music/movies, this can take a while. Another way to do this is to copy your iTunes folder to an external hard drive and then copy it back to the correct location on the new computer. But sharing it over your network is probably simpler.


 
I just did this (twice) with a new computer.  If you are going to disconnect the old computer you will want to follow Sarahsar's instruction and you should deauthorize the old computer if you are not going to use it any longer.  

I'm not sure why you are getting the error saying the file is used on another computer.  That typically occurs when the program has the file open.  If you close iTunes on your old computer you should be able to copy (if not move) the files to your new computer.  If you haven't done so, I recommend you first install iTunes on the new computer as that will create the new folder for you.  From there it should simply be a matter of copying the music and other files from the old itunes media (or music) folder to the new one.  I would use windows explorer (assuming you have a pc).

When i transferred files, I used an external hard drive.  What I did was export every playlist and made sure those text files were in my itunes media folder (they loaded automatically).  What I didn't do, however, was to make sure that all the iPhone apps I had downloaded (but which were not on my iPhone) were also copied to the external folder.  If you copy the app files then they should show up on the new computer.

One thing is sure, itunes could sure do a better job of letting folks migrate their media and apps to a new computer.


----------



## sarahsar

jcb said:


> I just did this (twice) with a new computer.  If you are going to disconnect the old computer you will want to follow Sarahsar's instruction and you should deauthorize the old computer if you are not going to use it any longer.
> 
> I'm not sure why you are getting the error saying the file is used on another computer.  That typically occurs when the program has the file open.  If you close iTunes on your old computer you should be able to copy (if not move) the files to your new computer.  If you haven't done so, I recommend you first install iTunes on the new computer as that will create the new folder for you.  From there it should simply be a matter of copying the music and other files from the old itunes media (or music) folder to the new one.  I would use windows explorer (assuming you have a pc).
> 
> When i transferred files, I used an external hard drive.  What I did was export every playlist and made sure those text files were in my itunes media folder (they loaded automatically).  What I didn't do, however, was to make sure that all the iPhone apps I had downloaded (but which were not on my iPhone) were also copied to the external folder.  If you copy the app files then they should show up on the new computer.
> 
> One thing is sure, itunes could sure do a better job of letting folks migrate their media and apps to a new computer.



I think the easiest way to do it, if you have an external hard drive, is to just install iTunes on the new computer, authorize it, and then copy your entire iTunes folder, lock, stock, and barrel, right over to the other computer into the correct place.  You should then have all of your playlists, music, movies, apps, etc. in place.  This also makes the most sense if you have a large iTunes library.


----------



## denise

sarahsar said:


> I think the easiest way to do it, if you have an external hard drive, is to just install iTunes on the new computer, authorize it, and then copy your entire iTunes folder, lock, stock, and barrel, right over to the other computer into the correct place.  You should then have all of your playlists, music, movies, apps, etc. in place.  This also makes the most sense if you have a large iTunes library.



Thanks, I do have an external drive as well. Just to make sure the file I copy just says itunes? I found one under my music called itunes. Is this it?
thanks....


----------



## denise

sarahsar said:


> I think the easiest way to do it, if you have an external hard drive, is to just install iTunes on the new computer, authorize it, and then copy your entire iTunes folder, lock, stock, and barrel, right over to the other computer into the correct place.  You should then have all of your playlists, music, movies, apps, etc. in place.  This also makes the most sense if you have a large iTunes library.



Thanks, I do have an external drive as well. Just to make sure the file I copy just says itunes? right???
 I found one under my music called itunes. Is this it?
thanks....


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> Thanks, I do have an external drive as well. Just to make sure the file I copy just says itunes? right???
> I found one under my music called itunes. Is this it?
> thanks....



Are you on Windows or Mac?  I haven't done this in a while on Windows, but I believe it is just the iTunes file under My Music.  You can check by opening the file and seeing what's in there - there should be a music file within the iTunes file and inside of that should be files for things like music, movies, and mobile applications.


----------



## sarahsar

To Denise - check out this link from the Apple support site for step-by-step instructions.  It is important to have your library consolidated as they describe to make sure everything gets transferred over.   

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1751


----------



## denise

thanks so very much....I saved it all on my external HD and also shared it with my network software...I should be ok....I hope...

Thanks again!


----------



## Golf4food

New software update should now be available - update iTunes to the latest version first, backup and sync your phone, then install the new software for folders and multitasking, etc.


----------



## disneysteve

Golf4food said:


> New software update should now be available - update iTunes to the latest version first, backup and sync your phone, then install the new software for folders and multitasking, etc.



I would consider waiting before doing the update. I've already gotten an e-mail from one app that I use at work warning us not to update until they contact us. Their new OS version isn't quite finished yet so if I update, I wouldn't be able to use the app for a while. I'm sure there are lots of other apps that might also have a problem or not be ready quite yet.


----------



## ssanders79

Well I am installing it right now.  It was a 292.1MB dl for the 3G.


----------



## Golf4food

disneysteve said:


> I would consider waiting before doing the update. I've already gotten an e-mail from one app that I use at work warning us not to update until they contact us. Their new OS version isn't quite finished yet so if I update, I wouldn't be able to use the app for a while. I'm sure there are lots of other apps that might also have a problem or not be ready quite yet.



A valid concern.  If anyone has an app that is a "must have" for any reason they should make sure it will work before updating.

I just want to be able to run Pandora in the background while I do other things.


----------



## ssanders79

FYI: if you are in a rush or short on time wait to upgrade. I started just after the update was released (1 PM EST) and the backup just finished.  A quick google search showed that others were experiencing extra long backup times.

*Steps:*
iPhone Backup _(Sloooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww)_
iOS4 is installed
iPhone will restore from the last backup
Restore applications
Restore Music and Video


----------



## disneysteve

Golf4food said:


> A valid concern.  If anyone has an app that is a "must have" for any reason they should make sure it will work before updating.



I was glad they contacted me. Otherwise, I would have probably updated and been unable to use the app. Since it is an app that actually pays me (it is a professional research program), I wouldn't want to be locked out of the service.


----------



## Anna114

I don't get my new phone until mid-July. Boy am I glad that I waited. I went to the itunes store today and you can't initialize you new phones today. I'm trying to download a couple of tv show episodes (not in HD) and it's saying that it will be a 3 hour download time.


----------



## itch1

Anybody know what the icon next to my battery is and how I got it there?





[/IMG]


----------



## luke

Missed call or voicemail I think


----------



## cslittle999

itch1 said:


> Anybody know what the icon next to my battery is and how I got it there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


It looks like your phone is jail broken. Did you install a status bar notifier app?


----------



## itch1

yes it is J/Bed I did not install notifer app and if I clear my missed calls and v/m's it is still there. Puzzlin to say the least !!!!!!!!!!
Thanks guys
itch


----------



## Sphyrna

I just jailbroke my 3G last night.  I figure since I'm getting a new phone (either iPhone 4 or a Droid) I don't have much to lose now.  Can anyone recommend some "must gets" from Cydia?  I did a bit of poking around last night but it was 4 AM so didn't spend much time on it.

I used Redsn0w to jailbreak it.  One of the options that was checked was "Enable battery percentage".  My battery icon doesn't show percentage.  Do I need to turn it on somewhere?  I checked under Settings --> General but didn't see anything.

My 3G is a bit more sluggish but I must say I'm loving multitasking!!  I don't even have all my apps back on (doing a full sync now).  But it is so nice to be able to switch between apps.  I'm also loving the homescreen wallpapers.  I now have 2 of the big features of iOS 4 on my 3G!!  Of course, it makes me really want the iPhone 4 now!!


----------



## Echo queen

itch1 said:


> Anybody know what the icon next to my battery is and how I got it there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What does the E stand for at the top after the AT and T?

TIA


----------



## sarahsar

Echo queen said:


> What does the E stand for at the top after the AT and T?
> 
> TIA



EDGE data speeds.  Slower than 3G.


----------



## denise

is there an app that lets you make free voip calls from Europe to the US with wifi? One that can work on the touch as well? I know I am asking for a lot but...


----------



## luke

There's things like truphone and I think Skype, but you pay for time.

For the touch may be difficult as they don't have mics (do the knew ones?) but using the earphones that have a mic in MIGHT work


----------



## denise

A friend said there was something also called Whistle but that has a charge for calls from Europe to the US. There is a headset with a mic that will work my friend says.
Just looking for something cheaper then ATT while on the Baltic cruise....


----------



## jcb

Interesting article (with geek-wonk) about a mistake in the formula for iPhone signal strength bars.

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ates_bars_wrong_software_fix_forthcoming.html


----------



## MM32830

More bars in more places?




_________________
Armand


----------



## ssanders79

With the change in the signal strength indicator algorithm I am going to have negative bars in my house.  There is a site run by AT&T that you can use to see where towers are in your area.  You need to register, but it just requires your email address to search. http://www.atttowers.com/


----------



## doconeill

MM32830 said:


> More bars in more places?



Always a good thing ...oh, we're talking phone reception...

Actually, the opposite...they say they've been showing too many bars. People had been remaking how they got "better reception" than their 3GS, but it was because it was showing too many bars. It is also why the reception appears to go way down when you bridge the antenna with your finger...it isn't really going down that much - it was just lying to you about what you thought you had...


----------



## Bell30012

I wish I'd looked at the AT&T tower map before switching service.  While I love my iPhone service is mediocre at best near my home.  The tower map explains it pretty well...  No towers close


----------



## disneysteve

sarahsar said:


> You have to make sure your new computer is authorized to play music from your iTunes library or you won't be able to copy it over from your shared library. I think you go to Store/Authorize Computer and make sure you are signed in and that this computer is authorized (you can have up to 5 authorized at a time).



Help me out here. I'm not finding the place to Authorize Computer. Under Apple Account Information, it says "Computer Authorizations: One machine is authorized to play content purchased with this account." There is no Edit button to change that.

ETA: Never mind. I got a prompt to authorize the computer when I tried to set up Home Sharing.

My question now is how do I get the apps from each of our iPhones/iPod Touch onto the new computer. Our old computer is not networked with the new one. Do we need to copy everything to a disk or external drive? Isn't there any way to transfer stuff from the devices right to the new computer?


----------



## sarahsar

disneysteve said:


> Help me out here. I'm not finding the place to Authorize Computer. Under Apple Account Information, it says "Computer Authorizations: One machine is authorized to play content purchased with this account." There is no Edit button to change that.
> 
> ETA: Never mind. I got a prompt to authorize the computer when I tried to set up Home Sharing.
> 
> My question now is how do I get the apps from each of our iPhones/iPod Touch onto the new computer. Our old computer is not networked with the new one. Do we need to copy everything to a disk or external drive? Isn't there any way to transfer stuff from the devices right to the new computer?



The best way to get a lot of content from an old computer to a new computer is to copy the iTunes folder to an external hard drive (or backup to DVD) and then put it in the corresponding place on the new computer. There have been a few discussions of that on this thread and on detailed instructions on Apple Support, but it's pretty straightforward.

If you are using Home Sharing, you can import content from one computer to the other over your network, but that will take longer.

With apps, you can also re-download them to the new computer from iTunes.  That is probably the least efficient way, but it would work.  You can't do that with music, though - you would be charged again.


----------



## disneysteve

So there is no way to transfer apps from my phone to the new computer. Apple really ought to fix that problem. It would make the process so much easier.


----------



## sarahsar

disneysteve said:


> So there is no way to transfer apps from my phone to the new computer. Apple really ought to fix that problem. It would make the process so much easier.



Um, yes there is.  As I said in my post, the best way is to copy your iTunes folder to the new computer.  Your apps are in the iTunes folder.  Make sure the new computer is authorized.  Then all of your apps will be on the new computer.


----------



## disneysteve

sarahsar said:


> Um, yes there is.  As I said in my post, the best way is to copy your iTunes folder to the new computer.  Your apps are in the iTunes folder.  Make sure the new computer is authorized.  Then all of your apps will be on the new computer.



Sorry if I'm sounding confused. When you say to copy the iTunes folder, you mean from the old computer, right? What I was wondering is if I could just go straight from the phone to the new computer without involving the old computer in the process. As I type this, I'm burning the disc from the old computer, so I'll be all set in a few minutes. It just seems like an unnecessary step. It would be much easier to go straight from phone to new computer.


----------



## sarahsar

@disneysteve - Also, I've never done it this way, but if all you want to transfer is apps, you might try syncing the phone with the new computer and clicking "transfer purchases" in the sidebar.  That is how you would get books from an iPad/iPhone to a computer, so it may work for apps as well. 

As I said, I haven't done it because any time I've set up a new computer I've wanted music as well, and music isn't as simple due to licensing issues, etc.  Plus, if you need to transfer a lot of stuff it's hard to beat just copying it over via USB, since it's faster, saves your iTunes prefs, etc.  But if that isn't an option for you, you may see what happens when you try "transfer purchases." Just make sure you've backed everything up (which is good advice in general when you're doing any of this stuff).

I actually like how iTunes organizes the different types of content it manages (since the term "iTunes" has become a misnomer given that it handles music, movies, software, books, etc.)  As long as you have selected to consolidate music when you add it to iTunes, it's just one big giant file with everything you need when you change computers, but it's also easy to go into the files and find specific songs/apps/etc.  So it's a simple copy/paste process to transfer it.


----------



## Califgirl

I was with Sprint up until now.  I just got the new i-phone 4. I had some great ringtones on my old phone and I'm finding it difficult to put new ringtones on the i-phone.  I tunes has a few that I like, but the variety is just not there.  Plus, I can't seem to change the tone for 'new voicemail' or 'new text'. It is either on or off.  

I know many of you have had your i-phones long enough to know all the ins and outs.  Can you help me with my ringtone delimma?

Also, how do I get my photos onto i-tunes, so I can get existing photos onto my phone?


----------



## sarahsar

disneysteve said:


> Sorry if I'm sounding confused. When you say to copy the iTunes folder, you mean from the old computer, right? What I was wondering is if I could just go straight from the phone to the new computer without involving the old computer in the process. As I type this, I'm burning the disc from the old computer, so I'll be all set in a few minutes. It just seems like an unnecessary step. It would be much easier to go straight from phone to new computer.



We're posting simultaneously, so you probably didn't see my post I just wrote - I think you can transfer apps alone with a sync.  

I can see what you're saying, that it would be easier to go from phone to computer.  It may be if the only thing you're transferring is apps.  It gets a bit hairier if you are also transferring music, movies, etc., because that type of content is more restricted by the license holders.  

But when I say copy the iTunes folder, I do mean from the old computer.  Are you on Windows?  I don't have a Windows computer in front of me right now, but if I remember correctly, the iTunes folder is under My Music in My Documents.  Find the iTunes folder, right-click and choose copy.  Then go to an external hard drive, jump drive, or whatever you will use to transfer it.  Paste the file there.  Then, on your new computer, copy that file from your external hard drive and paste it to the same spot in the new computer (My Documents/My Music/iTunes I believe).  Then when you open iTunes it should all be there.


----------



## sarahsar

Califgirl said:


> I was with Sprint up until now.  I just got the new i-phone 4. I had some great ringtones on my old phone and I'm finding it difficult to put new ringtones on the i-phone.  I tunes has a few that I like, but the variety is just not there.  Plus, I can't seem to change the tone for 'new voicemail' or 'new text'. It is either on or off.
> 
> I know many of you have had your i-phones long enough to know all the ins and outs.  Can you help me with my ringtone delimma?
> 
> Also, how do I get my photos onto i-tunes, so I can get existing photos onto my phone?



Not sure about ringtones, since I don't do much of that anymore.  I have a couple that I've made myself.

To change your text sound, go to Settings/Sounds on your phone and you can change the sound for New Text Message.  I don't think you can change it for voicemail.

For photos, when your phone is plugged in, go to Photos in the tabs across the screen.  Then you can tell it which folder you want to sync your photos from, which can be any folder on your computer.  What I do is create a "Mobile Photos" folder with the pictures I want to sync, since I don't want to sync every photo I have.  But you can set it up however you want.


----------



## disneysteve

Thanks for your help, sarahsar. I'm not on a Windows machine. I'm going from an old iMac to a new iMac but they aren't networked so I can't use Home Sharing to transfer files. I already had backup discs of our music library. I just needed to transfer apps from my and DW's iPhone and DD's iPod Touch. I think I've got it all straightened out now.


----------



## sarahsar

disneysteve said:


> Thanks for your help, sarahsar. I'm not on a Windows machine. I'm going from an old iMac to a new iMac but they aren't networked so I can't use Home Sharing to transfer files. I already had backup discs of our music library. I just needed to transfer apps from my and DW's iPhone and DD's iPod Touch. I think I've got it all straightened out now.



Oh, okay.  Actually isn't there a way just to transfer everything (not just iTunes) from an old Mac to a new one? I haven't done it but I remember when I set up my Mac it had that as an option.

But anyway, I see you've got it figured out, but for anyone else wondering who uses a Mac, it's very easy - In the Finder, go to the home folder, (whatever you've called it).  Then go to Music/iTunes.  Copy the iTunes folder and paste it in the new computer in the exact same spot - home folder/Music.  Then you should be set.


----------



## cslittle999

DisneySteve, do you use Time Machine? You can use Migration Assistant to restore the users and their files from the old iMac. If you don't use Time Machine then connecting the two computers with a Firewire cable and using target disk mode is your best option.


----------



## luke

Just downloaded about 550 novels for iBooks, including the last few Harry Potter books I haven't read yet which I need to get done before August and our visit to WWOHP  - will be much easier now they're always at my finger tips (had the books on loan from the library for ages and still not got round to finishing the series!!)


----------



## jcb

Harry Potter on iBook?  JK must be getting desperate.


----------



## disneysteve

Never mind. Found another website that answered my question.


----------



## luke

jcb said:


> Harry Potter on iBook?  JK must be getting desperate.



I don't think it's available on iBooks, i just happened to procure a version that works on it


----------



## ItsDisney

Question. Has anyone had an issue backing up their iphone and than losing all their contacts?  I know a few people that this has happened too. I heard there was an itunes issue. Has anyone heard of how people can get their contacts back????


----------



## chum

Great phone!
No problems for me with the new phone as some reported since launch.
This one has a bestskinsever total body skin and Apple bumper applied.
Significant improvements over my 3G.


----------



## luke

luke said:


> Just downloaded about 550 novels for iBooks, including the last few Harry Potter books I haven't read yet which I need to get done before August and our visit to WWOHP  - will be much easier now they're always at my finger tips (had the books on loan from the library for ages and still not got round to finishing the series!!)



 Although now DW has stolen my phone for the past two nights to read the Twilight books


----------



## disneysteve

I've been a Mac user since 1994 and consider myself pretty proficient but trying to get our new iMac and our iPhones to play together is driving me nuts. I have never had anywhere near this much difficulty with Apple products. I'm used to plug and play and everything being intuitive so I'm pleading for help here.

We have a brand new iMac which just replaced our old iMac.
We have 2 iPhones and 1 iPod Touch.

I think I have finally gotten my iPhone working properly on the new computer though there are still a couple of little glitches. For example, yesterday I created a ringtone file from a song in our iTunes library. When I synced my phone to get the ringtone onto it, it erased my whole iPod library - music and podcasts - from my phone. I got the ringtone but had to reload everything else.

The problem now is with DW's iPhone. We connected it to the new iMac for the first time tonight. It recognized it but, of course, gave us the notice that it was synced to a different iTunes library (the old computer) and if we wanted to sync it to the new computer, it would erase everything. We did that because it needs to be synced to the new computer from now on. After doing that sync, the music in her iPod library was gone, which we expected. However, when we tried to drag and drop music from our iTunes library to her iPhone, it wouldn't let us. It also wouldn't let us drag photos to her phone. If we went to the Music tab on her phone, it would let us transfer music by artist but not by individual song from the iTunes library.

How do we make it so her phone is fully functional on the new computer?


----------



## wenrob

disneysteve said:


> I think I have finally gotten my iPhone working properly on the new computer though there are still a couple of little glitches. For example, yesterday I created a ringtone file from a song in our iTunes library. When I synced my phone to get the ringtone onto it, it erased my whole iPod library - music and podcasts - from my phone. I got the ringtone but had to reload everything else.


Did you authorize the new computer first? My DH has forgotten to do that after restoring his computer and had the same issue. It may be the same library but itunes sees it as a different computer so won't sync without erasing it all so you have to authorize the new computer.



disneysteve said:


> The problem now is with DW's iPhone. We connected it to the new iMac for the first time tonight. It recognized it but, of course, gave us the notice that it was synced to a different iTunes library (the old computer) and if we wanted to sync it to the new computer, it would erase everything. We did that because it needs to be synced to the new computer from now on. After doing that sync, the music in her iPod library was gone, which we expected. However, when we tried to drag and drop music from our iTunes library to her iPhone, it wouldn't let us. It also wouldn't let us drag photos to her phone. If we went to the Music tab on her phone, it would let us transfer music by artist but not by individual song from the iTunes library.
> 
> How do we make it so her phone is fully functional on the new computer?


You can't drag and drop to the iphones. You have to make play lists and then sync those to the phone. Same thing with pictures, movies and Apps. You have to go to each section in the library and check mark the stuff you want to sync to the phone. To do individual songs uncheck all the others by that artist and only check the ones she wants then drag them into the play list. eta: go to the album in the library first and only check the songs she wants THEN drop them in the play list THEN sync play list . (Rereading it I don't think I sounded clear enough.)

I hope this helps and if I misunderstood what you were saying my apologies.


----------



## wenrob

Oh and the reason I came here, lol.

DH has the iphone 4 and we can't get the videos onto his computer at all. Dragging them over doesn't work and there's no transfer option, he can't even get them into itunes. He's made them much smaller with the imovie app and emailed them to himself but it seems counterproductive to have HD then blow the quality to smithereens just to get it onto the computer. Any ideas? Software suggestions? We've googled the heck out of it and get very little on this.


----------



## disneysteve

wenrob said:


> Did you authorize the new computer first?


Yes. And even so, I was doing something last night and an alert came up that I needed to authorize the computer (which I had already done). I clicked Authorize and sure enough it came up saying the computer was already authorized.




> You can't drag and drop to the iphones.


Sure you can. At least I can with mine. I just click on the songs or podcasts in our iTunes library or photos in our iPhoto library and drag it over to my iPhone and it transfers.


----------



## djblu883

When i got my new computer I synched my iPhone to it and it took away all my pictures!!! How do I find them? It's an HP. Please IM me if you know what I do to find them lol!!! Thanks!


----------



## wenrob

disneysteve said:


> Yes. And even so, I was doing something last night and an alert came up that I needed to authorize the computer (which I had already done). I clicked Authorize and sure enough it came up saying the computer was already authorized.


Well, who knows why it wiped it out then, lol. When DH redid my computer once I transferred the library and authorized it didn't wipe everything out. It did however when I found my library gone one morning and restored it. I've found itunes to be very inconstant at best.





disneysteve said:


> Sure you can. At least I can with mine. I just click on the songs or podcasts in our iTunes library or photos in our iPhoto library and drag it over to my iPhone and it transfers.


You're the only person I've met that can. Thought maybe there was some kind of update so went and tried, wouldn't do it. Lucky you!

Did you get your wife's phone all settled?


----------



## wenrob

djblu883 said:


> When i got my new computer I synched my iPhone to it and it took away all my pictures!!! How do I find them? It's an HP. Please IM me if you know what I do to find them lol!!! Thanks!


From your photo roll or ones you've put on there? Is this a new itunes account or one you've restored?


----------



## luke

wenrob said:


> You're the only person I've met that can. Thought maybe there was some kind of update so went and tried, wouldn't do it. Lucky you!



I can drag and drop files to the phone using iTunes too, mine IS set to manually manage my syncing though


----------



## wenrob

luke said:


> I can drag and drop files to the phone using iTunes too, mine IS set to manually manage my syncing though


Well what do you know, learn something new every day. Until you guys I've never heard of anyone being able to do it and any time it's been brought up the answer is it can't be done. I stand corrected and pleasantly surprised. Thank you. 

As to my (DH's) iphone 4 video dilemma he did manage to get the video with another computer so the issue must have been on the machine he was using.


----------



## disneysteve

wenrob said:


> You can't drag and drop to the iphones. You have to make play lists and then sync those to the phone. Same thing with pictures, movies and Apps.





luke said:


> I can drag and drop files to the phone using iTunes too



Very interesting. After seeing wenrob's response, I Googled and found several forums where everyone said the same thing: you can't drag and drop to the iPhone. That was certainly news to me because I CAN drag and drop to the iPhone and, apparently, so can luke. I wonder why? I did it on my phone as recently as the day before yesterday.


----------



## luke

I guess it's not 'drag and drop' in the traditional window to window type of way, is that what they mean maybe? I assume you have to have it set to 'manually manage...' to have it work, which I always do anyway, there's tons of music and stuff on my iTunes that I don't necessarily want on my phone all the time


----------



## jcb

Luke,

Isn't your iphone "jailbroken" and wouldn't that affect the ability to directly access the iPhone's "drive." 

I wouldn't know.  Just wondering.


----------



## luke

jcb said:


> Luke,
> 
> Isn't your iphone "jailbroken" and wouldn't that affect the ability to directly access the iPhone's "drive."
> 
> I wouldn't know.  Just wondering.



My 3g was jailbroken yes, my 4 isn't.
I've always dragged and dropped, both on my phone and on DW's


----------



## medicjch

I've got a question........

I just noticed last night that I now have two Purchased on iPhone (folders) showing up on the left hand side bar of iTunes.  One is from my 3G phone and the other is from the new iPhone 4.  Any ideas on how to consolidate these?  It has also created two playlists on iTunes and the phone.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ssanders79

You can drag and drop to those playlists just like any other.  Just pick one select all songs and drag/drop them to the other one.


----------



## poohbear158

I just got my iphone last night... happy birthday to me!!!  Any recomendations for a good screen protectors and case?  I love the skins from Decal Girl (have one on my kindle), but I think I should get a case for protection for the phone.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just got the Otter Box Commuter TL case and absolutely love it!! There's a bunch of colors, too.


----------



## MBKELmom

Is there an OtterBox case for the 4 now then? I have the 3GS and plan on upgrading to the 4 in the near future but had heard there was no OtterBox yet.


----------



## Annette_VA

MBKELmom said:


> Is there an OtterBox case for the 4 now then? I have the 3GS and plan on upgrading to the 4 in the near future but had heard there was no OtterBox yet.



4 cases are still "coming soon" 
http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-4-cases/


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Annette_VA said:


> 4 cases are still "coming soon"
> http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-4-cases/


 
Thanks Annette! I'm hoping they will be avail for the 4 in the next 2 weeks.  I'd like to get DH one as a birthday gift.  The new phone is a thing of beauty and I'm madly in love with mine


----------



## heartsy77

Annette_VA said:


> 4 cases are still "coming soon"
> http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-4-cases/





I love the otterbox for my 3 g but I am holding out for a white Iphone. From the link it looks like black will only be available?  I really dont want to cover my white iphone with a black case!


----------



## OKW Lover

Val & I just got our iPhone 4 today.  

I really didn't think we had much of a chance in finding one in the stores. 
We were at the Apple store in a local mall shortly after it opened so I decided I'd ask anyway - fully expecting a "sorry, no" answer.  Surprise, they did have them so 30 minutes or so later we walked out with our new phones.  Val got a bumper for hers, I'm going to use the case I've already got for a while.  

Sync'd them when we got home and everything transferred over just fine.  Experimented with FaceTime - cool!


----------



## doconeill

OKW Lover said:


> Val & I just got our iPhone 4 today.
> 
> I really didn't think we had much of a chance in finding one in the stores.
> We were at the Apple store in a local mall shortly after it opened so I decided I'd ask anyway - fully expecting a "sorry, no" answer.  Surprise, they did have them so 30 minutes or so later we walked out with our new phones.  Val got a bumper for hers, I'm going to use the case I've already got for a while.
> 
> Sync'd them when we got home and everything transferred over just fine.  Experimented with FaceTime - cool!



The Best Buy in Nashua had a sign out front today, so I assume they had some in-store. I didn't look, I needed a hard drive


----------



## OKW Lover

For all of us that are getting new iPhones, don't forget that after you've activated the new one you should erase all the data/applications/settings on the old one before you give it away.  [disregard if keeping]

Go to settings>General>Reset>Erase all content and settings.  Wait about 2 hours and that's it.  You should probably have the phone plugged in during this process - its pretty battery intensive.


----------



## jcb

At apple store getting three 4g's.  Must resist iPad.  Must resist iPad.


----------



## disneysteve

jcb said:


> At apple store getting three 4g's.  Must resist iPad.  Must resist iPad.



I'm entered in a contest through a professional website that is giving out 5 iPads for July, 5 for August and 5 for September. You earn entries by participating in educational programs on the site. I've always been active on the site because a number of the programs also pay an honorarium for participation but I've pretty much ignored the others ones until this past month. I wanted to get as many entries as I could. Plus, they gave 1 entry for every program done but 2 entries for every program done using your iPhone (they have an app). So I just kept my iPhone running all day doing these programs every chance I could. I earned over 190 entries for July. The drawing is on 8/16 so we'll see. Now I have to start doing programs to earn entries for the August drawing.


----------



## luke

I know I know, it's not for everyone, but the jailbreak for iPhone 4 is finally out!
So so good, so so easy - you do it straight from your iPhones safari!!


----------



## starwood

jcb said:


> At apple store getting three 4g's.  Must resist iPad.  Must resist iPad.



Your store has an ipad?  We went to 2 different stores and looked online before our DL trip last month and nobody had the ipad we wanted in stock.

Since we are stuck with verizon we are biting the bullet today and DS and I are ordering Droids.


----------



## mla1977

I got my iPhone4 yesterday!

(after being told I could replace my 3G for $199...  and then waiting in line for 2+ hours for the new phone...)


----------



## DisneyKevin

jcb said:


> At apple store getting three 4g's.  Must resist iPad.  Must resist iPad.



You know what they say, Jack.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## jcb

DisneyKevin said:


> You know what they say, Jack.
> 
> Resistance is futile.



I know.  But then, I have a new laptop and the more I kept playing with the iPad the more I found myself saying, "London and Paris, London and Paris."


----------



## luke

DisneyKevin said:


> Resistance is futile.



Indeed it is! Hoping to pick one up when I'm in Orlando next week


----------



## jnfr2424

starwood said:


> Your store has an ipad?  We went to 2 different stores and looked online before our DL trip last month and nobody had the ipad we wanted in stock.
> 
> Since we are stuck with verizon we are biting the bullet today and DS and I are ordering Droids.



I am from north jersey too and I am still waiting for my appointment at apple at the plaza...But I walked into the apple store in west nyack and got an iPad with no fuss I just signed up for an iPad class


----------



## starwood

jnfr2424 said:


> I am from north jersey too and I am still waiting for my appointment at apple at the plaza...But I walked into the apple store in west nyack and got an iPad with no fuss I just signed up for an iPad class



Which one did you get?  DH is looking for the 16 gb (I think).  The stores had the 64 gb (way too expensive).  Apple at Garden State Plaza and Montvale were both out.


----------



## MM32830

If you are looking for an iPad, check Best Buy. My local Best Buy has them in stock. Not all of them do. You can go to bestbuy.com and check local store availability.




________________
Armand


----------



## zamboniman333

Thanks you!!! My new phone should be at the house tonight!!! this helps a ton!  Thank you so much everyone!!!


----------



## Bell30012

I've had my iPad almost since the 3G release date (it took me about 10 days to find one in stock.) and I can't imagine ever being without it again.  My iPhone 3GS is nice but it isn't the same experience.  Buying from Best Buy allows you to get insurance on the iPad/iPhone.  Otherwise you have to use someone like Square Trade.  Or worse just risk damaging it.  With my iPad costing $874 I was getting insurance.


----------



## MM32830

On the subject of insurance, before buying an extended warranty, check with your homeowners insurance agent. Many policies now cover high tech electronics. If yours doesn't, you can probably purchase a rider (add-on). Compare prices and features. 




______________
Armand


----------



## MM32830

Looks like iPhones and Ipads are vulnerable to hackers. This story just released:

http://ca.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idCATRE67250I20100803






____________________
Armand


----------



## sarahsar

MM32830 said:


> Looks like iPhones and Ipads are vulnerable to hackers. This story just released:
> 
> http://ca.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idCATRE67250I20100803
> 
> ___________________
> Armand



Yes, this is the same exploit that allows jailbreaking through a website.  It was a bit odd to me that there was so much talk about how cool that was when it's such a security risk.  Just because the jailbreakers didn't have bad intent doesn't mean everyone's motives are good.  Ironically, one way to protect your phone is to jailbreak it and install an app that warns you about .pdf files.  There are recent reports that say that Apple already have the fix and it will be in the next software update.  Until then, it is best to be cautious about opening .pdf files from unknown sources or going directly to .pdf links if you don't know the source.


----------



## denise

I've had my iphone 4 now for over a month now. Getting to love it (as I have had a touch for years now) BUT....how and where do I get ringtones? My old razor had some very cool stuff I put on it. Everyone had their own tune when they called. It seems you can't bluetooth the mp3 clips to an iphone..(at least that is what I was told at Apple)
I really want to use the ones I had on my razor as I know who was calling. How do I put ringtones, without having to buy them, on my iphone?


----------



## jcb

denise said:


> I've had my iphone 4 now for over a month now. Getting to love it (as I have had a touch for years now) BUT....how and where do I get ringtones? My old razor had some very cool stuff I put on it. Everyone had their own tune when they called. It seems you can't bluetooth the mp3 clips to an iphone..(at least that is what I was told at Apple)
> I really want to use the ones I had on my razor as I know who was calling. How do I put ringtones, without having to buy them, on my iphone?



I suggest you go to page 55 of this thread.  Several options for making ringtones were discussed there.


----------



## disneysteve

jcb said:


> I suggest you go to page 55 of this thread.  Several options for making ringtones were discussed there.



Either that or Google it. It is very easy. Even I figured it out.


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

Subscribing to this link because I will be getting the iPhone 4 in a few weeks when it's released in Canada.


----------



## denise

finally moving files from my old xp computer to my new windows 7.
moved over all my itunes but....
have duplicates of several songs...do I just delete the extras?

there are no apps listed...what file didn't I copy....

I'm not about to sync my phone or touch until this is all good...


----------



## denise

ok I did something really wrong.

I clicked on a song in itunes to listen to it and got an error...it says...

"The song xxxx could not be used because the original file could not be found. Would you like to locate it?"

Every song I click on I get this error....

I know this thread is for iphone but you are all so smart when it comes to itunes.....

What on earth did I do wrong? How do I fix this?


----------



## jcb

Several answers. 

You'll need to tell new iTunes where to find the music files.  Windows 7 doesn't have the same folder mapping as XP.  Go to "edit", "preferences", and the "advanced" tab.  Tell iTunes to look in the new folder.


----------



## jcb

denise said:


> finally moving files from my old xp computer to my new windows 7.
> moved over all my itunes but....
> have duplicates of several songs...do I just delete the extras?
> 
> there are no apps listed...what file didn't I copy....
> 
> I'm not about to sync my phone or touch until this is all good...



mobile apps are stored in . . . Music\iTunes\Mobile Applications.  If the prior post doesn't solve it, then copy the contents of the xp "mobile applications" folder to the W7 "mobile applications" folder.


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> finally moving files from my old xp computer to my new windows 7.
> moved over all my itunes but....
> have duplicates of several songs...do I just delete the extras?
> 
> there are no apps listed...what file didn't I copy....
> 
> I'm not about to sync my phone or touch until this is all good...



When you moved your files, you should have moved the entire iTunes folder.  A subfolder of that is Music/Mobile Applications. That's where your apps should be. 

If you have duplicates, you can delete the extras.  I think there's even a setting in iTunes to delete duplicates.


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> ok I did something really wrong.
> 
> I clicked on a song in itunes to listen to it and got an error...it says...
> 
> "The song xxxx could not be used because the original file could not be found. Would you like to locate it?"
> 
> Every song I click on I get this error....
> 
> I know this thread is for iphone but you are all so smart when it comes to itunes.....
> 
> What on earth did I do wrong? How do I fix this?



That sounds to me like you may have copied just the iTunes prefs files and not the actual content, since it can't find apps or music.  You need the _entire_ iTunes folder, which has within it all of the music, apps, movies, podcasts, etc.  That needs to be copied from your old computer and pasted to the new one.  I haven't done a lot with Windows 7 - another poster is saying that the iTunes folder goes in a different place in Windows 7.  If that's the case, once you've copied it to the new spot, you would need to make sure iTunes knows where to look for it.


----------



## denise

THANK YOU, thank you!!! 

Again the DISers come through!!!

It all looks and sounds good now. Have to get rid of the duplicates now and I think it will be safe to sync up...know how to do that now too!

Again....

*thank you*


----------



## disneysteve

I've been having trouble with the podcasts. The slider at the top to scrub through to jump ahead or back isn't working. It is there but I can't click on it, and the elapsed and remaining time both say 00:00. The problem that causes is that if I listen to part of a podcast and turn off the phone, when I come back later, it starts me at the beginning again.

I should mention that I have not yet upgraded to iOS4. I guess I ought to do that today.


----------



## wenrob

disneysteve said:


> I've been having trouble with the podcasts. The slider at the top to scrub through to jump ahead or back isn't working. It is there but I can't click on it, and the elapsed and remaining time both say 00:00. The problem that causes is that if I listen to part of a podcast and turn off the phone, when I come back later, it starts me at the beginning again.
> 
> I should mention that I have not yet upgraded to iOS4. I guess I ought to do that today.


Maybe a stupid question but do you have your ipod settings set to pick up where you left off? Under Settings>ipod settings>Start Playing:check "where left off."


----------



## disneysteve

wenrob said:


> Maybe a stupid question but do you have your ipod settings set to pick up where you left off? Under Settings>ipod settings>Start Playing:check "where left off."



There are no stupid questions. I do have it set for "where left off" and it had been working just fine before. Then it didn't work on one podcast so I thought maybe it was a problem with that particular file, but since then, it hasn't worked on several others, DIS and others as well.

I am upgrading to iOS4 tonight. We'll see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## wenrob

I'll cross my fingers for ya. Technology is such a love/hate thing isn't it?


----------



## scubamouse

Anyone have a hidden Mickey app they love?  I'm tried asking on an iphone app thread but so far I've got nothing.  The reviews for the ones I've seen are so-so.  We're not HM experts but my kids to like finding them.

TIA!


----------



## Caitsmama

iphone guru's, i need help!

My mom recently got an iphone (3Gs) and i can't get it to accept her email account names/passwords - it keeps saying that it's incorrect, when they aren't. She had it attached to itunes the one time, to activate the phone, but we haven't hooked it up since.. (don't know if that matters). 

I don't know what to do to help her out... any idea? Thanks so much!


----------



## Nicole786

scubamouse said:


> Anyone have a hidden Mickey app they love?  I'm tried asking on an iphone app thread but so far I've got nothing.  The reviews for the ones I've seen are so-so.  We're not HM experts but my kids to like finding them.
> 
> TIA!



I use the official HM app, but it doesn't include the same amount as the books (No Downtown Disney or hotels) which is a bummer, otherwise its fun


----------



## dmwang9

Caitsmama said:


> iphone guru's, i need help!
> 
> My mom recently got an iphone (3Gs) and i can't get it to accept her email account names/passwords - it keeps saying that it's incorrect, when they aren't. She had it attached to itunes the one time, to activate the phone, but we haven't hooked it up since.. (don't know if that matters).
> 
> I don't know what to do to help her out... any idea? Thanks so much!



When I was trying to set up a Microsoft Exchange account on my 3GS, I kept on getting a similar error until I entered in the mail server domain name. This was marked as "optional" on the iPhone screen, so I initially didn't put it in there, but apparently that what was preventing me from completing the project.

If that does work or isn't a helpful suggestion, my other thought is to ask someone at an Apple store if there's one close by. This is exactly the sort of question that their customer service is there for.


----------



## denise

Hi everyone. My DD wants to buy a used iPhone 3GS. We have ATT so it doesn't need to be jail broken. She is not up for her 2 year renewal so she wants a used one. She will be buying this herself. She looked on eBay but who knows if these really work. Anyone selling their old phones since they got the new one? Or where should she look?
Thanks 
Denise


----------



## disneyholic family

i haven't read through the thread so this may have already been asked..

this is for Iphone 3GS people - have you upgraded your operating system and then started having problems with your phone?

both DD and I updated the OS (to 4.02 or whatever it is right now)..

as soon as we upgraded the OS, we started having terrible problems with our phones...
the screen freezes so that we can't slide the bar.....this happens quite often including when we try to answer a phone call....it doesn't happen every time, but often enough to be more than just annoying..

has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## GAN

I have a 3Gs and it has definitely slowed down -not so much that it's annoying but it is noticeable.  My wife and a few of her friends have the 3G and it is much worse for them.  We were just discussing the issues last night -it's amazing that Apple didn't know(or maybe they just don't care) that the upgrades would impact performance.  Of course it's a way to get everyone to go to the iPhone 4 ......or Droid.


----------



## yitbos96bb

disneyholic family said:


> i haven't read through the thread so this may have already been asked..
> 
> this is for Iphone 3GS people - have you upgraded your operating system and then started having problems with your phone?
> 
> both DD and I updated the OS (to 4.02 or whatever it is right now)..
> 
> as soon as we upgraded the OS, we started having terrible problems with our phones...
> the screen freezes so that we can't slide the bar.....this happens quite often including when we try to answer a phone call....it doesn't happen every time, but often enough to be more than just annoying..
> 
> has anyone else experienced this?



Good news!  This is a known and acknowledged issue by apple and is fixed in the 4.1 update.  Jobs confirmed this in a published email and 3G and 3GS users using the beta for 4.1 report huge performance increases.


----------



## disneyholic family

yitbos96bb said:


> Good news!  This is a known and acknowledged issue by apple and is fixed in the 4.1 update.  Jobs confirmed this in a published email and 3G and 3GS users using the beta for 4.1 report huge performance increases.



do you know when it will be generally available?

i just did a few of the suggestions to increase speed, but it didn't help...


----------



## Cyrano

disneyholic family said:


> do you know when it will be generally available?
> 
> i just did a few of the suggestions to increase speed, but it didn't help...



Since IOS 4.1 is in closed beta testing the likely release would be next month  As all things Apple this could be subject to change


----------



## luke

I'll be waiting till the jailbreak before updating


----------



## yitbos96bb

disneyholic family said:


> do you know when it will be generally available?
> 
> i just did a few of the suggestions to increase speed, but it didn't help...



As Reid says, it's Apple.   To add to that, he is correct that it's in closed beta, this is a headache for apple on top of other headaches from the launch of this phone which is still selling well but caused some PR issues for apple.  All signs point to a large Mid-September event for apple... Rumors of a ton of items from the probable (iPod touch with face time camera) to the likely (apple tv relaunch to iTV that runs iPad/iPhone apps and incorporation of LaLa into iTunes) to the unlikely (7" iPad and verizon iPhone).  I agree with Reid of somewhere in the next month for iOS 4.1 with the announcement and probable release at this same event.   

And I too will wait for the jailbreak.


----------



## Justin Jett

Fun with an iPhone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzlTBmtJBIk


----------



## denise

do you all recommend the iPhone-apple care protection? It is $69.00 but is it worth it or a waste of money?


----------



## AJRitz

denise said:


> do you all recommend the iPhone-apple care protection? It is $69.00 but is it worth it or a waste of money?



I think Squaretrade.com is a better warranty deal for iPhones. They're slightly more expensive, but cover a lot of damage issues that AppleCare doesn't.


----------



## denise

thanks for the suggestion. I checked out their website and then found out that tonight at 5pm PST they are giving 35% off if you friend them on FaceBook!!
So now just waiting for 5pm to get here to sign up.
The cost right now is $99.00 for 2 years and it covers cracked screens and wet phones! something Apple doesn't do. (Dave Parfitt needed this! the wet phone) Doesn't cover lost phones, but I have never lost a phone yet...knock wood..

so if you want 35% and are on FB friend them before 5pm PST and get the code!


----------



## bidnow5

I think Squaretrade covers damage but doesn't help if you need phone support from Apple I used phone support 4 or 5 times they charge per incident if you don't have the Apple care plan


----------



## RutgersAlum

Have to say that we've already had my iPhone 3G replaced with minimal charge (US $80.00) for what was a battery issue--and turned into an Apple Says You Have "Moisture" in Your Phone issue... we had to pay US $80, would have been $200 to replace phone.  
And since we paid initially with Amex Gold Card, they have automatic Buyers Protection--they picked up the $80.  

So, AppleCare + a solid credit card buyers protection plan = peace of mind for us.

The moisture issue is a large issue with AppleCare, though.  They don't cover it.  I never dropped my phone in a toilet or puddle, but it was determined that it had been compromised due to moisture--and that is why I had to pay anything at all.

For the future for us--we'll stick with AppleCare & our credit card buyers protection--and carry a zip lock with us wherever we go, lol!

GL


----------



## Bell30012

I purchased through Best Buy so I was able to take advantage of their insurance program.  A little less than $15 a month but ZERO deductible.


----------



## kellymonaghan

scubamouse said:


> Anyone have a hidden Mickey app they love?



The only "official" HM app is the one based on Steve Barrett's book, "Hidden Mickeys: A Field Guide to Walt Disney World's Best Kept Secrets."

You can get more info at Steve's site:

http://www.hiddenmickeysguide.com


----------



## jcb

DD and I visited the genius bar this morning at the Apple store for a major problem with her iPhone 4.  Sheldon was so right.  Big disappointment.


----------



## Toocoolmom

Anyone out there have an iphone application for WDW line wait times.  We are headed there in October and I sure would like to be able to see wait times/fast pass times before we walk the kids to the other side of the park.  I-tunes list a lot of apps so I am hoping someone out there has tested one and loves it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## vwlfan

and in my opinion the best one with the most features is "Lines". You can get it in the Itunes store or download it from wdwtoday.com.


----------



## Toocoolmom

vwlfan said:


> and in my opinion the best one with the most features is "Lines". You can get it in the Itunes store or download it from wdwtoday.com.



Yeah but, is it worth the $11 subscription?  It just seems a little much to find out how long the lines are.


----------



## yitbos96bb

vwlfan said:


> and in my opinion the best one with the most features is "Lines". You can get it in the Itunes store or download it from wdwtoday.com.



Which one?  There isn't one just called lines and there are two with titles that are similar something like lines at wdw and wdw lines.  
One is a subscribers app from the unofficial guide people.


----------



## sarahsar

yitbos96bb said:


> Which one?  There isn't one just called lines and there are two with titles that are similar something like lines at wdw and wdw lines.
> One is a subscribers app from the unofficial guide people.



I have tried several wait times apps, and my favorite is Lines (the one from the Unofficial Guide people).  There is an active user base of people using the app regularly, which is key for wait times apps, since that's how most of them come up with information.  But in addition to that, they have predicted wait times based on large amounts of accumulated data so that even if there isn't anyone who just reported a time, they can still give a pretty good estimate.  That's crucial, because it's almost useless just to know that the wait for, say, Peter Pan was 35 minutes an hour ago, given the fluctuations of wait times throughout the day.  If you are familiar with the Unofficial Guide, you know that these guys are big into data and statistics, and have been collecting information for years, so their predictions tend to be pretty good.  They also include crowd calendar estimates and predictions in the app.

I wrote a review of it here, back when it was still in beta.  My post is a little outdated (this was back when it was a web app and not yet on the App Store), but the main points still hold:
http://medgirl2001.wordpress.com/20...a-disney-wait-time-app-from-touringplans-com/

As for cost, obviously everybody has to decide what's worth it for them. It looks like they've upped the price to $10.95 for a 1 year subscription since I wrote that blog post, but you do get a discount if you have a current Unofficial Guide print copy (or one of their other books-they list the qualifying books on their website at http://www.touringplans.com). I can't remember exactly what I paid, but I think it was something like $7 for a year?  Maybe a bit less.  

For free wait times apps, the one I prefer is Disney World Wait Times Free from VersaEdge software (they do a nice dining app also).  This app is okay, but it is so dependent on who else is in the park submitting times that I just don't get as much use out of it.


----------



## yitbos96bb

Toocoolmom said:


> Anyone out there have an iphone application for WDW line wait times.  We are headed there in October and I sure would like to be able to see wait times/fast pass times before we walk the kids to the other side of the park.  I-tunes list a lot of apps so I am hoping someone out there has tested one and loves it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



If you go and look at all the Disney wait time apps, you'll see the standalone ones get mediocre to bad ratings.   The reason is that there is no really good way to do wait times.  All of them rely on user input for times which is the inherent weakness.  So in theory the one with the most owners would be the most accurate, but again garbage in/garbage out.   
If you really want one, I'd go with the paid app from undercover tourist.  It is very popular meaning a lot of owners, plus offers a ton of information on other things Disney.  I'd recommend an app which includes wait times, not ab exclusive app.  UT has one of the best info apps out there.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I disagree. I have both WDW Wait Times and DL Wait Times and have always found them to be extremely accurate.


----------



## sarahsar

*NikkiBell* said:


> I disagree. I have both WDW Wait Times and DL Wait Times and have always found them to be extremely accurate.



Is WDW Wait Times the VersaEdge one?  (The names of these apps are confusing, and they change.  I could have sworn the icon of the VersaEdge paid app used to say WDW Wait Times and now it says WDW Waits).  

My issue with these is not that they're inately inaccurate, but that it just depends. If you are in the parks on a busier day and there are lots of people submitting times, they can be great.  The interface for the VersaEdge app is nice, it's easy to submit times, and you can have updated information. The problem is, some days you can be there and you'll notice there are only a couple of people submitting times. If that's the case, the information just isn't that good unless you are lucky and those times were submitted just before you want to know them.  The ups and downs in wait times for a ride can be considerable, so knowing what happened hours ago is not helpful.  Now, you can make the argument that it's on crowded days that you need these kinds of apps anyway, and there will probably be more people using them when there are more people in the parks, but my point is just that your experience with the app may be based a lot on luck.

I know this is the iPhone thread, but has anyone heard much about the Verizon Disney app which was supposed to allow you to see the official park wait times?  From an iPhone, you can see the Disney mobile site which has simplified versions of that - it basically puts the rides into 3 categories of crowdedness.  Navigation of that site is horrible and I don't mess with it much, but knowing the actual times the parks post would be nice.


----------



## yitbos96bb

*NikkiBell* said:


> I disagree. I have both WDW Wait Times and DL Wait Times and have always found them to be extremely accurate.



According to the reviews, articles and other sources you would be in the minority on that one.   All I'm saying is they are based on user input, so always take it with a grain of salt.

Frankly I'm wondering if Disney will create their own app for this.  Would be a good idea


----------



## sarahsar

Just for fun, and completely unscientific, here are the current wait times listed on a few apps for Space Mountain.  It is interesting to see how a few different apps handle this problem.

WDW Waits (I think the same as WDW Wait Times - from VersaEdge) - 25 minutes - last submitted time was 30 minutes at 10:02 am. They don't tell you when the current time was submitted. 2 times were submitted today.

Undercover Tourist - 40 min - you can't tell when the last times were submitted.  They claim over 2 milllion "wait time data points."  I just want to say, this is a really pretty app.  I got it not too long ago and haven't had much time to play with it.

Lines - estimated standby wait - 33 min, estimated Fastpass time - 2:10 pm
last submitted wait - 40 min, submitted 4 minutes ago (10 times submitted today).  I do believe that Lines says its estimated wait is what you should actually wait, which may differ from what's posted.  They want users to submit what is actually posted, however. I guess then they do their statistical magic to it.  So you get both user submitted times (like WDW Waits) and their estimated calculations.

These are the only apps I have on my phone right now. It might be interesting to cross-check a few others.


----------



## sarahsar

yitbos96bb said:


> According to the reviews, articles and other sources you would be in the minority on that one.   All I'm saying is they are based on user input, so always take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Frankly I'm wondering if Disney will create their own app for this.  Would be a good idea



They apparently have such a thing for Verizon phones, though not all phones.  I think not for smartphones, in fact.


----------



## yitbos96bb

sarahsar said:


> They apparently have such a thing for Verizon phones, though not all phones.  I think not for smartphones, in fact.



Hmm given the WDW nickel and diming that's been going on, you'd think they'd go after that revenue stream...

Overall I don't trust the wait apps very much... I recommended UT because of all the other stuff on it, not the wait app.  I may try the touring plans one in December though.


----------



## OKW Lover

Found this great story about how to create ringtones for your iPhone.


----------



## wenrob

I've hunted and hunted off and on and the answer it probably no but I thought I'd ask anyway. Does anyone know of an app or any kind of software that you can make custom tones for text messages?


----------



## sarahsar

wenrob said:


> I've hunted and hunted off and on and the answer it probably no but I thought I'd ask anyway. Does anyone know of an app or any kind of software that you can make custom tones for text messages?



You can't set a custom ringtone for text messages on the iPhone, unfortunately.  The only option for this is to jailbreak.  I'm not jailbroken, though, so about all I can tell you is that it is possible with jailbreaking.


----------



## blue07_01

The Weather Channel
Amazon.com
Bing
Alice
Facebook
Twitter
Mobile Me Gallery
WDW Wait Times
WDW Ticket Advisor Free
Pandora
Shazam
Skype
Remote
Games:
--Angry Birds
--Doodle Jump
--FieldRunners
--Action Potato
--R-Type
--Real Racing
--Oregon Trail
--Papi Missile
--Moonlight Majong Lite
--We Farm
Sportactular
ESPN ScoreCenter
IMDb
Wikipanion
i.TV
Find iPhone
iDisk
FCC Speed Test
LED Light for iPhone 4 Free
Open Table
Trapster
iBooks


----------



## jcb

Apple will release the IOS 4.1 update on Sept. 8.


Details: http://www.appleinsider.com/article...for_iphone_next_week_will_add_hdr_photos.html


----------



## ssanders79

iOS 4.1 is avaliable.  HDR works quite well.


----------



## vwlfan

I am getting the electronic toy itch. I have a 3GS and am very happy with it. I haven't upgraded to the Iphone 4 yet until I can in January. But now I'm wondering if I'd like an Ipad instead. From what I can tell, and maybe I am shortchanging it, the Ipad is is big IpOd touch. Is this a fair assessment? Who has both an iphone AND an Ipad (other than Pete


----------



## stitchlover

I have both the 3GS and an iPad 32G 3G. I love having both and I'm looking to having my iPad when I travel next February and March.


----------



## yitbos96bb

vwlfan said:


> I am getting the electronic toy itch. I have a 3GS and am very happy with it. I haven't upgraded to the Iphone 4 yet until I can in January. But now I'm wondering if I'd like an Ipad instead. From what I can tell, and maybe I am shortchanging it, the Ipad is is big IpOd touch. Is this a fair assessment? Who has both an iphone AND an Ipad (other than Pete



I have the iPhone 4 and iPad and yes you are shortchanging it. It changes the way you consume a lot of media... Think DVR type revolution for Internet, books and media.


----------



## yitbos96bb

.





stitchlover said:


> I have both the 3GS and an iPad 32G 3G. I love having both and I'm looking to having my iPad when I travel next February and March.



I use my jail broken iPhone 4 with mywi and a 64gb wifi iPad in the same way.  It's awesome!


----------



## whodini

I've got an iPhone 4 and 16gb iPad. The ipad replaced my laptop in the living room and when traveling. I probably use my iPhone just as much, if not more, after i got the iPad. 
I upgraded from the 3GS to the 4, and while i love the 4, if it's an either/or situation I'd suggest going with an iPad than upgrading your phone.


----------



## vwlfan

Thanks for the responses. If i already have a data plan for the Iphone do I need to take out a new data plan for an ipad?


----------



## yitbos96bb

vwlfan said:


> Thanks for the responses. If i already have a data plan for the Iphone do I need to take out a new data plan for an ipad?



Yes... its a seperate plan..., although there are ways around it... I believe people have been able to flip flop the sims, although I'm not 100% sure...

Of course Jailbreaking and paying $20 for MyWi will allow you to turn your phone into a wifi hotspot... Which is what i use.  I did an entire Fantasy Football draft in a car on a laptop using the wireless signal from my phone.   Plus you can get Auto3g which turns off your 3G when your phone is at rest and turns it back on when you activate it.  Saves a TON of battery time.

I agree IPAD over iPhone 4 but then again, why buy one when you can have both!!!

Nextworth is offering $161 for a 16GB iphone 3gs and $188 for the 32GB 3GS...   Of course they go for much more on EBAY.  I sold my 3GS for $330 right after I got my Iphone 4.   I sell my old phone every year and upgrade.... Haven't had to pay for an upgrade now for two years.  THe sale always covers the cost.   

So you can sell your 3GS, buy an iphone 4 with the profits and then buy an ipad with the money you might have spent on the iphone 4.


----------



## vwlfan

I hope you all don't mind my hogging this thread for the moment. This morning I downloaded the new software for my 3GS. After I did this I noticed an app called GameCenter which I did not recognize. I mistakenly began to sign up for it. The reason why I say mistakenly was because it led me to change my user id and my password. The reason why I say mistaken is that all you know what broke loose. The new password wouldn't work for one. I couldn't remember the new password and i think I put the wrong email address in too because i never did get a confirmation link from them via email. What a mess. All my fault for rushing.

I was able to reset on Itunes. But I cannot change out the new user id back to the old one! So I cannot download any apps.

I went to Apple Support but they won't be calling me back till tomorrow night.

Wondering if anyone knows how to reset user id on Iphone??


----------



## yitbos96bb

Try this:  http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081006132152AA7llSd



vwlfan said:


> I hope you all don't mind my hogging this thread for the moment. This morning I downloaded the new software for my 3GS. After I did this I noticed an app called GameCenter which I did not recognize. I mistakenly began to sign up for it. The reason why I say mistakenly was because it led me to change my user id and my password. The reason why I say mistaken is that all you know what broke loose. The new password wouldn't work for one. I couldn't remember the new password and i think I put the wrong email address in too because i never did get a confirmation link from them via email. What a mess. All my fault for rushing.
> 
> I was able to reset on Itunes. But I cannot change out the new user id back to the old one! So I cannot download any apps.
> 
> I went to Apple Support but they won't be calling me back till tomorrow night.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows how to reset user id on Iphone??


----------



## nedac

vwlfan said:


> I hope you all don't mind my hogging this thread for the moment. This morning I downloaded the new software for my 3GS. After I did this I noticed an app called GameCenter which I did not recognize. I mistakenly began to sign up for it. The reason why I say mistakenly was because it led me to change my user id and my password. The reason why I say mistaken is that all you know what broke loose. The new password wouldn't work for one. I couldn't remember the new password and i think I put the wrong email address in too because i never did get a confirmation link from them via email. What a mess. All my fault for rushing.
> 
> I was able to reset on Itunes. But I cannot change out the new user id back to the old one! So I cannot download any apps.
> 
> I went to Apple Support but they won't be calling me back till tomorrow night.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows how to reset user id on Iphone??



Settings, Store.... you should be able to change accounts there.


----------



## vwlfan

Now what about the advice to "wait" for IPad V.2? Can anyone speculate on when this may be in the works? If it's within the next 6 months or so I think I can hold out long enough to wait!


----------



## sarahsar

vwlfan said:


> Now what about the advice to "wait" for IPad V.2? Can anyone speculate on when this may be in the works? If it's within the next 6 months or so I think I can hold out long enough to wait!



No one can tell you for sure.  You'll probably only know officially about a month or so before it comes out.  As for guesses and rumors - some say there is one in the works for the holiday season, but I think that's unlikely.  They just announced their holiday lineup of iPods with a big event, and I think they'd want to make the announcement of the next iPad a big event too.  My guess is that they will announce it no earlier than January, one year after the announcement of the first iPad, and probably ship in the spring sometime.  That is, of course, pure speculation.  If I were in your shoes, with a six month time frame for getting an iPad?  I'd wait, but it's a close call.


----------



## MM32830

Others are speculating that with iOS 4.2 being released in November that Apple will release a new iPad with the new iOS (as well as allowing existing iPads to upgrade to 4.2) at the same time.

Couple the release of iOS 4.2 during the Holidays and new tablet computers running the Android OS coming out this fall in time for the Holidays, it's not a stretch to speculate that there will be a new iPad coming out this fall.

Again, only speculation. 



__________________
Armand


----------



## yitbos96bb

sarahsar said:


> No one can tell you for sure.  You'll probably only know officially about a month or so before it comes out.  As for guesses and rumors - some say there is one in the works for the holiday season, but I think that's unlikely.  They just announced their holiday lineup of iPods with a big event, and I think they'd want to make the announcement of the next iPad a big event too.  My guess is that they will announce it no earlier than January, one year after the announcement of the first iPad, and probably ship in the spring sometime.  That is, of course, pure speculation.  If I were in your shoes, with a six month time frame for getting an iPad?  I'd wait, but it's a close call.



Well, I'm not sure they would have at the same event... Apple likes to maximize coverage of flagship products.


It will be sometime between now and April...I have my doubts pre Christmas but we will see.  I'd guess if it isn't announced in October, the new ipads will be out in Spring.


----------



## sarahsar

yitbos96bb said:


> Well, I'm not sure they would have at the same event... Apple likes to maximize coverage of flagship products.



I agree, but I don't see them being likely to have another big event a month after the iPod one.  Of course, no one knows, since this is the first year this has come up.  My guess is iPad only event Januaryish, release in the spring.  Another possibility would be somehow combining WWDC and an iPad announcement, since those would be pretty close together time-wise.


----------



## LSUmom4kids

I had an iPhone app earlier this year called "Countdown to Disney" that would display the countdown to my WDW vacation with a random WDW picture. When I had to restore my phone a few months ago, I noticed it was gone. I can't find it in the App Store.... Perhaps Disney's attorney threatened them because they used the name "Disney" in their title?

Does anyone know of a good countdown app that I can use in its place? I really liked the WDW theming, but I guess I won't be able to find anything close to that.

Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

I have a 3G and have not yet updated to OS4. I've actually tried to a couple of times but I can't seem to get it to work but I'm not sure why. I'm actually attempting to upgrade right now. I connect my phone and get the prompt that an update is available. I click that I want to download and install the new version. It downloads fine. Then it starts the backup process and that's as far as I get. Tonight, I started the back up about 70 minutes ago and so far, the progress bar has barely moved, maybe 1/16" is blue. At that rate, it would take a week to finish.

Does anyone have a clue what the problem might be?


----------



## robinb

disneysteve said:


> I have a 3G and have not yet updated to OS4. I've actually tried to a couple of times but I can't seem to get it to work but I'm not sure why. I'm actually attempting to upgrade right now. I connect my phone and get the prompt that an update is available. I click that I want to download and install the new version. It downloads fine. Then it starts the backup process and that's as far as I get. Tonight, I started the back up about 70 minutes ago and so far, the progress bar has barely moved, maybe 1/16" is blue. At that rate, it would take a week to finish.
> 
> Does anyone have a clue what the problem might be?


Here is my experience with it:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37118097&postcount=46

The whole thread is about upgrading to iOS4.


----------



## disneysteve

robinb said:


> Here is my experience with it:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37118097&postcount=46
> 
> The whole thread is about upgrading to iOS4.



Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## Echo queen

I have this app squareworld dot com.



LSUmom4kids said:


> I had an iPhone app earlier this year called "Countdown to Disney" that would display the countdown to my WDW vacation with a random WDW picture. When I had to restore my phone a few months ago, I noticed it was gone. I can't find it in the App Store.... Perhaps Disney's attorney threatened them because they used the name "Disney" in their title?
> 
> Does anyone know of a good countdown app that I can use in its place? I really liked the WDW theming, but I guess I won't be able to find anything close to that.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

robinb said:


> Here is my experience with it:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37118097&postcount=46
> 
> The whole thread is about upgrading to iOS4.



I looked on Google and found several sites that gave basically the same advice but it all seems to be for earlier versions of iTunes. The articles were all from 08 or 09. I tried what they suggested but didn't get the notification window about sharing diagnostic data. Can anyone here walk me through how to do that on iTunes 10?


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I'm @ the world now & I keep getting missed calls. I have the ringer volume all the way up. Any ideas why I'm not hearing the calls?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

It's difficult to hear while at the World. I like to keep my vibrate feature on and put it in my pocket or wristlet so I feel it.


----------



## disneysteve

TIGGERmetoo said:


> I'm @ the world now & I keep getting missed calls. I have the ringer volume all the way up. Any ideas why I'm not hearing the calls?



Because it is so darn loud there. I don't know how you could possibly hear your phone ring, especially if it is in your pocket or handbag. Half the time, I don't even feel the vibration if I have it set on that since I'm always moving.


----------



## RutgersAlum

Hey, Tiggermetoo, don't laugh at this but I'm just putting it out there because I have done this...

Did you make sure you didn't accidentally hit the ringer on switch on the side of the iPhone?  I have accidentally turned off my ringer so many times without knowing it   Just check on this, it's usually the culprit for me.

GL!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I've checked the ringer & it's on.  I guess it's just too loud. Wanted to make sure it wasn't something else. Thanks all!


----------



## SydneyFalco

I have joined the ranks of the "i".

(It was the only way the wife could get me to carry a phone.  Dern it--almost made it to my forties without ever owning a cel phone!)


----------



## disneysteve

RutgersAlum said:


> Did you make sure you didn't accidentally hit the ringer on switch on the side of the iPhone?  I have accidentally turned off my ringer so many times without knowing it



Yep. That's the one major design flaw of the iPhone. As I slip the phone into and out of my pocket, I often accidentally flip that switch.


----------



## OKW Lover

Keeping your phone on silent (vibrate) is really important in the parks.  You won't hear it ringing - unless you're in a quiet attraction and then _everybody_ will hear it.  Bad Show.


----------



## disneysteve

disneysteve said:


> I have a 3G and have not yet updated to OS4. I've actually tried to a couple of times but I can't seem to get it to work but I'm not sure why. I'm actually attempting to upgrade right now. I connect my phone and get the prompt that an update is available. I click that I want to download and install the new version. It downloads fine. Then it starts the backup process and that's as far as I get. Tonight, I started the back up about 70 minutes ago and so far, the progress bar has barely moved, maybe 1/16" is blue. At that rate, it would take a week to finish.
> 
> Does anyone have a clue what the problem might be?



I finally found a solution to this problem. I asked at the Apple store today. At first, I wasn't sure the guy understood what I was talking about, but what he suggested trying worked perfectly.

First, do a backup of your phone. Then do a restore. That will restore *and* update the phone to iOS4. Then do a restore from backup to get all of your apps and data back on your phone. Ta-dah! I now have iOS4 installed and it didn't take any insane amount of time (probably would have been even faster had I thought to get rid of my photos first).


----------



## Schrute Farms

I'm in the cult now.  My company finally approved iPhones for company email and my iPhone 4 arrived on Friday.

One question- I am looking for an app that I can scan business cards that will then load it into my Outlook contacts. Any recomendations?


----------



## Renysmom

Schrute Farms said:


> I'm in the cult now.  My company finally approved iPhones for company email and my iPhone 4 arrived on Friday.
> 
> One question- I am looking for an app that I can scan business cards that will then load it into my Outlook contacts. Any recommendations?



We are using BC Reader at our office, it loads into Gmail contacts very well so I am going to assume it works well with Outlook.


----------



## yitbos96bb

disneysteve said:


> Yep. That's the one major design flaw of the iPhone. As I slip the phone into and out of my pocket, I often accidentally flip that switch.



It's much harder to do on the iPhone 4, especially with a bumper.


----------



## yitbos96bb

Renysmom said:


> We are using BC Reader at our office, it loads into Gmail contacts very well so I am going to assume it works well with Outlook.



If not, you could export the contacts.


----------



## yitbos96bb

I'm looking for a good Streaming DIsney Theme Park music app.   Mouse World Radio seems to work off and on, Live365 wants you to pay so no DIS music (I really wish they'd go elsewhere... I have NEVER liked live 365) and I can't seem to find anything on Pandora.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Chee Chick

LSUmom4kids said:


> I had an iPhone app earlier this year called "Countdown to Disney" that would display the countdown to my WDW vacation with a random WDW picture. When I had to restore my phone a few months ago, I noticed it was gone. I can't find it in the App Store.... Perhaps Disney's attorney threatened them because they used the name "Disney" in their title?
> 
> Does anyone know of a good countdown app that I can use in its place? I really liked the WDW theming, but I guess I won't be able to find anything close to that.
> 
> Thanks!



I found one recently called WDW Countdown.  I've only had it for a week and so far I really like it.  It let's you pick your picture out of various attractions and resorts.


----------



## Schrute Farms

Anyone have any good recipe/cooking apps?


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Schrute Farms said:


> Anyone have any good recipe/cooking apps?



My two favorites
Martha Stewart Everyday Food - I get a notification everyday at 3:35 with a recipe and ingredient list

Cooks County - really like this one.  Videos, pictures, articles.  If you are a member of the Cooks Country website, you can access more recipes.

Betty Crocker Cookbook
Big Oven
AllRecipes
Crock-Pot
Epicurious
McCormick Recipe Finder
Woman's Day Cooking Assistant
iFood Lite (Kraft)


----------



## starwood

LSUmom4kids said:


> I had an iPhone app earlier this year called "Countdown to Disney" that would display the countdown to my WDW vacation with a random WDW picture. When I had to restore my phone a few months ago, I noticed it was gone. I can't find it in the App Store.... Perhaps Disney's attorney threatened them because they used the name "Disney" in their title?
> 
> Does anyone know of a good countdown app that I can use in its place? I really liked the WDW theming, but I guess I won't be able to find anything close to that.
> 
> Thanks!



Did you check your itunes on the computer?  It should still be there.


----------



## Schrute Farms

If I subscribe to a podcast on itunes on my computer, will my iphone automatically download new shows when they are available?

Or do I have to synch with my computer to get them?


----------



## vikingfans

Schrute Farms said:


> Anyone have any good recipe/cooking apps?



I have the Betty Crocker app, but if you subscribe to the Taste of Home Newsletter, you will get a recipe a day, I use this site quite a lot.


----------



## Luv2Camp

We put wifi in our house, and we have two computers, my iPhone, my DS' iPhone, and my iPad on it. They're not all on the wifi at the same time. The most would be two of them. My iPhone is a 3GS, and my son's is a 4G. I put in the password for the wifi, and the "three little half-circles" displayed where the "E" for edge would have been. When my son put the password in on his phone, the "E" remained. Any ideas what we may be doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

Luv2Camp said:


> We put wifi in our house, and we have two computers, my iPhone, my DS' iPhone, and my iPad on it. They're not all on the wifi at the same time. The most would be two of them. My iPhone is a 3GS, and my son's is a 4G. I put in the password for the wifi, and the "three little half-circles" displayed where the "E" for edge would have been. When my son put the password in on his phone, the "E" remained. Any ideas what we may be doing wrong? Thanks!



Does he have WiFi turned on on his phone? Go to Settings>Wi-Fi and make sure it is on.


----------



## disneysteve

Schrute Farms said:


> If I subscribe to a podcast on itunes on my computer, will my iphone automatically download new shows when they are available?
> 
> Or do I have to synch with my computer to get them?



They won't download automatically. I wish they would. I think I asked the same question many pages ago.

You don't have to sync to get them. You can download them right to the phone. That's what I do. You just have to do it manually for each podcast.


----------



## Luv2Camp

disneysteve said:
			
		

> Does he have WiFi turned on on his phone? Go to Settings>Wi-Fi and make sure it is on.



Yes, the setting was turned "on", and the signal remained on Edge. His phone accepted the password, so I'm not sure what we're doing wrong. Any other ideas? Thanks!

Never mind! He got it working! He had to reset something and then do it again. We're all set now!


----------



## dunbarfamily

I'm SO glad I stumbled upon this thread!  I'm a techno-newbie.  We just upgraded from the cheapest phone we could get three years ago (read: free!) to the Iphone 4 when it was released.  I was totally lost when I first got it, and honestly, I still am a little lost!

I'll go back and read some of the older posts and see what I can learn!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GAN

Luv2Camp said:


> Yes, the setting was turned "on", and the signal remained on Edge. His phone accepted the password, so I'm not sure what we're doing wrong. Any other ideas? Thanks!
> 
> Never mind! He got it working! He had to reset something and then do it again. We're all set now!



I've had similar issues in the past -sometimes one of us will be connected and the other not.  I've found by resetting our router it fixes the connectivity issue(??).


----------



## Bell30012

Resetting the router seems to fix lots of things.  We always start there when there is an issue in my house.  Between my DD8 and I we have Macs, PCs, a WiFi printer, iPhone, iPad, iPod, Wii and PS3 that all connect to the router at the same time.  

I believe your router is limited to 253 (254 minus the router itself) connections at one time.  You probably won't be hitting that one soon.


----------



## doconeill

Bell30012 said:


> Resetting the router seems to fix lots of things.  We always start there when there is an issue in my house.  Between my DD8 and I we have Macs, PCs, a WiFi printer, iPhone, iPad, iPod, Wii and PS3 that all connect to the router at the same time.
> 
> I believe your router is limited to 253 (254 minus the router itself) connections at one time.  You probably won't be hitting that one soon.



Depends what you do with it. Many applications including web browsers can open multiple connections simultaneously. And if you use any of those file sharing systems, you'd be killed by a limit that low... 

At lot of the low end routers have only little memory, and they can't support much. They slowly "leak" memory and need a reboot on occasion. I ahve an older Linksys that has more memory that later models. I replaced the firmware on it that supports more configuration and I've got it set for 4096 connections...and I don't have issues at all.


----------



## Luv2Camp

Bell30012 said:


> Resetting the router seems to fix lots of things.  We always start there when there is an issue in my house.  Between my DD8 and I we have Macs, PCs, a WiFi printer, iPhone, iPad, iPod, Wii and PS3 that all connect to the router at the same time.
> 
> I believe your router is limited to 253 (254 minus the router itself) connections at one time.  You probably won't be hitting that one soon.



Resetting worked for us, thank goodness. I was hoping we didn't hit a limit on the number of items on the router. I can't believe how fast the WiFi is...Edge was soooo slow. 

A WiFi printer...I don't have one of those yet! I know what's going on my Christmas list!


----------



## disneysteve

Luv2Camp said:


> I can't believe how fast the WiFi is...Edge was soooo slow.



WiFi is also faster than 3G which is good since we have WiFi at home at I have it at my office. Also good because though I'm on unlimited data plan, DW is not so at home she uses WiFi and it doesn't count against her limited data plan.


----------



## eyeoftigr

LSUmom4kids said:


> I had an iPhone app earlier this year called "Countdown to Disney" that would display the countdown to my WDW vacation with a random WDW picture. When I had to restore my phone a few months ago, I noticed it was gone. I can't find it in the App Store.... Perhaps Disney's attorney threatened them because they used the name "Disney" in their title?
> 
> Does anyone know of a good countdown app that I can use in its place? I really liked the WDW theming, but I guess I won't be able to find anything close to that.
> 
> Thanks!




Check out the new app WDW COUNTDOWN - Great app!!


----------



## heartsy77

My DH has the 3gs and wants to save a text from his dear friend who passed 1/2 hour he sent the text. I am so afraid it will get accidentally erased. It is the last little piece of his friend who was tragically killed in a farming accident in August. Is there a way to save it to his itunes?


----------



## bsbrady

Unfortunatley No. There are several 3rd party applications that can save sms messages


----------



## jcb

I'm not sure how to save a text.

He can take an image of it on his iPhone.  Press and hold the home button and then off button.  

You can copy and paste it and send it in an email.

I'm sorry for his loss.


----------



## bsbrady

Yes, but this will only take a pic of that screen, if there are more messages you will have to do this multiple times


----------



## Luv2Camp

Is there any way to watch tv on the iPhone or iPad? got really excited when I saw the Dish app, but that's just to manage my DVR and see the tv schedule. I'd love to be able to watch the news on my lunch break! Any ideas?


----------



## MM32830

Luv2Camp said:


> Is there any way to watch tv on the iPhone or iPad? got really excited when I saw the Dish app, but that's just to manage my DVR and see the tv schedule. I'd love to be able to watch the news on my lunch break! Any ideas?



You can if you have a Slingbox (www.slingbox.com). While you have to buy the Slingbox, there are no monthly fees. Really cool device. I use mine all the time. They have an app for the iPhone and the Android.




___________________
Armand


----------



## Luv2Camp

Ooohhh...That's perfect! I'll look into that! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Anna114

I love my Slingbox. I got to watch the Giant game on Sunday at Saratoga Springs last Sunday. I had to make sure I wouldn't shame myself in EPCOT on Monday while wearing my jersey. 





MM32830 said:


> You can if you have a Slingbox (www.slingbox.com). While you have to buy the Slingbox, there are no monthly fees. Really cool device. I use mine all the time. They have an app for the iPhone and the Android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Armand


----------



## wenrob

For those of you who have a Slingbox something I've never been able to figure out: Does it take over the TV it's hooked up to when watched from somewhere else? Say DH is watching something on that TV and I want to watch something else from another TV (or my computer or phone) would he still be able to watch what he's watching or would the show I'm watching take over? Am I even making any sense?


----------



## MM32830

wenrob said:


> For those of you who have a Slingbox something I've never been able to figure out: Does it take over the TV it's hooked up to when watched from somewhere else? Say DH is watching something on that TV and I want to watch something else from another TV (or my computer or phone) would he still be able to watch what he's watching or would the show I'm watching take over? Am I even making any sense?



Yes, you are making sense.

The answer to your question is no, the Slingbox does not take over the TV that someone may be watching.

There are various models of Slingbox. They all have a built in TV tuner. That means you can watch live TV anywhere you have access to a computer or a smartphone, separate from whatever someone is watching locally.

Other versions of Slingbox can also control a DVR as well as watch live TV. That allows you to watch anything you recorded on the DVR. HOWEVER, if someone is watching something on the DVR, you cannot watch something different. When watching a DVR, you are limited to watching whatever the local person is watching.

Cool thing about Slingbox is that you have complete control of the DVR. That means that if you want to program it to record something that you forgot to do before leaving the house, you can do so remotely.

How cool is that!!



_______________________
Armand


----------



## wenrob

MM32830 said:


> Other versions of Slingbox can also control a DVR as well as watch live TV. That allows you to watch anything you recorded on the DVR. *HOWEVER, if someone is watching something on the DVR, you cannot watch something different. When watching a DVR, you are limited to watching whatever the local person is watching.*


Okay I was following you to this point, lol. We have a dual tuner Tivo-if DH is watching live tv through the cable card in the Tivo is that watching the DVR or is that considered "live" tv?

If it's considered live then I can watch whatever I want from wherever right? If he's watching something recorded then that's what I will be limited to watching. Am I getting this? 

Thanks for your help!




_______________________
Armand[/QUOTE]


----------



## MM32830

wenrob said:


> Okay I was following you to this point, lol. We have a dual tuner Tivo-if DH is watching live tv through the cable card in the Tivo is that watching the DVR or is that considered "live" tv?
> 
> If it's considered live then I can watch whatever I want from wherever right? If he's watching something recorded then that's what I will be limited to watching. Am I getting this?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I don't have a dual tuner DVR but if you can watch two different shows on the DVR with two different TVs, then you should be able to watch something different on the TV and Slingbox. 




___________________
Armand


----------



## doconeill

Right...you need to think of the slingbox as a TV itself. It takes the output of your tuner (cable box, tivo, whatever) just like a TV would, but instead of showing it on a monitor it transmits it to you. I think there is a model with a built-in tuner, but like a TV that tuner isn't terribly useful if you have cable/satellite where you need a separate tuner. So basically, you can watch whatever the cable box/tivo outputs, which even in dual-tuner units can only output one thing at a time.


----------



## Luv2Camp

I think I'm starting to understand this! If I want the Slingbox that I can watch the Recorded show on DVR, can I get the Solo model, or will I have to go with the HD model?


----------



## doconeill

Luv2Camp said:


> I think I'm starting to understand this! If I want the Slingbox that I can watch the Recorded show on DVR, can I get the Solo model, or will I have to go with the HD model?



The Solo is fine if you don't need HD (and I think HD can be a bit much to push over the Internet, but I haven't seen the HD model in action) and only need to control the one DVR. The HD unit can have multiple inputs, such as a DVR, cable box and a DVD player.


----------



## Luv2Camp

doconeill said:
			
		

> The Solo is fine if you don't need HD (and I think HD can be a bit much to push over the Internet, but I haven't seen the HD model in action) and only need to control the one DVR. The HD unit can have multiple inputs, such as a DVR, cable box and a DVD player.



Great! I'm going with the Solo then. So, it looks like I'll need the Solo, the turbo thing (my DVR is in one room, and my router is in another), and possibly the Belkin cords (Amazon is recommending them if I buy the Solo!). I think I'm going to order everything for Christmas as a gift to myself!


----------



## robind

I wanted to see what was going on with this thread.  I always believed that my slingbox controls the tv that it is attached to and I wanted to go check.  When I went to check I realized my box was not connecting to my router and I ended up spending 2 hours messing w/ the silly thing.  

That being said, mine is hooked up to the television/ DVR in my bedroom.  If I am watching the slingbox on my iPhone or computer etc. I have control over that television.  I can not be watching one thing on the external device and something else on the television in my bedroom.  I can watch anything, tv or DVR recording.  This has never been an issue because I am only using the slingbox when I am out of town and no one should be watching my TV.

Also as an FYI, you can not have to external devices watching the same show, if you log onto another machine, it will ask you if you want to disconnect the other one.  I've run into this when I've offered to share w/ my coworkers.  We were in Copenhagen once and we both wanted to watch the Amazing Race but were at different hotels. I gave her the password, but only one of us could watch at a time.

I have the solo and it's a little fuzzy on the iPad, it looks great on the iPhone, if I were to re-buy it, I might try the HD version.


----------



## Luv2Camp

> I have the solo and it's a little fuzzy on the iPad, it looks great on the iPhone, if I were to re-buy it, I might try the HD version.



Hey, that's a good tip because I would want to use it on my iPad too!


----------



## MM32830

robind said:


> I can not be watching one thing on the external device and something else on the television in my bedroom.



That is because your television is connected to the DVR and not directly to cable.

My configuration is:

TV connected to cable via the "ANT" (coaxial) jack.

TV also connected to DVR via the external video/audio jacks. There are many forms of these jacks, depending on the TV and quality you want. One is composite video. Another is S-Video while another ic component video. Some DVRs can connect to a TV via HDMI. Depends on the capability of the DVR and TV.

My Slingbox also connects to the cable via the coaxial cable.

Lastly, my Slingbox connects to my DVR via the external video/audio jacks (as explained above).

Using this configuration allows you to watch live TV on on both the TV and Slingbox independently. You can also watch the DVR on the TV -OR- Slingbox while still watching live TV on the other independently.

Lastly, you are correct that only one person can connect to the Slingbox at one time. This was done to squelch and possibility of copyright infringement. Sling was concerned that the TV networks and cable companies would complain if multiple users could watch one feed, hence the reason for only one user at a time.




__________________
Armand


----------



## doconeill

MM32830 said:


> That is because your television is connected to the DVR and not directly to cable.
> 
> My configuration is:
> 
> TV connected to cable via the "ANT" (coaxial) jack.
> 
> TV also connected to DVR via the external video/audio jacks. There are many forms of these jacks, depending on the TV and quality you want. One is composite video. Another is S-Video while another ic component video. Some DVRs can connect to a TV via HDMI. Depends on the capability of the DVR and TV.
> 
> My Slingbox also connects to the cable via the coaxial cable.



FYI, this won't work on FiOS any more, and may not work in the future on other systems, unless the TV/device is cablecard compatible and you get a cablecard for it. FiOS dropped the analog channels for capacity reasons (the analog channels take the space of 2-3 standard definition digital channels). They do provide a low-end free converter box for just the broadcast channels, but most devices like the Slingbox can only control one (I think the HD might be able to do 3).


----------



## MM32830

This is why I won't sign up for FIOS or similar services like satellite service.

Cable companies will continue to feed analog channels for years to come. Cable companies are increasing capacity by using new technology like switched digital service which they can use with existing converter boxes. Doing so allows the cable companies to continue offering analog service for the millions of television sets out there that don't have digital tuners.

Will cable companies eventually phase out their analog service? Absolutely, but that will be several years in the future. In the meantime, enjoy the flexibility of using your Slingbox with your cable company's analog service.



__________________
Armand


----------



## doconeill

MM32830 said:


> This is why I won't sign up for FIOS or similar services like satellite service.
> 
> Cable companies will continue to feed analog channels for years to come. Cable companies are increasing capacity by using new technology like switched digital service which they can use with existing converter boxes. Doing so allows the cable companies to continue offering analog service for the millions of television sets out there that don't have digital tuners.
> 
> Will cable companies eventually phase out their analog service? Absolutely, but that will be several years in the future. In the meantime, enjoy the flexibility of using your Slingbox with your cable company's analog service.



FiOS could easily offer switched digital video service as well, but choose to remain compatible with the current cable industry standards...the problem with SDV is that is is not compatible with cablecards, which the cable companies are supposed to be compatible with but they've been skirting the rules there. They came out with special SDV adapters that certain equipment - mainly TiVo units - could use by plugging them in to their USB ports. The Slingbox HD might support such an adapter, but that only really matters for mid-tier and higher programs that you'd need a cablecard (which Slingbox does not support) or a box anyways. 

I misspoke earlier about it not working on FiOS...at least with the current HD unit.

Most equipment nowadays have QAM and ATSC tuners in addition to the old NTSC, so the lack of analog channels is not a big deal except for older equipment.

Since the Slingbox HD has a QAM tuner, it can still be used as mentioned above - so long as the channel you want is A) not served by SDV, and B) in the clear (not encrypted - which is usually only your local and extreme basic channels). The challenge could be to FIND the station you want, as they do not necessarily map to the their "real world" channel numbers.


----------



## denise

ok my apple friends...
daughter wants to use my old touch for listening to music while she runs. Trouble is she doesn't like my music! (go figure) How do I put her music into my itunes without ruining everything I have in itunes (music aps)? I want to always sync it on my computer and not her netbook that contains her music. I have a PC, windows 7. 

Went to the Apple store but they where too confusing...plain English please....

thanks
denise


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> ok my apple friends...
> daughter wants to use my old touch for listening to music while she runs. Trouble is she doesn't like my music! (go figure) How do I put her music into my itunes without ruining everything I have in itunes (music aps)? I want to always sync it on my computer and not her netbook that contains her music. I have a PC, windows 7.
> 
> Went to the Apple store but they where too confusing...plain English please....
> 
> thanks
> denise



When you sync, you can specify what you want to sync to each device.  You don't have to sync the same songs to both.  If you want to sync them both from the same computer/login/iTunes account, then all of the music will show up in iTunes on the computer, though.

To specify what you want to sync, you can do it a couple of ways.  Once way is to specify on the "Summary" tab (when the device is plugged in) to sync "only checked songs" and then uncheck what you don't want.  Unfortunately, the checking would apply to everything, so that's probably not going to be enough to keep your music separate.

Another way to do it is to go to the Music tab while the device is plugged in.  You can sync "selected playlists, artists, albums, and genres." For each device, specify what you want.


----------



## denise

you are always so helpful.....thank you,
that part I understand (I think!)....... but it's getting her music off her netbook to my pc...went back to the apple store tonight and they told me yet another way. I will see if it works. I will let you know.
they said share her music and then drag it to a new playlist. We will see....


----------



## wenrob

Why does it have to be on your computer? The easiest thing would be for her to have her own itunes account and sync on her computer. 

I'm here to tell you sharing an itunes account with someone who doesn't have similar tastes (ahem, MY daughter) it's a huge pain in the butt and I can never find my stuff because I have to wade through hers. I did make a master playlist for my music that I can just go to but she's totally taken over my itunes. She will be getting her own EHD soon and her own account!


----------



## sarahsar

denise said:


> you are always so helpful.....thank you,
> that part I understand (I think!)....... but it's getting her music off her netbook to my pc...went back to the apple store tonight and they told me yet another way. I will see if it works. I will let you know.
> they said share her music and then drag it to a new playlist. We will see....



What they are having you do is set up Home Sharing, which will let you import each other's music wirelessly.  That is probably the simplest way to copy the music over to your computer, and that would indeed let you both sync to the same computer.

I agree with wenrob, though - unless there's a compelling reason, it would probably be easier to just have her sync to her own computer.  Do you two share an iTunes account?  Even if you share an iTunes account, it isn't necessary to sync both devices to the same computer.  She can sync to her computer and you to yours and you don't have to complicate things by copying over all the music unless you want some of it.  If your musical tastes don't cross over much, that would be a lot less messy.

You can have up to five computers on one iTunes account.  You can sync devices to whichever computer makes sense.  One thing to remember, though, is that you can't sync one device to multiple computers (it will erase what's on it and replace what's on the second computer).  But multiple devices to different computers is fine, if that makes sense.


----------



## denise

when she gets her own iphone next year then that would be great. I am not giving her my touch just yet so want to make sure she doesn't mess up everything. I know I can re-sync it all to my specs but just wanted to add her workout tunes to it.
I got it to work. Was easy. Just made a new playlist on my computer, shared her itunes with mine and then dragged the music over. Easy, easy.

The girl at apple yesterday was not helpful at all. She told me to save it all to a flash drive and move it that way. Waste of time...and....I bought the Nike+ shoe thing and asked...will this work on the first generation touch? yes of course she says....real answer was NO. So took it back today. Manager helped me with the return and he said he will talk to her because that was wrong to tell me.
Anyway, all is good...thanks dis buddies....


----------



## itch1

HELP HELP
I was looking for some movies and I think I got hit with a bot! Since then I have run norton on all my computers but I am not getting the same amount of email and even more conspicuous is when I go to retrieve email on my phone it will show up for a second then with touching a thing it dis disappears ! I look in my trash file and they are not there! HELP am I screwed?
Itch


----------



## CrazyChristie416

My faves

Facebook of course!!
Twitter
SitorSquat (Tells you all the public restooms in the area and rates their cleanliness)
Chipotle (Online ordering!!)
Shazam- tells you song info for songs you dont know.  All you do is hold it up to a speaker and click
Pandora (free internet radio, it makes great selections based your song searches
NYC subway map- always useful
Loseit!  input all of your physical activity and foods for the day and it tells you how many calories you can eat, it is also great for setting weight loss goals

Lots of great ones on here!!


----------



## vwlfan

I've been resisting and resisting. Kept saying the Ipad was just a big iphone (which I have) without the phone. Then I thought I'd wait until version 2 would come out, whenever that would be. But Apple has won, who knows when they will come out with that and what might be the "upgrades" that would have made me wait for it?

So I am pulling the trigger. I'll get just the wifi version because I can't see paying two 3G plans. But

Now I am wondering if I should get the 16 or the 32 version.

Any opinions are welcome!


----------



## Bell30012

Psst, they also have a 64 GB version!


----------



## Anna114

If you are good about managing what's on your iPhone get the 16 if you are not or you plan on keeping a lot of video on your iPad then get the 32 IMHO


----------



## dmwang9

vwlfan said:


> I've been resisting and resisting. Kept saying the Ipad was just a big iphone (which I have) without the phone. Then I thought I'd wait until version 2 would come out, whenever that would be. But Apple has won, who knows when they will come out with that and what might be the "upgrades" that would have made me wait for it?
> 
> So I am pulling the trigger. I'll get just the wifi version because I can't see paying two 3G plans. But
> 
> Now I am wondering if I should get the 16 or the 32 version.
> 
> Any opinions are welcome!



My general rule has always been to err on the side of caution and buy as much memory/storage as I can afford. It seems like every time I buy a new device, I think "there's no way I will ever fill THIS one up", and then about 6 months later, it's full. YMMV, of course.


----------



## vwlfan

What about the Apple protection plan?


----------



## Bell30012

Think of the gigabytes as closet space.  However much you have you will manage to fill up.  On the Apple Care, I bought a Square Trade protection plan because it covers the accidental dropping type damage.


----------



## jediobiwan

For those with Disney gift cards, here is a nifty balance tracking app. Haven't used yet, should be buying some gift cards for PCC 2.0 Friday!


----------



## doconeill

jediobiwan said:


> For those with Disney gift cards, here is a nifty balance tracking app. Haven't used yet, should be buying some gift cards for PCC 2.0 Friday!



Ugh...I need this on Android in TWO WEEKS...we've got like 10 gift cards...


----------



## wildernessDad

The DVC Planner app for iPhone, iPod Touch and the iPad has just been updated to version 3.0!  Those using iOS 4.0 and above will now be able to create and view vacation calendar events from within the app.  There are other neat additions.


----------



## Luv2Camp

Is there a way to transfer the videos that I have on my iPhone to a DVD? I have some cute ones of my dogs on my phone that I don't want to lose!


----------



## denise

Luv2Camp said:


> Is there a way to transfer the videos that I have on my iPhone to a DVD? I have some cute ones of my dogs on my phone that I don't want to lose!



Ok on the same lines as this question....

how do I transfer the pictures I have taken on my iphone to my computer?  I looked at itunes while my phone was connected and it only says to sync the pics from my computer TO the phone. Nothing for the other way...any help or suggestions? (oh and my pictures are of the dog too!!!)


----------



## OKW Lover

denise said:


> how do I transfer the pictures I have taken on my iphone to my computer?  I looked at itunes while my phone was connected and it only says to sync the pics from my computer TO the phone. Nothing for the other way...any help or suggestions? (oh and my pictures are of the dog too!!!)



It probably depends on what kind of computer you have.  On the Mac, you just plug in the phone and if there are pictures on it, iPhoto automatically opens to let you download them.


----------



## jharrowell

OKW Lover said:


> It probably depends on what kind of computer you have.  On the Mac, you just plug in the phone and if there are pictures on it, iPhoto automatically opens to let you download them.



You can get it to do the same under windows if you tell it to sync, or you can access the iphone as if it is a digital camera to get off the photos and video.

EDIT:

Oh, and for the person asking what iPad to get. I use a 64Gb with Wifi and 3G and one of the little metal apple bluetooth keyboards.  With that combination you can do pretty much everything you need to.

I haven't touched my PC or laptop in about 2 weeks!


----------



## Bell30012

jharrowell said:


> Oh, and for the person asking what iPad to get. I use a 64Gb with Wifi and 3G and one of the little metal apple bluetooth keyboards.  With that combination you can do pretty much everything you need to.



What she said!!!


----------



## denise

jharrowell said:


> You can get it to do the same under windows if you tell it to sync, or you can access the iphone as if it is a digital camera to get off the photos and video.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh, and for the person asking what iPad to get. I use a 64Gb with Wifi and 3G and one of the little metal apple bluetooth keyboards.  With that combination you can do pretty much everything you need to.
> 
> I haven't touched my PC or laptop in about 2 weeks!



thanks got it I would always just x out of that...da...It also downloaded my videos....too cool...
thanks again!


----------



## nedac

denise said:


> Ok on the same lines as this question....
> 
> how do I transfer the pictures I have taken on my iphone to my computer?  I looked at itunes while my phone was connected and it only says to sync the pics from my computer TO the phone. Nothing for the other way...any help or suggestions? (oh and my pictures are of the dog too!!!)



You can open your iPhone files just like you would a digital camera. When you plug it in to a pc, it should ask if you would like to open a folder and view the files. From there you can simply drag and drop into another folder. 

You can also import the pics with most picture editing software. I use picasa. It's the best free picture editing software out there. The software should recognize your phone as a camera and import pics accordingly.


----------



## worldfamous

Try RideHeights - Orlando.  It's not fancy but it comes in handy.  My son is 5.  Every trip he's typically tall enough to ride another new ride.  However, he's still too short for some.  It also has Universal and SeaWorld.


----------



## Bell30012

I'm starting to stray.  I've fallen in love with the Atrix Android phone with lapdock.  That iPhone 5 better be really something to keep me in the collective.


----------



## GSLand

Finally got an iPhone. 
Favorite apps so far (I have seen several on this thread I want to try):

Dictionary
Bejeweled
Daily Show
Flashlight
Gas Buddy
Scrabble
UNO
Local News (WRAL)


----------



## mainegal

I can't believe what might be happening!

My guy has become a real fan of Apple products. He has had four iPods, the most recent an iPod Touch. He has a Mac computer. He  bought the first iPad, sold it when he got the iPad 2.

Now, he wants to go to the Apple store in Boston to talk about the iPhone and phone contracts. It seems being connected only in WIFI land with the iPod Touch and having Verizon data plan for iPad is not enough.

He thinks he needs _(wants?)_ an iPhone!!!
This is someone who talks to people on a phone maybe _two hours per year!_

I think what he really wants is an inexpensive data (not phone) plan for the iPod Touch. Will that be coming soon?


----------



## sarahsar

mainegal said:


> I can't believe what might be happening!
> 
> My guy has become a real fan of Apple products. He has had four iPods, the most recent an iPod Touch. He has a Mac computer. He  bought the first iPad, sold it when he got the iPad 2.
> 
> Now, he wants to go to the Apple store in Boston to talk about the iPhone and phone contracts. It seems being connected only in WIFI land with the iPod Touch and having Verizon data plan for iPad is not enough.
> 
> He thinks he needs _(wants?)_ an iPhone!!!
> This is someone who talks to people on a phone maybe _two hours per year!_
> 
> I think what he really wants is aninexpensive data (not phone) plan for the iPod Touch. Will that be coming soon?



I don't talk on the phone much either, but wouldn't give up my iPhone. Having a data connection all the time is great.

I think it is highly unlikely that we will see an iPod touch data plan. I guess never say never, but it's nothing I've ever heard of in the rumor mill.

If he wants to have data on both an iPhone and iPad, he might consider getting an iPhone with a tethering plan and cancelling the data plan for the iPad. Then he can share a data connection between both devices. At least that way he's only paying for one data plan.


----------



## mainegal

sarahsar said:


> I don't talk on the phone much either, but wouldn't give up my iPhone. Having a data connection all the time is great.
> 
> I think it is highly unlikely that we will see an iPod touch data plan. I guess never say never, but it's nothing I've ever heard of in the rumor mill.
> 
> If he wants to have data on both an iPhone and iPad, he might consider getting an iPhone with a tethering plan and cancelling the data plan for the iPad. Then he can share a data connection between both devices. At least that way he's only paying for one data plan.



I have heard that iPhone monthly fees are around $70. True? That seems like a lot of money. 

The data plan for the iPad is $15 - $20.

If he does get an iPhone, can it also tether to my iPod Touch? No, I guess that would not work.


----------



## sarahsar

mainegal said:


> I have heard that iPhone monthly fees are around $70. True? That seems like a lot of money.
> 
> The data plan for the iPad is $15 - $20.
> 
> If he does get an iPhone, can it also tether to my iPod Touch? No, I guess that would not work.



I'm not sure whether you are AT&T or Verizon? But the fees will of course depend on what kind of phone plan you need (number of minutes, texting, etc.) Both require a minimum voice plan. That $70 minimum estimate probably includes data.

We are on a family plan, which works well for us because I use very few minutes and my husband uses a lot more, but we share the minutes so it's more economical for us. If you are both low minute users, you may find family plans to be a good deal. You don't both have to use iPhones of course.

Regarding the iPhone data plans, I don't know about Verizon. But on AT&T they have a $15 plan that gets you 200 MB and a $25 plan for 2 GB. If you want tethering, it's $45 and you get 4 GB which you can share among any devices that have WiFi - so yes, your iPod touch can tether to it, as can the iPad, as well as laptops or anything else that can use WiFi. I think the limit is 5 devices at a time. I'm not sure what the Verizon plans cost, but I think they are in the same ballpark, though they vary a bit.  The tethering basically makes the iPhone into a WiFi hotspot, so connecting to it is like connecting to any WiFi hotspot. You can also tether with USB or Bluetooth to devices that have that.


----------



## mainegal

sarahsar said:


> The tethering basically makes the iPhone into a WiFi hotspot, so connecting to it is like connecting to any WiFi hotspot. You can also tether with USB or Bluetooth to devices that have that.



If his iPhone is the WiFi hotspot and he goes out of the house with his iPhone, does that mean that I no long er have internet access for the notebook computer or the iPad at home?


----------



## sarahsar

mainegal said:


> If his iPhone is the WiFi hotspot and he goes out of the house with his iPhone, does that mean that I no long er have internet access for the notebook computer or the iPad at home?



Yes. The hotspot has to be relatively near to what's using it, just like any kind of wireless router (i.e., if you took your home wireless router out of the house, nothing could use it).


----------



## mainegal

sarahsar said:


> Yes. The hotspot has to be relatively near to what's using it, just like any kind of wireless router (i.e., if you took your home wireless router out of the house, nothing could use it).



Could the hotspot be attached to something more likely to stay home, such as the apple notebook computer or the apple iPad?


----------



## sarahsar

mainegal said:


> Could the hotspot be attached to something more likely to stay home, such as the apple notebook computer or the apple iPad?



I'm not sure exactly what you're asking - the hotspot feature goes with the iPhone. Unfortunately, they haven't made it available for the iPad, and I don't think they have plans to (although I'm sure it's possible with jailbreaking). Do you have internet access in your home like cable or DSL? If so, your best (as well as cheapest and fastest) option is to get a wireless router that stays in your house. Then that would serve as a hotspot for any wireless devices you want to use at home.


----------



## doconeill

"Hotspot" is just another (relatively new) term for a wireless (wi-fi) router, although there is am implied meaning of it being related to mobile devices.

If you want a permanent hotspot in your house, get a wireless router - don't depend on a phone to do it.

The hotspot feature of the latest phones is a convenience allowing you to use the phone as a router for other devices, and therefore allow use of the 3G/4G network for laptops, etc.

If you have internet service at home, you'd likely find that performance would be far better with a standard wireless router than using the phone's hotspot feature.


----------



## mainegal

doconeill said:


> "Hotspot" is just another (relatively new) term for a wireless (wi-fi) router, although there is am implied meaning of it being related to mobile devices.
> 
> If you want a permanent hotspot in your house, get a wireless router - don't depend on a phone to do it.
> 
> The hotspot feature of the latest phones is a convenience allowing you to use the phone as a router for other devices, and therefore allow use of the 3G/4G network for laptops, etc.
> 
> If you have internet service at home, you'd likely find that performance would be far better with a standard wireless router than using the phone's hotspot feature.



We do have DSL internet at home with wireless router through Fairpoint phone company. But it is not very good. The iPad with 3G from Verizon sometimes works better.

We were hoping we could drop the $27 a month we pay Fairpoint for telephone and internet if we have to start paying $70 - over $100 for iPhones.


----------



## doconeill

mainegal said:


> We do have DSL internet at home with wireless router through Fairpoint phone company. But it is not very good. The iPad with 3G from Verizon sometimes works better.
> 
> We were hoping we could drop the $27 a month we pay Fairpoint for telephone and internet if we have to start paying $70 - over $100 for iPhones.



Was that the iPad bundled with the "MiFi" device or whatever they called it? If that is the case, the MiFi could stay home and give you another option. You should be able to "tether" to that as well (it is basically like a hotspot-enabled phone, without the phone part...)


----------



## mainegal

doconeill said:


> Was that the iPad bundled with the "MiFi" device or whatever they called it? If that is the case, the MiFi could stay home and give you another option. You should be able to "tether" to that as well (it is basically like a hotspot-enabled phone, without the phone part...)



Gee, I have no idea about the mifi on the iPad.  It does have 3G.



What are the pros and coms of buying a iPhone at the Apple store hours away vs. the Verizon store a mile away?


----------



## sarahsar

mainegal said:


> Gee, I have no idea about the mifi on the iPad.  It does have 3G.



The Mifi would be a separate device. You can buy it together with the iPad, but it's another device.  If the iPad has 3G, you probably did not get a Mifi, because that wouldn't make much sense. 



> What are the pros and coms of buying a iPhone at the Apple store hours away vs. the Verizon store a mile away?



Probably doesn't make much difference. Even if you buy it at Verizon you can get it fixed if needed at the Apple Store. You can also order from Apple.com online.


----------



## doconeill

mainegal said:


> Gee, I have no idea about the mifi on the iPad.  It does have 3G.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the pros and coms of buying a iPhone at the Apple store hours away vs. the Verizon store a mile away?



When Verizon first started selling the original iPad, they were selling the Wi-Fi only iPad with the MiFi hotspot, because Apple didn't offer an iPad with a Verizon-compatible chipset. The iPad 2 does have a compatible chipset, so you don't need the MiFi (as long as it is a Verizon version, and you are paying for the plan )

Assuming the Apple Store offers Verizon activations, nothing. Except the Apple employees will presumably actually know something about the phone. I walked out of a Verizon store after the employee tried to explain technically why I had to upgrade to a new far more expensive phone plan just to upgrade DW's phone because it had an "HTML browser", which most all their phones they've sold for a couple years had, including the one in my pocket..."Don't technobabble me...I was on the Internet before you were born!"


----------



## mainegal

doconeill said:


> When Verizon first started selling the original iPad, they were selling the Wi-Fi only iPad with the MiFi hotspot, because Apple didn't offer an iPad with a Verizon-compatible chipset. The iPad 2 does have a compatible chipset, so you don't need the MiFi (as long as it is a Verizon version, and you are paying for the plan )




His iPad 1 had 3G with ATT. His iPad 2 has 3G with Verizon. It is monthly pay-as-you-go. He thinks the Verizon works better. So, no MiFi. 

The question is... can we both get iPhones and keep the MacBook and the iPad connected and stop paying $27 to the phone company for the land line and the internet connection? 




doconeill said:


> .."Don't technobabble me...I was on the Internet before you were born!"



That's telling them!


----------



## sarahsar

mainegal said:


> His iPad 1 had 3G with ATT. His iPad 2 has 3G with Verizon. It is monthly pay-as-you-go. He thinks the Verizon works better. So, no MiFi.
> 
> The question is... can we both get iPhones and keep the MacBook and the iPad connected and stop paying $27 to the phone company for the land line and the internet connection?



If your landline + internet is $27, it will be hard to beat that with iPhones with tethering plans. I believe that Verizon data is $30/month. That would be per phone, in addition to calling/texting plans. For tethering (letting your phone act as a hotspot), it's an additional $20/month for whichever phones you want to use that way. That adds up. If you need it on both phones so that you can still have a hotspot if your spouse isn't around (and vice versa), you are going to need to pay $100/month in cellular data fees. Also, I think that while the phone data plan is unlimited, they only allow you to use 2 GB for tethering/hotspot. That may be enough for you, but it may not if you are using it as your only internet connection for your iPads, laptops, etc.

I think the better question to ask is where do you need data access most? Some people are out and about a lot and don't have access to other WiFi. In that case, having data/tethering plans makes more sense. If you mostly use the internet at home, you would generally have better results with DSL or cable and a wireless router. Now, your area may be different - it sounds like you don't have the best DSL. I know there are places that have sort of a pseudo-DSL that isn't all that fast. Maybe that is your situation if you are finding that your cellular data is faster than your DSL. You may check into what other options you have there. But if you are looking solely at cost, cellular data is going to be more expensive for you.


----------



## DisneyKevin

mainegal said:


> The question is... can we both get iPhones and keep the MacBook and the iPad connected and stop paying $27 to the phone company for the land line and the internet connection?



You are going to pay for wifi in one way or another.

I have seen you post many, many, many, many times that you are attached to your Trac phone and have no need for anything else. I'm not sure what you would get out of an iPhone, if a Trac phone meets your needs.

If you have changed your mind....that's a different story

Are you looking for internet usage at home or in a mobile device?

If you are looking at home usage....you will need to pay an internet provider to bring it into the home and then a router to make it wireless within your home.

If you are looking for mobile usage, then you will want it attached to your mobile device (not your Trac phone).

If home usage is your goal, you will get a better quality signal and therefore faster internet by paying to have it brought into your home, then you will trying to use the mifi feature on your phone.

The "hot spot" feature via your phone uses cell phone signals and is really designed for use when real wifi isnt available. (Ex....using your laptop out of the house)

If the iPad is 3G....then you should be able to access the internet (again via cell signals) from where ever you are (as long as there is a cell signal).

One way or another...you will pay for internet usuage.


----------



## mainegal

Ahhh, Kevin! Good to hear from you. Wouldn't it be funny if I ended up with a iPhone?!

The iPhone is not my idea, it is his idea. Neither of us need it for the phone. We both have tracfones. We have to add months to it because we do not talk on the phone enough to use up the allotted 30 minutes per month. My guess, the two of us are on the phone, land line or tracfone, about _ten hours per year_.

As many people have said, the iPhone is way more than a phone. And that is what has gotten into Stephen. I am thrilled with my iPod Touch that works where ever there is WiFi.  But he seems to want to be connected now where every he goes. There is something cool about being in the woods, seeing a moose and posting the picture to Facebook right away. And lots of other stuff.

I am the one concerned about expenses. He figures, why not? We both have jobs, all expenses covered, no debt, and most of all, no children or pets to spend money on! 

Curious to see how this all plays out. Stay tuned...

ps - if we do, shouldn't we wait for the iPhone 5?


----------



## Gplo32

My wife and I created an iPhone trivia game (Disney Parks: Do You Know) to help offset our adoption fees.  Let me know what you think!  

- Gregg


----------



## Echo queen

I can not download itunes 10.5 because I get the message "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavalilable."  I don't know what it means or how to fix it.   Help  I want my icloud.


----------



## vwlfan

Problems. The Dis was very helpful but in the end I had to call Apple. Even that didn't work until I got an excellent help person. Thats my best suggestion.


----------



## Echo queen

vwlfan said:


> Problems. The Dis was very helpful but in the end I had to call Apple. Even that didn't work until I got an excellent help person. Thats my best suggestion.



So are you saying you got an excellent help person on the phone from Apple?  Or you found one else where?  Thanks


----------



## sarahsar

Echo queen said:


> I can not download itunes 10.5 because I get the message "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavalilable."  I don't know what it means or how to fix it.   Help  I want my icloud.



Are you on Windows? Not sure if this will help, but I found where someone else had the same error message (looks like the thread dates back to 2009, but someone as recently as last month said it helped).

This is the thread:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic248046.html

And this is the Apple support document they're referring to:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1926


----------



## vwlfan

I needed a live person to talk to but there were three before she figured out my issue(s).


----------



## njsweetP

Echo queen said:


> I can not download itunes 10.5 because I get the message "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavalilable."  I don't know what it means or how to fix it.   Help  I want my icloud.



Try making sure all antivirus software is turned off.  This is what I have to do everytime there is an update.  I have Kaspersky and I just go to the software settings, turn it off, install update and then turn it back on.


----------



## Echo queen

njsweetP said:


> Try making sure all antivirus software is turned off.  This is what I have to do everytime there is an update.  I have Kaspersky and I just go to the software settings, turn it off, install update and then turn it back on.



Looking for the off button.


----------



## njsweetP

Echo queen said:


> Looking for the off button.



In other words 'disable' the software.


----------



## Echo queen

Thanks to all who tryed to help, I tryed it all (I did find that button) to avail.  At 8am I called apple, apple said call microsoft, microsoft said call apple. So third call later after speaking with a senior agent with apple for 2hours it's done.

Apple had to email me a link and we uninstalled, installed and talked to the folks on Mars from there.

Bottom line:  It could not be done without the link from apple.  I hope this saves someone the copious amount of time that taken me.

I have my icloud


----------



## livie1205

I am a longtime blackberry and droid user and I JUST got my first iphone (4s)!! I will never go back! I just love the 4 S , it does everything I need done and I hardly ever use my laptop now lol I got the white 16gb and I think it will work for me I dont do a whole lot of downloading music and all.It has a GREAT camera on it which is VERY importent since I use my phone as my camera....even all my friends that already have the iphone are loving my 4s and want to upgrade theirs


----------



## Anna114

I'm looking forward to December. I need me Siri. I had no desire to upgrade from my iPhone 4. I am not a latest greatest kind of person. Having seen how Siri works, I must have her lol.


----------



## Spaceace5150

Hi fellow iPhone users!

Does anyone have a password app that they would recommend?  The major ones seem to cost around $10, so would like to get a recommendation!


----------



## stacielee

Spaceace5150 said:


> Hi fellow iPhone users!
> 
> Does anyone have a password app that they would recommend?  The major ones seem to cost around $10, so would like to get a recommendation!



I use Roboform2go.  I set it up online, and it works through IE and Firefox.  Then I synced it and can use the ipod/iphone app and/or android app to access all the passwords.  It's also on a flash drive so when I travel, I can use it in someone elses computer without affecting their computer and access all of my passwords if I need to.


----------



## Echo queen

Would anyone be interested in a ipad collective?  I would.  My engraved ipad 2 will arrive next week.


----------



## wildcatbn

Best app for planning is Magic Planner WDW works on iphone and ipad.  Best trip planner for Itinerary, ride times, parades, adrs, maps everything.


----------



## Anna114

Echo queen said:


> Would anyone be interested in a ipad collective?  I would.  My engraved ipad 2 will arrive next week.



Oh I would LOL. I have hundreds of hours logged on my iPad. Probably my "favoritest" thing I own. Unless my little Siri is better  I was available for an upgrade yesterday... first thing I did was order my 4S.


----------



## Michele

Spaceace5150 said:


> Hi fellow iPhone users!
> 
> Does anyone have a password app that they would recommend?  The major ones seem to cost around $10, so would like to get a recommendation!



I use The Vault - Secure Storage(green icon) to store all my important #'s and passwords.  I don't remember the cost and it doesn't show me since it's already installed.  But I know it was less than $10, I wouldn't have paid that much.


----------



## BelleChick

This has probably already been answered...sorry to ask again if it has...

I have seen the waterproof storage containers at typhoon lagoon that are large and have foam in them. I think they are meant to be used for sunglasses.  I definitely wouldn't be taking my phone anywhere near water, but I was thinking that it might work to keep my phone from getting jostled around in my pack pack. Has anyone used these? Would an iphone even fit in one? Thanks


----------



## GAN

Anna114 said:


> I'm looking forward to December. I need me Siri. I had no desire to upgrade from my iPhone 4. I am not a latest greatest kind of person. Having seen how Siri works, I must have her lol.



Just an FYI ....Siri technically is not a "her" -I'm hoping to help you avoid a potentially embarrassing situation!  I'm sure Siri will explain it better than I ...


----------



## KingK12

I seem to use cloud a lot ! I love how it connects all my Apple gear without me having to do anything.' Steven Jobs' such a great mind....


----------



## MISSYLEXI

I also posted this on the Disney Dining Plan thread. But thought it might be seen here too. I found a WDW Dining Plan app that keeps track of your dining plan meals (kinda like a dining plan punch card). Just wondering if any one has used this? and how well it works? There is no ratings on it yet. But I did think it would be something somebody might want to try on their next trip.


----------



## luke

No bump for the 5 launch?

So so light, lovely and shiny


----------



## jcb

Patience Luke, we are 5 hours behind you and mine just arrived.


----------



## luke

you should know us apple fans don't have patience, how else do you explain the queues


----------



## OKW Lover

I was considering being at the local store this morning but ultimately decided that Val & I could wait for another month or so until the mad rush tapers off.


----------



## daneenm

Mine arrived a couple of hours ago at home, but sadly I am at work and have not seen it.  Can't wait!


----------



## luke

There was plenty of stock at our local O2 (carrier) store all day, and they still have all larger capacity ones too 

Maybe the queues don't take everything like locusts


----------



## shawy1269

I love my iphone 5.  Huge upgrade from 3GS.  Its so light, and shiny, and new.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I'm with Jeff and Val.

I can wait a month.

I stood in line like a nitwit for the 4.

Never again.


----------



## luke

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> I'm with Jeff and Val.
> 
> I can wait a month.
> 
> I stood in line like a nitwit for the 4.
> 
> Never again.



I queued for a 4. For the 4s and 5 they were still readily available on my way home from work


----------



## Echo queen

I am gazing at it right now. Any tips?  I have 1
Pick up a cigaret lighter USB for $5 at Walgreens.  It dawned on me after lunch today to pick one up and 2 of the 3 Walgreens I contacted were sold out  So you have a car charger for $5 yeah after paying $$$ for a phone


----------



## Justin Jett

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm with Jeff and Val.
> 
> I can wait a month.
> 
> I stood in line like a nitwit for the 4.
> 
> Never again.



I was in line for 8 hours last night.


----------



## Cyrano

luke said:


> There was plenty of stock at our local O2 (carrier) store all day, and they still have all larger capacity ones too
> 
> Maybe the queues don't take everything like locusts



Same here in O2 stores. Contemplating an upgrade from my 4 up to the 5 as my contract has now ended


----------



## Echo queen

I got in line at 6am the store opened at 8am I had my escort to the counter at 9am.  Gone before 10 am.  Austin TX


----------



## adoucet

luke said:
			
		

> No bump for the 5 launch?
> 
> So so light, lovely and shiny



I love mine! Just got it an hour ago.


----------



## jcb

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm with Jeff and Val.
> 
> I can wait a month.
> 
> I stood in line like a nitwit for the 4.
> 
> Never again.



I got up at 3 am a week ago.  Nitwit, indeed.  But it is a beautiful phone.  

The really strange thing, honest to goodness, I swear, is that when I synchronized my new iPhone 5 with iTunes for the first time, iTunes then started downloading every single DIS Unplugged podcast from May 25, 2012, to the beginning.  It is still downloading them, one at a time.

I'm baffled.  I suspect it is a server issue but for the life of me, can't understand why synching my new iPhone brought this on.


----------



## Silverfox97

My DH preordered it using the Apple Store app on his iPhone 4 and his iPhone 5 arrived at 10:02 am. Quick, painless & no waiting in line! I have the 4S so I'm still content with mine. The 5 is beautiful! So thin & light!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Justin Jett

My First impressions: Very impressed with the overall performance of the iPhone 5. The form factor is very different. Not bad, just different. I've had marshmallows that weigh more than this phone. Siri is fun. While she is nowhere near perfect yet, Siri is doing better than expected with my Cerebral Palsy. I have never been able to use voice recognition before. The fact that Siri understands me a little bit is very impressive. I have not played much with the camera yet, but the camera and battery will be put to the test in Florida.


----------



## OKW Lover

jcb said:


> The really strange thing, honest to goodness, I swear, is that when I synchronized my new iPhone 5 with iTunes for the first time, iTunes then started downloading every single DIS Unplugged podcast from May 25, 2012, to the beginning.  It is still downloading them, one at a time.
> 
> I'm baffled.  I suspect it is a server issue but for the life of me, can't understand why synching my new iPhone brought this on.



Its not the new phone Jack.  I had the same thing on my current phone.  I suspect somebody did some "housekeeping" on the server that resulted in all the podcasts being designated as new.


----------



## jcb

OKW Lover said:


> Its not the new phone Jack.  I had the same thing on my current phone.  I suspect somebody did some "housekeeping" on the server that resulted in all the podcasts being designated as new.



The timing freaked me out but you are right, it does look like Corey or Dustin (or one of their minions) did some work on the RSS feed.  The titles and descriptions on the newly downloaded podcasts have been revised to be more descriptive.  The files appear to be identical.


----------



## doconeill

jcb said:


> The timing freaked me out but you are right, it does look like Corey or Dustin (or one of their minions) did some work on the RSS feed.  The titles and descriptions on the newly downloaded podcasts have been revised to be more descriptive.  The files appear to be identical.



Did they remove the previous Disneyland podcasts from the feed? That could have caused iTunes, etc. to rethink the status of the old ones.

One reason I never have it auto-download them


----------



## RMAMom

I stood in line yesterday and got 2 phones the one for myself was and upgrade from the iphone 3Gs to the 5 and the one for DH was from a blackberry to a 5. A huge change for him, so happy to finally convince him how easy the iphone is to use.

I was hoping someone could point me to a website that will allow me to download Disney Ringtones. I have a few in my itunes account from a website that was recommended on the DIS back in May but I can't find it. Does anyone know what site that might be? Thanks for the help.

*Edited to say that I found it, it's called phonezoo.*


----------



## jcb

doconeill said:


> Did they remove the previous Disneyland podcasts from the feed? That could have caused iTunes, etc. to rethink the status of the old ones.
> 
> One reason I never have it auto-download them



No, the older DL Podcasts are still in the DIS Unplugged feed.

One reason I was wondering whether it might have something to do with the iPhone 5 is that I had several issues with duplication when Apple released the podcast app.  A stretch, of course, but the timing was so strange.


----------



## jcb

RMAMom said:


> I stood in line yesterday and got 2 phones the one for myself was and upgrade from the iphone 3Gs to the 5 and the one for DH was from a blackberry to a 5. A huge change for him, so happy to finally convince him how easy the iphone is to use.
> 
> I was hoping someone could point me to a website that will allow me to download Disney Ringtones. I have a few in my itunes account from a website that was recommended on the DIS back in May but I can't find it. Does anyone know what site that might be? Thanks for the help.



I don't know of any websites where the ringtones can be downloaded.  A while back, Jeff found a website that explained how to create a ringtone from your music library.
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38009669&postcount=1428


----------



## RMAMom

jcb said:


> I don't know of any websites where the ringtones can be downloaded.  A while back, Jeff found a website that explained how to create a ringtone from your music library.
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38009669&postcount=1428




Thank you. I did a little more searching and found the thread. The website I was looking for was phonezoo. Search disney ringtones there and you will fond bunches of them!


----------



## disneyholic family

so should i buy an iphone 5 when i'm in the states?
i have a 4s

is the 5 better?

actually, instead of the iphone, i think i'll buy an ipad... 
i don't have one of those yet....might be fun..


----------



## OKW Lover

disneyholic family said:


> so should i buy an iphone 5 when i'm in the states?
> i have a 4s
> 
> is the 5 better?
> 
> actually, instead of the iphone, i think i'll buy an ipad...
> i don't have one of those yet....might be fun..



Most reports I've read say that the 5 is an improvement, but not a big one, over the 4S.  Obviously the larger screen is different.  But the new dock connector may be a huge disadvantage if you've already got a bunch of the old cables around.


----------



## disneyholic family

OKW Lover said:


> Most reports I've read say that the 5 is an improvement, but not a big one, over the 4S.  Obviously the larger screen is different.  But the new dock connector may be a huge disadvantage if you've already got a bunch of the old cables around.



the 4s is fine....it was a big improvement over the 3gs or whatever that was called....so i can stick with the 4s for a while...
i'll wait for 6


----------



## luke

The 4s was the biggest let down ever for me. At least as in improvement over the 4.

Especially as Siri was never fully implemented over here in the uk!


----------



## CDolacki2003

I picked up my 5 on Friday and am loving it. I went from the Galaxy to finally buying an iPhone. I have been holding out for the 5 and its worth every penny I paid. I love that it shares with my iPad and iPod.


----------



## CastawayJP

Is there anyone using an unlocked iPhone? What pay as you go carrier do you use? 

We live overseas with the State Dept. and my AT&T locked 3g has been useless to me in Romania for 2 years. When we are back in the US for home leave and training I am going to buy an unlocked phone from Apple, but don't know what carrier to use while we are in the states. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## disneysteve

A friend of mine bought her iPhone 5 for $199. She then proceeded to sell her 4S on Craigslist for $325! That paid for her phone, including tax, a case, the adapter and a little profit. Can't beat that.


----------



## Justin Jett

disneysteve said:


> A friend of mine bought her iPhone 5 for $199. She then proceeded to sell her 4S on Craigslist for $325! That paid for her phone, including tax, a case, the adapter and a little profit. Can't beat that.



I got $244 for my 4 on eBay.


----------



## Anonny

Why would a person pay over $200 for an iPhone 4 when they can get it free with a ATT or Verizon contract?


----------



## DVCJones

Anonny said:
			
		

> Why would a person pay over $200 for an iPhone 4 when they can get it free with a ATT or Verizon contract?



They don't want to be locked into a contract for 2 years.


----------



## disneysteve

Anonny said:


> Why would a person pay over $200 for an iPhone 4 when they can get it free with a ATT or Verizon contract?



I asked the same question.

1. They don't want a contract.
2. They have an existing contract with a lesser phone and they want an iPhone.
3. They already have/had an iPhone that got lost or damaged and they want to replace it now, not when their contract is up.
4. They will jailbreak the phone and use it with another carrier.


----------



## dkostel

Anonny said:


> Why would a person pay over $200 for an iPhone 4 when they can get it free with a ATT or Verizon contract?



I paid $220 for my iPhone 4 not too long ago and pay $50/month for unlimited everything on Straight Talk.


----------



## CastawayJP

dkostel said:


> I paid $220 for my iPhone 4 not too long ago and pay $50/month for unlimited everything on Straight Talk.


Is your phone factory unlocked or jailbroken? This could be the answer to my question!


----------



## dkostel

I had a 3g that I jailbroke to use on Straight talk and the 4 I bought was an ATT phone, but it isn't jailbroken, just unlocked.  I purchased it that way.


----------



## disney4dan

I've been really happy with my iPhone 4, still has awesome battery life (better than expected at nearly two years old despite heavy use).

Unfortunately, I've had a lot of dropped calls over the past two weeks to three weeks.  Happened at a really bad time yesterday while at work, so I compared my phone to a co-workers on the same network.  Her phone showed a steady full strength signal while mine constantly went back and forth from strong signal to no signal.

The Apple Genius Bar had me do a reset of the network first, but am still getting dropped calls and poor signal.  Anyone else ever see this?


----------



## Leger13

The sales man at my office is having that issue too since updating to iOS 6. The phone keeps bricking on him too. Although I haven't had any issues except for poor battery life since doing the iOS update. I think apple makes these things happen on purpose when there's big changes in the newest phone to force people to want to upgrade. It's a conspiracy!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Leger13

And sadly I still have another 2 weeks to wait for my new phone :-/ I'm so afraid that my almost 2 yo DS will do something to damage this phone between now and when I get my 5 making it so I can't trade it anywhere. Sheesh!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ariel484

jcb said:


> *I got up at 3 am a week ago.  Nitwit, indeed.  But it is a beautiful phone.  *
> 
> The really strange thing, honest to goodness, I swear, is that when I synchronized my new iPhone 5 with iTunes for the first time, iTunes then started downloading every single DIS Unplugged podcast from May 25, 2012, to the beginning.  It is still downloading them, one at a time.
> 
> I'm baffled.  I suspect it is a server issue but for the life of me, can't understand why synching my new iPhone brought this on.



I too got up at 3AM on the 14th to pre-order.  I set my alarm for 2:53, got the pre-order done on Verizon's website by 3:04, got distracted by surfing the web for a bit and was back to bed by 3:30.  My iPhone was delievered on the 21st at about 2PM and I LOVE it.  It's a huge change from my other phone (a DROID X) but it's a good change.  I love how thin and light it is, the new screen size is great, and my husband (who has an iPhone 4) and I can sync our iCals.  Everything on the phone is just slick and cool.   Tech-wise it's the best decision I've made in quite awhile.


----------



## disney4dan

Went back to the store today, and the experience could not have been better. I showed up a few minutes early for my appointment and was seen right away.  The place was packed, but moving like clockwork.  Within 15 minutes they had backed up my data, ran some diagnostics, determined that the antennae was probably going, and had a new 32 GB iPhone 4 up and running with my apps downloading before I left.  They offered to let me stay and update with their free wifi, but I was too tempted to buy something. My company could stand to learn customer service from this company!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Iggipolka

I get my phone today!! So excited


I updated my iTouch with the new IOS & have the same problem with all of the Podcasts being downloaded. Not sure why that happened, but its filled up my computer! It's just the Dis too. Weird.


----------



## CastawayJP

So has anyone on here had a bad Apple Maps experience yet? It has been getting a lot of criticism in the international press, and I was just wondering how much of it is hype...


----------



## OKW Lover

Upgraded to 6.0 the day it came out. Haven't used the new maps much but it was accurate the 4-5 times I did.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## vwlfan

I know the Dis boards shouldn't be our mobile device think tank / trouble shoot source but everyone is so responsive and helpful that I usually go here first before I go to the infernal Apple help boards.

I have an IPad 3. My Bluetooth is turned off. I have screen brightness down as far as I can tolerate but lately the battery drain is getting really silly.

Any ideas why? I do play Words with Friends a lot. And I have a lot of apps. Could a mystery one be pulling the battery so drastically?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Ariel484

CastawayJP said:


> So has anyone on here had a bad Apple Maps experience yet? It has been getting a lot of criticism in the international press, and I was just wondering how much of it is hype...



I had my first unimpressive experience yesterday.  I unknowingly misspelled the name of a street (I spelled it "Starlight" instead of "Starlite") and Maps was trying to navigate me to a completely different city...maybe I'm expecting too much from the app but I thought it should have kept me in the correct city and offered the correct spelling as an alternative. 



vwlfan said:


> I know the Dis boards shouldn't be our mobile device think tank / trouble shoot source but everyone is so responsive and helpful that I usually go here first before I go to the infernal Apple help boards.
> 
> I have an IPad 3. My Bluetooth is turned off. I have screen brightness down as far as I can tolerate but lately the battery drain is getting really silly.
> 
> Any ideas why? I do play Words with Friends a lot. And I have a lot of apps. Could a mystery one be pulling the battery so drastically?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.



Hmm...do you close your apps?


----------



## vwlfan

If by closing apps you mean at the bottom of the screen after pressing the home button.... Yes. I have been doing that..


----------



## Ariel484

vwlfan said:


> If by closing apps you mean at the bottom of the screen after pressing the home button.... Yes. I have been doing that..



Yes, that's what I meant.  I hope you find a solution!


----------



## CastawayJP

vwlfan said:


> I know the Dis boards shouldn't be our mobile device think tank / trouble shoot source but everyone is so responsive and helpful that I usually go here first before I go to the infernal Apple help boards.
> 
> I have an IPad 3. My Bluetooth is turned off. I have screen brightness down as far as I can tolerate but lately the battery drain is getting really silly.
> 
> Any ideas why? I do play Words with Friends a lot. And I have a lot of apps. Could a mystery one be pulling the battery so drastically?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.



What about location services? That is a huge drain if the device is always trying to keep track of where you are. There are a lot of apps that ask for it, even when it seems useless. Try turning some of those off... 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Justin Jett

CastawayJP said:


> So has anyone on here had a bad Apple Maps experience yet? It has been getting a lot of criticism in the international press, and I was just wondering how much of it is hype...



It is not hype at all. Apple has apologized for the flawed app.



> To our customers,
> 
> At Apple, we strive to make world-class products that deliver the best experience possible to our customers. With the launch of our new Maps last week, we fell short on this commitment. We are extremely sorry for the frustration this has caused our customers and we are doing everything we can to make Maps better.
> 
> We launched Maps initially with the first version of iOS. As time progressed, we wanted to provide our customers with even better Maps including features such as turn-by-turn directions, voice integration, Flyover and vector-based maps. In order to do this, we had to create a new version of Maps from the ground up.
> 
> There are already more than 100 million iOS devices using the new Apple Maps, with more and more joining us every day. In just over a week, iOS users with the new Maps have already searched for nearly half a billion locations. The more our customers use our Maps the better it will get and we greatly appreciate all of the feedback we have received from you.
> 
> While were improving Maps, you can try alternatives by downloading map apps from the App Store like Bing, MapQuest and Waze, or use Google or Nokia maps by going to their websites and creating an icon on your home screen to their web app.
> 
> Everything we do at Apple is aimed at making our products the best in the world. We know that you expect that from us, and we will keep working non-stop until Maps lives up to the same incredibly high standard.
> 
> Tim Cook
> Apples CEO



http://www.apple.com/letter-from-tim-cook-on-maps/


----------



## GAN

Maybe it's just me, but this is starting to taste like "New Coke" .....


----------



## CastawayJP

Justin Jett said:


> It is not hype at all. Apple has apologized for the flawed app.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/letter-from-tim-cook-on-maps/



I saw the apology... But we all know that the media can affect the perception of a given situation. He could have been forced into issuing the statement because of pressure from the media. 

After more "research" on my part, it seems that some places (San Fran, San Jose) are better than others. I'll tell you this.... The Google and Apple maps have sucked equally in Bucharest!


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Have you also turned off the automatic push for emails?  My iPhone drains terribly if it is constantly checking for emails so I set it to check only when I hit the email icon.  Also by fiancé's new iPhone 5 had major battery issues until he was given a new SIM card.  Does the iPsd have one of those that might be faulty?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Justin Jett

CastawayJP said:


> I saw the apology... But we all know that the media can affect the perception of a given situation. He could have been forced into issuing the statement because of pressure from the media.
> 
> After more "research" on my part, it seems that some places (San Fran, San Jose) are better than others. I'll tell you this.... The Google and Apple maps have sucked equally in Bucharest!



Nobody forces Apple to do anything. Apple does what they want, when they want. That is power.


----------



## sarahsar

Justin Jett said:


> It is not hype at all. Apple has apologized for the flawed app.



I think the Apple Maps drama is an interesting situation. It seems like a rare misstep for Apple to put themselves in this position. They must have known they would be subject to intense scrutiny, as indeed they have been - much more than the original Google Maps app ever was. As anyone who used it knows, there were plenty of mistakes in Google Maps too.

Consumer Reports just had a story about this, where they found that Apple Maps wasn't that bad. Note this is comparing Apple Maps to Google Maps for Android, which has more functionality than the iPhone version did (which is part of why Apple ditched Google for mapping). Consumer Reports generally is not particularly pro-Apple:

http://news.consumerreports.org/car...on-showdown-apple-ios6-vs-google-android.html

Here's another interesting story (from a pro-Apple website), about how the Motorola iLost ads used a fake address to make Apple Maps look bad. It's an interesting look at how the two apps deal with "wrong" addresses. I'm not sure that in this case Apple's method is worse:

http://appleinsider.com/articles/12...torola-ad-faked-an-address-to-lose-ios-6-maps

There are some real pluses to Apple Maps, in particular the vector graphics which make the data consumption much lower. From an eye candy standpoint, the flyover pictures, while different from Street View, are really nice too.

I do think Apple has to get on top of the PR situation, though. Fair or not, people have very high expectations for what they put out, and the maps app is a critical one.


----------



## CastawayJP

Justin Jett said:


> Nobody forces Apple to do anything. Apple does what they want, when they want. That is power.



That is very true! 

But even the great and powerful Apple has to succumb to the court of public opinion at some point!


----------



## TiggerKez

There is a cool new Disney App called OutSpotted! in the itunes store which my family LOVE to play against each other and other Dis fans. Have any of you guys tried it yet? I think it is fairly new.

It is a spot the difference vs style game and features pics from the Different Walt Disney World parks.


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Any T-Mobile users out there?  Just wondering if their network upgrades have hit the parks and Orlando area, so iPhones are now able to access 4G/LTE speeds?


----------



## mmccutche

Dish anywhere 
Evernote
I heart radio


----------



## disneysteve

I have a question I could use some help with. We recently noticed that when I add items to my portfolio in the built-in Stocks app, or when I add locations to the built-in Weather app, they show up on my daughter's iPod. We both have iCloud turned off everywhere we can think to have it turned off (what an incredibly annoying feature that is) but it still happens. Is there any possible way to keep this from happening?


----------



## bleubell

Do you share the same Apple ID? I had to set my daughter up with her own because she was receiving texts meant for me.


----------



## disneysteve

bleubell said:


> Do you share the same Apple ID? I had to set my daughter up with her own because she was receiving texts meant for me.


Yes, all 3 of us share the same Apple ID. Always have. Every once in a while, we run into a conflict. We've also had trouble with certain games. If one person installs and plays a game then someone else installs it, they get the first person's game data, so only one of us can play certain games.

So we need to each get our own Apple ID?


----------



## sarahsar

disneysteve said:


> Yes, all 3 of us share the same Apple ID. Always have. Every once in a while, we run into a conflict. We've also had trouble with certain games. If one person installs and plays a game then someone else installs it, they get the first person's game data, so only one of us can play certain games.
> 
> So we need to each get our own Apple ID?



I have never noticed that stocks or weather sync. I will check for that. 

Regarding Apple IDs, what works, although it is a bit convoluted to set up, is to share an AppleID for the store, so you don't have to buy apps, music, etc. more than once, but then have each person have their own ID other features, like the Game Center, email, iMessages, FaceTime, etc. You can log in with the ID you want to use for different things under Settings.


----------



## Dziactor

Just found http://www.mousetripsapp.com - a Disney Planning app for iPhone. Just downloaded and it looks great with all the features.


----------



## vikingfans

I heard on the podcast that the DIS has an iPhone App.. but I can't seem to find it.  Can someone please tell me the title?

Thank you!


----------



## doconeill

vikingfans said:


> I heard on the podcast that the DIS has an iPhone App.. but I can't seem to find it.  Can someone please tell me the title?
> 
> Thank you!



Perhaps you weren't listening closely enough...the app has problems.


----------



## vikingfans

ok..I will wait then!  Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

vikingfans said:


> ok..I will wait then!  Thank you!


  they are getting rid of the app because of its problems and a new mobile site will be coming.


----------



## Cyrano

disneysteve said:


> So we need to each get our own Apple ID?



I would say yes.

When children were younger I set up their own IDs and did not want to have it linked to a credit card...to many stories about kids running up bills on farmville etc  So set it up initially with a iTunes gift card.

Now we have all the accounts linked through Family Sharing which means it is easy for one person to purchase music, movies, apps etc and then share legitimately (without having to buy individually)


----------

